# (134) March 2012 Testers! 41 BFPs! Find your TTC/Bump Buddy Here!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST:* :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-5-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14134560 January Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-2-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14344039 February Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...us-here-find-ttc-bump-buddy.html#post15586390 April Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nd-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post16098625 May Thread 


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...bies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps.html#post15689113 1st Trimester Thread


_*(6)Testers TBD*_
ALIN3BOYS
IOW_BIRD
KALMEIDA1985
:hugs:LALAR ~ see you again during the April Showers!
LEMONDROPS
LMX423


3/1 Testers (9) :cake: Happy Birthday 28329 and MUNCHKINLOVE!!:cake:
AVERTIBLE ~ Ugly AF flew in, but see you again at month's end!
:bfp: 2.25 GINNY83 :bfp:
:hugs:HAJ624 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 2.27 ILIKECAKE:bfp:
MINDYB85 ??
MOMMYH ??
MUNCHKINLOVE ~ Ugly AF flew in, but see you again at month's end!
:bfp: 2.28 WHIGFIELD:sadangel:
:bfp: 3.2 WISHFULMOM2B:bfp:


3/2 Testers (8)
ABBY75 ~ Ugly AF flew in, but see you again at month's end!
:hugs:BLU_BUTTERFLY ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:BOYMOM ~ see you again during the April Showers!
BROOKEGARRETT ??
HEAVENLY ~ Ugly AF flew in, but see you again at month's end!
:bfp: 2.27 LANEY_BUMP:bfp:
:hugs:ORCHID667 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.2 WHATWILLBEX:bfp:


3/3 Testers (7)
BOXXEY ~ Ugly AF flew in, but see you again at month's end!
~CHIPPER~ ~ Ugly AF flew in, but see you again at month's end!
CHRISTIELEE83 ??
JUST 1 MORE ?? 
LUCYHAYWOTH ??
PAULAPUDDLE ??
:hugs:RIVER54 ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/4 Testers (4) :cake: Happy Birthday FAITHBABIES' DD!!:cake:
BOORAD ??
:bfp: 3.4 BRUSSELSCOUT:bfp:
:hugs:JAI ME ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.4 KARE2012:bfp:


3/5 Testers (4) :wedding: Happy Anniversary BROOKEGARRETT!!:wedding: :cake: Happy Birthday KRISTINE409!!:cake:
LITTLEMISSH ??
_MARMITE_ ??
:hugs:MICHELLEK1975 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:THEETERNAL ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/6 Testers (9)
1MOREMAKES3 ??
:hugs:28329 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
AMP1117 ??
:hugs:CHARISSE28~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:FINGERSxxD ~ see you again during the April Showers!
KRISTINE409 ??
KROS330 ??
:bfp: 2.27 SKWEEK35:bfp:
:bfp: 3.5 SUPERWOMANTTC:bfp:


3/7 Testers (3) :cake: Happy Birthday ILIKECAKE's DS & AL335003's DH!!:cake:
BBEAR690 ??
VEEEH ??
:bfp: 3.8 VICTORIAJ:bfp:


3/8 Testers (7) :cake: Happy Birthday MEDEA1978!!:cake:
BABYBABA ??
BABYDEABREU ??
:hugs:CALISTA20 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
DBZ34 ~ Ugly AF flew in, but see you again at month's end!
MEDEA1978 ??
:hugs:PEPSICHIC ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/9 Testers (10) :cake: Happy Birthday FAITHBABIES!!:cake:
:hugs:ALTAMOM ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.6 ANNIE77:bfp:
BLUESKIES ~ Ugly AF flew in, but see you again at month's end!
DANSWIFEY31 ??
:hugs:FAITHBABIES ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:FRAGGLEROCK ~ see you again during the April Showers!
MACCA01 ??
:hugs:NIXILIX ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:SKEET9924 ~ see you again when you're back to TTC!:hugs:
:bfp: 3.3 STITCHYCAT:bfp:


3/10 Testers (11) :cake: Happy Birthday BERGEBABE!!:cake:
:hugs:123DEIRDRE ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:BABYSEEKER ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.9 BERGEBABE:bfp:
EBANNAWUOYOHU ??
:bfp: 3.5 ELLIS0498:bfp:
FAITHFULL ??
HOPINGFORABUB ??
KAITY_WENDY ??
:hugs:TAURUSMOM05 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
TUGAWUG ??
WANT A 4th ??


3/11 Testers (3) :cake: Happy Birthday SYKORA's DD!!:cake:
:hugs:ALMOSTHERE11 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.11 FISH&CHIPS:bfp:
SYKORA ??


3/12 Testers (7) :wedding: Happy Anniversary FAITHBABIES!!:wedding:
:hugs:20SOMETHING ~ see you again during the April Showers!
ADROPLET ??
:bfp: 3.10 HAPPYS:bfp:
HOPE0678 ??
:hugs:KARRY1412 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
SARAHAK ??
:hugs:SOOKIESNIQUE ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/13 Testers (2) :cake: Happy Birthday BUTTERWORTH's DF!!:cake:
:hugs:BAY ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.13 JLONDON:bfp:


3/14 Testers (4)
BECCABOOP ??
KEARAHSMOM ??
:bfp: 3.12 NEWLYWEDMELLY:bfp:
:hugs:RAFWIFE ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/15 Testers (7)
:bfp: 3.10 BOOKITTY:bfp:
GNOME86 ??
:bfp: 3.17 JANNA:bfp:
:hugs:LIZLOVELUST ~ see you again during the April Showers!
LUVMYKIDS0910 ??
:hugs:SHARNW ~ see you again during the April Showers!
WANTABUBBA ??


3/16 Testers (7) :cake: Happy Birthday BUTTERWORTH!!:cake:
:hugs:AL335003 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:BUTTERWORTH ~ see you again during the April Showers!
CAZ & BOB ??
HELENA ??
:hugs:MOMMY2BE7772 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:PAVANV ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:SUE_88 ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/17 Testers (5) :cake: Happy Birthday *MRSMM24,* ORCHID667, HAJ624 and LILYV's DH!!:cake:
:hugs:AMP26 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
EMMYJEAN ??
:bfp: 3.18 HERCFREAK:bfp:
:hugs:LILYV ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:SAMJ732 ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/18 Test:ers (2)
MIO_MAO ??
:hugs:OCEAN_PEARL ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/19 Testers (4)
:bfp: 3.17 AD_ASTRA:bfp:
:hugs:KEL21 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
MIASMUM ??
:hugs:SPECIALK ~ see you again during the April Showers!


3/20 Testers (8)
:hugs:ANDREAW ~ see you again during the April Showers!
BABYHOPES. ??
FLUFFADUCK ??
:bfp: 3.18 IMMY11:sadangel:
:hugs:LOLALOULOU ~ see you again during the April Showers!
MOTHEROFSEVEN ??
:bfp: 3.19 SAILORSGIRL:bfp:
:bfp: 3.16 TORRES :sadangel:


3/21 Testers (6)
:bfp: 3.21 GONNABAMOM:bfp:
:hugs:MISSBABES ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:MRS. RESA ~ see you again during the April Showers!
NEW2BUMPS ??
:hugs:NUMBER2IN2012 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.20 SIEGAL:bfp:


3/22 Testers (6)
:bfp: 3.24 2016:bfp:
DONSSWEETPEA ??
:bfp: 3.22 EDGYBEAUTY:bfp:
:bfp: 3.22 JEN_MOM24:bfp:
:bfp: 3.22 SAMANTHAx:sadangel:
:hugs:SNOWFLAKES120 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
TASSIEGAL ??


3/23 Testers (6)
DAISYQ ??
:hugs:HONEYCHEEKS ~ see you again during the April Showers!
HOPE4BUMP ??
:hugs:SCOOBYDRLP ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:TIGERLILLIE ~ see you again during the April Showers!
USAMOM ??


3/24 Testers (5)
:hugs:BLUESKIES ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:CHESKA ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:ICKLE PAND ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:MANNY82 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.15 TRYING_BABY:bfp:


3/25 Testers (6) :cake: Happy Birthday BOORAD and TIGERLILLIE's OH!!:cake:
:hugs:FLUTERBY429 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
HAZELEYES1556 ??
:bfp: 3.24 GS20:bfp:
:hugs:MRSKG ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.22 MUMMYOF2GIRLZ:bfp:
:bfp: 3.30 SHEY:bfp:


3/26 Testers (1) :cake: Happy Birthday MISSBABES!!:cake:


3/27 Testers (4) :wedding: Happy Anniversary LUVMYKIDS0910!:wedding:
:hugs:MOOSE31 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:hugs:SHOLI ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.27 TASHADB:bfp:


*3/28*:test:ers (2)
:bfp: 3.26 LOVELYCHIC:bfp:
:hugs:LUNA_19 ~ see you again during the April Showers!


:test:TODAY!!
*3/29*:test:ers (2)
:bfp: 3.26 MEDIC76097:bfp:
MUNCHKINLOVE ??


:test:TOMORROW!!
*3/30*:test:ers (4)
:hugs:~CHIPPER~ ~ see you again during the April Showers!
HEAVENLY ??
LBX ??
REBECCALO ??


2 Days!!
*3/31*:test:ers (8)
AVERITABLE ??
:hugs:BOXXEY ~ see you again during the April Showers!
DAZED125 ??
DBZ34 ??
ECHO ~ Late eggy chase, see you during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.21 HORSEYPANTS:bfp:
:hugs:PINKLOVE22 ~ see you again during the April Showers!
:bfp: 3.22 TTC_LOLLY:bfp:


Hi Ladies,

I am starting this thread now, we are up and moving in this 2012 TTC month! This is the *last* month to see a 2012 birth! This is also considered a very lucky month by many as there is a "luck'o the Irish" factor! It also happens to be MY birthday Month -_* MRSMM24*_, ON St. Patrick's Day! I think that is enough to bolster MANY :bfp:s!!!

We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #6 after a recent loss, total of 28 cyles!!! I cannot stop until #2 is safely baking in my oven! Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time of the MC. Our daughter is 9yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! (those that don't know, can read in my journal on my siggy) I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. _I can testify to this, as there were a group of ladies that I met on my Dec thread, that gathered to help us TTC sooner rather than later, and these ladies will forever be with us! Thank you:*143MOM, CHARLIE_LAEL, CHARMEDLASSIE, EAandBA_TTC, FAITHBABIES, HOLDEN_BABEZ, ICKLE PAND, JEOESTREICH, KAMIAM, LEINZLOVE, MRS_DUTCH15, MRSKG, PINKORBLUE11, READY4OURBABY, SKEET9924, SUNNIE1984, and WABBLIT* _ I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

At _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all,*FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Just coming in to see if there were new additions... :hugs:


----------



## fingersxxd

I know it's way early but I'm pretty sure I missed out on February O so I'm gonna jump in and say hi! Still not actively trying but plan to start if not pregnant by the end of march. If I get pregnant before then I have to back to work early! I'm on mat leave right now after my first beautiful DD. Due to go back in July, and since I have to work 20 weeks before I'm entitled mat benefits again I'd prefer not to go back any earlier than necessary. But since I had some difficulty getting and staying pregnant the first time after 7 years of depo I don't want to miss out on an egg! Good luck to you MRSMM24! I've been following you since Christmas! And happy early birthday! My cycles have been off a little so my test date will be TBA.


----------



## MrsMM24

*FINGERSxxd* Hey! Well, here is to hoping you don't have to go back to work any earlier than you want and a very STICKY BFP is the cause! Thanks for following me, I am agonizing over TTC before March! That should keep me in the 2012 delivery zone.... I wanted more than anything to be PG before the DD of our angel but.... CAn't wait till March starts filling up, this will be such a great month, not to mention my B-day!!!:dust:


*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!


----------



## karry1412

Hi gals! Just wanted to say hi & good luck for March! I'm still in (& feeling positive!) for February but I'll still be here to chat & support everyone :flower:


----------



## orchid667

Hi,

I'll be missing the February thread because the month is just too short for me. But I will read it for fun. Put me down to test on March 2. And Mrs M we share a birthday!

Orchid


----------



## skweek35

Hi Mrs MM 
I'm so in this thread for March!!! 
My next AF is due March 4th, so can you please put me down to test on the 6th. 

Thanks


----------



## MrsMM24

*ORCHID667* we are sooooo going to be PG together! Share a birthday, this is awesome! I always knew there was some kind of connection we had :haha: GL FXD!:dust:


*SKWEEK35* Good! Let's get these BFPs Hun!!! I am soooo optimistic for this March Thread!!!!:dust:


----------



## heavenly

Hi ladies :flower:

Well first cycle of Clomid turned out to be a BFN but I did have a scan and there was a nice big follicle so I know it's working!! I will be testing on 2 March!!

Love and :dust: to everyone! xx


----------



## orchid667

MrsMM24 said:


> *ORCHID667* we are sooooo going to be PG together! Share a birthday, this is awesome! I always knew there was some kind of connection we had :haha: GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> ha ha... you made my day darling... though I have much more optimism for you getting PG than me. I've never been pregnant and never had a Dr give me much more than a skeptical "maybe" regarding the prospects. I keep telling myself that trying is half the fun though :blush:


----------



## Ellis0498

Hi mrsmm24, can you put me down for March 10th. 

Wishing every the best if luck for feb/march. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## heavenly

Anyone OVing in or around Valentines Day?

I have started a thread. :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ntines-day-bring-your-own-barry-white-cd.html


----------



## Abby75

Hi ladies, could I be added for the 2nd? Hoping Cupid can sprinkle us all with :dust:


----------



## 28329

Hi Mrsmm, can you put me down for the 6th please. I'm turning 29 on the 1st so I hope to get a birthday bfp. I'm going to talk to the doctor tommorrow and ask if he can find out if there's any ttc problems. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Can I join please? I'm due on the 10th March, might change as I'm usually a 30 day cycle but had a 31 last month. I've still not got AF this month till 9th feb but just feel out and know af will show. Been unwell and out of wack. 
Good luck ladies x


----------



## Ilikecake

Hi ladies. Coming across from the February thread. I will be testing on the 1st (which was James due date!) it's James 1st birthday on the 7th and then mine on the 9th so I'm hoping for even more reasons to celebrate!


----------



## karry1412

Hi ladies! :wave:

I'm officially moving over here now. Can I please be added for the 12th?

I just realised that this is our first month where my test date or potential due date doesn't correspond with something else (i.e. wanting to tell people on Christmas morning, being due on my Nans birthday) so hopefully on some level there will be less pressure & maybe it will happen for us.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Here we go again :dohh:. MrsMM can you add me for the 6th? Thanks!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...

well I'm here from the Feb thread and I'll be testing March 1st!

And oddly enough my birthday is St Patricks Day as well!!! Hopefully March will bring the luck of the irish for all of us!!


----------



## christielee83

Hey ladies! I'm over from the Feb thread. Hoping for my BFP this month! Good luck to everyone! I'm on CD1 if anyone wants to join me.put me down to test on the 3rd!


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys,
I have come over to join you all too. I think I should be ov'ing around the 17th or 18th so please could I be added for testing on the 3rd if AF has not arrived by then.
Hoping to see a FS at some point this month for some advice but not hopeful as just found out they will now only see you if you are over 38 or been ttc over a year. Anxious as now 36 and my mum started the menopause at 38!
Good luck to everyone trying this month. Hopefully we will all have a new arrival before Christmas!
L x


----------



## Ellis0498

karry1412 said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> I'm officially moving over here now. Can I please be added for the 12th?
> 
> I just realised that this is our first month where my test date or potential due date doesn't correspond with something else (i.e. wanting to tell people on Christmas morning, being due on my Nans birthday) so hopefully on some level there will be less pressure & maybe it will happen for us.

Me too! First it was Christmas, then my mums birthday etc etc. Best of luck! Km testing on the 10th so will keep my fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Kros330

Could you put me down for March 6. I have a dr's appt on monday 2/13. Im hoping the dr does something from me. My luteal keeps changing so I think I need some progesterone or something.


----------



## Jai Me

Hello MrsMM, :flower:
Here I am in the March Thread.......
Can you please put me down for March 4th testing. :af:
Thank you!


----------



## karry1412

LalaR - Good luck with the FS. Don't let him/her BS you - they're there to help you. And I hope you're right & we'll all have little babies in our arms before Christmas! Be sure to let us know how you get on, won't you?

Kros - Good luck with the doctor :hugs:

*AFM -* CD3 so a long ways to go yet. :coffee:


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Hey Ladies!
Can you put me down for March 10th as well!


----------



## haj624

so ladies dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.


----------



## Nixilix

Hi

Missed o in feb - af due 11th feb and o around 24th (my DH birthday and DD 1st birthday) so will be testing around the 9th march!!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I will be stalking this thread waiting for April to come around! I'm meeting with the FS on 3/1.... Maybe he will let me sneak in a little early. Just got my first AF today since the mc... Only off my two-ish days, not too bad! Good luck ladies!


----------



## MommyH

I will be testing March 1st :happydance: I'm so excited I can't wait!! I just KNOW hubby and I are going to get our lil love bug this cycle!!!


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi there :wave: I'm coming over from Feb and before that Jan and before that Dec and so on....This will be cycle 7. Due to O around the 17 or 18 so I will be testing on March 3rd! 

LalaR - i've notice are cycles are the same!

maybe this March thread will have the luck of the Irish!? :winkwink:


----------



## karry1412

I'm loving the optimism on this thread! I like the excitement of a new cycle & a fresh thread but here's hoping this is the last one for us for about nine months! :thumbup:

:dust: & luck of us Irish to you all! :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

~chipper~ said:


> Hi there :wave: I'm coming over from Feb and before that Jan and before that Dec and so on....This will be cycle 7. Due to O around the 17 or 18 so I will be testing on March 3rd!
> 
> LalaR - i've notice are cycles are the same!
> 
> maybe this March thread will have the luck of the Irish!? :winkwink:


Fingers crossed!!!:flower:


----------



## minni2906

Popping in to begin stalking. Seeing my gyn Monday Feb 13th. Hopeful then, that we'll get some answers and I'll have a real cycle to go off of in March. :thumbup:

Absolutely agree with "Luck of the Irish" this month!! I fully embrace my Irish blood and I sure hope I get some of that luck!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyH

minni2906 said:


> Popping in to begin stalking. Seeing my gyn Monday Feb 13th. Hopeful then, that we'll get some answers and I'll have a real cycle to go off of in March. :thumbup:
> 
> Absolutely agree with "Luck of the Irish" this month!! I fully embrace my Irish blood and I sure hope I get some of that luck!! :happydance:

Being Hispanic should I wait for a May baby since it will be cinco de mayo LMAO :haha: good thing my hubby has some Irish in him, maybe he'll put a little Irish in me HAHAHA TMI SORRY :haha:


----------



## minni2906

MommyH said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Popping in to begin stalking. Seeing my gyn Monday Feb 13th. Hopeful then, that we'll get some answers and I'll have a real cycle to go off of in March. :thumbup:
> 
> Absolutely agree with "Luck of the Irish" this month!! I fully embrace my Irish blood and I sure hope I get some of that luck!! :happydance:
> 
> Being Hispanic should I wait for a May baby since it will be cinco de mayo LMAO :haha: good thing my hubby has some Irish in him, maybe he'll put a little Irish in me HAHAHA TMI SORRY :haha:Click to expand...

Bahahahaha. I love this. I cracked up. :haha:


----------



## River54

I am also coming over from Feb, jan, etc and now on cycle 7.
I'll be testing as well March 3rd.

Go 2012 baby!!


----------



## fingersxxd

skweek35 said:


> Hi Mrs MM
> I'm so in this thread for March!!!
> My next AF is due March 4th, so can you please put me down to test on the 6th.
> 
> Thanks

Me too! Fingers xxd for both of us!!


----------



## fingersxxd

minni2906 said:


> Popping in to begin stalking. Seeing my gyn Monday Feb 13th. Hopeful then, that we'll get some answers and I'll have a real cycle to go off of in March. :thumbup:
> 
> Absolutely agree with "Luck of the Irish" this month!! I fully embrace my Irish blood and I sure hope I get some of that luck!! :happydance:

Hey I was on depo for 6 1/2 years! How long were you? If you don't mind me asking... If you want I found a tea blend that helped me regulate my cycles after depo. I have to find the recipe but it was really simple. (not to interfere with what the FS says of course!)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

march 1st for me!! baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## ~chipper~

River54 said:


> I am also coming over from Feb, jan, etc and now on cycle 7.
> I'll be testing as well March 3rd.
> 
> Go 2012 baby!!

I'm testing on the 3rd and this is my 7th cycle too!! GL xx


----------



## minni2906

fingersxxd said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Popping in to begin stalking. Seeing my gyn Monday Feb 13th. Hopeful then, that we'll get some answers and I'll have a real cycle to go off of in March. :thumbup:
> 
> Absolutely agree with "Luck of the Irish" this month!! I fully embrace my Irish blood and I sure hope I get some of that luck!! :happydance:
> 
> Hey I was on depo for 6 1/2 years! How long were you? If you don't mind me asking... If you want I found a tea blend that helped me regulate my cycles after depo. I have to find the recipe but it was really simple. (not to interfere with what the FS says of course!)Click to expand...

I was on it for 3 years. I would definitely appreciate that recipe!! How long did it take you to regulate?

My gyn just freaking canceled on me AGAIN! I'm furious. If they can't reschedule me for next week at a time where I don't have to rearrange my work schedule, AGAIN, I'm finding a new one!


----------



## ginny83

Can I please be put down for the 1st : )

This is my first cycle of trying - and first cycle charting and using OPKs.

At the moment I'm on CD9 and only getting super faint lines on the OPK


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *HEAVENLY, ELLIS0498, ABBY75, 28329, EBANNAWUOYOHU, ILIKECAKE, KARRY1412, SUPERWOMANTTC, HAJ624, CHRISTIELEE, LALAR, KROS330, JAI ME, KAITY_WENDY, NIXILIX, MOMMYH, ~CHIPPER~, RIVER54, WISHFULMOM2B, and GINNY83* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*ORCHID* Hey Hun, how are you holding up TTC Buddy??:dust:


*KROS330* Have you tried the B6 to lengthen your LP? It worked for me, it is simple to start and then run past you doc. Starting asap as it needs to be in your system regularly for at least 2 weeks:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* Well, hang in there, April goes up next week Hun! I hope all goes well at your Martch appt!:dust:


*MOMMYH* you soooo fit in here on my testing threads, LOL @ Some Irish inyou!:haha: Let's hope he does!!!:dust:


*MINNI2906* Hey Hun, sooo happy to see you around again, miss you on MFP too. I hope to see you testing in March!!!:dust:


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



**First Page Updated**


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey all! Coming over from the February thread! This is TTC cycle #6! What about you guys?? Af hit me very unexpectedly this time around. She's had her fun so hopefully this will be the last time i see her for a while!! MrsMM, could you please put me down for testing March 10?

How's everyone doing??


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM! 

I figure that I should come over to the March thread. I plan on testing at the end of Feb, but AF is due in March, so I'm coming to stake out my March dates. :) Would you mind putting me down for the 4th of March? I think that's the day after AF is due. Hope this month is the one!! :)


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> *MINNI2906* Hey Hun, sooo happy to see you around again, miss you on MFP too. I hope to see you testing in March!!!:dust:

I'm happy to be back, thanks!! I kinda quit everything for a while because I was feeling down about not being able to relate and SS with everyone. Hopefully I'll be back in the chase after my appointment Monday! I'm trying to get back on MFP too. Still forgetting to log on everyday, though! :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Can i be added to the 15th? :'(


----------



## River54

~chipper~ said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> I am also coming over from Feb, jan, etc and now on cycle 7.
> I'll be testing as well March 3rd.
> 
> Go 2012 baby!!
> 
> I'm testing on the 3rd and this is my 7th cycle too!! GL xxClick to expand...

GL and FX to you too!! 
:dust:


----------



## ginny83

lizlovelust said:


> Can i be added to the 15th? :'(

Hope this is your month Liz :) Try and stay positive and stress free :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

I'm waiting for AF today so can begin the mini TWW to o!


----------



## RAFwife

A bit sad to be here :( Just got AF after feeling really positive about last cycle, finding ttc really difficult to be very honest!
I'm not 100% sure I'm in with a shot for March, I'm due to ovulate on a Wednesday and DH can only come home on some weekends just now during his phase two air force training. Just incase, can you please put me down for March 14th?
Thanks again for running these threads MrsMM24, eagerly stalking your journal and chart, FXd for you :)


----------



## karry1412

RAFwife said:


> A bit sad to be here :( Just got AF after feeling really positive about last cycle, finding ttc really difficult to be very honest!
> I'm not 100% sure I'm in with a shot for March, I'm due to ovulate on a Wednesday and DH can only come home on some weekends just now during his phase two air force training. Just incase, can you please put me down for March 14th?
> Thanks again for running these threads MrsMM24, eagerly stalking your journal and chart, FXd for you :)

:hugs: TTC is tough alright. I can only imagine how much tougher is it with your DH being away. My only advice I can think of is to take pleasure in little things to try keep your spirit up & pass the time (a nice hot bubble bath, curling up with a cup of tea & a good book, a nice walk etc). :hugs:


----------



## Ellis0498

RAFwife said:


> A bit sad to be here :( Just got AF after feeling really positive about last cycle, finding ttc really difficult to be very honest!
> I'm not 100% sure I'm in with a shot for March, I'm due to ovulate on a Wednesday and DH can only come home on some weekends just now during his phase two air force training. Just incase, can you please put me down for March 14th?
> Thanks again for running these threads MrsMM24, eagerly stalking your journal and chart, FXd for you :)

Chin up girl, remember those little swimmers can survive up to 5 days so you never know! We'll all be for you no matter what. Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## lizlovelust

ginny83 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Can i be added to the 15th? :'(
> 
> Hope this is your month Liz :) Try and stay positive and stress free :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, me and DB are thinking about going to see the doctor sometime soon :shrug:


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you Karry and Ellis, those were really sweet comments. It's so easy to get down, especially with all the BFPs and babies seem to be everywhere!! On to March with a positive attitude, we can only do our best this cycle so time will tell. Fingers crossed for us all :hugs:


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! i'm from the Feb thread, this will be cycle 10 of home insem anyway and today is cd 2 for me...i would say put me down for testing on march 9th (though i'll prob have a meltdown and test early lol) but i'm praying for a bfp this month as it's a very lucky month...march 3 my grandmas bday, march 4th my daughter's 2nd birthday, march 9 my birthday,march 12 my anniversary and my cousins twins birthday, march 30 my triplet nephews birthday and the day we got our first foster daughter (our first adoption too) she is 3 now....so DEF a lucky month! let's see what we can get done!!! :dust: to all of us!!!!! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey liz, karry!! Sad to see us here... But im glad to see some familiar names. Hopefully af is out of our lives for the next 9 mos!!!!

Hope everyone is doing alright! Nothing new here at all! Just waiting for af to leave already so we can get back to BD'ing every other day!! Anyone trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## lizlovelust

taurusmom05 said:


> Hey liz, karry!! Sad to see us here... But im glad to see some familiar names. Hopefully af is out of our lives for the next 9 mos!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing alright! Nothing new here at all! Just waiting for af to leave already so we can get back to BD'ing every other day!! Anyone trying anything new this cycle?

Yea I'm starting to feel hopeless! 6th cycle now :cry:

We are thinking about going to the doctor to demand some answers..:dohh:


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm on CD2 and I'm super fatigued, I've never really been so tired from AF before, but then again I guess every AF is a little different, I've been sleeping all day! Darn you AF!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm on cycle #6 too!!! :) and cd3... I didn't realize we were so close together!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

taurusmom05 said:


> I'm on cycle #6 too!!! :) and cd3... I didn't realize we were so close together!!!

oooo yay cycle buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Annie77

Cycle 4 :-(


----------



## lizlovelust

My AF is super super watery, it's the same amount of blood as normal but it's just so super watery. 

My AFs are normally pretty goopy and more tissue (sorry TMI)

I also normally get super bad cramps the day before AF shows up and this time all I got was a couple days of mild cramps and a day of brown spotting then the next day got AF. 

Anyone else have a super water AF and it's been okay?

Just kind of worried and confused!:wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Annie77 said:


> Cycle 4 :-(

Awww I'm so sorry for your previous losses, good luck this cycle! :flower:


----------



## taurusmom05

Liz-Yes!!! Cycle buddies for sure!!! :) I hope we both call cycle #6 a lucky one!! Also I don't think your af seems like anything to worry about. Did u try anything different last cycle?


----------



## blueskies

Hi ladies! If you could, please put me down for testing on March 9th - I am hoping I hold out for 2 days past AF is due (and that the witch doesn't strike!) ;) I am so praying that this is the month - this will be cycle #4 for us.

Fingers crossed for tons of BFP's. I'm so thankful to have found such a great website, filled with so many people in the same boat. All of you, your stories, your tips and advice truly keep me sane! :hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

taurusmom05 said:


> Liz-Yes!!! Cycle buddies for sure!!! :) I hope we both call cycle #6 a lucky one!! Also I don't think your af seems like anything to worry about. Did u try anything different last cycle?

Well i was taking primrose before O then stopped once i Oed.


----------



## taurusmom05

Liz- hmmm... I wonder what could have made af different! A woman's body is just way to complex!!! Lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea its just so weird!


----------



## ginny83

Sometimes stress can affect when we O and AF. Maybe you were a bit stressed the last cycle. Try to relax - I've seen so many stories of people getting their BFP when they decide to not "try" as much :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Well im not any more stressed than i have been any other cycle. 

So my AF is practically done already, not even a full 24 hours.... Weird....

Was super watery too....
Confused...


----------



## ginny83

I got my first positive OPK today! Hopefully that means I'll O soon, excited to see it happen on my chart!


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> Well im not any more stressed than i have been any other cycle.
> 
> So my AF is practically done already, not even a full 24 hours.... Weird....
> 
> Was super watery too....
> Confused...

Liz, I think you should test again. I had a short "AF" this month and tested on what I thought was CD3 - BFP!! Just waiting to see if the bean has stuck now.


----------



## lizlovelust

LalaR said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well im not any more stressed than i have been any other cycle.
> 
> So my AF is practically done already, not even a full 24 hours.... Weird....
> 
> Was super watery too....
> Confused...
> 
> Liz, I think you should test again. I had a short "AF" this month and tested on what I thought was CD3 - BFP!! Just waiting to see if the bean has stuck now.Click to expand...

What was you "AF" like before the BFP??


----------



## skweek35

I totally agree with LalaR! Test again. My best friend had a 1 day AF which turned out to be IB. She usually bled for 4 days. 
:test:


----------



## lizlovelust

skweek35 said:


> I totally agree with LalaR! Test again. My best friend had a 1 day AF which turned out to be IB. She usually bled for 4 days.
> :test:

Even if my temp dropped? Cause yesterday it took a big dip, today i didnt get a chance to temp...


----------



## skweek35

Yes, have you got any tests at home? 
LalaR also had a dip after getting IB


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well im not any more stressed than i have been any other cycle.
> 
> So my AF is practically done already, not even a full 24 hours.... Weird....
> 
> Was super watery too....
> Confused...
> 
> Liz, I think you should test again. I had a short "AF" this month and tested on what I thought was CD3 - BFP!! Just waiting to see if the bean has stuck now.Click to expand...
> 
> What was you "AF" like before the BFP??Click to expand...

The bleed was just like af but much shorter than I was expecting. The first day of the bleed I dipped below coverline then went way up again. Good luck.


----------



## lizlovelust

LalaR said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well im not any more stressed than i have been any other cycle.
> 
> So my AF is practically done already, not even a full 24 hours.... Weird....
> 
> Was super watery too....
> Confused...
> 
> Liz, I think you should test again. I had a short "AF" this month and tested on what I thought was CD3 - BFP!! Just waiting to see if the bean has stuck now.Click to expand...
> 
> What was you "AF" like before the BFP??Click to expand...
> 
> The bleed was just like af but much shorter than I was expecting. The first day of the bleed I dipped below coverline then went way up again. Good luck.Click to expand...

Oh wow, ugh now i wish i would have temped today:dohh:

I guess i can just do a HPT later when i get home?


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well im not any more stressed than i have been any other cycle.
> 
> So my AF is practically done already, not even a full 24 hours.... Weird....
> 
> Was super watery too....
> Confused...
> 
> Liz, I think you should test again. I had a short "AF" this month and tested on what I thought was CD3 - BFP!! Just waiting to see if the bean has stuck now.Click to expand...
> 
> What was you "AF" like before the BFP??Click to expand...
> 
> The bleed was just like af but much shorter than I was expecting. The first day of the bleed I dipped below coverline then went way up again. Good luck.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, ugh now i wish i would have temped today:dohh:
> 
> I guess i can just do a HPT later when i get home?Click to expand...

I would wait until morning as FMU is better.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ill do today and FMU!


----------



## skweek35

I'm eagerly awaiting the results liz


----------



## Ellis0498

RAFwife said:


> Thank you Karry and Ellis, those were really sweet comments. It's so easy to get down, especially with all the BFPs and babies seem to be everywhere!! On to March with a positive attitude, we can only do our best this cycle so time will tell. Fingers crossed for us all :hugs:

It is very difficult when babies are everywhere. All my friends must have sat in the same chair lol. If I find it I'll let you know lol. It does get you down after a while but these threads have kept me going so always vent when you need to, it really helps. I'm already over in march so keep thinking positive thoughts, I'm sure march will be lucky for all us! Xxx


----------



## Annie77

Well I sat dh down today and had a good talk. He didn't want a third child- felt he was too old at 45 (I am only 34) but agreed after an accident which resulted in my ectopic. For this reason we started trying straight away but after 3 months I want to stop, lose some weight and try for a baby nearer summer. My main reason is that if I conceived this month I would be due in November and off on leave nov - April. Now I know this sounds shallow but our weather in Scotland is awful at this time of year, it's cold and rainy and I would be forever in/out car of stuck in the house. I know if I had a baby march onwards, things would be better and I would get out walking more etc. My second angel would have been due April, giving me Easter and whole summer off with all the kids.
Dh agrees- he has seen how down I get with the bad weather and continual dark clouds etc. So we will be ntnp until june/July. Hopefully j can lose some weight but I will keep popping in to catch up with all your BFPs!


----------



## taurusmom05

Annie- I dont think thats shallow at all. you have to do whats going to make you happiest! I look forward to your return to full on TTC and seeing you get your BFP in the future!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Liz, awaiting your update!!! Anxious for you!!


----------



## ginny83

well I got my first +OPK yesterday at about 7.30pm, and today I tested again and got another + at about 11.30am.

Do you keep testing + until you actually O? My temps haven't risen yet either...


----------



## RebeccaLO

Coming over to this thread early as I'm convinced my February chance was a bust. Have absolutely no idea what is going on with my body and it didn't help that I was on holiday and didn't take any opk's with me. 
Could you put me down for testing on 30th? Grrr my 36 day cycles :)
:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

For sure a BFN today.


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> For sure a BFN today.

:hugs: Sorry liz :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

ginny83 said:


> well I got my first +OPK yesterday at about 7.30pm, and today I tested again and got another + at about 11.30am.
> 
> Do you keep testing + until you actually O? My temps haven't risen yet either...

You test positive until your LH surge is over and then you ov 12-24 hours later. Keep BDing until your OPKs turn negative and then a day or two after that! Good luck! I hope you catch the egg this month. :)


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> For sure a BFN today.

Sorry to hear that, Liz. 

I hope this next cycle is the one for you. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea who knows, im so close to giving up. I think im going to demand to see a doctor!


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> Yea who knows, im so close to giving up. I think im going to demand to see a doctor!

Don't give up yet! I know it's hard. I think the 6 month mark was my hardest time too. But, if you don't keep going, you won't ever get that BFP... 

I know how you feel, seeing so many other ladies having medical help and getting BFPs. Or going to the doctor and getting results, so you can do what's needed to get a BFP. You just want to do something to make it go quicker and happen faster for you. But, if the doctor says you have to be at it for another 6 months, take heart in the fact that it takes an average of a year for most healthy couples to conceive, so it's possible that there's nothing wrong at all. You're just missing the egg for whatever reason and you'll catch it in the near future.

But going to the doctor might uncover an underlying issue...so maybe it's a good idea to try and see someone. 

What are you using to help you conceive? Have you considered Preseed or honey and cinnamon or anything like that?


----------



## lizlovelust

I used evening primrose oils last cycle before O and it helped me have so much CM it was wonderful cause i normally dry up easily. I thought that might have been my issue but i guess not, maybe im just not meant to have a kid :'(


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> I used evening primrose oils last cycle before O and it helped me have so much CM it was wonderful cause i normally dry up easily. I thought that might have been my issue but i guess not, maybe im just not meant to have a kid :'(

Liz, don't give up. I know it's hard. I am officially 6 months ttc today too. You are young and well but it can still take up to a year to conceive. Just keep going! Try and enjoy the BDing too!!! Stress can make things harder so try and relax more with your OH.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ill try, im just so sad at this point, everyone around me can have kids no problem but me!


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> I used evening primrose oils last cycle before O and it helped me have so much CM it was wonderful cause i normally dry up easily. I thought that might have been my issue but i guess not, maybe im just not meant to have a kid :'(

Well, I would keep it up. Especially if you have drying up issues. The first cycle after starting it, you see the effects, but I bet next cycle, you'll have better luck. That could be your issue, but you have to give it time to fix itself...and give your body time to adjust. Like how the pill doesn't take effect until 3 months. Same thing here. Give it time to work. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Alright, i guess ill see what happens this monthc who knows...


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> Ill try, im just so sad at this point, everyone around me can have kids no problem but me!

I know how you feel. I go out and it seems like everyone is pg. My SIL just announced she was pregnant with twins...oops twins. I was so devastated because I've been trying for so long. But I figure, because she wasn't trying and wasn't stressing out about it, it was easier for her to fall pg. And I know it will happen soon for me too. 

Keep your chin up, Liz. Don't give up! It's rough the first couple of days of AF or after you get a BFN, but eventually, you'll get your BFP. You just have to relax.


----------



## lizlovelust

So confused, OPK is almost darker than control line, but im only CD5!


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> So confused, OPK is almost darker than control line, but im only CD5!

Have you tested again lately?


----------



## butterworth

hey ladies 
just did a test today and it came back bfn so I am just waiting on af to arrive
can you add me to march 13 that is the day I'd be testing and its DF birthday so hoping I can give him a great birthday present


----------



## karry1412

RAFwife - You're welcome hun. Just try your best to stay positive - it has to happen eventually!

faithbabies - WOW! It sounds like March is a busy month for you! Hope you get your BFP to make it all the more special.

taurusmom05 - I agree. I was so sure last month would bring good news for us both. But here's to March :thumbup:

ginny83 - As I said on the other thread, congrats on the OPK & for reminding me to start mine again! Keep testing until you get a negative & keep bd-ing for a few days after too.

lizlovelust - Yes, your temp can dip with implantation!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

I did test this morning but BFN so i did OPK around 9am and its almost as dark as the control line, but an inplantation dip would spike back up woulosdnt it? Mines still low...


----------



## Bean66

Chin up Lizz. We're having very similar cycles. I'm at the 6 month stage. Hit a low on Friday. Remember it's only a 20% chance conception when everything goes right. The odds are stacked against us, it will happen eventually. Have you watched the great sperm race.

Like you I've had a very weird AF. Only lasted 1 day and was very light. But my temps have dropped do pretty I'm not pregnant. Gonna do my temp in the morning and if above my pre-o temps I'm going to test.

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Blah, i just want my baby! :'(


----------



## ginny83

DBZ34 said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> well I got my first +OPK yesterday at about 7.30pm, and today I tested again and got another + at about 11.30am.
> 
> Do you keep testing + until you actually O? My temps haven't risen yet either...
> 
> You test positive until your LH surge is over and then you ov 12-24 hours later. Keep BDing until your OPKs turn negative and then a day or two after that! Good luck! I hope you catch the egg this month. :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice! my temps rose very slightly today and last night for the first time ever I noticed the tiniest amount of red spotting, literally a couple of tiny dots - maybe ovulation spotting? I've never had/noticed this before. 

I don't think we'll BD tonight, even though it's Valentine's day, since we're not use to doing it so many days in a row!


----------



## ginny83

OK so I just got another +OPK! Does that sound right to get positive's 3 days in a row? I've had them Sunday 7.30pm, Monday 11am, Tuesday 11am. My temp was slightly up today, but I wouldn't think it's a spike - although I've never charted before.

I'm still getting EWCM too.


----------



## lizlovelust

I have had the worst headache all day that won't go away. 
My right breasts also keeps aching and sometimes a stabbing pain :/


----------



## Nixilix

Wahoo AF is here (only excited cause didn't try last month)

So cd1 and counting down the OTHER TWW :)


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh, seems like HSG has permanently changed my cycle to shorter ones - I wont complain about that!!! Just means less time waiting to OV!!! 
Will wait to see when my :D leaves and will then decide if I want to change my test date. 
WIll keep you posted


----------



## DBZ34

ginny83 said:


> OK so I just got another +OPK! Does that sound right to get positive's 3 days in a row? I've had them Sunday 7.30pm, Monday 11am, Tuesday 11am. My temp was slightly up today, but I wouldn't think it's a spike - although I've never charted before.
> 
> I'm still getting EWCM too.

I've heard of that happening before. I wouldn't worry about it, just keep track of when it starts going back to the negative side of things. 

And I took a peek at your chart. Your rise isn't big enough to show ovulation. When you ov, your temps will rise at least .3 degrees, if not more, and stay elevated for at least three days. That's how FF knows you've ov'd and then gives you the crosshairs. It sounds like you're getting close to ov. Try not to stress out about it. And if you feel like you're getting burned out on sex, I would switch to every other day. That way, you've still got sperm waiting on your egg and your DH has time to rebuild his supplies. ;) 

Good luck!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

ginny83 said:


> OK so I just got another +OPK! Does that sound right to get positive's 3 days in a row? I've had them Sunday 7.30pm, Monday 11am, Tuesday 11am. My temp was slightly up today, but I wouldn't think it's a spike - although I've never charted before.
> 
> I'm still getting EWCM too.

I got positives for 4 days in a row with a digital ovulation test. I got positives even after my temp increase. My best advice is to baby dance!


----------



## girlinyork

Pencil me in for the 17th. That date might change. I'll see what fertility friend says after I've O'd x


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


Hi Lovely Ladies! :wave: Happy Valentine's Day!!! 


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *TAURUSMOM05, DBZ34, LIZLOVELUST, RAFWIFE, BLUESKIES, REBECCALO, BUTTERWORTH, AND GIRLINYORK* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*RAFWIFE* Sperm lives up to 5 days so even those weekends that he can visit can be helpful if they are in there! FXD!:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* definitely a lucky month of March for you! I hope you add to your March dates with a BFP!!! :dust:


*GINNY83* keep testing until the surge is showing a negative, because the OPKs detect the surge and after that isn't present the OV is 12-36 hrs later. Women can get a +OPK for more than 3 days depending on when you catch it:dust:


*BEAN66* Hun, I think you need to test again, you with a sensitive test:dust:


For Me Ladies, this is cycle 30+, hang in there!


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



**First Page Updated**


----------



## Ilikecake

Hi ladies, I have a question. I did an OPK this morning and I don't think it was positive, do you keep just testing through the day or test once a day?

I'm an OPK virgin :blush:


----------



## butterworth

Ilikecake said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. I did an OPK this morning and I don't think it was positive, do you keep just testing through the day or test once a day?
> 
> I'm an OPK virgin :blush:

when i used them I test just once a day but I didn't test in the am I tested later in the day and tried to do it at the same time everyday not sure if that helps I only used them in one cycle


----------



## bbear690

Hi I am new :) can u put me down to test march 7 please :) thankyou


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Ilikecake said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. I did an OPK this morning and I don't think it was positive, do you keep just testing through the day or test once a day?
> 
> I'm an OPK virgin :blush:

I test once a day until I am 2 days before expected ovulation. At that point I test twice a day to be sure that I don't miss my surge.


----------



## haj624

Happy Valentine's Day Ladies!!!

AFM: CD 12. Going in for my follcile check tonight and fingers crossed an IUI tomorrow!! I had a lot of ewcm today when i went to the bathroom. SO hopefully tonight the dr will give me the ok to take my hcg shot and get my IUI done!!


----------



## manny82

from feb thread...MrsMM24 can you put me for 17th....


----------



## manny82

Nixilix said:


> Wahoo AF is here (only excited cause didn't try last month)
> 
> So cd1 and counting down the OTHER TWW :)

nix same here this s cylce 4, cd 2


----------



## Abby75

Happy valentines day everyone, :kiss:

I got my first + opk today so started :sex: :headspin: hoping over the next few days to have super :spermy: and :dust:

Time to go insane for the tww!!!!

Might need to change :test: day but will let you know :)


----------



## ginny83

Superwoman and DBZ - thanks for the advice

Well yesterday afternoon I did another OPK and it was negative... but just then 11.30am Wednesday I did another OPK and it was positive? I'll try and post a pic, but I'm sure it's positive - the test line is darker than the control line, although it's not as dark as it was on the other positives. 

Maybe I geared up to O and then it didn't happen, now it's gearing up again? Also, my temps still haven't spiked

hmmm if it doesn't work out for us this month I might take pics of my OPK tests

Has anyone else had 4 positive OPKs in a row?


----------



## ginny83

Ok my phone is having problems uploading the pic, but maybe it actually is negative. The test line initally showed up darker but then I went away for 10 mins and when I came back it seemed very slightly lighter? The instructions says to read at 10 mins.

Oh well we'll see what happens over the next couple of days :)


----------



## Ilikecake

I think this is going to be my last month TTC for a while. I think OH is cheating or something is going on for sure, so a rest is needed :(


----------



## girlinyork

Ilikecake said:


> I think this is going to be my last month TTC for a while. I think OH is cheating or something is going on for sure, so a rest is needed :(

OMG! That's so awful :hugs: we're all here if you want to talk about it x


----------



## DBZ34

Ilikecake said:


> I think this is going to be my last month TTC for a while. I think OH is cheating or something is going on for sure, so a rest is needed :(

:hugs: Sorry to hear that! I hope everything turns out okay. But definitely take some time and focus on yourself and your relationship. We're hear for you if you need us...


----------



## ginny83

Ilikecake- oh i really hope that's not the case :( sounds like putting ttc on hold for a bit while you sort things out is a good idea


----------



## Crystal5483

Just checking in on you ladies. Hope that ALL is going well on your TTC journeys! And if for some reason March isn't your month- I will see you all in April! 

MrsMM you are the best for keeping these threads going~


----------



## Ilikecake

Thanks you lovely ladies. I'm hoping I'm being paranoid but all the signs are there :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Ilikecake said:


> I think this is going to be my last month TTC for a while. I think OH is cheating or something is going on for sure, so a rest is needed :(

I really hope that is not the case. Best of luck to you. It is probably a good idea to postpone TTC so that if he is indeed cheating that you do not have a lifelong tie to that decept.


----------



## lizlovelust

If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT.


----------



## Crystal5483

lizlovelust said:


> If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT.

Amazing things happen when you aren't looking for it to. Perhaps WTT may make it happen "accidentally" for you!

Best of luck hun!


----------



## Ilikecake

Crystal5483 said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I think this is going to be my last month TTC for a while. I think OH is cheating or something is going on for sure, so a rest is needed :(
> 
> I really hope that is not the case. Best of luck to you. It is probably a good idea to postpone TTC so that if he is indeed cheating that you do not have a lifelong tie to that decept.Click to expand...

Thankyou :flower: we already have one baby together and I couldn't bare another innocent child being in the middle of this mess :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

Crystal5483 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT.
> 
> Amazing things happen when you aren't looking for it to. Perhaps WTT may make it happen "accidentally" for you!
> 
> Best of luck hun!Click to expand...

Yea who knows!


----------



## Crystal5483

lizlovelust said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT.
> 
> Amazing things happen when you aren't looking for it to. Perhaps WTT may make it happen "accidentally" for you!
> 
> Best of luck hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea who knows!Click to expand...

Maybe he's not cheating. Maybe it's the pressure of TTC? I'm hoping for the best for you!no matter what happens you have your baby and that's allll that matters!


----------



## Ilikecake

Crystal5483 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT.
> 
> Amazing things happen when you aren't looking for it to. Perhaps WTT may make it happen "accidentally" for you!
> 
> Best of luck hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea who knows!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he's not cheating. Maybe it's the pressure of TTC? I'm hoping for the best for you!no matter what happens you have your baby and that's allll that matters!Click to expand...


Unfortunately there has been doubts for ages. He was accused of cheating whilst I was pregnant and until this day tries to deny it despite numerous people backing this girl up. He's also started texting a girl he had a thing with a while ago again recently and he deletes her texts and won't reply to messages unless I'm no where near him.
All the alarm bells are sounding :(


----------



## haj624

Good Morning Ladies,

I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!


And what does WTT mean???


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!
> 
> 
> And what does WTT mean???

Good luck!! That sounds really promising! :) 

And WTT = Wait to try


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BBEAR690 and MANNY82* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* sometimes I do the AM OPKs, however, most I have say between 2-8pm. So I usually do them then and only once until about 5 days before suspected OV. As for OH, I hope that you are having PG paranoid feelings, as it is a horrible feeling to be cheated on, GL FXD!:dust:


*ABBY75* BD!!!!!! GL FXD!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* Thanks Hun! They are such a helpful tool I developed to get me through my loss and continuous TTC.... Check the 1st page, April thread is POSTED!!!:dust:


*For Me Ladies, this is cycle 30+, hang in there!*


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Crystal5483

Ugh I totally quoted the wrong thing when I posted. This is what happens when I'm using my phone at work and don't want to get caught LOL

Im sorry ilikecake. We are all here for you!


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BBEAR690 and MANNY82* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ILIKECAKE* sometimes I do the AM OPKs, however, most I have say between 2-8pm. So I usually do them then and only once until about 5 days before suspected OV. As for OH, I hope that you are having PG paranoid feelings, as it is a horrible feeling to be cheated on, GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ABBY75* BD!!!!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* Thanks Hun! They are such a helpful tool I developed to get me through my loss and continuous TTC.... Check the 1st page, April thread is POSTED!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *For Me Ladies, this is cycle 30+, hang in there!*
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN. I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I hid for a while but then realized how much I needed the support of people outside DH. I'm excited for the April thread! Means my three month wait is almost over!!!


----------



## Annie77

MrsMM24 - thinking of you and DW today - must be really hard. 13dpo is still early for some though so I am not uncrossing my fingers for you yet!

I am dreading what should have been my due date in April. If it hadn't implanted in my tube I would be winding down at work to finish in another 5-6weeks and then off work until Sept. It looks like I am may still be unpregnant by Sept!


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I went for my follicle check last night and had a total of 6!!! One of them were too small though so I have 5 good ones. I got my trigger shot last night and my doctor suggested we do a double IUI so I have my first IUI tonight and my second tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!!
> 
> 
> And what does WTT mean???
> 
> Good luck!! That sounds really promising! :)
> 
> And WTT = Wait to tryClick to expand...

I hope so!! What CD are you on?


----------



## karry1412

ginny83 - I don't know what's going on with your OPKs! The only advice I can give is to :sex: just in case! Especially with the EWCM.

Ilikecake - Oh I so hope you're wrong hun. Have you confronted him yet? :hugs:

lizlovelust - Sorry to hear that hun. Is it because of your rough cycle? :hugs:

haj624 - I already wished you luck on the other thread but I guess you can't have enough so I'm wishing you more luck! :flower:

MrsMM24 - I am so sorry you didn't get your BFP on the date you wanted. I know how much you wanted it. I hope you'll still get it this cycle xx

*AFM -* CD11 & 26 days left until testing. I should be ov next week & I can't wait! Looking forward to being back in the TWW. I am so relaxed & positive this cycle - let's hope it continues!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm CD12 today. :) Still waiting on ov, but it could happen in the next few days. I'm wavering between working DH for all he's worth until ov happens :haha: or going every other day and hoping for the best. But I'm trying not to stress out about it. Easier said than done, I suppose. :)


----------



## Abby75

MrsMM24 it's not over till the :witch: flies :dust:

Ilikecake sorry to hear about your struggles, we are all here for you :hugs:

Haj624 GL FX'd :dust:


----------



## bbear690

Well I have alot of brown blood in my discharge today, my body is all over the place

Before coil removal my periods where around the 27th of each month lovely 28 day cycle

After coil removed massive bleed for 5 days starting the 17th jan
Af arrive 7th feb?.( think it was Af heavy bleeding for 4 days)

Now bloody discharge 15th?

Don't know if I am Oving, Says I'm not on the test


----------



## karry1412

DBZ34 said:


> I'm CD12 today. :) Still waiting on ov, but it could happen in the next few days. I'm wavering between working DH for all he's worth until ov happens :haha: or going every other day and hoping for the best. But I'm trying not to stress out about it. Easier said than done, I suppose. :)

Be careful!! I wore DH out last month so we're sticking with every second day for now & next week (when ov is due) we'll do it as much as possible. Last month he was worn out we couldn't do it as much as we'd have liked around ov.


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> ginny83 - I don't know what's going on with your OPKs! The only advice I can give is to :sex: just in case! Especially with the EWCM.
> 
> Ilikecake - Oh I so hope you're wrong hun. Have you confronted him yet? :hugs:
> 
> lizlovelust - Sorry to hear that hun. Is it because of your rough cycle? :hugs:
> 
> haj624 - I already wished you luck on the other thread but I guess you can't have enough so I'm wishing you more luck! :flower:
> 
> MrsMM24 - I am so sorry you didn't get your BFP on the date you wanted. I know how much you wanted it. I hope you'll still get it this cycle xx
> 
> *AFM -* CD11 & 26 days left until testing. I should be ov next week & I can't wait! Looking forward to being back in the TWW. I am so relaxed & positive this cycle - let's hope it continues!

I'll take all the luck i can get :thumbup:



Abby75 said:


> MrsMM24 it's not over till the :witch: flies :dust:
> 
> Ilikecake sorry to hear about your struggles, we are all here for you :hugs:
> 
> Haj624 GL FX'd :dust:

Thanks Abby!!


----------



## lizlovelust

My OPK is so dark still 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzQtMS0xLmpwZw.jpg

And i took another photo of the FRER i did a few days ago and i swear i see something

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzYtMS0xLTEtMS5qcGc.jpg

Hmmm?


----------



## Ellis0498

lizlovelust said:


> My OPK is so dark still
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzQtMS0xLmpwZw.jpg
> 
> And i took another photo of the FRER i did a few days ago and i swear i see something
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzYtMS0xLTEtMS5qcGc.jpg
> 
> Hmmm?

Have you taken another test? Might be worth it if nothing else to put your mind at rest. If that was a couple of days ago you would def know if you took one now. Good luck!


----------



## Ellis0498

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BBEAR690 and MANNY82* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ILIKECAKE* sometimes I do the AM OPKs, however, most I have say between 2-8pm. So I usually do them then and only once until about 5 days before suspected OV. As for OH, I hope that you are having PG paranoid feelings, as it is a horrible feeling to be cheated on, GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ABBY75* BD!!!!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* Thanks Hun! They are such a helpful tool I developed to
> get me through my loss and continuous TTC.... Check the 1st page, April thread is POSTED!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *For Me Ladies, this is cycle 30+, hang in there!*
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD28/13DPO: Well, I tested today, in honor of our Angel. BFN.
> I took my temp as well, it is still about 98.64, but.... I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs. I am not as hopeful but will continue to track symptoms until AF arrives. AF is due on Saturday..... today has started off hard, as I knew it would. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Sad day for me today, so I apologize if I am not on as much as you all may have gotten accustomed to. I hope you all enjoyed your Valentine's Day!:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I'm so sorry! We know our badly you wanted it this cycle. We are all here for you, like you are for us every month! big hugs x


----------



## Crystal5483

lizlovelust said:


> My OPK is so dark still
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzQtMS0xLmpwZw.jpg
> 
> And i took another photo of the FRER i did a few days ago and i swear i see something
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzYtMS0xLTEtMS5qcGc.jpg
> 
> Hmmm?

I definitely think you should retest. But beware. I had a line on my FRER 24 hours after a straight negative. And that time I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## ginny83

OK - so I'm getting negative OPKs now, so i'm guessing my surge has finished!

My temps have gone up a little bit over the past couple of days, but still no spike or crosshairs. Is this normal for temps to rise slowly after O? This is my first cycle temping so I'm not sure what to expect


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmm im so confused


----------



## al335003

Hi everyone! I have been stalking this site for many months, And just worked up enough courage to join myself! My husband and I have been trying for 9 cycles, I'm on CD 2 today so I guess we're onto cycle #10. Anyway, I plan to test on March 16th. I hope we all get our BFPs!!!!


----------



## Abby75

Al335003 Welcome and :dust: maybe joining us will bring you a little luck :thumbup:


----------



## taurusmom05

welcome al33!! happy to have you here with us! hope this is your lucky cycle!

just coming by to check on everyone! nothing new here... just waiting on my OPK to turn positive! this is my first month using them, even tho we are on cycle #6!

lots of baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## ginny83

Well I think I'm 2 DPO, so that means I'm jumping back to the Feb group since I'll be testing on 28th Feb!

If this cycle is unlucky I'll end up testing in March anyway, so I'll hang around anyway and hopefully see lots of BFPs soon :)


----------



## LalaR

Please could you change my test date to 15th March or even tbd. Unfortunately my preg tests are still positive after the chemical and my temps are still up so no sign of AF yet. No hope of me ov'ing tomorrow as previously predicted! Boo.


----------



## DBZ34

ginny83 said:


> OK - so I'm getting negative OPKs now, so i'm guessing my surge has finished!
> 
> My temps have gone up a little bit over the past couple of days, but still no spike or crosshairs. Is this normal for temps to rise slowly after O? This is my first cycle temping so I'm not sure what to expect

No not usually...If you have a moment, look at the ovulatory charts on Fertility Friend to get an idea of what it's supposed to look like. Or click on the charts in the signatures of some of the ladies around here. :) When you ov, you should get a pretty noticeable rise or at least .3 degrees...in Celsius, it looks like you need around a .2 degree rise. 

Maybe it's taking longer, because you had a long surge, with all those positive opks. But I would make sure you keep BDing, in case you haven't ov'd just yet...Maybe you'll see the spike tomorrow. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you though. I'm straddling the Feb and March threads at the moment, so I'll keep an eye out for good news on both! :) Good luck!


----------



## Lau_316

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join too?! I'm out this month - no af yet but I'm sure it's on the way and BFN at 14 dpo yesterday. But I'm looking forward to getting the next cycle started and hoping March will be my month!! :) 

I should be testing around March 18th (Mothers Day - how amazing would that be!) 

Thank you!! x


----------



## al335003

Thanks for the good luck wishes Abby75 & Taurusmom05!! I followed the February thread all last month so I feel like I know most of the ladies on here!! 

I plan to chart my bbt this month (which I haven't done before) and to used opk to help pinpoint ovulation (I took a break from this in January and February). I guess I'm just trying to have everything ready for my 12 month appointment with ob/gyn so hopefully he will have to take action and just not suggest I wait and chart for a couple months... Of course I'm secretly hoping for a BFP so I dont even have to deal with all of that!!! 

How about you ladies? Has anyone seen their doc before the 12 months of trying was up? And what did he/she tell you/do?


----------



## skweek35

al335003 said:


> How about you ladies? Has anyone seen their doc before the 12 months of trying was up? And what did he/she tell you/do?

Hi al, 
I saw my GP after 7 months, but thats because she said if nothing happens in 6 months to see her again. I think she said 6 months because I am almost 36 so no time to waste here. 

I have also been refered to a fertility specialist. I will be seeing her again tomorrow for a follow up appointment where I will be getting my results from the cd3 blood tests, ultra sound scan and HSG scan.


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust - I totally see a line there! Have you retested??

al335003 - Welcome! :wave: I saw my doctor at 6 months because there are some healthy problems in the family. Personally I'm ok but she's just a bit wary. I was referred to the maternity hospital but my appointment isn't until March next year!!

taurusmom05 - Same. Waiting for the OPKs to turn positive too but not expecting it until next week.

Lau_316 - What a perfect day to test! Hope it's lucky for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust - I totally see a line there! Have you retested??
> 
> al335003 - Welcome! :wave: I saw my doctor at 6 months because there are some healthy problems in the family. Personally I'm ok but she's just a bit wary. I was referred to the maternity hospital but my appointment isn't until March next year!!
> 
> taurusmom05 - Same. Waiting for the OPKs to turn positive too but not expecting it until next week.
> 
> Lau_316 - What a perfect day to test! Hope it's lucky for you!

I did this morning with an IC but BFN, i think ill pick up a FRER.


----------



## Crystal5483

al335003 said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes Abby75 & Taurusmom05!! I followed the February thread all last month so I feel like I know most of the ladies on here!!
> 
> I plan to chart my bbt this month (which I haven't done before) and to used opk to help pinpoint ovulation (I took a break from this in January and February). I guess I'm just trying to have everything ready for my 12 month appointment with ob/gyn so hopefully he will have to take action and just not suggest I wait and chart for a couple months... Of course I'm secretly hoping for a BFP so I dont even have to deal with all of that!!!
> 
> How about you ladies? Has anyone seen their doc before the 12 months of trying was up? And what did he/she tell you/do?

I saw her at 8mo TTC and she says if it didn't happen she would put in the referral to a FS because it would take 3 months to get an appointment with him. Which she was right! I saw him right before 12 months then I was off to testing!


----------



## Crystal5483

lizlovelust said:


> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> lizlovelust - I totally see a line there! Have you retested??
> 
> al335003 - Welcome! :wave: I saw my doctor at 6 months because there are some healthy problems in the family. Personally I'm ok but she's just a bit wary. I was referred to the maternity hospital but my appointment isn't until March next year!!
> 
> taurusmom05 - Same. Waiting for the OPKs to turn positive too but not expecting it until next week.
> 
> Lau_316 - What a perfect day to test! Hope it's lucky for you!
> 
> I did this morning with an IC but BFN, i think ill pick up a FRER.Click to expand...

ICs are great from POAS addicts like me but I didn't get my positive with them just on the FRER and Digital! So definitely do FRER!


----------



## karry1412

Ah Liz, sorry to hear that. Let us know how you get on with the other test :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Crystal5483 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> lizlovelust - I totally see a line there! Have you retested??
> 
> al335003 - Welcome! :wave: I saw my doctor at 6 months because there are some healthy problems in the family. Personally I'm ok but she's just a bit wary. I was referred to the maternity hospital but my appointment isn't until March next year!!
> 
> taurusmom05 - Same. Waiting for the OPKs to turn positive too but not expecting it until next week.
> 
> Lau_316 - What a perfect day to test! Hope it's lucky for you!
> 
> I did this morning with an IC but BFN, i think ill pick up a FRER.Click to expand...
> 
> ICs are great from POAS addicts like me but I didn't get my positive with them just on the FRER and Digital! So definitely do FRER!Click to expand...

yea i think ill pick one up after work today



karry1412 said:


> Ah Liz, sorry to hear that. Let us know how you get on with the other test :hugs:


Im begining to think im not PG just having weird LH serges i guess


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *AL335003 and LAU_316* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February thread!! GL FXD!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* You are right, I definitely use BnB as an outside of DW support system.... :dust:


*ABBY75* Thanks for your kind words, you're right, AF is due in 2 days so I could technically still be in this:dust:


*ANNIE77* Thank you so much for your words and thoughts, and don't uncross those fingers, I'm less hopeful, but I know that sometimes someone else's FXD can make the difference:dust:


*KARRY1412* Thank you so much for your kind words, it has meant alot and helped me quite a bit!:dust:


*BBEAR690* that sounds like old blood, and that is common at this stage and some women get spotting during OV so hang in there Hun!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* that OPK isn't super dark actually, not positive at all, HOWEVER, that HPT below has a hint of a line, I would say, wait about 2 days and test again.:dust:


*ELLIS0498* Thank you so very much for your kind words yesterday :flower: I totally needed them yesterday. Was a hard day and having the supporting words you wrote helped me tremendously, more than you realize I am sure. Thanks sooo much Hun!:dust:


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD29/14DPO: After a very hard and difficult day, I am back with a new goal. Our Angel's date has now passed, we conceived in May, so we are hoping now to have a dark pink sticky BFP by May! I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs but more cramping, AF is due in 2 days, there is still a chance for a late BFP, however, I am doubtful of that today. Just hoping not to have a cycle like the last which was well over 40 days. I am still a little sad, but my dedication is holding me higher than I was yesterday. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Thank you ladies that said a prayer, had me in your thoughts, and left me kind words:flower::dust:

Oh, my last post yesterday was #3000!!!!:thumbup:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## al335003

Thanks for the info... I'm gonna call the doc today and at least make an appointment... Then I'll feel like I something to work towards.


----------



## haj624

I've been temping this month and my temps have been so erratic. But no joke the past week EVERY SINGLE NIGHT i wake up like 5 times a night so is it safe to assume my temps aren't really correct?? :shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks MrsMM24 :)


----------



## Abby75

Haj624, so long as the temps are taken at the same time, before doing anything else and after a 3 hour block of sleep then it should be fine. If it is too erratic then vaginal temping is said to be more accurate. 

GL :dust:


----------



## haj624

Abby75 said:


> Haj624, so long as the temps are taken at the same time, before doing anything else and after a 3 hour block of sleep then it should be fine. If it is too erratic then vaginal temping is said to be more accurate.
> 
> GL :dust:

See my issue is i don't think I'm getting a 3 hour block of sleep. I'm up like every 2 hours. With terrible hot flashes also!! And its never at the exact same time...blahhh so it probably isnt accurate


----------



## karry1412

lizlovelust - Good luck! Let us know how it turns out!

MrsMM24 - Aw! I'm glad I could help! :hugs: And I know you have tons of friends on here but if you ever need someone to talk to you can always PM me :hugs: Also, congrats on post #3000! :thumbup:

al335003 - That sounds like a plan! At least that way if nothing happens between now & the appointment you'll have less time to wait if you know what I mean.

haj624 - I believe there's a temp adjuster online you can use to adjust your temps. Maybe that would be worth a shot? Sorry I don't have the link.

*AFM -* Ov isn't until next week & I'm so bored waiting for it!!


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> lizlovelust - Good luck! Let us know how it turns out!
> 
> MrsMM24 - Aw! I'm glad I could help! :hugs: And I know you have tons of friends on here but if you ever need someone to talk to you can always PM me :hugs: Also, congrats on post #3000! :thumbup:
> 
> al335003 - That sounds like a plan! At least that way if nothing happens between now & the appointment you'll have less time to wait if you know what I mean.
> 
> haj624 - I believe there's a temp adjuster online you can use to adjust your temps. Maybe that would be worth a shot? Sorry I don't have the link.
> 
> *AFM -* Ov isn't until next week & I'm so bored waiting for it!!

yeah ive been doing that. im just concerned with the not getting enough sleep for it to be accurate part


----------



## al335003

So good news: the doc can see me March 6th.
Bad news: my insurance covers nothing related to infertility.
Wow.


----------



## christielee83

So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!

How long is it btwn your trigger and your IUI?


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!
> 
> How long is it btwn your trigger and your IUI?Click to expand...


24 Hours. I saw from your previous post you were doing 2 IUIs this cycle. Have you done them both yet? When you had your follicle check what were the sizes for you?


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!
> 
> How long is it btwn your trigger and your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 24 Hours. I saw from your previous post you were doing 2 IUIs this cycle. Have you done them both yet? When you had your follicle check what were the sizes for you?Click to expand...

Mine was 24 hours as well and i was/am so nervous that is too early since they say you usually ovulate 36 hrs after your trigger. I was supposed to have my second one this morning but of course on all days by dh got called into work early:dohh:. are you doing 1 IUI or a double?


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!
> 
> How long is it btwn your trigger and your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 24 Hours. I saw from your previous post you were doing 2 IUIs this cycle. Have you done them both yet? When you had your follicle check what were the sizes for you?Click to expand...

also...sorry i didnt answer your other question....i had 6 follicles. The Doctor said 5 of them were the right size. I'm not actually sure how big they were though.


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!
> 
> How long is it btwn your trigger and your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 24 Hours. I saw from your previous post you were doing 2 IUIs this cycle. Have you done them both yet? When you had your follicle check what were the sizes for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was 24 hours as well and i was/am so nervous that is too early since they say you usually ovulate 36 hrs after your trigger. I was supposed to have my second one this morning but of course on all days by dh got called into work early:dohh:. are you doing 1 IUI or a double?Click to expand...

I'm just doing one. I don't think 24 he's is too early. My doc said its better to do it at 24 hours to ensure you don't miss it encase the egg releases earlier. I'm super excited/ nervous too. Bummer your dh got called in. At least you got one Iui in :) how did you feel after it? I will keep my fingers crossed for you! How many follies did you have?


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!
> 
> How long is it btwn your trigger and your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 24 Hours. I saw from your previous post you were doing 2 IUIs this cycle. Have you done them both yet? When you had your follicle check what were the sizes for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was 24 hours as well and i was/am so nervous that is too early since they say you usually ovulate 36 hrs after your trigger. I was supposed to have my second one this morning but of course on all days by dh got called into work early:dohh:. are you doing 1 IUI or a double?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing one. I don't think 24 he's is too early. My doc said its better to do it at 24 hours to ensure you don't miss it encase the egg releases earlier. I'm super excited/ nervous too. Bummer your dh got called in. At least you got one Iui in :) how did you feel after it? I will keep my fingers crossed for you! How many follies did you have?Click to expand...

I am suchhhh a worrier lol. so i always think of a million things. i look up things on google wayyyy too much lol. i was just concerned bc i read washed sperm only last 12-24 hrs so if dh's sperm last 12 and i o'd 36 hrs after trigger we would have missed it. like i said im a crazy lady. this is my 2 iui. how many have you done? yeah im nervous and excited too!!! Yeah that is definitely a positive!! I was a tiny crampy afterward and today a little bit too. I had 5 good follies!! We can go through the tww together!! How long have you been ttc??


----------



## echo

Hi MrsMM, since getting af on Vday, I have decided to rejoin the race to catch the egg. Could you add me for March 17th? How are you? I haven't read up to see what has been going on, are you testing this month?


----------



## haj624

echo said:


> Hi MrsMM, since getting af on Vday, I have decided to rejoin the race to catch the egg. Could you add me for March 17th? How are you? I haven't read up to see what has been going on, are you testing this month?

Thats my BDAY and St Patricks Day!! So maybe you'll have some extra luck!!


----------



## echo

I certainly hope so, thanks! Its cycle 30-something. This month I am going low-carb, working out and trying not to stress. I should start taking my vitamins again, I am terrible at keeping up with them. I hope you, Orchid and MrsMM have VERY happy birthdays.


----------



## Emmyjean

Add me to the list! March 17th, St. Pat's. Good luck to ALL!


----------



## girlinyork

echo said:


> Hi MrsMM, since getting af on Vday, I have decided to rejoin the race to catch the egg. Could you add me for March 17th? How are you? I haven't read up to see what has been going on, are you testing this month?

Same boat as me. Valentine's AF and a testing on the 17th :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

hi ladies. Ov`d yesterday, testing on March 2nd. Hoping I'll get my bfp before the anniversary of my MC on march 8th. Wish me luck. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!
> 
> How long is it btwn your trigger and your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 24 Hours. I saw from your previous post you were doing 2 IUIs this cycle. Have you done them both yet? When you had your follicle check what were the sizes for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was 24 hours as well and i was/am so nervous that is too early since they say you usually ovulate 36 hrs after your trigger. I was supposed to have my second one this morning but of course on all days by dh got called into work early:dohh:. are you doing 1 IUI or a double?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing one. I don't think 24 he's is too early. My doc said its better to do it at 24 hours to ensure you don't miss it encase the egg releases earlier. I'm super excited/ nervous too. Bummer your dh got called in. At least you got one Iui in :) how did you feel after it? I will keep my fingers crossed for you! How many follies did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> I am suchhhh a worrier lol. so i always think of a million things. i look up things on google wayyyy too much lol. i was just concerned bc i read washed sperm only last 12-24 hrs so if dh's sperm last 12 and i o'd 36 hrs after trigger we would have missed it. like i said im a crazy lady. this is my 2 iui. how many have you done? yeah im nervous and excited too!!! Yeah that is definitely a positive!! I was a tiny crampy afterward and today a little bit too. I had 5 good follies!! We can go through the tww together!! How long have you been ttc??Click to expand...

I understand. I'm such a worrier too :) Yay for 5 follicles for you!! That sounds super promising! This will be my 2nd IUI too. I was pretty crampy after the 1st one I had. My doc said she is going to do it a little different this time and it may be a little more painful so keep your fingers crossed for me. Yay for tww buddies! When will you be testing? 
Well my hubby and didn't take any precaution for a year but weren't really "trying". So we had all the testing done and everything is normal for both of us so you would think we wouldn't have any issues. I'm on my 5th round of clomid right now. Total we have been trying for 20 months or so :( I'm so hoping for my BFP soon! How long have you guys been trying?


----------



## munchkinlove

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: *LIST:* :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ber-testers-find-bump-buddy-join-us-here.html December Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-5-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14134560 January Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-2-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14344039 February Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...us-here-find-ttc-bump-buddy.html#post15586390 April Thread
> 
> 
> _*(1)Testers TBD*_
> *MRSMM24*
> 
> 
> *3/1*:test:ers (5)
> :cake: Happy Birthday 28329!!:cake:
> GINNY83
> HAJ624
> ILIKECAKE
> MOMMYH
> WISHFULMOM2B
> 
> 
> *3/2*:test:ers (3)
> ABBY75
> HEAVENLY
> ORCHID667
> 
> 
> *3/3*:test:ers (4)
> ~CHIPPER~
> CHRISTIELEE83
> LALAR
> RIVER54
> 
> 
> *3/4*:test:ers (2)
> :cake: Happy Birthday FAITHBABIES' DD!!:cake:
> DBZ34
> JAI ME
> 
> 
> *3/5*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/6*:test:ers (5)
> 28329
> FINGERSxxD
> KROS330
> SKWEEK35
> SUPERWOMANTTC
> 
> 
> *3/7*:test:ers (1)
> :cake: Happy Birthday ILIKECAKE's DS!!:cake:
> BBEAR690
> 
> 
> *3/8*:test:ers (0)
> 
> 
> *3/9*:test:ers (3)
> :cake: Happy Birthday FAITHBABIES!!:cake:
> BLUESKIES
> FAITHBABIES
> NIXILIX
> 
> 
> *3/10*:test:ers (4)
> EBANNAWUOYOHU
> ELLIS0498
> KAITY_WENDY
> TAURUSMOM05
> 
> 
> *3/11*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/12*:test:ers (1)
> :wedding: Happy Anniversary FAITHBABIES!!:wedding:
> KARRY1412
> 
> 
> *3/13*]:test:ers (1)
> :cake: Happy Birthday BITTERWORTH's DF!!:cake:
> BUTTERWORTH
> 
> 
> *3/14*:test:ers (1)
> RAFWIFE
> 
> 
> *3/15*:test:ers (1)
> LIZLOVELUST
> 
> 
> *3/16*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/17*:test:ers ()
> :cake: Happy Birthday *MRSMM24,* ORCHID667, AND HAJ624!!:cake:
> GIRLINYORK
> MANNY82
> 
> 
> *3/18*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/19*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/20*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/21*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/22*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/23*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/24*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/25*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/26 - 3/29
> 
> 3/30ers (1)
> REBECCALO
> 
> 
> 3/31ers (0)
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am starting this thread now, we are up and moving in this 2012 TTC month! This is the last month to see a 2012 birth! This is also considered a very lucky month by many as there is a "luck'o the Irish" factor! It also happens to be MY birthday Month - MRSMM24, ON St. Patrick's Day! I think that is enough to bolster MANY s!!!
> 
> We are going to start this cycle with some REAL PMA as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #6 after a recent loss, total of 28 cyles!!! I cannot stop until #2 is safely baking in my oven! Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time of the MC. Our daughter is 9yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! (those that don't know, can read in my journal on my siggy) I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... Join!
> 
> Ladies....I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I can testify to this, as there were a group of ladies that I met on my Dec thread, that gathered to help us TTC sooner rather than later, and these ladies will forever be with us! Thank you:143MOM, CHARLIE_LAEL, CHARMEDLASSIE, EAandBA_TTC, FAITHBABIES, HOLDEN_BABEZ, ICKLE PAND, JEOESTREICH, KAMIAM, LEINZLOVE, MRS_DUTCH15, MRSKG, PINKORBLUE11, READY4OURBABY, SKEET9924, SUNNIE1984, and WABBLIT  I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> At 8DPO, try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> Good Luck to us all,FXD and of course, PLENTY of *

*
I hope this is my month too!!!!!!!! This is our 2nd month of TTC, we NTNP novemeber and december, and i have been off of bc since november 2010.....so i hope this is our month!!!!!!!! I am due for af on 3/2 but i want to test on my Birthday which is March 1st so please add me for march 1st.....i would love a birthday BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lilyV

Hello Mrs MM, please put me down for March 17th - my DH's bday!


----------



## tugAwug

Hello, I'm new here but would love to be a part of this thread. Please add me to test on 3/11. Thanks.


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome tugawug, to the best group of women you will ever 'meet'. Lol wishing you your bfp this month!! :)

Afm, nothing new! Opks started to get 2 lines! Hooray for LH!! Can't wait for my positive to get here! We are still BD'ing every other say until then anyway so hopefully we have all bases covered!!

MrsMM, really hoping for a st. Patty's BFP!! I can just feel it, we are going to get these bfps soon!!!


----------



## averitable

Hello, can I join too? I'm not optimistic this month - bd'd lots till cd11 but then went out of town for work and I don't think I ov'd till cd13, but you never know...
I'll be testing on the 1st if I make it that long - that would make a 30 day cycle and I haven't got past 27 since coming off the pill, but they're getting longer!


----------



## Ellis0498

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *AL335003 and LAU_316* hoping this is OUR month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February thread!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* You are right, I definitely use BnB as an outside of DW support system.... :dust:
> 
> 
> *ABBY75* Thanks for your kind words, you're right, AF is due in 2 days so I could technically still be in this:dust:
> 
> *ANNIE77* Thank you so much for your words and thoughts, and don't uncross those fingers, I'm less hopeful, but I know that sometimes someone else's FXD can make the difference:dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* Thank you so much for your kind words, it has meant a lot
> and helped me quite a bit!:dust:
> 
> 
> *BBEAR690* that sounds like old blood, and that is common at this stage and some women get spotting during OV so hang in there Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* that OPK isn't super dark actually, not positive at all, HOWEVER, that HPT below has a hint of a line, I would say, wait about 2 days and test again.:dust:
> 
> 
> *ELLIS0498* Thank you so very much for your kind words yesterday
> :flower: I totally needed them yesterday. Was a hard day and having the supporting words you wrote helped me tremendously, more than you realize I am sure. Thanks sooo much Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD29/14DPO: After a very hard and difficult day, I am back with a new goal. Our Angel's date has now passed, we conceived in May, so we are hoping now to have a dark pink sticky BFP by May! I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs but more cramping, AF is due in 2 days, there is still a chance for a late BFP, however, I am doubtful of that today. Just hoping not to have a cycle like the last which was well over 40 days. I am still a little sad, but my dedication is holding me higher than I was yesterday. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Thank you ladies that said a prayer, had me in your thoughts, and left me kind words:flower::dust:
> 
> Oh, my last post yesterday was #3000!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

No thank you needed. I honestly think all the ladies on here have their fingers crossed tighter for you than they do themselves! Wishing you lots of luck, you deserve it! Thanks for being there for all of us.


----------



## karry1412

al335003 - That's great news about the doc but bad news about the insurance. Can you afford the appointment without the insurance or are you going to give it a miss?

christielee83 - That's great news!! I've my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

echo - Sorry to hear AF got you but good luck for Paddys Day! :flower:

Blu_Butterfly - Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you get your BFP before the anniversary :hugs:

tugAwug - Welcome & good luck! :wave:

taurusmom05 - That's exciting news about the OPKs!! I'm still getting empty circles myself but BD'ing every second day too. Hope this tactic will work for us both!

averitable - Welcome & good luck! It only takes one of those little guys so you never know!

*AFM -* CD13 today & I'm hoping my OPKs will turn positive soon but I'm not expecting it for a couple of days yet. We're BD'ing every other day just in case! Hope everyone is keeping well & has a great weekend! Good luck to everyone testing this weekend :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

So I have a question. Do you ladies think I should do OPKs in March and possibly temping even though we can't try until April?


----------



## DBZ34

Crystal5483 said:


> So I have a question. Do you ladies think I should do OPKs in March and possibly temping even though we can't try until April?

I would. I think it's good to have an idea of how things work, so in April, you'll be ready and you won't have as many questions. You'll know around when you ov, what's a positive on an OPK for you, if you temp, you'll know how long your luteal phase is and when to expect AF (which also means you'll know when she's late). I think it's good to be prepared. :) And it'll make getting that BFP just a little bit easier for you...


----------



## skweek35

Crystal5483 said:


> So I have a question. Do you ladies think I should do OPKs in March and possibly temping even though we can't try until April?

I think it couldnt hurt! Also knowing when you OV can only help to plan out the month. 
I found temping helped me understand my body better. I only used both BBT and OPK's to know when I was meant to start BDing. BBT alone only tells you abotu 3 days after OV occurs and that is a bit late in my books. SO OPK tells me when to start BDing and BBT confirms OV. 

GL


----------



## al335003

al335003 - That's great news about the doc but bad news about the insurance. Can you afford the appointment without the insurance or are you going to give it a miss?

The appointment itself is covered, so I'm definitely going to go...it just the testing/blood work/meds that will not be covered. DH and I have talked and we are going to at least pay for some blood work, clomid (if the doc prescribes it) and a sperm analysts. After that we'll have to see. 

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## lizlovelust

click this

Ladies please click that and read it, i need advice,i dont think im PG but im confused.


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got home from the doc to check my follicles and I'm trying not to get my hopes up but everything looks good! I have 3 follicles. They are measuring 22, 25, and 30. I got a trigger shot today and I am having an IUI tomorrow!! Fingers Crossed!!
> 
> How long is it btwn your trigger and your IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 24 Hours. I saw from your previous post you were doing 2 IUIs this cycle. Have you done them both yet? When you had your follicle check what were the sizes for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was 24 hours as well and i was/am so nervous that is too early since they say you usually ovulate 36 hrs after your trigger. I was supposed to have my second one this morning but of course on all days by dh got called into work early:dohh:. are you doing 1 IUI or a double?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing one. I don't think 24 he's is too early. My doc said its better to do it at 24 hours to ensure you don't miss it encase the egg releases earlier. I'm super excited/ nervous too. Bummer your dh got called in. At least you got one Iui in :) how did you feel after it? I will keep my fingers crossed for you! How many follies did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> I am suchhhh a worrier lol. so i always think of a million things. i look up things on google wayyyy too much lol. i was just concerned bc i read washed sperm only last 12-24 hrs so if dh's sperm last 12 and i o'd 36 hrs after trigger we would have missed it. like i said im a crazy lady. this is my 2 iui. how many have you done? yeah im nervous and excited too!!! Yeah that is definitely a positive!! I was a tiny crampy afterward and today a little bit too. I had 5 good follies!! We can go through the tww together!! How long have you been ttc??Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. I'm such a worrier too :) Yay for 5 follicles for you!! That sounds super promising! This will be my 2nd IUI too. I was pretty crampy after the 1st one I had. My doc said she is going to do it a little different this time and it may be a little more painful so keep your fingers crossed for me. Yay for tww buddies! When will you be testing?
> Well my hubby and didn't take any precaution for a year but weren't really "trying". So we had all the testing done and everything is normal for both of us so you would think we wouldn't have any issues. I'm on my 5th round of clomid right now. Total we have been trying for 20 months or so :( I'm so hoping for my BFP soon! How long have you guys been trying?Click to expand...

I hope one of those 5 follies met a little guy. What was your doctor doing different? Is your IUI today?? Good luck!! Right now I'm set to test on the 1st. My dh has sperm issues. He has poor morphology. I have PCOS but my doctor said it isnt effect our fertility. I'm on my 5th round of clomid as well. Were on our 6 cycle of trying. We've been trying since Sept 2011. I hope you get your BFP soon too!!


----------



## manny82

ladies i am CD5 today..my last cycle was 40 days..i will be using O test this cycle.. my cycle were 28 to 30 days till october...when we started TTC my cycle got messed up sometimes it is 32 days and sometimes it is 35 days and now last was 40 days...i think i may have hormonal imbalance..

I just read somewhere on google that Chasteberry, also known as Vitex Agnus Cactus, is a powerful herb that can help u achieve pregnancy by balancing your hormones....Does any one know about this chasteberry..


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks karry1412. Fingers crossed!


----------



## christielee83

I hope one of those 5 follies met a little guy. What was your doctor doing different? Is your IUI today?? Good luck!! Right now I'm set to test on the 1st. My dh has sperm issues. He has poor morphology. I have PCOS but my doctor said it isnt effect our fertility. I'm on my 5th round of clomid as well. Were on our 6 cycle of trying. We've been trying since Sept 2011. I hope you get your BFP soon too!![/QUOTE]


My fingers are crossed for you! At least you have 5 different chances :) I just had my IUI done, all went well. Doc said my hubbys sample was perfect so that's exciting!! The IUI she did this time had a balloon on the end of the cathiter(sp?) and once it reached the uterus she blew up the balloon. She said its suppose to seal off the uterus from the cervix and when the sample is inserted it goes all the way up into the fallopian tubes. It makes sense but I don't totally understand it all. I'm having quite a bit of cramping, but I did for my last IUI too. So now I'm officially in the TWW! Lets get our BFP together this month :) Both of us are on cycle 5 of clomid and are on our 2nd IUI.....this is the month :)


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> I hope one of those 5 follies met a little guy. What was your doctor doing different? Is your IUI today?? Good luck!! Right now I'm set to test on the 1st. My dh has sperm issues. He has poor morphology. I have PCOS but my doctor said it isnt effect our fertility. I'm on my 5th round of clomid as well. Were on our 6 cycle of trying. We've been trying since Sept 2011. I hope you get your BFP soon too!!


My fingers are crossed for you! At least you have 5 different chances :) I just had my IUI done, all went well. Doc said my hubbys sample was perfect so that's exciting!! The IUI she did this time had a balloon on the end of the cathiter(sp?) and once it reached the uterus she blew up the balloon. She said its suppose to seal off the uterus from the cervix and when the sample is inserted it goes all the way up into the fallopian tubes. It makes sense but I don't totally understand it all. I'm having quite a bit of cramping, but I did for my last IUI too. So now I'm officially in the TWW! Lets get our BFP together this month :) Both of us are on cycle 5 of clomid and are on our 2nd IUI.....this is the month :)[/QUOTE]

woohoo!! Thats excellent news!! The balloon thing sounds like what they did to me when I had my hsg test done? Have you had that? I was in A LOT of pain as soon as they did it. So hopefully you're not. I bled a tiny bit too. Yeah for us being in the TWW together!! Yup, everything seems aligned so lets keep our fingers crossed in two weeks we can both celebrate!!!!


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> I hope one of those 5 follies met a little guy. What was your doctor doing different? Is your IUI today?? Good luck!! Right now I'm set to test on the 1st. My dh has sperm issues. He has poor morphology. I have PCOS but my doctor said it isnt effect our fertility. I'm on my 5th round of clomid as well. Were on our 6 cycle of trying. We've been trying since Sept 2011. I hope you get your BFP soon too!!
> 
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you! At least you have 5 different chances :) I just had my IUI done, all went well. Doc said my hubbys sample was perfect so that's exciting!! The IUI she did this time had a balloon on the end of the cathiter(sp?) and once it reached the uterus she blew up the balloon. She said its suppose to seal off the uterus from the cervix and when the sample is inserted it goes all the way up into the fallopian tubes. It makes sense but I don't totally understand it all. I'm having quite a bit of cramping, but I did for my last IUI too. So now I'm officially in the TWW! Lets get our BFP together this month :) Both of us are on cycle 5 of clomid and are on our 2nd IUI.....this is the month :)Click to expand...

woohoo!! Thats excellent news!! The balloon thing sounds like what they did to me when I had my hsg test done? Have you had that? I was in A LOT of pain as soon as they did it. So hopefully you're not. I bled a tiny bit too. Yeah for us being in the TWW together!! Yup, everything seems aligned so lets keep our fingers crossed in two weeks we can both celebrate!!!![/QUOTE]

Yes, I had the HSG done too, it didn't really effect me the way the IUI has. It wasn't really painful, defintatly more pain for me with the IUI. I guess it effects everyone differently :) Since being on clomid have your cycles changed at all?


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> I hope one of those 5 follies met a little guy. What was your doctor doing different? Is your IUI today?? Good luck!! Right now I'm set to test on the 1st. My dh has sperm issues. He has poor morphology. I have PCOS but my doctor said it isnt effect our fertility. I'm on my 5th round of clomid as well. Were on our 6 cycle of trying. We've been trying since Sept 2011. I hope you get your BFP soon too!!
> 
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you! At least you have 5 different chances :) I just had my IUI done, all went well. Doc said my hubbys sample was perfect so that's exciting!! The IUI she did this time had a balloon on the end of the cathiter(sp?) and once it reached the uterus she blew up the balloon. She said its suppose to seal off the uterus from the cervix and when the sample is inserted it goes all the way up into the fallopian tubes. It makes sense but I don't totally understand it all. I'm having quite a bit of cramping, but I did for my last IUI too. So now I'm officially in the TWW! Lets get our BFP together this month :) Both of us are on cycle 5 of clomid and are on our 2nd IUI.....this is the month :)Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo!! Thats excellent news!! The balloon thing sounds like what they did to me when I had my hsg test done? Have you had that? I was in A LOT of pain as soon as they did it. So hopefully you're not. I bled a tiny bit too. Yeah for us being in the TWW together!! Yup, everything seems aligned so lets keep our fingers crossed in two weeks we can both celebrate!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, I had the HSG done too, it didn't really effect me the way the IUI has. It wasn't really painful, defintatly more pain for me with the IUI. I guess it effects everyone differently :) Since being on clomid have your cycles changed at all?[/QUOTE]

Yeah my cycles have been a lot shorter. They were like 5 days now there like 2. My normal cycle is like 28-30 days. My first month on clomid i was 33 days, since then though its been 27, 29,26...i dont know if i should be worried that is not one particular day but i would assume its just the clomid. how about you?


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> I hope one of those 5 follies met a little guy. What was your doctor doing different? Is your IUI today?? Good luck!! Right now I'm set to test on the 1st. My dh has sperm issues. He has poor morphology. I have PCOS but my doctor said it isnt effect our fertility. I'm on my 5th round of clomid as well. Were on our 6 cycle of trying. We've been trying since Sept 2011. I hope you get your BFP soon too!!
> 
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you! At least you have 5 different chances :) I just had my IUI done, all went well. Doc said my hubbys sample was perfect so that's exciting!! The IUI she did this time had a balloon on the end of the cathiter(sp?) and once it reached the uterus she blew up the balloon. She said its suppose to seal off the uterus from the cervix and when the sample is inserted it goes all the way up into the fallopian tubes. It makes sense but I don't totally understand it all. I'm having quite a bit of cramping, but I did for my last IUI too. So now I'm officially in the TWW! Lets get our BFP together this month :) Both of us are on cycle 5 of clomid and are on our 2nd IUI.....this is the month :)Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo!! Thats excellent news!! The balloon thing sounds like what they did to me when I had my hsg test done? Have you had that? I was in A LOT of pain as soon as they did it. So hopefully you're not. I bled a tiny bit too. Yeah for us being in the TWW together!! Yup, everything seems aligned so lets keep our fingers crossed in two weeks we can both celebrate!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had the HSG done too, it didn't really effect me the way the IUI has. It wasn't really painful, defintatly more pain for me with the IUI. I guess it effects everyone differently :) Since being on clomid have your cycles changed at all?Click to expand...

Yeah my cycles have been a lot shorter. They were like 5 days now there like 2. My normal cycle is like 28-30 days. My first month on clomid i was 33 days, since then though its been 27, 29,26...i dont know if i should be worried that is not one particular day but i would assume its just the clomid. how about you?[/QUOTE]

Mine have been shorter too. A normal cycle for me is usually 28-30 days. Since being on clomid its been 26, 23, 23, 26. Usually it will last for like 6 days but on clomid its been like maybe 2 days. So it made me question if they were even long enough to get pregnant! Good to know it's not just messing with me :)


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> I hope one of those 5 follies met a little guy. What was your doctor doing different? Is your IUI today?? Good luck!! Right now I'm set to test on the 1st. My dh has sperm issues. He has poor morphology. I have PCOS but my doctor said it isnt effect our fertility. I'm on my 5th round of clomid as well. Were on our 6 cycle of trying. We've been trying since Sept 2011. I hope you get your BFP soon too!!
> 
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you! At least you have 5 different chances :) I just had my IUI done, all went well. Doc said my hubbys sample was perfect so that's exciting!! The IUI she did this time had a balloon on the end of the cathiter(sp?) and once it reached the uterus she blew up the balloon. She said its suppose to seal off the uterus from the cervix and when the sample is inserted it goes all the way up into the fallopian tubes. It makes sense but I don't totally understand it all. I'm having quite a bit of cramping, but I did for my last IUI too. So now I'm officially in the TWW! Lets get our BFP together this month :) Both of us are on cycle 5 of clomid and are on our 2nd IUI.....this is the month :)Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo!! Thats excellent news!! The balloon thing sounds like what they did to me when I had my hsg test done? Have you had that? I was in A LOT of pain as soon as they did it. So hopefully you're not. I bled a tiny bit too. Yeah for us being in the TWW together!! Yup, everything seems aligned so lets keep our fingers crossed in two weeks we can both celebrate!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had the HSG done too, it didn't really effect me the way the IUI has. It wasn't really painful, defintatly more pain for me with the IUI. I guess it effects everyone differently :) Since being on clomid have your cycles changed at all?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my cycles have been a lot shorter. They were like 5 days now there like 2. My normal cycle is like 28-30 days. My first month on clomid i was 33 days, since then though its been 27, 29,26...i dont know if i should be worried that is not one particular day but i would assume its just the clomid. how about you?Click to expand...

Mine have been shorter too. A normal cycle for me is usually 28-30 days. Since being on clomid its been 26, 23, 23, 26. Usually it will last for like 6 days but on clomid its been like maybe 2 days. So it made me question if they were even long enough to get pregnant! Good to know it's not just messing with me :)[/QUOTE]

I was a little worried myself but my last one was 26 days and that has been the shortest thus far. so im thinking thats still ok. trust me i dont mind the 2 day periods i was just worried it meant something bad. I told my dr and he didnt seem concerned. He said it was normal


----------



## Annie77

Well - I did say DH and I were ntnp for the next few months but I would be grateful if MrsMMM24 could pop me down for testing on 9th March 'just in case'

I am hellishly busy at work as two of the nearby hospitals has 15 vacancies in the therapy teams and we(community staff) are being asked to do some in-reach work. It sucks that my community patients will have to take a back seat but NHS spending on blocked beds is huge so the priority is getting them out of hospital and back home (where I then have to give them less priority!) I think it's safe to say I will get very little chance to get on here between work, organising all the school uniforms for the school in March and hopefully getting my first foster placement soon....


----------



## echo

manny82 said:


> ladies i am CD5 today..my last cycle was 40 days..i will be using O test this cycle.. my cycle were 28 to 30 days till october...when we started TTC my cycle got messed up sometimes it is 32 days and sometimes it is 35 days and now last was 40 days...i think i may have hormonal imbalance..
> 
> I just read somewhere on google that Chasteberry, also known as Vitex Agnus Cactus, is a powerful herb that can help u achieve pregnancy by balancing your hormones....Does any one know about this chasteberry..

Yes, I've heard it works, but you have to take it regularly and sometimes it takes up to three months to affect you. Kind of like St. Johns wort, in that sense. I took it for a while, no side affects. I am going to start again, maybe starting next cycle. 
Do you know what I found really brought my cycle back to normal? Changing jobs. I was miserable. The stress was killing me. I don't _love_ my current job, but it doesn't make me as crazy. And relaxing a bit on the ttc front. I was borderline obsessed and it wasn't doing me any good. Took a break. A breather. Now dh I are trying, but more like ntnp in a way? Make sense?


----------



## manny82

echo said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i am CD5 today..my last cycle was 40 days..i will be using O test this cycle.. my cycle were 28 to 30 days till october...when we started TTC my cycle got messed up sometimes it is 32 days and sometimes it is 35 days and now last was 40 days...i think i may have hormonal imbalance..
> 
> I just read somewhere on google that Chasteberry, also known as Vitex Agnus Cactus, is a powerful herb that can help u achieve pregnancy by balancing your hormones....Does any one know about this chasteberry..
> 
> Yes, I've heard it works, but you have to take it regularly and sometimes it takes up to three months to affect you. Kind of like St. Johns wort, in that sense. I took it for a while, no side affects. I am going to start again, maybe starting next cycle.
> Do you know what I found really brought my cycle back to normal? Changing jobs. I was miserable. The stress was killing me. I don't _love_ my current job, but it doesn't make me as crazy. And relaxing a bit on the ttc front. I was borderline obsessed and it wasn't doing me any good. Took a break. A breather. Now dh I are trying, but more like ntnp in a way? Make sense?Click to expand...

Thanks echo...atleast i will get my periods on track.....and than i will get to know when i Ov..


----------



## christielee83

haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)

Omg yes!! My pants felt like the were going to bust today!


----------



## Crystal5483

DBZ34 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question. Do you ladies think I should do OPKs in March and possibly temping even though we can't try until April?
> 
> I would. I think it's good to have an idea of how things work, so in April, you'll be ready and you won't have as many questions. You'll know around when you ov, what's a positive on an OPK for you, if you temp, you'll know how long your luteal phase is and when to expect AF (which also means you'll know when she's late). I think it's good to be prepared. :) And it'll make getting that BFP just a little bit easier for you...Click to expand...




skweek35 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question. Do you ladies think I should do OPKs in March and possibly temping even though we can't try until April?
> 
> I think it couldnt hurt! Also knowing when you OV can only help to plan out the month.
> I found temping helped me understand my body better. I only used both BBT and OPK's to know when I was meant to start BDing. BBT alone only tells you abotu 3 days after OV occurs and that is a bit late in my books. SO OPK tells me when to start BDing and BBT confirms OV.
> 
> GLClick to expand...


I've never temped before so this would be SO new to me! OPKs are my best friend lol


----------



## haj624

hey ladies, im 2dpiui....tonight i keep having like a poking feeling in my abdomen. anyone ever experience this?


----------



## 28329

Cd 14 and day 2 of positive opks. I'm almost in my tww!


----------



## butterworth

can you change my testing date my cycle has changed again so I'll be testing on my birthday march 16 af is due the 17 so i'll be testing 1 day early. thanks


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. AF due March 9th, won't be testing until then. Well, I say that now, of course, but will probably cave, as I always due. Good luck to all!


----------



## DBZ34

I love temping...but then, I like knowing what's going on. It helps me feel more in control...

AFM: Another temp dip and some EWCM. I think ov is going to happen today...but I'm never sure. Which is why OPKs will be happening next cycle if this one doesn't work out. DH has been put on BD notice this week and he hasn't complained once...but he wouldn't. lol. Hopefully we'll catch the egg. Fx!


----------



## ickle pand

Just marking my place again until I can give you a testing date :)


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)
> 
> Omg yes!! My pants felt like the were going to bust today!Click to expand...

Me too!! I'm super crampy too and there is tons of pressure. Almost gas like, but its not gas....sorry, Tmi lol

My body has been achy too, I don't know if its related or if I may be coming down with something :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you put me down for the 17th ..

im sure i will be joining you soon! like to be ahead of
myself to join the next thread


----------



## sharnw

Hello again MrsMM :flower:

Can i please be put down for the 15th please? Thank you :)


----------



## hercfreak

RAFwife said:


> A bit sad to be here :( Just got AF after feeling really positive about last cycle, finding ttc really difficult to be very honest!
> I'm not 100% sure I'm in with a shot for March, I'm due to ovulate on a Wednesday and DH can only come home on some weekends just now during his phase two air force training. Just incase, can you please put me down for March 14th?
> Thanks again for running these threads MrsMM24, eagerly stalking your journal and chart, FXd for you :)

RAFwife, I know exactly what it's like. Both me & my husband are in the RAF at 2 different units so only see each other at weekends. When did your hubby graduate from phase 1 training? I'm an instructor at Halton.


AFM. I'm moving over from Feb. :witch: flew in this morning 2 more cycles to go until we're seen by fertility specialist. Can you put me down for 17th, here's hoping for a nice mother's day pressie for both mine & hubby's mum's. Starting to get really fed up with ttc.


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)
> 
> Omg yes!! My pants felt like the were going to bust today!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I'm super crampy too and there is tons of pressure. Almost gas like, but its not gas....sorry, Tmi lol
> 
> My body has been achy too, I don't know if its related or if I may be coming down with something :(Click to expand...

ok were like twins right now lol. i keep getting cramp like feelings on and off and ive had diherrea (sp) alot sorry tmi. :dohh:

i work for a media company but on the weekends i waitress/bartend for some extra money. i was sooooo achey last night. i felt like an old woman. my feet, legs, and back were KILLING me. my feet actually still hurt. i would love to think this all means something but at 4 dpiui i would think its too early :nope:

fingers crossed that im wrong!!


----------



## DBZ34

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)
> 
> Omg yes!! My pants felt like the were going to bust today!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I'm super crampy too and there is tons of pressure. Almost gas like, but its not gas....sorry, Tmi lol
> 
> My body has been achy too, I don't know if its related or if I may be coming down with something :(Click to expand...



Oooh...I'm not the only one feeling this way after ovulation? Because I am really bloated at the moment. DH asked me why I was so bloated and I don't have an answer. Lots of pressure too. And my back has been killing today. Hmm... I wonder why. I'm hoping this is a good sign for all of us. :)


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)
> 
> Omg yes!! My pants felt like the were going to bust today!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I'm super crampy too and there is tons of pressure. Almost gas like, but its not gas....sorry, Tmi lol
> 
> My body has been achy too, I don't know if its related or if I may be coming down with something :(Click to expand...
> 
> ok were like twins right now lol. i keep getting cramp like feelings on and off and ive had diherrea (sp) alot sorry tmi. :dohh:
> 
> i work for a media company but on the weekends i waitress/bartend for some extra money. i was sooooo achey last night. i felt like an old woman. my feet, legs, and back were KILLING me. my feet actually still hurt. i would love to think this all means something but at 4 dpiui i would think its too early :nope:
> 
> fingers crossed that im wrong!!Click to expand...


Good I'm glad I'm not alone!! Yea I think 4dpiui would be a little too soon, but who knows, anything is possible :) we will know soon enough! I went to a bachelorette party last night and choked down 2 drinks but it was NOT sounding good or settling well. So I'm hoping this us a good sign too!


----------



## christielee83

DBZ34 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)
> 
> Omg yes!! My pants felt like the were going to bust today!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I'm super crampy too and there is tons of pressure. Almost gas like, but its not gas....sorry, Tmi lol
> 
> My body has been achy too, I don't know if its related or if I may be coming down with something :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh...I'm not the only one feeling this way after ovulation? Because I am really bloated at the moment. DH asked me why I was so bloated and I don't have an answer. Lots of pressure too. And my back has been killing today. Hmm... I wonder why. I'm hoping this is a good sign for all of us. :)Click to expand...

I'm hoping this is a good sign. How many DPO are you?


----------



## DBZ34

I should be just 1DPO today. I'm going to have to wait another couple of days to confirm it, but the temp jump this morning was a pretty good sign that I ov'd. :)


----------



## laney_bump

Hi can you put me down for the 2nd please?? :) lots of baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Ellis0498

Agh having a very negative day today. After 7 months trying and 1 ectopic I'm losing faith. Cycle day 18 and still no sign of ovulation. Gonna give myself a stern talking to and stop feeling sorry for myself. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday sending lots of baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## DBZ34

Ellis0498 said:


> Agh having a very negative day today. After 7 months trying and 1 ectopic I'm losing faith. Cycle day 18 and still no sign of ovulation. Gonna give myself a stern talking to and stop feeling sorry for myself. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday sending lots of baby dust to all xxxx

:hugs: Don't give up! I know it's been a long road, but hopefully your journey will end with a BFP soon. It's always frustrating when ovulation takes its sweet time and you expect one day and it turns up five days later. But, ov _will _happen. Try not to stress out about it because sometimes stress delays ovulation... I hope it comes for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Ellis0498

DBZ34 said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> Agh having a very negative day today. After 7 months trying and 1 ectopic I'm losing faith. Cycle day 18 and still no sign of ovulation. Gonna give myself a stern talking to and stop feeling sorry for myself. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday sending lots of baby dust to all xxxx
> 
> :hugs: Don't give up! I know it's been a long road, but hopefully your journey will end with a BFP soon. It's always frustrating when ovulation takes its sweet time and you expect one day and it turns up five days later. But, ov _will _happen. Try not to stress out about it because sometimes stress delays ovulation... I hope it comes for you soon. :hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words. Really helps to have such wonderful ladies to give you a boost when a tough day hits. XClick to expand...


----------



## taurusmom05

sharnw said:


> Hello again MrsMM :flower:
> 
> Can i please be put down for the 15th please? Thank you :)

Sharn!! I'm sad to see you here! I think March is gonna hold something really great for us!! FX for us both!

How's everyone doing this weekend? Anything new going on?

Afm, still awaiting my positive opk! I started at 8dpo bc i was eager. Lol so far they have all looked the exact same... Just waiting for that test line to start getting darker!! Still BD'ing at least every other day. Pls oh pls let this be the month!!!


----------



## sharnw

Yes March is going to give us great hope! :D


----------



## luna_19

Hello if all goes according to plan will be testing around march 8, feeling really good about this cycle, my s.o. does shift work but has been home every other night for the last few weeks :)


----------



## tugAwug

So I was talking to my friend today and venting about my struggles to have another baby. She asked if I was on birth control. I informed that I was on b/c for 2 yrs. Could this be the reason? I've been off of b/c since August and still no BFP.......Hopefully we get it right this month.


----------



## MommyH

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/de5441af.jpg

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/dc898cca.jpg

POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyH

Those opks by the way lol still testing march 1st :)


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)
> 
> Omg yes!! My pants felt like the were going to bust today!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I'm super crampy too and there is tons of pressure. Almost gas like, but its not gas....sorry, Tmi lol
> 
> My body has been achy too, I don't know if its related or if I may be coming down with something :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh...I'm not the only one feeling this way after ovulation? Because I am really bloated at the moment. DH asked me why I was so bloated and I don't have an answer. Lots of pressure too. And my back has been killing today. Hmm... I wonder why. I'm hoping this is a good sign for all of us. :)Click to expand...

ive been bloated before after o. but i think its too early to tell anything


christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> haj624- Are you feeling bloated at all?? I'm like SUPER bloated.....just wondering if you were feeling the same :)
> 
> Omg yes!! My pants felt like the were going to bust today!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I'm super crampy too and there is tons of pressure. Almost gas like, but its not gas....sorry, Tmi lol
> 
> My body has been achy too, I don't know if its related or if I may be coming down with something :(Click to expand...
> 
> ok were like twins right now lol. i keep getting cramp like feelings on and off and ive had diherrea (sp) alot sorry tmi. :dohh:
> 
> i work for a media company but on the weekends i waitress/bartend for some extra money. i was sooooo achey last night. i felt like an old woman. my feet, legs, and back were KILLING me. my feet actually still hurt. i would love to think this all means something but at 4 dpiui i would think its too early :nope:
> 
> fingers crossed that im wrong!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good I'm glad I'm not alone!! Yea I think 4dpiui would be a little too soon, but who knows, anything is possible :) we will know soon enough! I went to a bachelorette party last night and choked down 2 drinks but it was NOT sounding good or settling well. So I'm hoping this us a good sign too!Click to expand...

i know i dont want to get my hopes up though :( i had a killer headache like all day today and i was on the phone with dh before and i was telling him i was tired and started crying bc i was tired. wtf?? im such a weirdo. i dont think any of this is symptoms yet though, bc i wouldnt have even implanted yet:shrug:


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> ive been bloated before after o. but i think its too early to tell anything

Definitely too early...just different. I think I was hoping that my body was just getting over a really strong ov or something. But apparently, I didn't even ov yet, so there goes that. Temps rose way up yesterday but are back down to pre-ov temps today...geared up and didn't go through with it it seems. I was so happy to be back in the TWW....sigh. I guess I'll just have to sit tight and see what happens...


----------



## Nixilix

Hoping for lots of Bfp in this thread!

My AF finished yesterday so should o at the weekend... Dd and DH bday so Will have to fit bd in!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: I'm moving over from the February thread as AF caught me over night :(

MrsMM24 can you please put me down for testing on 31st March? :flower:

GL to everyone :dust:


----------



## boxxey

Hi there im new to this tww i cant test march 3rd


----------



## missbabes

Can you put me down for the 21st March please.

I'm hoping that I'll have a double celebration just in time for my birthday on the 26th :)


----------



## hercfreak

TMI ALERT!!

Well I woke up this morning in complete agony and found that I'm clotting, so took my self to the medical centre and was told it looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. I thought my symptoms had been really strong last cycle and this now proves it.
I seem to be able to fall pregnant but none of my babies have survived past 4/5 weeks. Hopefully they'll be able to find out what's going on when I go to the fertility specialist in Apr. 
Still going to keep my original test date of 17th Mar for this cycle, don't think anything'll change that.


----------



## Jai Me

Hey There Ladies, 
Let the TWW begin........I got a + OPK on Friday, and I am pretty positive I Oed on Saturday. So I am happy, excited, stressed, hopeful, anxious, everything all at one time. I am hoping March brings US all our much awaited BFP's!!!
Good Luck to all you ladies & Baby Dust!!! 
Today is 2 dpo if anyone wants to buddy up?????

Jaime


----------



## paulapuddle

:hi: boxxy and all the other ladies im also new to the tww wait, i have pcos and this is my 1st cyle in nearly 3 yrs that i've had a pos ov and will be testing on the 3rd mar:)


----------



## boxxey

Ill buddy with yas


----------



## Crystal5483

MommyH said:


> Those opks by the way lol still testing march 1st :)

Congrats on the positive OPK! I'm right behind you by a few days or so I think. Pretty sure I am gonna get a BFP soon on the OPK. I STILL can't try yet but I need to keep myself busy


----------



## minni2906

Just popping in. :flower:

If Prometrium does it's job I should be on CD1 around Feb 25th. I'm so excited!:happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Excellent Minni! Best of luck!!


----------



## Jai Me

boxxey said:


> Hi there im new to this tww i cant test march 3rd

Great! Hello :flower:! How long have you been TTC boxxey?


----------



## Torres

Can you put me down for testing on March 20th? Please and thank you.
Cheers to the month of March being our month ladies!!!! 

Baby Dust to all!!!!


----------



## DBZ34

hercfreak said:


> TMI ALERT!!
> 
> Well I woke up this morning in complete agony and found that I'm clotting, so took my self to the medical centre and was told it looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. I thought my symptoms had been really strong last cycle and this now proves it.
> I seem to be able to fall pregnant but none of my babies have survived past 4/5 weeks. Hopefully they'll be able to find out what's going on when I go to the fertility specialist in Apr.
> Still going to keep my original test date of 17th Mar for this cycle, don't think anything'll change that.

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this herckreak! :hugs: I know how hard it can be, but I'm glad you're going to keep trying this next cycle. :hugs: I hope that you'll get some answers in April, but I also hope you get a BFP and a forever bean before that..


----------



## LalaR

hercfreak said:


> TMI ALERT!!
> 
> Well I woke up this morning in complete agony and found that I'm clotting, so took my self to the medical centre and was told it looks like I'm having another chemical pregnancy. I thought my symptoms had been really strong last cycle and this now proves it.
> I seem to be able to fall pregnant but none of my babies have survived past 4/5 weeks. Hopefully they'll be able to find out what's going on when I go to the fertility specialist in Apr.
> Still going to keep my original test date of 17th Mar for this cycle, don't think anything'll change that.

:hugs:
So sorry. I'm just the same - 2 very early MCs. Let me know if you need to talk.
:hugs:


----------



## boxxey

Jai Me said:


> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> Hi there im new to this tww i cant test march 3rd
> 
> Great! Hello :flower:! How long have you been TTC boxxey?Click to expand...

This is my 3rd month


----------



## Charisse28

Here I am on to the March testing thread!!

I got my first positive opk yesterday and then another today! So I will be testing around March 6th! FX'ed for lots of BFPs for March!!!


----------



## munchkinlove

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: *LIST:* :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ber-testers-find-bump-buddy-join-us-here.html December Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-5-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14134560 January Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-2-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14344039 February Thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...us-here-find-ttc-bump-buddy.html#post15586390 April Thread
> 
> 
> _*(1)Testers TBD*_
> *MRSMM24*
> 
> 
> *3/1*:test:ers (5)
> :cake: Happy Birthday 28329!!:cake:
> :cake:munchkinlove:cake:
> GINNY83
> HAJ624
> ILIKECAKE
> MOMMYH
> WISHFULMOM2B
> 
> 
> *3/2*:test:ers (3)
> ABBY75
> HEAVENLY
> ORCHID667
> 
> 
> *3/3*:test:ers (4)
> ~CHIPPER~
> CHRISTIELEE83
> LALAR
> RIVER54
> 
> 
> *3/4*:test:ers (2)
> :cake: Happy Birthday FAITHBABIES' DD!!:cake:
> DBZ34
> JAI ME
> 
> 
> *3/5*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/6*:test:ers (5)
> 28329
> FINGERSxxD
> KROS330
> SKWEEK35
> SUPERWOMANTTC
> 
> 
> *3/7*:test:ers (1)
> :cake: Happy Birthday ILIKECAKE's DS!!:cake:
> BBEAR690
> 
> 
> *3/8*:test:ers (0)
> 
> 
> *3/9*:test:ers (3)
> :cake: Happy Birthday FAITHBABIES!!:cake:
> BLUESKIES
> FAITHBABIES
> NIXILIX
> 
> 
> *3/10*:test:ers (4)
> EBANNAWUOYOHU
> ELLIS0498
> KAITY_WENDY
> TAURUSMOM05
> 
> 
> *3/11*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/12*:test:ers (1)
> :wedding: Happy Anniversary FAITHBABIES!!:wedding:
> KARRY1412
> 
> 
> *3/13*]:test:ers (1)
> :cake: Happy Birthday BITTERWORTH's DF!!:cake:
> BUTTERWORTH
> 
> 
> *3/14*:test:ers (1)
> RAFWIFE
> 
> 
> *3/15*:test:ers (1)
> LIZLOVELUST
> 
> 
> *3/16*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/17*:test:ers ()
> :cake: Happy Birthday *MRSMM24,* ORCHID667, AND HAJ624!!:cake:
> GIRLINYORK
> MANNY82
> 
> 
> *3/18*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/19*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/20*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/21*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/22*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/23*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/24*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/25*:test:ers (0)
> 
> *3/26 - 3/29
> 
> 3/30ers (1)
> REBECCALO
> 
> 
> 3/31ers (0)
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am starting this thread now, we are up and moving in this 2012 TTC month! This is the last month to see a 2012 birth! This is also considered a very lucky month by many as there is a "luck'o the Irish" factor! It also happens to be MY birthday Month - MRSMM24, ON St. Patrick's Day! I think that is enough to bolster MANY s!!!
> 
> We are going to start this cycle with some REAL PMA as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #6 after a recent loss, total of 28 cyles!!! I cannot stop until #2 is safely baking in my oven! Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time of the MC. Our daughter is 9yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! (those that don't know, can read in my journal on my siggy) I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... Join!
> 
> Ladies....I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I can testify to this, as there were a group of ladies that I met on my Dec thread, that gathered to help us TTC sooner rather than later, and these ladies will forever be with us! Thank you:143MOM, CHARLIE_LAEL, CHARMEDLASSIE, EAandBA_TTC, FAITHBABIES, HOLDEN_BABEZ, ICKLE PAND, JEOESTREICH, KAMIAM, LEINZLOVE, MRS_DUTCH15, MRSKG, PINKORBLUE11, READY4OURBABY, SKEET9924, SUNNIE1984, and WABBLIT  I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> At 8DPO, try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> Good Luck to us all,FXD and of course, PLENTY of *

*

added myself to march 1st also my bday!!!!!!!*


----------



## boorad

Can you add me to the 3/4 testers? :)

My birthday is on the 25th, hoping for an early birthday present!


----------



## lizlovelust

My OPKs are still all over, they dark some days then medium some days, they have been dark/medium since CD1, not sure whats going on still. These are the same batch i used the last two cycles and those cycles were normal.
. so confused


----------



## mindyb85

Can I join? Pretty sure i just O'd yesterday. So I am going to try to make it til the first to start testing but ill probably crack before then. Lol


----------



## Bay

Hello, just reintroducing myself. Dh and i are ready to try again after our loss. I expect my cycle to be unpredictable this month, so i won't be committing to a test date :)


----------



## Kare2012

Hi, I'd like to join this thread...I'll be testing March 4th - cycle #3 of trying - Thank you for adding me. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome mindy and kare! Welcome BACK bay! Good to see you back here. Hope this month brings us all tons of luck and a BFP of course!!! Sending you all baby dust!

Still awaiting my positive opk!! FX it gets here soon as I'm getting very anxious! Lol it feels like its going to be a good month for me, can't explain it. If its not thru a BFP something good is gonna happen!! Praying for a super lucky march thread! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ellis0498

Bay said:


> Hello, just reintroducing myself. Dh and i are ready to try again after our loss. I expect my cycle to be unpredictable this month, so i won't be committing to a test date :)

Wishing you lots of luck bay! X


----------



## al335003

lizlovelust said:


> My OPKs are still all over, they dark some days then medium some days, they have been dark/medium since CD1, not sure whats going on still. These are the same batch i used the last two cycles and those cycles were normal.
> . so confused

Hi Liz! From what I have read, you want to wait until the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. If you get a wierd test line that is half dark and half light you want to wait until the test line is at least half the width of the control line (darker than control line) for a positive. I hope this helps!


----------



## lizlovelust

al335003 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My OPKs are still all over, they dark some days then medium some days, they have been dark/medium since CD1, not sure whats going on still. These are the same batch i used the last two cycles and those cycles were normal.
> . so confused
> 
> Hi Liz! From what I have read, you want to wait until the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. If you get a wierd test line that is half dark and half light you want to wait until the test line is at least half the width of the control line (darker than control line) for a positive. I hope this helps!Click to expand...

Oh i know this ive been using OPKs for 5 cycles, its just my OPKs are way diff this cycle. Normally they are light almost not there then gradually get darker as O arrives, but this cycle the OPKs are dark and have been dark since CD1, and they are the same OPKs from last cycle so they arent bad cause last cycle they worked just fine.


----------



## boxxey

Anyonelse testing on march 3rd?


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so pretty much since last cycle ive had this horrible stabbing pain in my right breast on the right side of it, it comes and goes. Ive felt my breast for lumps and there is none, nothing, feels fine...so what do you ladies think it could be?:shrug:


----------



## Jai Me

boxxey said:


> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> Hi there im new to this tww i cant test march 3rd
> 
> Great! Hello :flower:! How long have you been TTC boxxey?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my 3rd monthClick to expand...

Good Luck! I hope the 3rd times the Charm!!!! :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

Jai Me said:


> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> Hi there im new to this tww i cant test march 3rd
> 
> Great! Hello :flower:! How long have you been TTC boxxey?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my 3rd monthClick to expand...
> 
> Good Luck! I hope the 3rd times the Charm!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me 2 this tww is for the birds lol


----------



## Ellis0498

Anyone ever have only 1 positive opk? Have been testing with clear blue digital twice a day and finally got a smiley face at 11.30 this morning. Took another at 2pm and it's back to negative. Not sure if I'm surging or not. I often think if we've managed to put a man on the moon surley there must be a way to def know if you're about to ovulate or not lol. Wishful thinking!


----------



## Ilikecake

Ellis0498 said:


> Anyone ever have only 1 positive opk? Have been testing with clear blue digital twice a day and finally got a smiley face at 11.30 this morning. Took another at 2pm and it's back to negative. Not sure if I'm surging or not. I often think if we've managed to put a man on the moon surley there must be a way to def know if you're about to ovulate or not lol. Wishful thinking!

ME!!! :wacko: I had one at 8am in the morning and then it went negative again that evening. I haven't had a positive since then. I had O pains the day after so i'm assuming I did ovulate


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so pretty much since last cycle ive had this horrible stabbing pain in my right breast on the right side of it, it comes and goes. Ive felt my breast for lumps and there is none, nothing, feels fine...so what do you ladies think it could be?:shrug:


I think it's hormones. And probably the same hormones that are making your OPKs dark this cycle. You're having a weird cycle, it seems, but hopefully it will sort itself out soon. Good luck to you Lizlovelust!



As for me: FF finally confirmed ov today. I had a huge dip at 2DPO, but it seems that it was just an estrogen dip. I usually get them around 4 DPO, but it's within the normal range. Totally threw me off though. So, here's hoping that we managed to catch the egg this month. Fx! C'mon March!


----------



## AMP26

Hello ladies! I'm moving over from the February thread...after seeing so many bfps there I'm really hoping that this month continues to be a lucky month for everyone! To reintroduce myself, my hubby and I have been FTC since November 2008. We have finally given in and admitted we need help so we are going through our ferility testing this month. I have my hsg scheduled for Monday so hopefully we'll have some answers and a plan of action soon! 

I'm not going to put much hope into this month for myself but im really looking forward to seeing ALL of you get your bfp's!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *ECHO, EMMYJEAN, BLU_BUTTERFLY, MUNCHKINLOVE, LILYV, TUGAWUG, TAURUSMOM05, AVERITABLE, ANNIE77, ALTAMOM, BECYBOO_x, SHARNW, HERCFREAK, LANEY_BUMP, LUNA_19, TTC_LOLLY, BOXXEY, MISSBABES, PAULAPUDDLE, TORRES, CHARISSE28, BOORAD, MINDYB85, BAY, AMP26, and KARE2012* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


*AL335003* glad that you got that appointment, hopefully the information you get will not call for you having to see a FS... GL FXD!:dust;


*HAJ624* you can wake up regularly, as long as it is 3 hours of sleep, you are good to temp, each time you wake, check the clock to see if it's been 3 hours. Then you can use the adjuster to fix it to the time you normally temp. And I have been doing IUI for the whole time, and DIY at home.... it is Best if the swimmers are there before OV and egg release. Each time I get VERY bloated after the OV and implantation.... GL FXD!:dust:


*ANNIE77* of course I will put your date down! YAY:dust:


*KARRY1412* I can always use more friends on BnB!!! I think you should be OVg right about now right Hun?:dust:


*CHRISTIELEE83* those follicles were great count and size, sounds super promising!:dust:


*ECHO* so very glad that you are back with us Hun! As for the exercise, low carb, exactly the same things I did this cycle, increased the water intake and took a prenatal and folic acid! GL FXD!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* I think starting before you're trying will help you prepare and learn your cycle. Fertility friend is a great tool as well, and you can post for our interpretation, click my siggy and join for free. I love temping, because you really can see your shift....:dust:


*28329* YAY! Come on OV, let's get this chase and TWW over with to a BFP!:dust:


*ELLIS0498* don't give up Hun, I just got a BFP at Cycle #34! You can do this! As for the 1 day peak, yes, with the digis you can only get 1 day as there really is only 2 days that there is OV action being that 12-36 hours after the surge the egg drops, I always got only 1 with the smiley :dust:


*MOMMYH* Perfect OPKs and definitely some good timing of the BDg!!:dust:


*HERCFREAK* :hugs:I am so sorry to hear that,I hope they can give you some information as to what is happening, maybe the lining needs to be thicken for better implantation. Sometimes they recommend baby aspirin for that when your medical condition is verified as ok to do so.:dust:


*MINNI2906* so happy to have you back!:dust:


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



:flower: I want to thank you all for your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, and :dust: that you have given over the last year. It has certainly helped me through, I am nervous as the lines are still rather light, but I am holding on.... Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much!:flower:


*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Read in my journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Abby75

MrsMM really happy for you :dust: FXd that you've got your sticky bean!


----------



## SookiesNique

Hello. I hope I'm doing this right. I'm a March 6th tester. I had a temp dip today which is CD10. I haven't O'ed yet. I'm going to start OPKs today, until I get a +. Awesome group!


----------



## heavenly

Congratulations Mrs MM...I have just read your journal, so happy for you! xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats mrsmm24!!!!


----------



## Jai Me

boxxey said:


> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> Hi there im new to this tww i cant test march 3rd
> 
> Great! Hello :flower:! How long have you been TTC boxxey?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my 3rd monthClick to expand...
> 
> Good Luck! I hope the 3rd times the Charm!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me 2 this tww is for the birds lolClick to expand...

I agree!!! It always seems these are the longest two weeks every Month


----------



## Jai Me

Congratulations MrsMM!!!!!! :happydance:

So Happy for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterworth

congrats MrsMM H&h 9 months


----------



## Shey

Count me in. I say the 25th of March


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats MrsMM!!!


----------



## missbabes

Just thought I'd pop on quickly to say congrats MrsMM :flower:


----------



## Torres

Congrats mrsmm!!!


----------



## whigfield

Mememe! I'll be testing March 1st :)


----------



## haj624

My Ovulation Chart 

Ladies is this too early for an implantation dip??


----------



## Ellis0498

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *ECHO, EMMYJEAN, BLU_BUTTERFLY, MUNCHKINLOVE, LILYV, TUGAWUG, TAURUSMOM05, AVERITABLE, ANNIE77, ALTAMOM, BECYBOO_x, SHARNW, HERCFREAK, LANEY_BUMP, LUNA_19, TTC_LOLLY, BOXXEY, MISSBABES, PAULAPUDDLE, TORRES, CHARISSE28, BOORAD, MINDYB85, BAY, AMP26, and KARE2012* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AL335003* glad that you got that appointment, hopefully the information you get will not call for you having to see a FS... GL FXD!:dust;
> 
> *HAJ624* you can wake up regularly, as long as it is 3 hours of sleep, you are good to temp, each time you wake, check the clock to see if it's been 3 hours. Then you can use the adjuster to fix it to the time you normally temp.
> And I have been doing IUI for the whole time, and DIY at home.... it is Best if the swimmers are there before OV and egg release. Each time I get VERY bloated after the OV and implantation.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* of course I will put your date down! YAY:dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* I can always use more friends on BnB!!! I think you should be OVg right about now right Hun?:dust:
> 
> 
> *CHRISTIELEE83* those follicles were great count and size, sounds super promising!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ECHO* so very glad that you are back with us Hun! As for the exercise, low carb, exactly the same things I did this cycle, increased the water intake
> and took a prenatal and folic acid! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* I think starting before you're trying will help you prepare and learn your cycle. Fertility friend is a great tool as well, and you can post for our interpretation, click my siggy and join for free. I love temping, because you really can see your shift....:dust:
> 
> 
> *28329* YAY! Come on OV, let's get this chase and TWW over with to a BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ELLIS0498* don't give up Hun, I just got a BFP at Cycle #34! You can do this! As for the 1 day peak, yes, with the digis you can only get 1 day as
> there really is only 2 days that there is OV action being that 12-36 hours after the surge the egg drops, I always got only 1 with the smiley :dust:
> 
> 
> *MOMMYH* Perfect OPKs and definitely some good timing of the BDg!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HERCFREAK* :hugs:I am so sorry to hear that,I hope they can give you
> some information as to what is happening, maybe the lining needs to be thicken for better implantation. Sometimes they recommend baby aspirin for that when your medical condition is verified as ok to do so.:dust:
> 
> 
> *MINNI2906* so happy to have you back!:dust:
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom
> spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> :flower: I want to thank you all for your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, and :dust: that you have given over the last year. It has certainly helped me through, I am nervous as the lines are still rather light, but I am holding on.... Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much!:flower:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Read in my journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Holy cow mrsmm24!!!!! I swear I just screamed! Unfortunately I'm by myself on a train lol!!! I am soooooooo happy for you. Had my fingers crossed for you every month. So so so happy. Wishing lots and lots of sticky dust!!! Really made up for you! 
P.s thank you for the boost and advice above, means alot xxx


----------



## Ellis0498

Ilikecake said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever have only 1 positive opk? Have been testing with clear blue digital twice a day and finally got a smiley face at 11.30 this morning. Took another at 2pm and it's back to negative. Not sure if I'm surging or not. I often think if we've managed to put a man on the moon surley there must be a way to def know if you're about to ovulate or not lol. Wishful thinking!
> 
> ME!!! :wacko: I had one at 8am in the morning and then it went negative again that evening. I haven't had a positive since then. I had O pains the day after so i'm assuming I did ovulateClick to expand...

Thanks! Glad it's not just me, I'd better go find poor DH and get cracking. He just shook his head at me last night and said 'man down' lol. Oh the joys of scheduled BD!


----------



## MommyH

Hey girls can someone look at my chart for me? Am I just having a slow rise or did I maybe not O, or do you think I might get a temp jump tomorrow? Thanks! Just trying to figure out when we can take a break from :sex: lol


----------



## sharnw

Congrats MrsMM!!!! So very happy for you!! :D


----------



## ickle pand

Haj -4DPO is too early for implantation. The dip is caused by a surge of oestrogen that we get around 4 or 5DPO which counteracts the raised temps caused by progesterone. HTH :)

MommyH - It could be a slow rise, but only time will tell. I'd say keep BDing every 2nd day for now until your chart is a bit clearer.


----------



## Crystal5483

ickle pand - a little off topic, but I am drooling over the cupcake in your avatar.... YUMMMM


----------



## haj624

ickle pand said:


> Haj -4DPO is too early for implantation. The dip is caused by a surge of oestrogen that we get around 4 or 5DPO which counteracts the raised temps caused by progesterone. HTH :)
> 
> MommyH - It could be a slow rise, but only time will tell. I'd say keep BDing every 2nd day for now until your chart is a bit clearer.

I actualy did a MASSIVE amount of research today and I've found it is possible to implant 4/5 dpo but your answer i feel is more likely.


----------



## ickle pand

Crystal - I wish I could take credit for it, but it's just one from google. It looks amazing though doesn't it? lol!


----------



## Crystal5483

enough that I almost want to lick the screen lol .... yup I'm headed to the gym in an hour and a half :o)


----------



## orchid667

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Read in my journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**


Hi MrsMM24 - I'm so happy for you! You both must be excited and thrilled. 

All the very best!

AFM - officially in TWW but I told you before I have more confidence in you than me (and see I was right you have beat me :happydance: ) I said I'd test on March 2 but it turns out I'll be traveling overseas so I'll test and report a bit late.


----------



## munchkinlove

CONGRATS MrsMM24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Haj -4DPO is too early for implantation. The dip is caused by a surge of oestrogen that we get around 4 or 5DPO which counteracts the raised temps caused by progesterone. HTH :)
> 
> MommyH - It could be a slow rise, but only time will tell. I'd say keep BDing every 2nd day for now until your chart is a bit clearer.
> 
> I actualy did a MASSIVE amount of research today and I've found it is possible to implant 4/5 dpo but your answer i feel is more likely.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it is implantation :) How are you feeling?? 

I am doing good. The crampiness has stopped and the bloating has gone down. Time is going soooo slllooowww :(


----------



## manny82

Congrats mrsmm!!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Hi ladies! I am wanting to join y'all.. I am due for AF on march 5 but that's our anniversary .. I am gonna be testing march 2 bc that's when we leave for Branson.. I'm hopin to suprise my hubs with a bfp test in his anniversary card. I am 2 dpo and this is my 1st round of clomid 50. Any one in the same boat?


----------



## heavenly

Brookegarrett said:


> Hi ladies! I am wanting to join y'all.. I am due for AF on march 5 but that's our anniversary .. I am gonna be testing march 2 bc that's when we leave for Branson.. I'm hopin to suprise my hubs with a bfp test in his anniversary card. I am 2 dpo and this is my 1st round of clomid 50. Any one in the same boat?

I am on 2nd round of Clomid, I have OVd on both cycles. I am 7DPO and will be testing when I am a day late which is 2 March.

:dust: to us both!!


----------



## hercfreak

Congrats MrsMM24


----------



## boxxey

Well my opk was pos on cd 17 i bd on cd 17 and 18 i fell asleep last night, i have been so sick.......i also prior to pos opk we bd every second day sometimes everyday i hope by not bding last night i dont catch my eggie


----------



## heavenly

boxxey said:


> Well my opk was pos on cd 17 i bd on cd 17 and 18 i fell asleep last night, i have been so sick.......i also prior to pos opk we bd every second day sometimes everyday i hope by not bding last night i dont catch my eggie

It's frustrating, isn't it. This is me:

CD8 - High - BD
CD9 - High
CD10 - High - BD
CD11 - High
CD12 - High - BD
CD13 - Peak - BD
CD14 - Peak - BD
CD15 - High -
CD16 - Low

I keep thinking we should have BD'd CD15 and CD16 but events transpired against us.


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi again ladies!! 
Well AF is due on the 21st or there abouts so stick me in for testing on 22nd please!? 
Good luck to everyone! 
Hopefully the luck of the irish will be with us all this month!!
Jen x
:thumbup:


----------



## paulapuddle

boxxey said:


> Anyonelse testing on march 3rd?


Hi boxxey I'm testing the 3rd of march! Good luck and fx'd :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So happy to see a few of you testing on March 2nd. I am as well! :dust: all around!


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Ladies,

Due to my wacky cycles I have decided to move over to the March thread,

If this is AF that I have now and according to FF it is even though its only been 19 days from start of last AF to start of this one, as I started bleeding day after what I thought was 'O' due to temp rise, temps havent gone down to normal yet, they are sitting just on or just above coverline.

If I 'O' this cycle I will be testing on or around 20th March if its bfp it will make a wonderful Bday present for the OH as his Bday is 25th 

:dust: to everyone and lots of it


----------



## laney_bump

Hi ladies.... I'm 5dpo and I've got some really weird goings on in my lower tummy. I've got pinching on the left side that comes and goes, ive got bad backache yesterday/today and my lower tummy just feels soo bloated & crampy. Fc this is a good sign. Trying so hard to hold off testing. My last few cycles I went mad with testing and it did not help me one bit with all the negativity. Anyone else got a symptoms? Xxx


----------



## moose31

Hi! can you add me to march 27 th . 
This will be cycle 11 TTC. I am going to try to temp and use opks to pinpoint ovulation.

Oh has anyone else every used the POAS fertility test, there was a free one in the last box of pregnancy tests I bought, directions say to POAS on CD3 and it measures FH and tells you "how good your eggs are".....or i wonder if it will just make me worry more...


----------



## MrsMM24

*March Madness is nearing!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Haj -4DPO is too early for implantation. The dip is caused by a surge of oestrogen that we get around 4 or 5DPO which counteracts the raised temps caused by progesterone. HTH :)
> 
> MommyH - It could be a slow rise, but only time will tell. I'd say keep BDing every 2nd day for now until your chart is a bit clearer.
> 
> I actualy did a MASSIVE amount of research today and I've found it is possible to implant 4/5 dpo but your answer i feel is more likely.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed it is implantation :) How are you feeling??
> 
> I am doing good. The crampiness has stopped and the bloating has gone down. Time is going soooo slllooowww :(Click to expand...

I'm alright, I was having like sharp stabbing pains in the right side of my abdomen last night. Other then that I'm not bloated anymore. I just have some shooting pains in my thighs every so often. Have you had any other symptoms?? I knowwww!!!! i just want it to be next week already!!!


----------



## laney_bump

thank you for that post MrsMM24. It really does help make sense. I'm having some dull cramps and pinching on my left side and I'm 5dpo. It's not near my ovary area but just slightly more to the centre :) really hoping this is my turn too :) xxx


----------



## MommyH

If I go MIA its because I killed my chart and thermometer and went into hiding GRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## laney_bump

Haj624- I've also had these and also the shooting pains in my thighs ... Fx this ia a good sign for us :) how many dpo are you? Xxx


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Haj -4DPO is too early for implantation. The dip is caused by a surge of oestrogen that we get around 4 or 5DPO which counteracts the raised temps caused by progesterone. HTH :)
> 
> MommyH - It could be a slow rise, but only time will tell. I'd say keep BDing every 2nd day for now until your chart is a bit clearer.
> 
> I actualy did a MASSIVE amount of research today and I've found it is possible to implant 4/5 dpo but your answer i feel is more likely.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed it is implantation :) How are you feeling??
> 
> I am doing good. The crampiness has stopped and the bloating has gone down. Time is going soooo slllooowww :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm alright, I was having like sharp stabbing pains in the right side of my abdomen last night. Other then that I'm not bloated anymore. I just have some shooting pains in my thighs every so often. Have you had any other symptoms?? I knowwww!!!! i just want it to be next week already!!!Click to expand...

I've been having the same type of pains too. No shooting pains in my thighs though. I'm not really bloated anymore either. I've been super irritable the past day or so, could just be the hormones or my impatience lol. I'm 4dpo, are you at 5 or 6?


----------



## Ellis0498

MommyH said:


> If I go MIA its because I killed my chart and thermometer and went into hiding GRRRRRRRRRR!

Lol I'm so feeling the same way today. They need to invent a punch bag shaped like thermometer.....I'd be giving it a good kicking right now. Chin up xxxx


----------



## haj624

laney_bump said:


> Haj624- I've also had these and also the shooting pains in my thighs ... Fx this ia a good sign for us :) how many dpo are you? Xxx

I havent had any today but they were like really bad...like i had to stop doing what i was doing for a second. I hops so too!! I'm 6dpo..7dpiui....how about you??



christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Haj -4DPO is too early for implantation. The dip is caused by a surge of oestrogen that we get around 4 or 5DPO which counteracts the raised temps caused by progesterone. HTH :)
> 
> MommyH - It could be a slow rise, but only time will tell. I'd say keep BDing every 2nd day for now until your chart is a bit clearer.
> 
> I actualy did a MASSIVE amount of research today and I've found it is possible to implant 4/5 dpo but your answer i feel is more likely.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed it is implantation :) How are you feeling??
> 
> I am doing good. The crampiness has stopped and the bloating has gone down. Time is going soooo slllooowww :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm alright, I was having like sharp stabbing pains in the right side of my abdomen last night. Other then that I'm not bloated anymore. I just have some shooting pains in my thighs every so often. Have you had any other symptoms?? I knowwww!!!! i just want it to be next week already!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been having the same type of pains too. No shooting pains in my thighs though. I'm not really bloated anymore either. I've been super irritable the past day or so, could just be the hormones or my impatience lol. I'm 4dpo, are you at 5 or 6?Click to expand...

I FLIPPED OUT on my dh last night for something so stupid. He's still mad at me today.:dohh: He said to me, if you are pregnant this is going to be a long 9 months. :grr: Which of course made me want to smack him. I'm sure its a mixture of hormones and impatience lol. I'm hoping its those pregnancy hormones though [-o&lt;. I'm 6dpo now, 7dpiui. Keep me updated on how you're feeling!!


----------



## laney_bump

I'm 5dpo today :) fc and keep us updated xxx


----------



## haj624

laney_bump said:


> I'm 5dpo today :) fc and keep us updated xxx

Absolutely same for you. I see you have a two year old...do you remember any of your symptoms (if you had any) or when you started feeling different last time?


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> laney_bump said:
> 
> 
> Haj624- I've also had these and also the shooting pains in my thighs ... Fx this ia a good sign for us :) how many dpo are you? Xxx
> 
> I havent had any today but they were like really bad...like i had to stop doing what i was doing for a second. I hops so too!! I'm 6dpo..7dpiui....how about you??
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Haj -4DPO is too early for implantation. The dip is caused by a surge of oestrogen that we get around 4 or 5DPO which counteracts the raised temps caused by progesterone. HTH :)
> 
> MommyH - It could be a slow rise, but only time will tell. I'd say keep BDing every 2nd day for now until your chart is a bit clearer.Click to expand...
> 
> I actualy did a MASSIVE amount of research today and I've found it is possible to implant 4/5 dpo but your answer i feel is more likely.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed it is implantation :) How are you feeling??
> 
> I am doing good. The crampiness has stopped and the bloating has gone down. Time is going soooo slllooowww :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm alright, I was having like sharp stabbing pains in the right side of my abdomen last night. Other then that I'm not bloated anymore. I just have some shooting pains in my thighs every so often. Have you had any other symptoms?? I knowwww!!!! i just want it to be next week already!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been having the same type of pains too. No shooting pains in my thighs though. I'm not really bloated anymore either. I've been super irritable the past day or so, could just be the hormones or my impatience lol. I'm 4dpo, are you at 5 or 6?Click to expand...
> 
> I FLIPPED OUT on my dh last night for something so stupid. He's still mad at me today.:dohh: He said to me, if you are pregnant this is going to be a long 9 months. :grr: Which of course made me want to smack him. I'm sure its a mixture of hormones and impatience lol. I'm hoping its those pregnancy hormones though [-o&lt;. I'm 6dpo now, 7dpiui. Keep me updated on how you're feeling!!Click to expand...

Haha. That was me this morning on my hubby!! I'm hoping its the pregnancy hormones too. So you had your iui the day before ovulation?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Ok ladies - May be TMI but, here goes..
I'm 7dpo and noticed very, very early this morning when I went to the bathroom, the slightest bit of brownish mark in my panties. I was still half sleep so I shrugged it off. Later when I got up, I realized that I wasn't making things up and it was there.

I took a shower and got ready for work. I went to the bathroom a few minutes ago at work and noticed it again. 

At 5 dpo I think I was having twingy type pains in my abdomen. At 6dpo, slight cramping and gassy last night. Now this, today at 7dpo.

This is very unusual for me and I try not to symptom spot. BUT, I'm wondering, do you think this could be implantation bleeding?


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laney_bump said:
> 
> 
> Haj624- I've also had these and also the shooting pains in my thighs ... Fx this ia a good sign for us :) how many dpo are you? Xxx
> 
> I havent had any today but they were like really bad...like i had to stop doing what i was doing for a second. I hops so too!! I'm 6dpo..7dpiui....how about you??
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Haj -4DPO is too early for implantation. The dip is caused by a surge of oestrogen that we get around 4 or 5DPO which counteracts the raised temps caused by progesterone. HTH :)
> 
> MommyH - It could be a slow rise, but only time will tell. I'd say keep BDing every 2nd day for now until your chart is a bit clearer.Click to expand...
> 
> I actualy did a MASSIVE amount of research today and I've found it is possible to implant 4/5 dpo but your answer i feel is more likely.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed it is implantation :) How are you feeling??
> 
> I am doing good. The crampiness has stopped and the bloating has gone down. Time is going soooo slllooowww :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm alright, I was having like sharp stabbing pains in the right side of my abdomen last night. Other then that I'm not bloated anymore. I just have some shooting pains in my thighs every so often. Have you had any other symptoms?? I knowwww!!!! i just want it to be next week already!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been having the same type of pains too. No shooting pains in my thighs though. I'm not really bloated anymore either. I've been super irritable the past day or so, could just be the hormones or my impatience lol. I'm 4dpo, are you at 5 or 6?Click to expand...
> 
> I FLIPPED OUT on my dh last night for something so stupid. He's still mad at me today.:dohh: He said to me, if you are pregnant this is going to be a long 9 months. :grr: Which of course made me want to smack him. I'm sure its a mixture of hormones and impatience lol. I'm hoping its those pregnancy hormones though [-o&lt;. I'm 6dpo now, 7dpiui. Keep me updated on how you're feeling!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. That was me this morning on my hubby!! I'm hoping its the pregnancy hormones too. So you had your iui the day before ovulation?Click to expand...

I had it Wed night and I shouldve/believe I ovulated early Thursday morning like 5/6 am. so it was like a 12 hr diffrence. and then we BD that night. So hopefully some of those :spermy: were waiting for the egg. How was yours timed?


----------



## laney_bump

My little girl was a total shock... Me and my partner we splitting up at the time and did a test after I was 2 weeks late and got my BFP! We got back together thou and have been ttc no 2 since august 2010. :) the whole time ttc never felt like this before with pressure/ cramping and back / hip pain and shooting pain in thigh. Have you had any other symptoms xxx


----------



## haj624

laney_bump said:


> My little girl was a total shock... Me and my partner we splitting up at the time and did a test after I was 2 weeks late and got my BFP! We got back together thou and have been ttc no 2 since august 2010. :) the whole time ttc never felt like this before with pressure/ cramping and back / hip pain and shooting pain in thigh. Have you had any other symptoms xxx

Honestly I have some sort of symptoms every month. its the worst:cry: i mean they are things I would never think twice about, but since i know they are pregnancy symptoms as well, it always is driving me crazy. Thats good news for you though that all of these symptoms are new to you.


----------



## christielee83

I had my trigger shot at 10am last Thursday, then my iui was Friday at 11am and we BD that night as well. Timing should be right, hope everything else is lined up right as well :) are you an early tester? When do u plan on taking your first test??

So just figured out I'm 5dpo, sounds better than 4 that kinda just made my day lol. So that means we are only a day apart!!


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> I had my trigger shot at 10am last Thursday, then my iui was Friday at 11am and we BD that night as well. Timing should be right, hope everything else is lined up right as well :) are you an early tester? When do u plan on taking your first test??
> 
> So just figured out I'm 5dpo, sounds better than 4 that kinda just made my day lol. So that means we are only a day apart!!

I always tell myself I'm going to wait but im seldom able to lol. I think i might test on tuesday the 28th but i wanted to hold off till the 1st.

Yayyy!! Thats great because we can go through the tww together and share our crazy symptoms lol. when is af due for you?


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *ECHSOOKIESNIQUE, SHEY, WHIGFIELD, BROOKEGARRETT, JEN_MOM24, TIGERLILLIE, AND MOOSE31* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs::flower: Thank you so much *Ladies* for all your well wishes, I hope this is a sticky forever baby for DW and I. :flower::hugs:


*ELLIS0498* Thank you so very much for all the circulation being cut out to your fingers, it really is a blessing right now. I can only imagine how you alone on a train screaming must have looked :haha: I am so happy to have boosted you... Please BELIEVE! It has been a struggle, and a journey, but it is HERE, and will be here for you SOON!:dust:


*MOMMYH* slow it looks, and is possible, however, judging off of the CM and OPKs I would say that FF is going to give you CHs on CD20/21 after the Thur/Fri temp, so keep Bdg until you get that confirmation as ICKLE said:dust:


*ORCHID667* we WILL be here for that late BFP update! Enjoy and have safe travels Hun!:dust:


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)



*AFM...* CD35/20DPO: Lines are MUCH darker! I am officially not testing anymore... well, unless I get this super urge, I have 1 HPT left... :haha: Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## PepsiChic

please add me once again, March 8th! fingers crossed!


----------



## butterworth

Hi ladies
sending baby dust to all you wonderful ladies

afm: ov isn't till next week seems so far away hopefully I can catch that eggie next week I'm going to try to bd everyday this time all the other months I did it everyother day so maybe if I bd everyday I might have some better luck. fx I get my birthday bfp


----------



## SookiesNique

I'm actually going to test 12 March. I noticed that the 6th would be a bit too early. I didn't see a trace of BFP with my DD until I was days late. 12 March is AF's expected arrival date. I can't believe I'm in wait mode again. IT SUCKS! I have PCOS and this is my 2nd cycle for number 2 on 50mg of clomid CD 3-7. Last cycle was 5-9, with no O. That's 2 provera induced periods for me now. I'm really hoping to at least O this cycle.


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> I had my trigger shot at 10am last Thursday, then my iui was Friday at 11am and we BD that night as well. Timing should be right, hope everything else is lined up right as well :) are you an early tester? When do u plan on taking your first test??
> 
> So just figured out I'm 5dpo, sounds better than 4 that kinda just made my day lol. So that means we are only a day apart!!
> 
> I always tell myself I'm going to wait but im seldom able to lol. I think i might test on tuesday the 28th but i wanted to hold off till the 1st.
> 
> Yayyy!! Thats great because we can go through the tww together and share our crazy symptoms lol. when is af due for you?Click to expand...

I know, its so hard to wait! I told myself I wasn't going to test early so I'm waiting until 14 dpo which would be march 2nd. I think I can make it :) just have to try to keep myself busy! Af is due the 2nd as well.


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> I had my trigger shot at 10am last Thursday, then my iui was Friday at 11am and we BD that night as well. Timing should be right, hope everything else is lined up right as well :) are you an early tester? When do u plan on taking your first test??
> 
> So just figured out I'm 5dpo, sounds better than 4 that kinda just made my day lol. So that means we are only a day apart!!
> 
> I always tell myself I'm going to wait but im seldom able to lol. I think i might test on tuesday the 28th but i wanted to hold off till the 1st.
> 
> Yayyy!! Thats great because we can go through the tww together and share our crazy symptoms lol. when is af due for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I know, its so hard to wait! I told myself I wasn't going to test early so I'm waiting until 14 dpo which would be march 2nd. I think I can make it :) just have to try to keep myself busy! Af is due the 2nd as well.Click to expand...

i dont know if I'll make it lol


----------



## Annie77

Hi to everyone and huge congrats to MrsMM24 - you really deserve it after all the support and PMA you provide on these forums. H&H 9 months to you!

Despite ntnp for next few months dh and I did the deed on monday night and will probably do it again tonight (making him go on top these days to increase chance), due to ovulate tomorrow I think so I guess I am in the two week wait again....

I was talking to a patients daughter who is due the same day i would have been due and she is having to give birth at a hospital 150 miles from here due to her baby having a heart defect. It put things into perspective for me as I was getting a bit down thinking about how I had been planning to wind down work in March ready for mat leave :-(

Hope everyone is enjoying the BDing and not stressing too much during their TWW!


----------



## River54

Massive Congrats MrsMM24!!
Sooo happy for you!
I wish you and your DW a very H&H 9 months :)


AFM - I thought I was O'ing later due to alot of stress last Friday night and my temps didn't really rise til today, but FF now seems to think I am 3 dpo, so I am back in the tww!


----------



## haj624

ok ladies, quick question before i drive myself crazy. I got my trigger shot on CD 12...which means I shouldve o by CD14. FF friend has had me a CD14 but if i have another high temp tomorrow it moves it to CD20. Is that possible since i had the shot??? Shouldnt I have ovulated within 36 hours not 8 days later???:dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Haj - Have you put in your trigger shot in the meds section? I've never used fertility meds so I don't know if that makes a difference or not. FF does get it wrong sometimes, just because your pattern makes it change it's mind. If you're confident that you ov'd on CD14 and it changes it, then override it. Just bear it in mind incase you're late and getting BFNs in case FF was right.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey! Moving over from the February thread, got a :bfn: yesterday then af showed up. So today is cd1 and Im going to attempt temping for the first time as we have only two opportunities left this year. Im also going to buy some cheap ovulation tests. Although I think our main approach to it this month is lots of bd'ing and maybe a little more around my ovulation date. 

Anyway I should be testing on the 20th March. Good luck ladies!! xxx


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello sailor! So sorry the witch swooped in and got you! (((Hugs))) I hope march brings you lots of luck!

Still waiting on my positive opk! I've still got plenty of time, just anxious. DH is off work tomorrow so in pretty excited about a long relaxing day at home with the family! I'll be sleeping in lol


----------



## Ilikecake

Omg congrats mrsMM!!!

Good luck to all you other ladies xxx

8dpo SS-apart from a blocked nose, vivid dreams and being really hungry there's nothing else. It is only 8am though so more may appear during the day. :haha:


----------



## haj624

I'm have no way to know if I 100% ovulated that day but with the trigger shot shouldn't I have? Well I hope I didn't I that late bc Dh and I would've missed it.


----------



## averitable

Little bit of 8dpo ss...
Really vivid dreams and sore bbs. Exhausted, but that's probably due to having a rubbish night's sleep because of the first two things.

Today is cd22 though and in the past 3 cycles I've been spotting (or already out) by now so even if this isn't the month at least I know my cycle's getting longer, which is nice!


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> I'm have no way to know if I 100% ovulated that day but with the trigger shot shouldn't I have? Well I hope I didn't I that late bc Dh and I would've missed it.

Don't stress girlie! You defintly ovulated, more than likely on the 13. It's so easy to second guess things though. I know cause I do the same thing!

So a new symptom for me. Last night I was really crampy, like sharp pains in my sides. It was enough to wake me up but it wasn't really painful. Maybe its implantation? I don't want to over think things though. Had anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## whatwillbex

Hi everyone,

So nice to see people testing around the same time. I am testing on the 3rd of March. Im going to try and resist taking an early test (If I can):winkwink:


----------



## christielee83

whatwillbex said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So nice to see people testing around the same time. I am testing on the 3rd of March. Im going to try and resist taking an early test (If I can):winkwink:

Resist the urge! I will help you cause I know i will be resisting as well :)


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm have no way to know if I 100% ovulated that day but with the trigger shot shouldn't I have? Well I hope I didn't I that late bc Dh and I would've missed it.
> 
> Don't stress girlie! You defintly ovulated, more than likely on the 13. It's so easy to second guess things though. I know cause I do the same thing!
> 
> So a new symptom for me. Last night I was really crampy, like sharp pains in my sides. It was enough to wake me up but it wasn't really painful. Maybe its implantation? I don't want to over think things though. Had anyone ever experienced this?Click to expand...

woohoo from implantation!! I hope thats what it was :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm have no way to know if I 100% ovulated that day but with the trigger shot shouldn't I have? Well I hope I didn't I that late bc Dh and I would've missed it.
> 
> Don't stress girlie! You defintly ovulated, more than likely on the 13. It's so easy to second guess things though. I know cause I do the same thing!
> 
> So a new symptom for me. Last night I was really crampy, like sharp pains in my sides. It was enough to wake me up but it wasn't really painful. Maybe its implantation? I don't want to over think things though. Had anyone ever experienced this?Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo from implantation!! I hope thats what it was :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I hope :) I just don't know if 5dpo is too soon for that. I hope it doesn't mean something is wrong :(

How are you feeling??


----------



## whatwillbex

Thanks Christielee83

We can do this yeah!!! lol I purposley havent bought any HPT yet but I have however walked slowlyand hovered past the isle and thought no its too early. Resist we shall! :))


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm have no way to know if I 100% ovulated that day but with the trigger shot shouldn't I have? Well I hope I didn't I that late bc Dh and I would've missed it.
> 
> Don't stress girlie! You defintly ovulated, more than likely on the 13. It's so easy to second guess things though. I know cause I do the same thing!
> 
> So a new symptom for me. Last night I was really crampy, like sharp pains in my sides. It was enough to wake me up but it wasn't really painful. Maybe its implantation? I don't want to over think things though. Had anyone ever experienced this?Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo from implantation!! I hope thats what it was :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope :) I just don't know if 5dpo is too soon for that. I hope it doesn't mean something is wrong :(
> 
> How are you feeling??Click to expand...

IDK I had a demp tip around then...though it could just have been an estrogen surge I've done a lot of research and that not out of the question.

I'm ok, just anxious with this dumb fertility friend thing. My lower back was bothering me a little bit earlier. Couldve been the way I slept though.


----------



## christielee83

whatwillbex said:


> Thanks Christielee83
> 
> We can do this yeah!!! lol I purposley havent bought any HPT yet but I have however walked slowlyand hovered past the isle and thought no its too early. Resist we shall! :))

I have a drawer full of tests, my friend just found out she was pregnant so she gave all of her extra tests to me. I'm hoping that by having all of them will help me resist the vurge. Kinda like when you don't have any chocolate around that's all you can think about. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that's the case LOL. But maybe if we resist we will get the result we are looking for :) how many dpo are you??


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm have no way to know if I 100% ovulated that day but with the trigger shot shouldn't I have? Well I hope I didn't I that late bc Dh and I would've missed it.
> 
> Don't stress girlie! You defintly ovulated, more than likely on the 13. It's so easy to second guess things though. I know cause I do the same thing!
> 
> So a new symptom for me. Last night I was really crampy, like sharp pains in my sides. It was enough to wake me up but it wasn't really painful. Maybe its implantation? I don't want to over think things though. Had anyone ever experienced this?Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo from implantation!! I hope thats what it was :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope :) I just don't know if 5dpo is too soon for that. I hope it doesn't mean something is wrong :(
> 
> How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> IDK I had a demp tip around then...though it could just have been an estrogen surge I've done a lot of research and that not out of the question.
> 
> I'm ok, just anxious with this dumb fertility friend thing. My lower back was bothering me a little bit earlier. Couldve been the way I slept though.Click to expand...

Understandable! Well we will know soon enough :)


----------



## haj624

christielee83 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm have no way to know if I 100% ovulated that day but with the trigger shot shouldn't I have? Well I hope I didn't I that late bc Dh and I would've missed it.
> 
> Don't stress girlie! You defintly ovulated, more than likely on the 13. It's so easy to second guess things though. I know cause I do the same thing!
> 
> So a new symptom for me. Last night I was really crampy, like sharp pains in my sides. It was enough to wake me up but it wasn't really painful. Maybe its implantation? I don't want to over think things though. Had anyone ever experienced this?Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo from implantation!! I hope thats what it was :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope :) I just don't know if 5dpo is too soon for that. I hope it doesn't mean something is wrong :(
> 
> How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> IDK I had a demp tip around then...though it could just have been an estrogen surge I've done a lot of research and that not out of the question.
> 
> I'm ok, just anxious with this dumb fertility friend thing. My lower back was bothering me a little bit earlier. Couldve been the way I slept though.Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable! Well we will know soon enough :)Click to expand...

Yup! AF should be here (hopefully not) in exactly a week!


----------



## whatwillbex

I like your theory!! may be I will empty my sock drawer and do the same :)
I am testing on the 3rd of March. How about you? Lets hope, sending you lots BFP wishes..


----------



## christielee83

whatwillbex said:


> I like your theory!! may be I will empty my sock drawer and do the same :)
> I am testing on the 3rd of March. How about you? Lets hope, sending you lots BFP wishes..

I will be 14dpo on the 2nd, so not officially late until the 3rd. Haven't decided which day I will test, probably the 2nd though :) unless the ugly witch shows her face before that! looks like we are on the same page! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Annie77

well - I posted on here - got in shower and straight away my ov pains started so maybe I ovulated a day early? I know the pains aren't a sure sign of ovulating but I have gotten pregnant 4 other times from bd'ing just before, during or after the pain comes so whatever works.
Unfortunately my hubby was at football, got a puncture and so didn't get in til later. I stayed awake all that time only for him to climb into bed turn on his side and switch out the light - arghhhhh! We had sex on Monday night so maybe something will happen, maybe not :-(


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christielee83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm have no way to know if I 100% ovulated that day but with the trigger shot shouldn't I have? Well I hope I didn't I that late bc Dh and I would've missed it.
> 
> Don't stress girlie! You defintly ovulated, more than likely on the 13. It's so easy to second guess things though. I know cause I do the same thing!
> 
> So a new symptom for me. Last night I was really crampy, like sharp pains in my sides. It was enough to wake me up but it wasn't really painful. Maybe its implantation? I don't want to over think things though. Had anyone ever experienced this?Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo from implantation!! I hope thats what it was :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope :) I just don't know if 5dpo is too soon for that. I hope it doesn't mean something is wrong :(
> 
> How are you feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> IDK I had a demp tip around then...though it could just have been an estrogen surge I've done a lot of research and that not out of the question.
> 
> I'm ok, just anxious with this dumb fertility friend thing. My lower back was bothering me a little bit earlier. Couldve been the way I slept though.Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable! Well we will know soon enough :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! AF should be here (hopefully not) in exactly a week!Click to expand...

Hopefully not :)


----------



## stitchycat

Congratulations, MrsMM24! 

Could you please add me for testing on the 9th? We've been trying since September, but this is the 2nd cycle I've actually done BBT for, and it's looking like I'm 2 DPO. Let's see if I can actually wait to test til then, lol!

Lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## whatwillbex

I tell a lie, its the 2nd I test not the 3rd. Blimey cant believe I am giving myself extra days! I just cant get enough of the not knowing lol
Its was my 1st IUI cycle but we have been going to the clinic for two years now for this and that. So lets hope and pray the 2nd will be our day, hey that ryhmes! :)
I dont want to see this aunt flow, which before this week I had no idea who this aunt flow was, I have never heard it called that before lol


----------



## christielee83

whatwillbex said:


> I tell a lie, its the 2nd I test not the 3rd. Blimey cant believe I am giving myself extra days! I just cant get enough of the not knowing lol
> Its was my 1st IUI cycle but we have been going to the clinic for two years now for this and that. So lets hope and pray the 2nd will be our day, hey that ryhmes! :)
> I dont want to see this aunt flow, which before this week I had no idea who this aunt flow was, I have never heard it called that before lol

Haha. Yes let's hope for the 2nd! Were you on any meds with the iui? This cycle was my 2nd iui and I was on clomid and got a hcg shot. We have also been trying for just about 2 years. Hopefully this is everyones month!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

This is my 1st cycle no meds, next one I will have meds eek. Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## karry1412

Good evening all! :wave:

hercfreak - I am so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs:

taurusmom05 - I have the same good feeling! I truly hope we're both right!

MrsMM24 - Sure you can never have too many friends! I hope we can be bump buddies soon :flower:

Blu_Butterfly - It is quite possible that could be IB!! Any update since?

butterworth - Be careful that you don't wear yourself or your OH out before you ovulate. That happened me last month. We were trying too much & when it came to ov DH wasn't able. Good luck! :thumbup:



Ellis0498 said:


> Thanks! Glad it's not just me, I'd better go find poor DH and get cracking. He just shook his head at me last night and said 'man down' lol. Oh the joys of scheduled BD!

I had to laugh at that!! I know that feeling all too well! The poor DHs! :haha:

*AFM -* CD19 today & my OPKs turned positive yesterday (still positive today). I had what I think were ov pains last night. We're bd-ing every second day minimum. I've had a little spotting today. Could it be from ov? Do any of you ladies have this? I love a new thread (although hopefully we won't be needing an April one - we'll all be over in First Tri!) & hopefully we'll start seeing the BFPs rolling in soon :happydance:


----------



## minni2906

Doesn't look like I updated here! Oh no! :dohh:

I got my lab results back on Tuesday; No PCOS! :happydance: Doc says all my labs were normal and that when I finish the Prometrium my cycles should regulate themselves. :thumbup:

Last dose of Prometrium is Friday. Here's hoping for AF this weekend! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *PEPSICHIC, SAILORSGIRL, WHATWILLBEX, and STITCHYCAT* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


*BUTTERWORTH* Don't tire the sperm count out, every other day the 7 days before suspected OV, then everyday till the day after suspected OV. GL:dust:


*SOOKIENIQUE* I am changing your date Hun!:dust:


*ANNIE77* TWW it is!! No worries, if you OVd then, Monday is a good time, 3 days before is best, but the sperm live 3-5 so if you get another session in today and tomorrow you are covered fully Hun!:dust:


*RIVER54* I think after looking at your chart that FF is right and by the details you entered, you are fully covered so don't worry yourself... wait this TWW out!:dust:


*HAJ* I have had IUIs for some time, depending on when you actually OVd the absolute latest for the egg to drop is CD15 morning. You should be good Hun! Hang in there:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* Still early Hun, if you remember or check my chart, I had absolutely no symptoms, and in fact, am just starting to get them at CD18 to present.... :dust:


*AVERITABLE* being further along that your past cycles is a good sign Hun, hang on in there! :dust:


*KARRY* yay for the +OPKs! Get to BDg Hun! This is the home stretch! :dust:


*MINNI* That is such good news!!! I know you are relieved. So this means, this is the only time you should be hearing me say... come on AF! Let's get this cycle started!:dust:


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)



*AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!

**First Page Updated**


----------



## haj624

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *PEPSICHIC, SAILORSGIRL, WHATWILLBEX, and STITCHYCAT* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *BUTTERWORTH* Don't tire the sperm count out, every other day the 7 days before suspected OV, then everyday till the day after suspected OV. GL:dust:
> 
> 
> *SOOKIENIQUE* I am changing your date Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* TWW it is!! No worries, if you OVd then, Monday is a good time, 3 days before is best, but the sperm live 3-5 so if you get another session in today and tomorrow you are covered fully Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *RIVER54* I think after looking at your chart that FF is right and by the details you entered, you are fully covered so don't worry yourself... wait this TWW out!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ* I have had IUIs for some time, depending on when you actually OVd the absolute latest for the egg to drop is CD15 morning. You should be good Hun! Hang in there:dust:
> 
> 
> *ILIKECAKE* Still early Hun, if you remember or check my chart, I had absolutely no symptoms, and in fact, am just starting to get them at CD18 to present.... :dust:
> 
> 
> *AVERITABLE* being further along that your past cycles is a good sign Hun, hang on in there! :dust:
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Yayyy for your sticky bean!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## calista20

Congrats on your BFP MrsMM24 :) So excited for you!!

Can you add me to the list for the 8th? Although I'm not very hopefully as recent blood tests show my thyroid is at a super high level and not conducive to getting pregnant. :(((( I'm ovulating today though and will still give it a go. I know with God all things are possible! Praying for Him to make a way where there isn't a way.


----------



## Ellis0498

karry1412 said:


> Good evening all! :wave:
> 
> hercfreak - I am so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs:
> 
> taurusmom05 - I have the same good feeling! I truly hope we're both right!
> 
> MrsMM24 - Sure you can never have too many friends! I hope we can be bump buddies soon :flower:
> 
> Blu_Butterfly - It is quite possible that could be IB!! Any update since?
> 
> butterworth - Be careful that you don't wear yourself or your OH out before you ovulate. That happened me last month. We were trying too much & when it came to ov DH wasn't able. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Glad it's not just me, I'd better go find poor DH and get cracking. He just shook his head at me last night and said 'man down' lol. Oh the joys of scheduled BD!
> 
> I had to laugh at that!! I know that feeling all too well! The poor DHs! :haha:
> 
> 
> *AFM -* CD19 today & my OPKs turned positive yesterday (still positive today). I had what I think were ov pains last night. We're bd-ing every second day minimum. I've had a little spotting today. Could it be from ov? Do any of you ladies have this? I love a new thread (although hopefully we won't be needing an April one - we'll all be over in First Tri!) & hopefully we'll start
> seeing the BFPs rolling in soon :happydance:Click to expand...

I occasionally get the odd bit of spotting around o day but what with all the BD I'm never too sure if it's from that? Good luck though I'm exactly where you are 2nd day of positive opks and pains to match. Lots of baby dust to you. Xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Can I jump in? O day on the 21st!!!!


----------



## al335003

I just wanted to pop in to say congrats to MrsMM24!! So happy for you! And it sounds like quite a few other ladies are having promising symptoms...FX for you all!

AFM: I will ov next week-usually CD19-21, cycles are about 32 days...oh yeah and I usually start bleeding 7-10 days past ov :( Also, my DH agreed to go to our family doc to get a check-up and (hopefully) to request a semen analysis. With no insurance coverage, we are hoping to rule out the basics before spending A LOT of money. My appointment is on the 6th... I'm very nervous...actually I'm more nervous for the s/analysis because those results could definitely end this game very quickly :(

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## averitable

MrsMM, congrats! That's brilliant!

Bbs are SO painful! Taking my bra off this eve resulted in some v bad words... I normally get achy before AF but never like this.... good sign? hope so!

:dust: to everybody, it's nearly March!


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies, just want to put it out there that after my tingly boobs and af like back cramps today i have officially gone into tww crazy lady mode where I am convinced im pregnant.:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I hate getting to this point bc it always seems to be a let down when my hopes get high :cry:


----------



## immy11

Congrats MrsMM24!!!!!! You deserve this, I'm so happy for you!
I'll be testing on the 20th :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Can i be added to test on 3/21? This is cycle 7 for me, i'm really hoping this will be the lucky month. Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Please add us for testing March 16th. Congrats to all BFP's and Baby Dust to all TWW.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey mrsresa! Sad to see you here but I know march is gonna bring us lots of luck!!

Mommy2be I love your profile pic. Gorgeous!

Hope everyone is doing well! Got a nearly positive this evening on my opk! So ready to be in the tww already!! Anyone doing anything special this weekend? It's gonna be a BD marathon for us! I WILL catch this egg!!!!


----------



## echo

Congrats MrsMM!


----------



## butterworth

karry1412 said:


> Good evening all! :wave:
> 
> hercfreak - I am so sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs:
> 
> taurusmom05 - I have the same good feeling! I truly hope we're both right!
> 
> MrsMM24 - Sure you can never have too many friends! I hope we can be bump buddies soon :flower:
> 
> Blu_Butterfly - It is quite possible that could be IB!! Any update since?
> 
> butterworth - Be careful that you don't wear yourself or your OH out before you ovulate. That happened me last month. We were trying too much & when it came to ov DH wasn't able. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Glad it's not just me, I'd better go find poor DH and get cracking. He just shook his head at me last night and said 'man down' lol. Oh the joys of scheduled BD!
> 
> I had to laugh at that!! I know that feeling all too well! The poor DHs! :haha:
> 
> *AFM -* CD19 today & my OPKs turned positive yesterday (still positive today). I had what I think were ov pains last night. We're bd-ing every second day minimum. I've had a little spotting today. Could it be from ov? Do any of you ladies have this? I love a new thread (although hopefully we won't be needing an April one - we'll all be over in First Tri!) & hopefully we'll start seeing the BFPs rolling in soon :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks for the advice that has happened before and most of the time we try to bd everyother day or every 2 days this cylce I'm going to try something diff I'm going to try to bd everyday starting this weekend ov isn't till the middle of next week and if I can bd everyday till march 3rd making that a full week I should be covered. 

I myself have not spotted during ov but I've read it does happen to some women.


----------



## Ilikecake

minni2906 said:


> Doesn't look like I updated here! Oh no! :dohh:
> 
> I got my lab results back on Tuesday; No PCOS! :happydance: Doc says all my labs were normal and that when I finish the Prometrium my cycles should regulate themselves. :thumbup:
> 
> Last dose of Prometrium is Friday. Here's hoping for AF this weekend! :haha:

:happydance: yay!


Afm- 9dpo SS. Blocked nose and achey hips. Did an OPK out of interest and had to squint to see the second line.


----------



## sharnw

TMI alert lol.... Im getting little pops of light (??gas??) coming out from my "mrs lady" very watery as well...
Temp dropped this morning, and nearly positive opk.. Guessing Im very close to O'ing :D


----------



## ginny83

Sharnw - fingers crossed! Hope you're getting busy :winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

hi laides-I see some familiar and some new ladies! 

could I please be added to the March 11 2012 date? I may test sooner, but I thought I would wait if AF does not show this time and test on my 6th month anniversary of ttc cycle in hopes for better news than just hitting the end of my 6th cycle!

thanks!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey again!

Let's see, its 9dpo. Recounting....On 7dpo I had the slightest bit of brown spotting very early in the morning and then again at work. Very light though, but I knew what it was. Tingly nipples and sharp, quick pains in my right boob that night. On 8dpo, early in the morning after BD with DH, a tiny bright red spot on the tissue when I went to bathroom.

Slight symptoms of a cold yesterday and today at 9dpo. That's my update. Not testing until March 2 though, AF due on the 1st. Fingers crossed!


----------



## karry1412

Hi everyone! :wave:

minni2906 - That's amazing news! You must be so relieved! :happydance:

MrsMM24 - I'm doing what I can!! :haha: I really hope this is it & I'll be joining you over in First Tri soon! Again, so glad you got your confirmation from the doctor. I know you won't relax completely but that must have been a relief :hugs:

calista20 - Sorry to hear about your problems with your thyriod. Is there anything that can be done about it?

Ellis0498 - I've Googled that ov spotting & apparently it's supposed to be a great sign of fertility! Don't know why I didn't think of Googling before bothering you lovely ladies! :blush: It's great to know we're at the same stage! When do you think you'll be testing?

lorojovanos - Welcome! :wave: How long have you been TTC for? Will this be your first or do you have kids already?

haj624 - I already posted on the other thread but I just wanted to say again that you're not alone. I too build myself up every month & get disappointed. Hopefully this month will be different for us both :hugs:

taurusmom05 - I'm loving the PMA!! Go get em! :thumbup:

Ilikecake - Those sound like some great symptoms! I really hope this is your month! :happydance:

*AFM -* CD20 today. We bd on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 16, 18 & 19. I got +OPKs on CD 18 & 19 so hopefully we caught it. We'll carry on bd-ing for a few days. Guess it's just a waiting game now. I hope this is it because if it's not I don't ovulate again until the very end of March & then miss April completely! And I would love to be ending the year with a little baby in my arms :hugs:


----------



## Ellis0498

karry1412 said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> minni2906 - That's amazing news! You must be so relieved! :happydance:
> 
> MrsMM24 - I'm doing what I can!! :haha: I really hope this is it & I'll be joining you over in First Tri soon! Again, so glad you got your confirmation from the doctor. I know you won't relax completely but that must have been a relief :hugs:
> 
> calista20 - Sorry to hear about your problems with your thyriod. Is there anything that can be done about it?
> 
> Ellis0498 - I've Googled that ov spotting & apparently it's supposed to be a great sign of fertility! Don't know why I didn't think of Googling before bothering you lovely ladies! :blush: It's great to know we're at the same stage! When do you think you'll be testing?
> 
> lorojovanos - Welcome! :wave: How long have you been TTC for? Will this be your first or do you have kids already?
> 
> 
> haj624 - I already posted on the other thread but I just wanted to say again that you're not alone. I too build myself up every month & get disappointed. Hopefully this month will be different for us both :hugs:
> 
> 
> taurusmom05 - I'm loving the PMA!! Go get em! :thumbup:
> 
> Ilikecake - Those sound like some great symptoms! I really hope this is your month! :happydance:
> 
> *AFM -* CD20 today. We bd on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 16, 18 & 19. I got +OPKs on CD 18 & 19 so hopefully we caught it. We'll carry on bd-ing for a few days. Guess it's just a waiting game now. I hope this is it because if it's not I don't ovulate again until the very end of March & then miss April completely! And I would love to be ending the year with a little baby in my
> arms :hugs:

Ooh great info re the spotting thanks! Always put it down to BD like a crazy 
person! Well I'm going to try to hold out until 10th/11th march but may have to bury my hpt's in garden to stop me giving in. I'm pretty sure my DH will find me out there with a shovel by 8dpo lol. Great to have someone at the same stage! Wishing you loads and loads of luck! Fxd this is the month for all of us! Xxx


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> minni2906 - That's amazing news! You must be so relieved! :happydance:
> 
> MrsMM24 - I'm doing what I can!! :haha: I really hope this is it & I'll be joining you over in First Tri soon! Again, so glad you got your confirmation from the doctor. I know you won't relax completely but that must have been a relief :hugs:
> 
> calista20 - Sorry to hear about your problems with your thyriod. Is there anything that can be done about it?
> 
> Ellis0498 - I've Googled that ov spotting & apparently it's supposed to be a great sign of fertility! Don't know why I didn't think of Googling before bothering you lovely ladies! :blush: It's great to know we're at the same stage! When do you think you'll be testing?
> 
> lorojovanos - Welcome! :wave: How long have you been TTC for? Will this be your first or do you have kids already?
> 
> haj624 - I already posted on the other thread but I just wanted to say again that you're not alone. I too build myself up every month & get disappointed. Hopefully this month will be different for us both :hugs:
> 
> taurusmom05 - I'm loving the PMA!! Go get em! :thumbup:
> 
> Ilikecake - Those sound like some great symptoms! I really hope this is your month! :happydance:
> 
> *AFM -* CD20 today. We bd on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 16, 18 & 19. I got +OPKs on CD 18 & 19 so hopefully we caught it. We'll carry on bd-ing for a few days. Guess it's just a waiting game now. I hope this is it because if it's not I don't ovulate again until the very end of March & then miss April completely! And I would love to be ending the year with a little baby in my arms :hugs:

Thats what I love about being on here! This is the only place I don't feel alone with this stuff. :hugs:


----------



## calista20

Karry1412. Thankfully my medication just needs to be adjusted and hopefully my levels will fall back into place soon. We're still trying since it can't hurt but I'm not getting my hopes up like other months.
I see you're from Ireland :) My dad's family is originally from there and I have always wanted to go visit. Totally gorgeous country there! Maybe the luck of the Irish will be on both our sides this month!

Almostthere...I see it's your 6th cycle ttc. Same as me! Hope you get your bfp this month :)


----------



## tugAwug

My anxiety really starting to kick in. I :sex: on Sunday and again on Wednesday. Per calendar, I should be O'ing tomorrow. I'll be back to :sex: tonight and/or tomorrow. I just don't want to wear out the SO (lol). Baby :dust: to us all.


----------



## SookiesNique

SO last night I did an OPK before bed. The second line was about as dark as the control line. I smiled inside. THIS IS IT. Then this morning I took one and there is barely a second line at all. I'm feeling like I should give up the ghost on using IC OPKs and go based on temp and how far into the cycle I am. I don't know. I'm at CD 13, and in my second round of Clomid. It could still be too early to O. I took clomid CD 3-7 in hopes of an earlier O, but last cycle, AF never showed up, which indicates that I didn't O at all, even though when I went for my clomid check, my RE saw something in my uterus (3 round black "blobs")and concluded that it was period blood on it's way, AF never came, and I had to take provera to induce, and shortly thereafter my betas came back and progesterone was at a pathetic 1.67 or something like that. Therefore I have to believe that I didn't O last cycle. I feel lost but still hopeful. I'm ready for March, or maybe not. I've got a big Statistics quiz that month.


----------



## SookiesNique

tugAwug said:


> My anxiety really starting to kick in. I :sex: on Sunday and again on Wednesday. Per calendar, I should be O'ing tomorrow. I'll be back to :sex: tonight and/or tomorrow. I just don't want to wear out the SO (lol). Baby :dust: to us all.

I started to BD earlier in the cycle, and I too need to get back to it. I'm supposed to O like tomorrow as, but I'm just basing that on the fact that it's cycle day 14 and for some reason CD 11-14 is supposed to be Oing time. Eh, we'll see. Baby dust. :coffee:


----------



## luna_19

averitable said:


> Bbs are SO painful! Taking my bra off this eve resulted in some v bad words... I normally get achy before AF but never like this.... good sign? hope so!

Omg me too


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *CALISTA20, LOROJOVANOS, IMMY11, MRS. RESA, MOMMY2BE7772, and ALMOSTHERE* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* is teh 21st the day you OVd or the day you plan to test?:dust"


*SOOKIENIQUE* I am not sure why you would be disappointed at a faint line, OPKs catch the surge, from the info, it seems like you are OVg as we speak! 12-36 hrs after the +OPK. So I hope you have been BDg through tomorrow!:dust:


*AL335003* Thanks so much Hun!:flower: 7-10LP (when you start AF after OV) is pretty short. You should look to take B6, immediately, it helps lengthen the LP which should be at least 10days in order for a fertilized egg to implant. GL, FXD!:dust:


*AVERTIABLE* definitely a good sign that there are different things happening! FXD!:dust:


*TAURUSMOM* YAY! Sounds like a couple more BD sessions and the TWW begins! C'mon Future Bump Buddy!:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* those are some really good symptoms Hun! FXD!:dust:


*SHARNW* Yes, sounds like you are geared up to OV! Now get to Bdg!!!:dust:


*KARRY* That chart looks good, developing nicely! I think two more nice temps around the same as today and on Sunday/Mon you should see CHs!! :dust:


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, short TWWs, :sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Kristine409

*Hello all! I am currently on my 2ww. My husband and I lost our first child to early miscarriage on 2/12/12. Using my OPK we ovulated yesterday 2/23/12. We BD'ed and are now just waiting. 12dpo will be 3/6. My birthday is 3/5...so here is to hoping for the best birthday present ever!!! *


----------



## SookiesNique

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *CALISTA20, LOROJOVANOS, IMMY11, MRS. RESA, MOMMY2BE7772, and ALMOSTHERE* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LOROJOVANOS* is teh 21st the day you OVd or the day you plan to test?:dust"
> 
> 
> *SOOKIENIQUE* I am not sure why you would be disappointed at a faint line, OPKs catch the surge, from the info, it seems like you are OVg as we speak! 12-36 hrs after the +OPK. So I hope you have been BDg through tomorrow!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AL335003* Thanks so much Hun!:flower: 7-10LP (when you start AF after OV) is pretty short. You should look to take B6, immediately, it helps lengthen the LP which should be at least 10days in order for a fertilized egg to implant. GL, FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AVERTIABLE* definitely a good sign that there are different things happening! FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TAURUSMOM* YAY! Sounds like a couple more BD sessions and the TWW begins! C'mon Future Bump Buddy!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ILIKECAKE* those are some really good symptoms Hun! FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHARNW* Yes, sounds like you are geared up to OV! Now get to Bdg!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY* That chart looks good, developing nicely! I think two more nice temps around the same as today and on Sunday/Mon you should see CHs!! :dust:
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, short TWWs, :sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I guess I didn't think of it like that. I've read so many different things about them, but mainly that both lines should be so dark. I hope we catch it. I'll chance the OPK to a + in FertilityFriend, and take it from there. Thanks for letting me know that, I wasn't sure what to think about the results I've been seeing on the OPK.


----------



## karry1412

Ellis0498 - I know!! I was thrilled when I read it was a good sign! I was thinking the opposite! My AF is due on the 12th so I'll just be a day or two after you - we'll two days after when you're _supposed_ to test! :haha: I'd be the same - I wouldn't even need the shovel! I'd be clawing at the ground with my bare hands! :haha: Every month I think I'll wait until AF is due or even late & then I get to 10DPO & all that goes out the window! Lots & lots of :dust: to you too :hugs:

haj624 - You're definitely not alone hun. And if you ever feel that you are, PM me :hugs:

calista20 - That's great that the problem can be fixed. I hope you're right as rain in no time. And you're right, still trying definitely can't hurt! Do you know which county your dads family is from? And I'm hoping with being Irish I'll have plenty of our famous luck to share with all you lovely ladies :hugs:

MrsMM24 - Thanks so much for checking out my chart! I just want the cross hairs to know that I've ov & we're long enough past it so I can leave the poor DH alone! :haha:

Kristine409 - Welcome! :wave: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I really hope that you get the birthday present you want :hugs:


----------



## haj624

karry1412 said:


> Ellis0498 - I know!! I was thrilled when I read it was a good sign! I was thinking the opposite! My AF is due on the 12th so I'll just be a day or two after you - we'll two days after when you're _supposed_ to test! :haha: I'd be the same - I wouldn't even need the shovel! I'd be clawing at the ground with my bare hands! :haha: Every month I think I'll wait until AF is due or even late & then I get to 10DPO & all that goes out the window! Lots & lots of :dust: to you too :hugs:
> 
> haj624 - You're definitely not alone hun. And if you ever feel that you are, PM me :hugs:
> 
> calista20 - That's great that the problem can be fixed. I hope you're right as rain in no time. And you're right, still trying definitely can't hurt! Do you know which county your dads family is from? And I'm hoping with being Irish I'll have plenty of our famous luck to share with all you lovely ladies :hugs:
> 
> MrsMM24 - Thanks so much for checking out my chart! I just want the cross hairs to know that I've ov & we're long enough past it so I can leave the poor DH alone! :haha:
> 
> Kristine409 - Welcome! :wave: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I really hope that you get the birthday present you want :hugs:

Thanks love!!


----------



## lorojovanos

MRSMM24- The 21st is when I got a BLAZING +opk. However the opk's are still pretty dark. Not as dark as the + one, but way darker than before I got the +. Not too sure what's going on....


----------



## MrsMM24

*LORO* They are not positive then, if they aren't as dark. So conisder yourself in the "mood" to BD!!! GL:dust:


*SOOKIES* yes that is a positive if it is dark. The one afterwards that was not, is negative, and FF will do the rest from here! GL :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM! I'm glad to hear that everything went well at your appointment. :) 

Since FF changed my ov date, I think I'll change my March testing date and move it back to the 8th. AF is supposedly due to show up around there, so here's hoping she stays away this month and I actually get to test in March. Fx!


----------



## Ellis0498

karry1412 said:


> Ellis0498 - I know!! I was thrilled when I read it was a good sign! I was thinking the opposite! My AF is due on the 12th so I'll just be a day or two after you - we'll two days after when you're _supposed_ to test! :haha: I'd be the same - I wouldn't even need the shovel! I'd be clawing at the ground with my bare hands! :haha: Every month I think I'll wait until AF is due or even late & then I get to 10DPO & all that goes out the window! Lots & lots of :dust: to you too :hugs:
> 
> haj624 - You're definitely not alone hun. And if you ever feel that you are, PM me :hugs:
> 
> calista20 - That's great that the problem can be fixed. I hope you're right as rain in no time. And you're right, still trying definitely can't hurt! Do you know which county your dads family is from? And I'm hoping with being Irish I'll have plenty of our famous luck to share with all you lovely ladies :hugs:
> 
> MrsMM24 - Thanks so much for checking out my chart! I just want the cross hairs to know that I've ov & we're long enough past it so I can leave the poor DH alone! :haha:
> 
> Kristine409 - Welcome! :wave: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I really
> hope that you get the birthday present you want :hugs:

Lol!!! Your not wrong! Cheers Hun, really hope this is your month! Fxd for you! Here's to a break from BD for a bit! Lol Xxx


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies just an update went to my obgyn today and she suspects low progesterone bc of my mid cycle spotting after sex, and irregular afs so will go in for tests on cd3 and get results 2 days later although hoping this will be my lucky month..


----------



## Nixilix

Well should O today or tomorrow. It was my DH and dd birthdays today. Can't believe she is 1! Xx


----------



## PepsiChic

I just realized i'll be testing while in the UK with my family, im SO SO SO hoping for a BFP while im there i would love to bless my parents with a second grandchild, please cross all fingers and toes for me! xxxxxxxx


----------



## al335003

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *AL335003* Thanks so much Hun!:flower: 7-10LP (when you start AF after OV) is pretty short. You should look to take B6, immediately, it helps lengthen the LP which should be at least 10days in order for a fertilized egg to implant. GL, FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> WOW THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS ADVICE!
> 
> I (of course) went crazy online researching the benefits of B6 and found out that birth control pills can cause deficiencies in B6 (I was on BC for 9 years, stopped taking it in May '11). ALSO, I found out that taking B6 can help with PMS, sleeping, pre-menstrual related acne and depression (all of which I experience). AND I read several "testimonials" from other women about how quickly and effectively it helped them with their LP.
> 
> I already bought 2 bottles of it and am SO excited to start taking it! Thanks again!!


----------



## michellek1975

I'm testing on March 5th! Can you add me! :)


----------



## Annie77

Am stressing a little bit. I think I might have thrush? I checked my cm when I got ov pain and it was thick lotiony but with 'clumps' in it? Sorry for tmi. Does this sound like thrush (no discharge on underwear) would it stop me conceiving ie would it kill sperm?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Annie77 said:


> Am stressing a little bit. I think I might have thrush? I checked my cm when I got ov pain and it was thick lotiony but with 'clumps' in it? Sorry for tmi. Does this sound like thrush (no discharge on underwear) would it stop me conceiving ie would it kill sperm?

Thrush is usually thick discharge and it makes you itchy
well thats from my experience of having it and i would say
you would get it in your underwear too.. Doesn't sound like you
have (CM can be all sorts of texture so it is hard) but if you are 
concerned maybe go see a GP to be 100%
It doesn't stop you conceiving as alot of woman get it when they
find out there pregnant or in the 2ww the only thing about having it
is you can pass a yeast infection onto your partner.. not harmful
obviously can be solved with some cream\tablets that won't harm
conceiving or pregnancy... But to put your mind at rest go see GP


----------



## Just 1 more

I am due to test in the 3rd, if I can hold out that long. Please add me.xx

:dust::dust: TO ALL.xx


----------



## sharnw

Nixilix said:


> Well should O today or tomorrow. It was my DH and dd birthdays today. Can't believe she is 1! Xx

I think Im O'ing today or hoping to O tomorro :)


----------



## haj624

ok ladies this is probably a REALLY dumb question....im only 8dpo but i had an opk so i decided to test it out. i know an opk can test for hcg and lh. i got a faint second line on an opk. i know for it to be positive it has to be the same color or darker. but since i already ovulated would i even have a faint second line? or am i totally reaching right now lol


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Does anyone have any advice or tips for someone doing AI? My wife and I tried using soft cups and preseed this time around. We will see how it turns out but any advice would be great!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi ladies im coming over from the feb thread can i be put down for testing on the 25th of march please hoping this will be our lucky month, ill be busy packing as moving as well which will take my mind off all the waiting i hope.... GL to everyone


----------



## christielee83

haj624 said:


> ok ladies this is probably a REALLY dumb question....im only 8dpo but i had an opk so i decided to test it out. i know an opk can test for hcg and lh. i got a faint second line on an opk. i know for it to be positive it has to be the same color or darker. but since i already ovulated would i even have a faint second line? or am i totally reaching right now lol

I think it could still be the trigger shot left in your system. Are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## LalaR

Annie77 said:


> Am stressing a little bit. I think I might have thrush? I checked my cm when I got ov pain and it was thick lotiony but with 'clumps' in it? Sorry for tmi. Does this sound like thrush (no discharge on underwear) would it stop me conceiving ie would it kill sperm?

Don't stress Annie. Last month I got thrush around when I was due to ov. I used preseed to give me more sperm friendly CM and 10 days later BFP. Sadly it didn't last but that had nothing to do with the thrush. Good luck. L x


----------



## moose31

I was cd3 yesterday and I took a fertility test that came with the box of HPT i bought last month directions say POAS on CD3 FMU .

two dark lines = elevated FSH ( ovarian reserve (eggs) is low in quantity or quality)
light or no second line = normal FsH 

my result 2 dark lines :(.....Any body ever take one of these ? how reliable


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> *MINNI* That is such good news!!! I know you are relieved. So this means, this is the only time you should be hearing me say... come on AF! Let's get this cycle started!:dust:
> 
> *AFM...* Doc appt went well, as I thought, I am Pregnant! So far so good, set up for appts starting 2nd week of March, I should be about 7 weeks then. Due date until a dating scan is 10.25.12 which is what I suspected. I am now just cautiously in the TWW to scan.... All seems well, progressing.... I have begun to get a couple more symptoms too. Although early, I am thinking to create a ticker... Still early so I am just hoping for a Sticky Bean!!!
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thank you!! I am very happy to hear your appointment went well!! Sticky :dust: Here's to March!!



karry1412 said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> minni2906 - That's amazing news! You must be so relieved! :happydance:
> 
> *AFM -* CD20 today. We bd on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 16, 18 & 19. I got +OPKs on CD 18 & 19 so hopefully we caught it. We'll carry on bd-ing for a few days. Guess it's just a waiting game now. I hope this is it because if it's not I don't ovulate again until the very end of March & then miss April completely! And I would love to be ending the year with a little baby in my arms :hugs:

Thank you! I am relieved. :thumbup:
It sounds like you timed BD perfectly with your +OPK's! FXed for you this cycle!! :dust:

*AFM* - Took my last dose of Prometrium last night. I am now just waiting for AF. I am so excited to have a real cycle so I can compare with you ladies!


----------



## almosthere

haj624 said:


> ok ladies this is probably a REALLY dumb question....im only 8dpo but i had an opk so i decided to test it out. i know an opk can test for hcg and lh. i got a faint second line on an opk. i know for it to be positive it has to be the same color or darker. but since i already ovulated would i even have a faint second line? or am i totally reaching right now lol

if it picked up HCG-it would be the same color if not way darker. it is natural to constantly get a faint second line all the time! but this doesnt mean your out! GL!


----------



## lorojovanos

IM FREAKING OUT:( Since "o" day, im 5 dpo now, I've had white, kind of runny cm. it was getting increasingly more white and lotiony, then today, i could stretch it like 2 inches before it would break! I took an OPK and the second line was hardly visable!!! Any help on why it's gone like this? Is it a bad sign?


----------



## Ilikecake

haj624 said:


> ok ladies this is probably a REALLY dumb question....im only 8dpo but i had an opk so i decided to test it out. i know an opk can test for hcg and lh. i got a faint second line on an opk. i know for it to be positive it has to be the same color or darker. but since i already ovulated would i even have a faint second line? or am i totally reaching right now lol

Not to sure my lovely. I had a faint line at 8dpo too :thumbup:


----------



## ginny83

lorojovanos said:


> IM FREAKING OUT:( Since "o" day, im 5 dpo now, I've had white, kind of runny cm. it was getting increasingly more white and lotiony, then today, i could stretch it like 2 inches before it would break! I took an OPK and the second line was hardly visable!!! Any help on why it's gone like this? Is it a bad sign?

I've had stretchy cm since Oing. It definately hasn't been ewcm, since it's white/cloudy, but sometimes it feels sticky and sometimes stretchy sometimes blobby? Who knows! Anyway, I ended up getting a BFP yesterday at 11DPO :) So maybe it's a good sign


----------



## lorojovanos

Ginny- Congrats hon!!!! That's fabulous news. It's hard when you read so much and it says you're supposed to dry up after "o." nice to see I'm not alone!!! xx


----------



## DBZ34

lorojovanos said:


> Ginny- Congrats hon!!!! That's fabulous news. It's hard when you read so much and it says you're supposed to dry up after "o." nice to see I'm not alone!!! xx

Our bodies never do what you think they should.... 

I definitely wouldn't worry about it. I get multiple patches of EWCM during my TWW and that really used to throw me before I figured out what was going on. But anyway, extra CM during your tww is supposed to be a good sign, so you never know.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey ladies just checking in. Think I had my positive opk so I'm on the cusp of the tww! Come on march 10!!! Hope everyone is well! Nothing to much to report yet... Just BD'ING everyday at this point!


----------



## sharnw

CP most high position for this cycle and got a long string of ewcm (sorry tmi), but my ok is still negative, but still dark in colour... Sayin that.. that was my fmu WOOPS! Will test again in a couple hours


----------



## missbabes

Hi ladies, I'm not even close to 'OV'ing yet as I'm only just on CD6 at the moment, but I'm going to using OPK for the first time ever so was wondering if anyone could give me any tips.

Despite the low odds I'm really hoping that this cycle will be the one, as unfortunately my father was diagnosed with terminal cancer just a couple of days ago. The result has been a big shock to the family. I just hope that he'll still be around to know whether he'll be a grandfather. The situation has however prompted me and my fella to apply for a quick wedding, so my dad can give me away which could be as soon as this Thursday.

I hope this post doesn't upset anyone, it's just something I really need to get off my chest.


----------



## lorojovanos

missbabes- I am so so sorry to hear of your Dad:( My Mum has thyroid cancer so I know what you must be going through. It's terrible, but just know, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers...
As far as OPK's- I don't have a regular cycle at all, so when I started, I just started any old day. I've done the smiley face ones, but I prefer the two lines as you can see the progression. don't take it the first morning urine though. As soon as the second line is as dark or darker than the control line, you've reached your LH surge and get to it:) when I saw my line get very close, I did it that night as well, can't hurt!
Hope that helped a little:0
Thinking of you xx


----------



## missbabes

lorojovanos said:


> missbabes- I am so so sorry to hear of your Dad:( My Mum has thyroid cancer so I know what you must be going through. It's terrible, but just know, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers...
> As far as OPK's- I don't have a regular cycle at all, so when I started, I just started any old day. I've done the smiley face ones, but I prefer the two lines as you can see the progression. don't take it the first morning urine though. As soon as the second line is as dark or darker than the control line, you've reached your LH surge and get to it:) when I saw my line get very close, I did it that night as well, can't hurt!
> Hope that helped a little:0
> Thinking of you xx

Thank you for the kind words, it's appreciated. And I'm sorry that you do know what I'm going through. I know I would never wish anyone to go through what it's like.

My cycle differs from month to month too, generally just by a few days. But I have noticed that by the little 'start to test on' chart that came with tests just a moment ago, that I should start using them around one of the days that I'm likely to get married.

Cheers for the advice :thumbup:


----------



## taurusmom05

Missbabes, I'm so sorry to hear that. I think its lovely you are speeding up the process so he can experience these things with you! I can only imagine how much that means to him! You're a great daughter!

Once you find the date to start testing, make you sure you try in the afternoon... Careful not to drink too much liquid a couple of hours before u test. Also, I start testing twice a day when i get closer to my expected O date. I learned this cycle it can be easy to miss your surge! Please post pics of your opks if you are ever unsure if they are positive or not... We would love to help you! I'm sure the tests say it,but the test line needs to be as dark as or darker than the control line! Happy poas!!


----------



## lorojovanos

WTF? I'm starting to question these ic OPK's! I got another VERY VERY close to positive just now. I was taking the first response ones, when I got my + on the 21st. After that, it remained VERY close up until late the 23rd. Def only + though the one day. Been doing the ic tests as well, got same results. Late the 23rd until now, had pretty faint lines on both FR and IC. Just now, I did an Ic cause I'm out of the FR, and it's ALMOST a + again. My temps show that I did "O" around the 21st, and my temp has remained elevated...Any idea what's caused this test line to be really dark again?


----------



## taurusmom05

I've heard you sometimes get another surge of LH after O... Not sure tho. I've read lots of threads where that same thing has happened to other women... Also, I've read that sometimes your body gears up to O and then doesnt... so it will try again. But based on your temps I'd say its the first one...and I would just stop testing all together. Fx for you!! :)


----------



## ginny83

Loro - I guess maybe you have to think a negative is a negative, esp if you're temps have remained high. Maybe try again tomorrow and see what it looks like.


----------



## tugAwug

moose31 said:


> I was cd3 yesterday and I took a fertility test that came with the box of HPT i bought last month directions say POAS on CD3 FMU .
> 
> two dark lines = elevated FSH ( ovarian reserve (eggs) is low in quantity or quality)
> light or no second line = normal FsH
> 
> my result 2 dark lines :(.....Any body ever take one of these ? how reliable

Do you think that those really work?? I was too scared to take that test. I'm thinking that if those really worked fertility doctors would be out of work. I don't think you should take those results serious, but that's just me.


----------



## lemondrops

Add me to the March testers list! I did the SMEP this month after having a miscarriage in October. I got a positive OPK on Wednesday and plan on starting with ICs around 9DPO and then testing with a clearblue on 11DPO, two days before my missed period because that's our anniversary.


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm feeling so apprehensive this cycle :wacko:

11dpo SS- nauseous, achy hips, blocked nose, backache, twinges in my hips and foof, super tired and starting to get hormonal.


----------



## boxxey

I hear y on that im on nights started to get people up and im soaked with sweat and feel very sick......i have a strong stomach and i was gagging this morning.....


----------



## karry1412

Ellis0498 - And my fingers are crossed for you too! :hugs: And yes, the break will be nice! :blush:

sharnw - Well what are you doing on here then?? Go find that OH of yours! :haha: Good luck!

mummyof2girlz - Sorry to see you over here. Good luck with the move. Are you moving far from where you are currently living?

moose31 - I wouldn't put any faith in that test whatsoever. If you're really worried maybe it would be a good idea to head to your doctor though?

ginny83 - Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

taurusmom05 - How exciting!!! Good luck! I hope to hear good news from you soon :hugs:

missbabes - I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. I'll definitely keep you in my prayers. With regards to the OPKs, just read the instructions. They all differ but they're very easy to use & very helpful. Please feel free to come on here or PM me if you need someone to talk to :hugs:

lemondrops - Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you have a sticky little bean very soon :hugs:

*AFM -* CD22 & 3DPO! I got my crosshairs on FF this morning. I'm so excited to be back in "two week wait" although I have a minimum of 15 days before I can test. Now just hoping & praying AF stays away.


----------



## almosthere

gl with your tww karry, hope it flys by!


----------



## Cheska

MrsMM please could you add me to the 24th. 

Lots of luck and babydust to all the march testers. 

Has anybody got a LP of 10/11 days???


----------



## karry1412

Hi Cheska. Sorry to see you over here. According to the FF app I have an LP of 11 days which I didn't realise until this morning. But I'm thinking that can't be right because I ov on Friday & still have 15 days left until testing??

Anyways, I think 11 days is fine. I know under 10 is a problem but I'm not sure about 10 on the button. I'm sure someone here must know the answer though. Also I believe there are supplements you can take to lengthen your LP but again I'm not sure what they are (it may be B6).

So in summary, I'm no help whatsoever but didn't want to read & run! :blush:


----------



## Ilikecake

Right ladies, I did an OPK yesterday I think it was or the day before and it was barely visible. Just did another and it was positive! :wacko: AF is due in 2 days so surely it's not detecting ovulation?!


----------



## almosthere

Cheska said:


> MrsMM please could you add me to the 24th.
> 
> Lots of luck and babydust to all the march testers.
> 
> Has anybody got a LP of 10/11 days???

I believe mine is somewhere between 9-12 days. FF says my average is 11 days...


----------



## Cheska

Aw thanks karry :). I took b6 last month and it did lengthen it a day according to when I think I ovulated. Just in two minds whether to go to the docs, I know some people try a lot longer then I have been but thinking I'd there is something, it could be sorted sooner rather then later. I wonder if they do a progesterone test whether b6 would have any impact on this? Anyone know??


----------



## Cheska

Almostthere....when are you having your progesterone test?


----------



## Ilikecake

This is sooo blurry, I do apologise. My camera wouldn't focus :nope:

I'm hoping you can see how dark the OPK is today though compared to yesterdays. I REALLY hope it's a good sign :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0160.JPG
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Charisse28

MRSMM24, I just wanted to say a huge CONGRATS on your pregnancy and thank you for all the hard work you put into these testing threads! I honestly don't know how you do it! Great job and H&H nine months to you!


----------



## Cheska

Ilikecake- I can see it. GL hope it's your bfp!


----------



## almosthere

Cheska said:


> Almostthere....when are you having your progesterone test?

My OBGYN told me that I am getting cd 3 tests to check progesterone ISSUES so we have not scheduled the cd21 prog. test yet-I am guessing that comes next if need be!


----------



## macca01

hey I'm with you girls testing on 9th march this is our 4th cycle and i really struggled on my own last month when i got a BFN so I thought I'd log in to B&B to give and get some support from you lovely girlies xx


----------



## averitable

Hey ladies, hope you're all having good weekends!

I'm now on cd25, 12ish dpo, with no signs of AF, which means I'm already 2 days further along than last month. Had some horrendous cramps and bloating on Friday evening and really thought I was out, but hanging in there!

Still a bit crampy and sore bbs, but no other symptoms yet. Testing on Thursday...


----------



## almosthere

macca01 said:


> hey I'm with you girls testing on 9th march this is our 4th cycle and i really struggled on my own last month when i got a BFN so I thought I'd log in to B&B to give and get some support from you lovely girlies xx

I have been struggling immensley, especially going into my 6th cycle. We can be strong together, support each other, and create positive vibes that can lead to our bfp, we will get our bfps one way or another! It is hard realizing we are not the percentage of females who get their bfps in the first 4 months, and it will get harder, but eventually, it will be all worth the waiting and struggles :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

Ilikecake - Apparently your body always has levels of the hormones that OPKs test for but that second one is super dark!! Are you testing soon?

Cheska - How long have you been trying for? If you feel you want to go to the doctors, go to the doctors! I'm on cycle 5 at the moment (plus two cycles of NTNP after a loss in the family) & I went in January. They ran blood tests & I had an ultrasound done privately. All came back clear so that's definitely eased my worries. I've been referred to a consultant but the appointment is over a year away.

macca01 - That's what we're here for hun. Any time you need to talk or vent or ask questions, post away! You can PM me any time you want also :flower:


----------



## 2016

Here I am again. 22nd for me please. Can I pre-order my :bfp: now? :rofl:


----------



## Cheska

Almosthere - thank you for answering my nosy questions. 

Karry - on to cycle #8 now. I think I will go make an appt tomorrow. Was undecided whether or not to wait another month (cos I though they may just send me away) but I think you ladies on here have made me make my decision! Thank you. I am already under ob as she knows I am ttc and will be considered high risk 'next time' but haven't seen her since Oct and dont want to bother her. Also not sure if she could help with fertility issues when it isnt her field :-/. Hope you get your bfp. You have a great attitude towards it . Im feeling a bit down sorry for the vent.

2016 - how amazing would that be haha!


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hey Ladies :flower:
Ive been stalking this site for a few days now and think it's time to pop in and say hi and give a big sprinkle of baby dust to everyone! :thumbup:

Well my af is unpredictable, so I use mymonthlycycles
According to them I average 24 day cycles. My last one started on 11th Feb 2012, so af due in 9 days if this is correct lol!
Anyone else around a similar time??


----------



## lorojovanos

So looking at the 2 fat tests, I took apart the FRER!!!! The top one is from about an hour ago, where I def see something, with colour, but then questioned if it was an evap. The bottom one, is from yesterday! No evap!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2948.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 36


----------



## alin3boys

Can i join please i am 41, we have been unofficially ttc since having ds 15 months ago but this cycle is our 1st officially ttc baby no 6,i used to have regular 28 day cycles but since july have ranged from 19-44 days (this last cycle was 23 days)i am on now on cd3,and started using cbfm,soy and charting from next week.

ilikecake ~ i got a positive ov test with my last ds at 9dpo,so went dh went out and got me some tests and came back positive at 10dpo,my ds is now 15 months,so FX for BFP

karry ~ i think 10s day is ok but 9 is not long enough to sustain a pregnancy


----------



## babyseeker

hey ladies, i would like to join will be testing on the 10th of March.....today is my first day of the tww....i not a sympto spotter or poas addict i just hate the long wait.....good luck to you all....:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## al335003

Cheska said:


> MrsMM please could you add me to the 24th.
> 
> Lots of luck and babydust to all the march testers.
> 
> Has anybody got a LP of 10/11 days???

Hi Cheska! I usually have 9-10 day LP and last cycle it was 7 days! From everything I have read having such a short LP makes it pretty much impossible for the fertilized egg to attach to the uterus lining. MrsMM suggested I look into vitamin B6 and boy was she right! I started researching the benefits and possible causes for B6 deficiency online and everything matched up with my history exactly (i.e. being on birth control can cause a B6 deficiency and I was on it for 9 years). I just started taking 100mg of B6 along with my prenatal vitamins (they contain 2.6 mg of B6). I'm by no means a doctor, so I'm not suggesting you do the same as me, BUT I would ask your doctor about it! I have an appointment with my doc on March 6th and I'm going to bring it up with him and I will let you know what he says. Hope this helps you a little! :hugs:


----------



## ShellSunshine

Still hanging in for feb but may stretch it to March since my cycle has been so off this past month. Left side twinges today every now and again but nothing else. <Sigh> I just want my Gummy Bear. :(


----------



## Ilikecake

karry1412 said:


> Ilikecake - Apparently your body always has levels of the hormones that OPKs test for but that second one is super dark!! Are you testing soon?
> 
> Cheska - How long have you been trying for? If you feel you want to go to the doctors, go to the doctors! I'm on cycle 5 at the moment (plus two cycles of NTNP after a loss in the family) & I went in January. They ran blood tests & I had an ultrasound done privately. All came back clear so that's definitely eased my worries. I've been referred to a consultant but the appointment is over a year away.
> 
> macca01 - That's what we're here for hun. Any time you need to talk or vent or ask questions, post away! You can PM me any time you want also :flower:

I wasn't going to test until the 29th or 1st but I'm sooooo tempted to buy a test tomorrow


----------



## almosthere

lorojovanos said:


> So looking at the 2 fat tests, I took apart the FRER!!!! The top one is from about an hour ago, where I def see something, with colour, but then questioned if it was an evap. The bottom one, is from yesterday! No evap!!!!

i maybe see something in the first one but looks light gray evap to me, and the first fat one looks like a very faint bfp but no color inbetween, just pink on top and bottom=hope this is the beginning of ur bfp!


----------



## almosthere

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Hey Ladies :flower:
> Ive been stalking this site for a few days now and think it's time to pop in and say hi and give a big sprinkle of baby dust to everyone! :thumbup:
> 
> Well my af is unpredictable, so I use mymonthlycycles
> According to them I average 24 day cycles. My last one started on 11th Feb 2012, so af due in 9 days if this is correct lol!
> Anyone else around a similar time??

mine is due somewhere in the next 8-10 days! fx its our bfps on the way!!


----------



## Ellis0498

lorojovanos said:


> So looking at the 2 fat tests, I took apart the FRER!!!! The top one is from about an hour ago, where I def see something, with colour, but then questioned if it was an evap. The bottom one, is from yesterday! No evap!!!!

I'd give 2 days and test again. My frer did that last cycle (colour at the top and bottom but nothing really in the middle) really hope it is the start of a BFP but don't want you to be disappointed like I was! Good luck! Fxd for you!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Karry- I know month 8 :sad2:.. No thankfully not to far, we are moving into a bigger house as my oldest dd has decided she no longer wants to share with her little sister :dohh: ... Hoping all the upheaval will distract me a little so im not obsessing for the whole tww!!

has anyone on this thread had lletz treatment i had it done in July the month we started ttc also had my marina coil removed during the treatment according to the nurse this should not affect fertility, but recently been wondering if it could be a factor with me ttc??


----------



## scoobydrlp

Upped clomid dose to 100mg this cycle, I'll be testing March 23rd. FX!!


----------



## 20something

Hi MrsMM, can you please add me - OV today - so will be due AF/testing March 12th

Thanks :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Took another FRER, and absolutely nothing showed up. Not even a hint. I'm starting to think the one from before WAS an evap. :( Either way, I went out and bought six more, to go with the IC's I still have...I know it's still early...


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello Everyone! Just dropping in to say hello.


----------



## lizlovelust

hi ladies,

Any ideas?

check out my chart and OPKs,,,

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MjkuanBn.jpg


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls, adding myself to the list. AF due 22nd March.

This feels like a lucky thread already!

Babydust to all! X


----------



## Ilikecake

March is almost here :happydance:

12dpo SS- another +OPK. Blocked nose, slightly crampy, back ache, nauseous, hormonal, tingly boobs and feeling wet.


----------



## Cheska

Liz - evening of cd 14 looks the strongest to me so I would think you ovulated on cd 15.


----------



## Cheska

al335003 said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM please could you add me to the 24th.
> 
> Lots of luck and babydust to all the march testers.
> 
> Has anybody got a LP of 10/11 days???
> 
> Hi Cheska! I usually have 9-10 day LP and last cycle it was 7 days! From everything I have read having such a short LP makes it pretty much impossible for the fertilized egg to attach to the uterus lining. MrsMM suggested I look into vitamin B6 and boy was she right! I started researching the benefits and possible causes for B6 deficiency online and everything matched up with my history exactly (i.e. being on birth control can cause a B6 deficiency and I was on it for 9 years). I just started taking 100mg of B6 along with my prenatal vitamins (they contain 2.6 mg of B6). I'm by no means a doctor, so I'm not suggesting you do the same as me, BUT I would ask your doctor about it! I have an appointment with my doc on March 6th and I'm going to bring it up with him and I will let you know what he says. Hope this helps you a little! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi I took b6 last month and it did make it 1 day longer (felt as though I was meddling without docs advice). Most things I have read suggest it's only a problem if your LP is under 10 days but I did read something that said some doctors believe under 12 days is a prob. Think I'm going to have to book an appt.

Thank you for your reply. How long have you been trying. Lots Of luck to you this month let's hope it's a lucky thread :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Liz I would say CD16 for O because you still had a strong positive on CD15


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies question...so I'd say for the past month I haven't slept normal. I'm up 2-3 times a night. So whenever I wake up I take my bbt then look at the clock. My month is pretty much all adjustments. So normally I use my temp from btwn 3-4am (I'm supposed to take it 745) bc after that I haven't been sleeping for a full 3 hrs. Now the past 3 nights I've woke up around 245 and have taken my temp and again around 545. But when I adjust them they're not coming out the same and the usually do. If I adjust the earlier ones (closer to when I have been taking my temp, my temp is still staying high or going up. If I use the later ones my temps are going down. Which do I use???


----------



## ickle pand

Haj - I'd use the earlier ones since that's a closer time to the other times you've taken your temps. Try not to worry too much though - you've got a fabulous temp spike for ovulation so you know when to expect AF. FF has plenty of pregnancy charts with what you'd think were terrible temps in the 2WW.


----------



## lizlovelust

But my OPKs haven't been positive and my chart hasn't risen yet! All my OPKs have been negative, even the darkest wasnt a positive, normally when I get a positive the test line is WAY darker than the control.... so confused.


----------



## al335003

Cheska said:


> al335003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM please could you add me to the 24th.
> 
> Lots of luck and babydust to all the march testers.
> 
> Has anybody got a LP of 10/11 days???
> 
> Hi Cheska! I usually have 9-10 day LP and last cycle it was 7 days! From everything I have read having such a short LP makes it pretty much impossible for the fertilized egg to attach to the uterus lining. MrsMM suggested I look into vitamin B6 and boy was she right! I started researching the benefits and possible causes for B6 deficiency online and everything matched up with my history exactly (i.e. being on birth control can cause a B6 deficiency and I was on it for 9 years). I just started taking 100mg of B6 along with my prenatal vitamins (they contain 2.6 mg of B6). I'm by no means a doctor, so I'm not suggesting you do the same as me, BUT I would ask your doctor about it! I have an appointment with my doc on March 6th and I'm going to bring it up with him and I will let you know what he says. Hope this helps you a little! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I took b6 last month and it did make it 1 day longer (felt as though I was meddling without docs advice). Most things I have read suggest it's only a problem if your LP is under 10 days but I did read something that said some doctors believe under 12 days is a prob. Think I'm going to have to book an appt.
> 
> Thank you for your reply. How long have you been trying. Lots Of luck to you this month let's hope it's a lucky thread :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks for your reply! I stopped taking birth control in May'11 and we have been trying since July, so this is our 9th attempt. It took a few months for my cycles to get regulated, but even still what is "regular" is 32 day cycle, ov on cd19-21 and then spot/start af about 9-10days later. So I feel like I'm ov late and starting af too soon. I haven't even been able to take a test because I never make it to my expected af start day. It really gets me down, like really down. Plus my DH works evening/night shift 5:30p-7:30a and I work during the day so BDing takes a lot of effort when trying to time it around ovulation. 

Well that's my pity party for the day. What's your background if you don't mind sharing?! 

And lastly, I was a little concerned about starting B6 on my own, but everything I read online says the amount I'm taking is safe before pregnancy and during the first trimester. It was actually suggested to take 50-100mg of B6 to help with morning sickness! And it is a water soluble vitamin, so (unless one takes 200+mg) any "extra" is expelled in the urine. 

Hope everyone has a great MONDAY! :coffee:


----------



## tugAwug

babyseeker said:


> hey ladies, i would like to join will be testing on the 10th of March.....today is my first day of the tww....i not a sympto spotter or poas addict i just hate the long wait.....good luck to you all....:dust::dust::dust:

I'm with you. I'm not a POAS addict, but I am a major symptom spotter and I too hate the long wait. I'm testing on the 11th. FX and lots of baby dust to us.


----------



## haj624

ickle pand said:


> Haj - I'd use the earlier ones since that's a closer time to the other times you've taken your temps. Try not to worry too much though - you've got a fabulous temp spike for ovulation so you know when to expect AF. FF has plenty of pregnancy charts with what you'd think were terrible temps in the 2WW.

Hey hun, that ovulation date actually isnt right. i had my trigger shot on cd 12 and ovulated on cd 14...i just actually did an override in ff. But i think the first temps are correct anyway


----------



## haj624

so im 11dpo and i took an hpt this morning...it was like 530 in the morning and after a few minutes i didnt see anything so i went back to bed. when i got up again at 745 i glanced at it and where the test line should be you could see what would be the outline of the line (2 lines)...a terrible example but it looked like / / (but not slanted lol) i showed dh and he saw them too. I took another test and didnt see anything but it wasnt fmu. odds are those are just evaps right?


----------



## laney_bump

Hi ladies... Think I got a very light BFP this morning. I've uploaded a pic ... Can yo please let me know wha you think and whether you think I'm seeing things!! https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/893119-10dpo-bfp-whatdo-you-ladies-think.html
Thank you xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:

I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!


----------



## _marmite_

Hi Ladies, Im testing on the 5th March, please can I join?


----------



## Sexy C

hi im new to this my name is shaquanda and today my pd was suppose to come on it didnt so i made an doc appt but i have some symptons, im prayin that we r pregnant wat do u think


----------



## Sexy C

Ilikecake said:


> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!

wat is a opk im new sorry i just want to knw so i can go buy one congrats im happy for u:happydance:


----------



## Jai Me

Hey Ladies!!! How early is too early to start POAS???? Today is 9 dpo for me, AF is due Saturday or Sunday, but I don't think I can hold off testing until then!!


----------



## Jai Me

Ilikecake said:


> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!

Wooo Hooo!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jai Me

Sexy C said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!
> 
> wat is a opk im new sorry i just want to knw so i can go buy one congrats im happy for u:happydance:Click to expand...

OPK, is an Ovulation Predicter Kit


----------



## Kristine409

Ilikecake said:


> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!


CONGRATS!!!:flower:


----------



## laney_bump

A big congrats ilikecake :)

I think I got my BFP this morning. My partner is very excited ATM as he can also see it but I was just wondering what you ladies think. I've uploaded a pic on https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/893119-10dpo-bfp-whatdo-you-ladies-think.html ....just hope I'm really not seeing things xxx


----------



## Sexy C

Jai Me said:


> Sexy C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!
> 
> wat is a opk im new sorry i just want to knw so i can go buy one congrats im happy for u:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OPK, is an Ovulation Predicter KitClick to expand...

o ok i ovulated already my doc told me that my ovulation level was 17.9 and thats was great . i take a test this morning and it was negative i think its to early i have some symptons and i feel pregnant. wat u think i should do


----------



## Number2in2012

Hello Ladies, 
Here from the February thread.AF flew in for me on as scheduled this weekend but I'm still hopeful, so FXed that March will be the month for us all. I hope to see MANY BFP's on here. BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!!! Oh yeah I almost forgot:dohh: I will be testing on the 21st


----------



## Number2in2012

Ilikecake said:


> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!

CONGRATS!!!!:happydance: H&H:cloud9:


----------



## tugAwug

Ilikecake said:


> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!

Congratulations!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## tigerlillie

Ilikecake said:


> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!

OMG :happydance: Woohoooo Ilikecake congrats xxx wishing you a happy and healthy :cloud9: months xxx


----------



## tugAwug

Sexy C said:


> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!
> 
> wat is a opk im new sorry i just want to knw so i can go buy one congrats im happy for u:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OPK, is an Ovulation Predicter KitClick to expand...
> 
> o ok i ovulated already my doc told me that my ovulation level was 17.9 and thats was great . i take a test this morning and it was negative i think its to early i have some symptons and i feel pregnant. wat u think i should doClick to expand...

I'm not a pro, but maybe just wait another day and take another test and/or make a docs appoint for a blood test.


----------



## Ilikecake

Thanks ladies.

It's blurry but there's no doubting the lines :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC05396.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## tugAwug

Here we go with the 2ww. I'm just 2dpo so I'm not SS just yet, but I know I will be in the next 5 days. :dust: to us all!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ellis0498

Ilikecake said:


> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!

Many many congratulations! Wishing you a h & h 9 months!


----------



## DBZ34

Sexy C said:


> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant. Omfg :cry::happydance::cry::happydance: :haha:
> 
> I'm proof that a positive OPK just before your period can mean you are pregnant!
> 
> wat is a opk im new sorry i just want to knw so i can go buy one congrats im happy for u:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OPK, is an Ovulation Predicter KitClick to expand...
> 
> o ok i ovulated already my doc told me that my ovulation level was 17.9 and thats was great . i take a test this morning and it was negative i think its to early i have some symptons and i feel pregnant. wat u think i should doClick to expand...


I think if you wait a couple more days, you might see something on a pregnancy test. It could be that you implanted late and haven't built up enough hcg in your blood yet. So wait a day or two, and test again first thing in the morning. :) Good luck!


----------



## haj624

ilikecake...thats an amazing bfp!!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

With how dark my OPK and the HPT is, i'm going to say i'm a couple of days ahead of what I thought.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies. March IS! your month.


----------



## honeycheeks

MrsMM, could you put me down for march23rd, not really sure of my testing date, it could be anything. I have my HSG on 29th and then lets see what it is after that.


----------



## tigerlillie

Afternoon ladies

CD28 maybe 10DPO :shrug: 

Well I have the 1st of my doc's appointments with my new doctor today hope he/she is ok... as at my age (44) I come across so much negativity, hopefully I will now start to get some answers as to what is going on.

I have 2 temp charts (one in F the other in C) with FF the one in C has given me crosshairs for CD18 and the other hasnt so I havent got a clue :shrug:
I did have a bleed for 5 days after O but as temps stayed above coverline i havent recorded in in either chart as FF wants to start a new cycle. Temps are just above coverline though so if i did manage to catch the eggy I'm not sure if I have enough progestrone to sustain it.
Have been getting lots of cramping on both sides for the past week and feel like bursting into tears for no reason 

As I have to take a wee sample with me today I might get them to check it whilst I am there...


----------



## lorojovanos

Well, I had a serious temperature dip today, 6 dpo. Yesterday was 36.22 and day before 36.21, today was 36.09! Still having some brown cm but this morning when I peed, there was a teeny tiny, but deftinite pin prick size of bright red blood!!!!!!!! The cramps today though, are way worse than they have been.


----------



## skweek35

I know I tested really early!!! I was down to test on March 6th. 
Have been testing since Saturday and getting BFN's 
Tested this morning and got a VERY faint 2nd line! 
Tested again thisafternoon with a FRER and got defo 2nd line!! 

Woohoo! 
May this bring the March test thread all the luck it needs along with the luck of the Irish!!


----------



## laney_bump

Wahoo congrats both... Great day for BFP's today :) xxx


----------



## HappyS

Hi girls

can i join your thread.........I am eagerly looking for buddies! Due to test on March 12th.....ahhh the dreaded 2 week wait has begun!

Used the CBFM so hoping it worked its magic this month! 

Good luck to all of you xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *KRISTINE409, MICHELLEK1975, JUST 1 MORE, MUMMY0F2GIRLZ, LEMONDROPS, CHESKA, MACCA01, 2016, 1MOREMAKES3, ALIN2BOYS, BABYSEEKER, SCOOBYDRLP, 20SOMETHING, OCEANPEARL, _MARMITE_, NUMBER2IN2012, HAPPYS, and HONEYCHEEKS* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:bfp: *ALERT* Sending out a massive CONGRATS to *GINNY83, LANEY_BUMP, SKWEEK35, and ILIKECAKE* Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!

*PEPSICHIC* is hope you get the chance to get your BFP in the UK!:dust:


*HAJ624* you would still get a 2nd line on there as you carry the hormone that OPKs pick up pretty much through your whole cycle....:dust:


*AITY_WENDY* Welcome! WE will talk more, I am a softcups advocate. Definitely look into them, DW and I have been successful 3 times!:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* jpw awesome, hope the BDg is still going on!:dust:


*MISSBABES* :hugs::hugs: Because I can sense that you need them Hun!:dust:


*KARRY* YAY for the CHs!!! That chart is looking pretty good too!:dust:


*CHESKA* I have a pretty good length LP, but I do know that the LP of 9 or less is the cause for concern, anything else is just fine... Hang in there! :dust:


*1MOREMAKES 3 and ALIN3BOYS* Give me a date and I will add it to the fronst page Huns!:dust:


[/B]>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


*AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes, please keep them coming... I have been spotting to light flow since Friday evening. I have more in my journal, as I don't want to post these things during hopeful times for everyone, just trying to remain calm until results on Wednesday. Not going to be spending as much BnB time while I relax, I will be sure to update... :dust::dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## DBZ34

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> *AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes, please keep them coming... I have been spotting to light flow since Friday evening. I have more in my journal, as I don't want to post these things during hopeful times for everyone, just trying to remain calm until results on Wednesday. Not going to be spending as much BnB time while I relax, I will be sure to update... :dust::dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Take care of yourself MrsMM! :hugs: I hope the spotting/light flow stops soon and you get good results on Wednesday.


----------



## averitable

Ooh, congrats on the BFPs ladies!

Look after yourself MrsMM - fingers crossed for bean.

I am having to physically prevent myself from testing. 13dpo, weird boob pains and cramps, and very, er, wet - I keep thinking it must be AF but no! Might break down and test tomorrow morning...


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks for updating MrsMM. I hope you get your bfp this month x


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm scared:( Had a major temp dip today, having some light brown discharge, and today, there was a tiny bright red spot on the tissue. IB? Then now, the brown discharge is getting darker...:( Sounds like af is coming?


----------



## Cheska

Thanks mrsmm. If you were in my shoes would you take b6 to lengthen it a day or so. I know it's my decision just value your opinion. 

How are you feeling??


----------



## LucyHaywoth

hiya everyone i'm pretty new to this, its my first month trying to conceive to.. I'm looking for a buddy to chat and symptom spot with.. I am 9DPO .. AF is due Saturday! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*CHESKA* If it were me, yes, because the implanting stage can be the deciding factor, as I am learning. I take B6 and mine has been pretty steady.... GL :dust:


----------



## horseypants

hi MsM, thanks for these threads!! I love them and want to join for March. I'll be testing when af is due, on the 31rst!

Hi Ocean Pearl :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

horseypants said:


> hi MsM, thanks for these threads!! I love them and want to join for March. I'll be testing when af is due, on the 31rst!
> 
> Hi Ocean Pearl :)

Hi lovely, sorry AF came! Onto march for us! I'm temping this month and using opks and preseed. Are you doing anything new this cycle, or sticking to what you know? Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

:) i'm on the fence about ntnp OR the whole shebang!
temping for the first time, opks, preseed and softcups! LOL

...kinda leaning toward the whole shebang :)

i'd love an xmas baby... is that when we'd be having babies if we get lucky this month?


----------



## ocean_pearl

horseypants said:


> :) i'm on the fence about ntnp OR the whole shebang!
> temping for the first time, opks, preseed and softcups! LOL
> 
> ...kinda leaning toward the whole shebang :)
> 
> i'd love an xmas baby... is that when we'd be having babies if we get lucky this month?

I know what you mean, I've been relaxed ttc for over 18 months so now I'm activity ttc I thought I'd try temping this month in hope of learning about my cycle more. 

Yes, we would have a Xmas/new years baby! :happydance:


----------



## SookiesNique

ocean_pearl said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> hi MsM, thanks for these threads!! I love them and want to join for March. I'll be testing when af is due, on the 31rst!
> 
> Hi Ocean Pearl :)
> 
> Hi lovely, sorry AF came! Onto march for us! I'm temping this month and using opks and preseed. Are you doing anything new this cycle, or sticking to what you know? Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

Last cycle we BDed like craaaaazy. My RE laughed and gave me a look when he saw my temp chart because everyday since AF was over we BDed. Now we are BDing every other day and have even gone 2 days in between. It's still the same amount of fun...lol I have also resorted to checking CM. It was dry earlier in the cycle but now it's creamy, and abundant. I'm waiting to see what my change in CM means for us, because last cycle In checked it once and it seemed dry, and never checked it again. It turned out that I didn't O at all. This time the change has me curious. I'm also actually using a basal thermometer versus a standard, and I took Clomid CD 3-7 this cycle. Last cycle I took it CD 5-9. There are some differences. According to FF I'm 3 DPO. 

As for symptom spotting, I've been having some cramps that feel similar to AF but not quite. These cramps almost burn a little.


----------



## ocean_pearl

SookiesNique said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> hi MsM, thanks for these threads!! I love them and want to join for March. I'll be testing when af is due, on the 31rst!
> 
> Hi Ocean Pearl :)
> 
> Hi lovely, sorry AF came! Onto march for us! I'm temping this month and using opks and preseed. Are you doing anything new this cycle, or sticking to what you know? Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Last cycle we BDed like craaaaazy. My RE laughed and gave me a look when he saw my temp chart because everyday since AF was over we BDed. Now we are BDing every other day and have even gone 2 days in between. It's still the same amount of fun...lol I have also resorted to checking CM. It was dry earlier in the cycle but now it's creamy, and abundant. I'm waiting to see what my change in CM means for us, because last cycle In checked it once and it seemed dry, and never checked it again. It turned out that I didn't O at all. This time the change has me curious. I'm also actually using a basal thermometer versus a standard, and I took Clomid CD 3-7 this cycle. Last cycle I took it CD 5-9. There are some differences. According to FF I'm 3 DPO.
> 
> As for symptom spotting, I've been having some cramps that feel similar to AF but not quite. These cramps almost burn a little.Click to expand...

:haha: at the crazy bding! Well done. We dtd everyday following my + opk too. OH was great about it.

Good luck with the clomid sweetie. Try preseed if you don't have much cm this time plus clomid is known to dry up cm a lot x


----------



## veeeh

Hello ladies,
I'm in the 2ww and will be testing in March. Can I join your group? :)
I'm day 21 so AF is due March 11th though I think I won't be able to stop myself testing from March 7th or so!!

Good luck everyone!
xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Good luck veeeh


----------



## ickle pand

I'm on CD10 now and trying to work out what our DTD strategy should be this cycle. I have long irregular cycles thanks to PCOS so it's always hard to predict. I'm going to talk to my DH later but I think every 2nd day until I get a peak on my CBFM. He's too easy going but time is running out for us to conceive naturally. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## horseypants

hi icklepand! i started this poll and may want to update/improve it. you say you are a numbers geek so i thought i'd ask for your help :) it's so we can see what days people got their bps on generally :)

I'm thinking i should at least update the post to ask if people have tested leading up to their bpf too

for those of us trying to conceive, it can shed some light on BFNs and what to expect/what our chances are while we wait :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/891179-day-dpo-did-you-get-your-bfp.html

...also icklepand, keep me updated. i too am in "re-examining" mode

ps. MrsMM, wishing you lots of luck and sending good vibes


----------



## Bay

Rest well MRsMM and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Victoriaj

I'm totally new to bnb as of this eve, but I'm ttc and gonna test on 7th march, if I can join? Thanks!


----------



## horseypants

welcome vic!


----------



## luna_19

ugh i'm dying to test but i promised myself i would wait until i'm late :(


----------



## almosthere

wow soooo many bfps congrats ladies!!!!

mrsmm24 wishing you and little bean health!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! I think I'm going to join you ladies.. Oh and I have moved to ntnp.. My chances are very slim since he just got a new job and only see each other on Saturdays and Sunday's.. I also had a strange cycle last month so I'm not overly sure when I will ov or if I will this month.. I'm guessing I might be due for af around the 9th so I'd like to be put down for that day :) Good luck to the people testing sending lots of :dust: and congrats to those who got a :bfp: !!!


----------



## lizlovelust

My charts stillweird,OPKsstillweird.

Today i havefelt nauseousallday,heartburn, super fatigued.

I feel like butt!

Going to set up a doc app. Sometime this coming week


----------



## PinkLove22

Im bumping myself over.

Af is late 1 day and still BFN for me, so its only a matter of time before the witch shows and i "officially" join this thread


----------



## tigerlillie

MrsMM i have everything Xed for you that this little bean sticks and for your test results on Wednesday xx

Congrats on the :bfp:s wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months

AFM, really good response at the docs today very positive and no negativity due to my age woohoooooo result.....I have another appointment on Thursday morning where I will meet with the doc that specialises in fertility at this clinic ohhhh i can't wait lol


----------



## lemondrops

I want to go to sleep and wake up in a week so I can test! Maybe it was the six times BDing but I feel like there's a great chance of getting a BFP this month.


----------



## boxxey

I just tested but got a bfn i knew that would happen as its to soon still


----------



## mommy2be7772

:hi:


Victoriaj said:


> I'm totally new to bnb as of this eve, but I'm ttc and gonna test on 7th march, if I can join? Thanks!


----------



## lemondrops

I have a temp question maybe someone could answer. This is my first time doing it, and I am not charting on fertility friend and I don't know much about it but this is what I have. On Tuesday/Wednesday I was at 98.2, Thursday 99.0, Friday-Monday 99.2 or 99.3. I got a positive OPK on Wednesday. Is the fact that my temp hasn't dropped a good sign?


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi I wish there was a gyno or someone super smart in that area to help me with my OPKs and chart!


----------



## lizlovelust

my OPKs this cycle...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/OPKs.jpg


----------



## munchkinlove

lizlovelust said:


> my OPKs this cycle...
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/OPKs.jpg

have you ever tried digital opk's? i love them so easy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

no too expensive, but I've used these kinds my whole 6 cycles and these are from the same batch I used last cycle and all my other cycles they were LIGHT and gradually got darker as O arrived, this cycle they are just dark all cycle....BFN on every HPT too.


----------



## tugAwug

:coffee: TWW............


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - Going by your chart and your OPKs (though I'm not an expert on them) I'd say you're still waiting to ov just now. Hope it happens soon for you, I know how hard it is to wait and wait.


----------



## DBZ34

lemondrops said:


> I have a temp question maybe someone could answer. This is my first time doing it, and I am not charting on fertility friend and I don't know much about it but this is what I have. On Tuesday/Wednesday I was at 98.2, Thursday 99.0, Friday-Monday 99.2 or 99.3. I got a positive OPK on Wednesday. Is the fact that my temp hasn't dropped a good sign?


Yes. It might be worth it to join FF, because it will analyze your chart for you and you get VIP stuff free for the first month...But after a positive OPK, it's definitely good that your temps haven't dropped. You want a rise of at least .3 degrees (which you had) and you want them to stay up for three consecutive days to confirm ovulation. So I would say that you've ovulated and now you're in your TWW. Happy testing. :)


----------



## Ilikecake

I don't want to leave here!! :( good luck to the rest of you ladies. I'm going to stalk for a while


----------



## Annie77

Am due AF next tues/wed but have been feeling really tired last few nights. I usually go to bed at 11/12 and read for an hour but have been asleep on couch at 7pm on Sunday, bed by 830 last night. Very unlike me but I think I am too early for symptoms? I remember with first pregnancy I fell asleep in a restaurant!


----------



## al335003

Can I be added to test on March 16th? Thanks! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I migh O in the next day or two! My temp dropped a heck of a lot today!


----------



## karry1412

Hi everyone! :wave:

Cheska - Have you made the appointment? Do you have long to wait? It will definitely put your mind at ease. It will be great to talk face to face to a professional who can answer all your questions. I hope it goes well for you - be sure to let me know, won't you? I didn't realise I had a good attitude! :happydance:

Ilikecake - Congratulations!! I hope you have a happy & healthy nine months!! I'm delighted for you! :baby:

ocean_pearl - I hope you're right & this is a luck thread! :thumbup:

lizlovelust - I know the OPKs you are using are more affordable but the smiley face ones are definitely clearer...

haj624 - I so hope this is the start of your BFP!! When are you retesting?? :test:

laney_bump - I definitely see a line on there! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

Number2in2012 - Sorry to see you over here but I hope we both get our BFPs in March :baby:

tugAwug - Welcome back to the TWW! Hope this is your last one for a while :thumbup:

skweek35 - Wow!! That's fantastic news! I'm thrilled for you! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

HappyS - Welcome! :wave: I'll be testing the day after you. Good luck to us both!

MrsMM24 - Thanks for checking my chart again! It's always so reassuring. I just read your latest journal entry & hope everything is ok. I commented on the journal itself.

averitable - Your symptoms sound so good! Good luck if you test early - be sure to let us know if you do!

LucyHaywoth - Welcome! :wave: Hope you have some beginners luck.

horseypants - My FF app says that if this is the month (fingers crossed!!) then I'd be due on November 15th (my likely godmothers birthday). That would be nice though - we'd be home & a bit settled for Christmas :happydance: That would be the absolute dream.

ickle pand - I think that sounds like a good plan. Maybe try every second day through the cycle & then every day when you get your high on your CBFM.

Victoriaj - Welcome to the site! :wave: How long have you been TTC for?

skeet9924 - That is rough alright. As I said before I really hope that your ovulation happens to be over the weekend.

tigerlillie - I'm delighted to hear things went well with the doctor. It's not right that you should face discrimination because of your age - surely you want a little baby as much as the rest of us. Good luck on Thursday - be sure to let me know how it goes :hugs:

lemondrops - It would definitely be worth checking out the FF site or app. It's so simple. You don't have to go through all those tutorials (unless you really wanted to). You just plug your numbers (& any other symptoms or OPKs) into the dates & it will tell you when it thinks you ovulated & when you should test. I'm fairly new to it myself & I think it's great.

Annie77 - I don't think you're too early for symptoms, especially if you know what to expect from previous pregnancies. Fingers crossed!

*AFM -* I'm delighted to see three really great girls have had their BFPs (or start of them) since I was here last! I really hope this is a lucky thread for us all. I'm 5DPO today & my testing day seems so far away! DH is off work next week so that will be a great distraction - we're also going away this weekend :happydance: Don't really have much else to report...

Could I please be moved to the 13th? FF says so! :haha:


----------



## haj624

Hi Karry I retested this morning with a FRER and got a BFN :cry:


----------



## HappyS

Thanks Karry! Good luck to you too! Have you been using the CBFM? You can be my buddy and we should update our symptoms for each other! GL!! x


----------



## Babybaba

Hey lovely ladies!!! 

Please can I join you!!! My official test date will be 8/march (the day before af is due)

soooo excited and positive about this cycle and would love to have some ladies to share this tww with :hugs:

xx


----------



## danswifey31

Hi gals :hi: new to the tww, I'm offically in for this month and should be testing on the 9th:happydance:.

:dust: to all testers this month :hugs:

Congrats to all the :bfp:this month and Happy and healthy 9 months:thumbup:

and big :hugs::hug: to all who are out this month just keep your heads up for next month.


----------



## moose31

Just bought my opk for this month I am CD5 cant wait to start POAS :) i should ovulate around my DH bday perfect timing :thumbup:


----------



## Victoriaj

I've been ttc for about four months. We started really relaxed and I didn't even know when I was O. We had a couple of weeks in Dec when AF didn't arrive and we were both hopeful, but it didn't last. I'm just starting to really hope. The OH is a bit older than me and we'd love a family before he's 40, but I'm sure it'll happen when it's ready. This month I've got a calendar, conceive plus and I worked out when I was O by checking cm and we've bd'd lots, mostly beforehand.. FXd! I'm going to test on 7th March unless AF arrives.. she's due that day. I went out yesterday and bought two tests.. v exciting!


----------



## heavenly

Victoriaj said:


> I've been ttc for about four months. We started really relaxed and I didn't even know when I was O. We had a couple of weeks in Dec when AF didn't arrive and we were both hopeful, but it didn't last. I'm just starting to really hope. The OH is a bit older than me and we'd love a family before he's 40, but I'm sure it'll happen when it's ready. This month I've got a calendar, conceive plus and I worked out when I was O by checking cm and we've bd'd lots, mostly beforehand.. FXd! I'm going to test on 7th March unless AF arrives.. she's due that day. I went out yesterday and bought two tests.. v exciting!

FXd for you. xx


----------



## LittlemissH

Hi Ladies can i join? Im 8 dpo today i think. AF due 5th March so testing up until then (i have heaps of internet cheapies & just cant seem to help myself!) 
This is our 3rd cycle and im getting impatient....the second cycle was 54 days long however blood tests and ultrasound normal...
Ive had heaps of symptoms including very vivid dreams for the last 4 days and feeling hotter than usual, that said ive sworn i have had symptoms every month so far! 
Good luck ladies. Praying for our BFP's soon x


----------



## hercfreak

Hi ladies,
Wow loads has happened since I was here last! Congrats all on your :bfp:'s.

AFM - Been signed off sick to day. Woke up with an unbelievably sore throat and for the last 2 days all I want to do is sleep. My CBFM is confusing the hell out of me this cycle. I starting testing on day 7 and it showed a high reading straight away and has done since. Normally I get 3 low readings then 3 high followed by 2 peaks, 1 high and then 1 low. Hopefully it's indicating that this could be our lucky month. When we got our last :bfp: I had 10 high readings, 2 peak, 1 high and then 1 low!


----------



## Kare2012

Congrats to the 4 BFPs!!! How exciting!! :happydance: Great way to start off! 

I am getting so eager to test NOW but I'm only 7DPO so know I shouldn't. I haven't had any major symptoms but I get dull achey pain on my left side on and off but today I haven't felt it. Last night and day before I've been hungry! Going to din tonight with a friend so looking forward to taking my mind off the 2WW for awhile. 

:dust:


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies I'm back to join you again x just got my 1st af after my 4th loss but we're jumping straight back on the train x

MrsMM can you put me down for 25th please xx

:dust: :dust: :dust: all round xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LUCYHAYWOTH, HORSEYPANTS, VEEEH, VICTORIAJ, SKEET9924, AL335003, BABYBABA, DANSWIFEY31, LITTLEMISSH, MRSKG* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* You don't have to leave this thread, stalk away Hun, but come on over to this thread as well and meet some Bump Buddies... (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.


*LEMONDROPS* yes, you can be happy that your temp doesn't drop after OV, you want it to increase and maintain. It is really worth it to have FF analyze as you go if you decide to join for free.:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* would be easier with digis, I agree with ICKLE however., I think you are still waiting to OV. Having been with you over the last few months and your OV date, I think that you should try to get in with the doc to see what is happening with your OV Hun! GL FXD!:dust:


[/B]>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


*AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes. Sadly, late last evening, I began to bleed heavier than ever, cramps, clotting, and dehydration. We went in and I was having a confirmed MC. We are scheduled to follow-up on thursday morning, from there, we will begin the steps to see what has gone on the last 2 successful BFPs and all the testing. We are WTTC until we get some more answers as to what we may be able to do. You all have been a tremendous support outside of DW, and I hope that I can continue to post effectively on my testing threads and journal. I am having moments of saddness and don't want to impose so, please bear with me when it takes me a little longer.... Let's go MARCH BFPs, we are looking to hear some good news:dust::dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## hercfreak

MrsMM I'm so sorry to hear you going through MC. Thoughts and :hugs: to you and DW.


----------



## Ellis0498

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LUCYHAYWOTH, HORSEYPANTS, VEEEH, VICTORIAJ, SKEET9924, AL335003, BABYBABA, DANSWIFEY31, LITTLEMISSH, MRSKG* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ILIKECAKE* You don't have to leave this thread, stalk away Hun, but come on over to this thread as well and meet some Bump Buddies... (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.
> 
> 
> *LEMONDROPS* yes, you can be happy that your temp doesn't drop after OV, you want it to increase and maintain. It is really worth it to have FF
> analyze as you go if you decide to join for free.:dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* would be easier with digis, I agree with ICKLE however., I think you are still waiting to OV. Having been with you over the last few
> months and your OV date, I think that you should try to get in with the doc to see what is happening with your OV Hun! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> [/B]>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you
> through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> *AFM...* I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes. Sadly, late last evening, I began to bleed heavier than ever, cramps, clotting, and
> dehydration. We went in and I was having a confirmed MC. We are scheduled to follow-up on thursday morning, from there, we will begin the steps to see what has gone on the last 2 successful BFPs and all the testing. We are WTTC until we get some more answers as to what we may be able to do. You all have been a tremendous support outside of DW, and I hope that I can continue to post effectively on my testing threads and journal. I am having
> moments of saddness and don't want to impose so, please bear with me when it takes me a little longer.... Let's go MARCH BFPs, we are looking to hear some good news:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I am so so sorry, absolutely devastated for you. If there is anything we can do just say. Lots and lots of ladies here giving you virtual hugs. xxxx


----------



## moose31

so sorry MrsMM24:hugs:


----------



## haj624

I am so so sorry. My heart just broke for you.


----------



## laney_bump

I'm so sorry to hear of what you going through MrsMM24 :hugs: xxx


----------



## heavenly

Thinking of you and your OH, Mrs MM24. :hugs:


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hello again Mrs.MM! 
Thanks for taking on the managing of yet another very active thread.
It's nice (yet sad) to see so many familiar names onto the March cycle.
You can put me down for testing on the 20th. I will NOT test early - I will not go through the devastation of another chemical this cycle. I have no idea if my cycle will regulate itself after the Feb loss, so we'll see if I even ovulate on schedule. But, for now, looking ahead to lots of DTD around the 6th, and hopefully a STICKY BFP come the 20th.

Best of luck to everyone, I hope this is the one for us!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Oh my goodness, Mrs. MM, I'm so so sorry... I hadn't read back through the earlier posts yet :( I completely understand what you're going through, although you were farther along than I was. If you want to chat, feel free to PM me! It gets easier... at first I had no intention of trying again right away. It didn't seem right... now that some time has past, and hubby is finally eager (having experienced what it felt like to "be a daddy" even if only for a week), I think I'm ready to try again. Keep your chin up, and don't be afraid to use us for support, it's what we're here for!
Take care,
xox


----------



## Jai Me

I am so very sorry MrsMM,
My thoughts and Prayers are with you & your DW. I hope you get some answers quick!
Take Care


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh my gosh MrsMM24 I'm so so so sorry!


----------



## almosthere

mrsmm i am so sorry for your loss-i have read so much on your journey i am trying to hold back my tears as i type this. i hope you find all the answers you need to lead to your next successful BFP.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So sorry to hear that MrsMM. I know exactly how you feel. Here to talk if you need to.


----------



## lemondrops

If I got a positive OPK on Wednesday do I count Thursday as 1DPO or Friday as 1DPO


----------



## almosthere

I would say count Friday as you usually ov 24-48 hours after your first pos. opk


----------



## lemondrops

sigh! okay, that's what i thought i would've just preferred thursday so that I'd be 6DPO and not 5.


----------



## almosthere

hahaha I know I think I am either 6 or 7 dpo today, but I am assuming 7 so I can test 1 day sooner =)


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp dropped today but OPK is still not positive. Maybe tomorrow it will be?


----------



## almosthere

it looks like you may have od on cd16...did you have any confirming temps or symptoms lizlovelust?


----------



## almosthere

based on your opk's...


----------



## lizlovelust

I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet, none of them have been as dark as or darker than the control line, my temp dropped today though and it usually does drop right before I O.


----------



## almosthere

eek! baby dust to you, and get of here and go BD!!


----------



## wantabubba

Hi there please put me down for the 14th of March! Will test then hopefully it's a positive! This is my first time trying on clomid very excited :)


----------



## tigerlillie

Ohhh MrsMM :cry:

I am so sorry to hear of your loss xxx my heart goes out to you, your DW and DD xxx I hope that you get the answers you need to lead you into your forever bean very shortly xxx 

Don't worry about us lot on here, take the time to grieve and when you are ready to TTC again we will all be here to support you as you have supported so many along your journey so far xxxxx


----------



## immy11

Well said tigerlillie, take care of yourself mrsmm24 and we'll be hear for you when you need us x x x


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi ladies,

Congrats on the :bfp:'s so far and we're not even into March yet woohooooo wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months xxx

:dust: for all testing this month

AFM: cycle 6 TTC.....Well my chart finally gave me a confirmed 'O' on cd18 (17th Feb) temps have been just above coverline to 10DPO where I had a major dip and a dollop of very slightly tinged pink CM, back up on 11DPO and up even higher today on 12DPO alot of CM and very creamy and white, hope they stay up there, got Doc's appointment tomorrow ...... now I have confirmed 'O' i will be testing alot sooner AF due 2-3 March so will test around the 7th if AF or impatience doesnt get me sooner lol


----------



## averitable

Oh MrsMM I'm so sorry. Hope you can find answers.

AF started last night, I'm out. Boo. I'm not too surprised though - I was away from OH too much around O. Just pleased I managed a 27 day cycle - that's nearly back to pre-pill length.

Onwards to...March again. Next testing date: 28th March.


----------



## honeycheeks

Im so sorry about you MrsMM. I cant say that I understand what you are going through, that wouldnt be fair to say, but I am out here to support you in my best way.

AFM, I did my HSG today morning and found out that both tubes are blocked. So you could take me off the list till we figure out something,probably save some money for IVF.


----------



## taurusmom05

well i finally got a seriously positive OPK yesterday! going to count tomorrow as 1DPO. im pretty sure my body geared up for one, as my lines got darker... became an "almost" positive, then got lighter... now i am getting EWCM a few days later than i usually do in my cycle. does this mean my period will be late or will i just have a short luteal phase this cycle?

either way, im excited! hope all is well with you ladies. congrats to the bfps, sorry to those the witch got.

mrsmm, we care about you so much, please take all the time you need... and do not feel obligated to come on here during this time just bc of the threads. we understand... and will be awaiting your next ttc cycle with bells on. please rest, be at peace with your heart and mind. prayers and lots of hugs!


----------



## LittlemissH

Huge hugs MrsMM, this happened to me in 2010, it really does feel awful. Baby dust to you xxxx


----------



## wantabubba

Testing on March 15/20! Can't wait! This is my first month TTC'ing, baby dust to all of us!


----------



## wantabubba

honeycheeks said:


> Im so sorry about you MrsMM. I cant say that I understand what you are going through, that wouldnt be fair to say, but I am out here to support you in my best way.
> 
> AFM, I did my HSG today morning and found out that both tubes are blocked. So you could take me off the list till we figure out something,probably save some money for IVF.

My heart goes out to you.. I'm sure that some day in some way you will have a baby..


----------



## poodlefrogs

Well guys, I'm not out, but I tested this morning and still negative! I'm 19DPO and having some great symptoms that haven't let up. AF is no where to be seen and I just feel pregnant! I just keep getting BFNs...So on to March it is!

Good luck everyone =)


----------



## ickle pand

What tests are you using poodlefrogs?


----------



## veeeh

So sorry to hear your news MrsMM. Thinking of you and hoping you find out some answers.
Take care of yourself
xx


----------



## stitchycat

Oh, MrsMM, I'm so sorry - my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


Happy Leap Day March Testers!


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *WANTABUBBA and BABYHOPES.* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


*POODLEFROGS* Hang in there, let that hormone continue to build so you can see dark pink BFP lines on that stick!:dust:


*HONEYCHEEKS* so sorry to hear this news, although I don't know exactly what you are going through, I do understand the sadness and worry you are going through about TTC your forever baby. Try not to get down and worry, you will receive that Forever Baby soon Hun. FXD for the IVF.:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* My lovely TTC Buddy, thank you so much for your kind words. I will definitely be resting and taking care of myself with DWs help over the next few days. When my energy is up though, it takes more from me NOT to get on and cheer for you all on BnB into March! This is not only my favorite month, it is such a beautiful month and I want to see you all into it! I am smiling thinking about your +OPK, YAY! Let's go March BFP. As for your earlier OV, you should have the same LP, BUT I am not looking to hear anything on how long your cycle is because you are going to get a BFP at the end of your LP and we will be dancing on those dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* I am ecstatic that your cycle is going better,we had a couple of rough spots there recently, this sounds like the ONE! FXD!:dust: 


*LEMONDROPS* without a confirmed OV day (with U/S, temp dip, monitor) it is really just as guess, as the egg releases 12-36 hrs after a surge which is what the OPK detects. So I would say 1DPO is Friday or Saturday. Which means BD until Saturday or Sunday!:dust:


*>>>On 8DPO end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



Ladies When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 33 to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.

AFM... Recovering, I have a follow-up tomorrow to monitor the process and it's effect on my body as well as to see if all is finished. Physical pain is subsiding, so I will keep you all posted, will definitely update my journal. Thank you again so very much for your thoughts and  They are returned to you x10!!

*First Page Updated**


----------



## hope0678

hello all, I'm supposed to test on the 12th I think, I'll wait till that, for right now i'm using prometrium pills (vaginal) baby dust to all of us!!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey girls... :wave: 

i'm due to test around the 8-9th.

hope this is a positive thread, good luck to you all xx

:dust:


----------



## Mrskg

:cry: big :hugs: MrsMM you have been there for me through 3 of my losses please know that I am also here for you x x x


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies. DH and I went to the RE for the first time last night and he was actually really nice to us. he addressed all my questions and concerns. He did a sono last night and he did some bloodwork. the bloodwork was an hcg (to see if I'm pregnant. which he told me I shouldnt be surprised if it come back negative.), pregesterone, and he did genetics testing. which pretty much was to see if i was a carrier for anything....cystic fibrosis...something like that. He's sending DH in for some bloodwork today. I have to go to a lab for some bloodwork. He says he feels with DH's morphology and what not surgery really wouldnt help and he thinks we will have to do IVF. but he said he doesnt want to make any guesses like other ppl have been doing. he wants to know exactly what is wrong. he seemed like he genuinely wanted to help and like he was tailoring a plan specifically for us which was great. he wasnt like this is the first step i take with everyone then the second. I have to call them when I get my period then on day 3 of my period he wants me to get bloodwork and then again once between days 21-24 of my cycle. He told us he cant see why we wouldnt be pregnant within 6 months. But he wants to see exactly what all the bloodwork says first. He suggested we skip IUI this month, so pretty much we'll be taking the next month off from ttc.:cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Haj that sounds like you've got a really good doctor who's treating you as an individual. My FS and my gynae are really good too and it makes all the difference. I'm on the waiting list for NHS funded IVF at the moment and there's some good threads in the Assisted conception section with lots of information from other ladies who've already been through it all, if you want to start researching just in case. Good luck :)


----------



## River54

So because FF changed my O date, I am now 8dpo

SS @ 8dpo - started feeling tired even though I am getting sleep, gas, and creamy CM throughout.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## haj624

ickle pand said:


> Haj that sounds like you've got a really good doctor who's treating you as an individual. My FS and my gynae are really good too and it makes all the difference. I'm on the waiting list for NHS funded IVF at the moment and there's some good threads in the Assisted conception section with lots of information from other ladies who've already been through it all, if you want to start researching just in case. Good luck :)

Yeah, I wanted to try to find out about that becuase my husbands insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime but they cover 75% so we're responsible for 25% of it and I'm not sure how much that will be yet. So I didn't know about payment plans and all that stuff.


----------



## DBZ34

taurusmom05 said:


> well i finally got a seriously positive OPK yesterday! going to count tomorrow as 1DPO. im pretty sure my body geared up for one, as my lines got darker... became an "almost" positive, then got lighter... now i am getting EWCM a few days later than i usually do in my cycle. does this mean my period will be late or will i just have a short luteal phase this cycle?


If ovulation is later than usual, then your period will be later. You LP should stay about the same, give or take a day, even when you ovulate late.


----------



## ickle pand

haj624 said:


> Yeah, I wanted to try to find out about that becuase my husbands insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime but they cover 75% so we're responsible for 25% of it and I'm not sure how much that will be yet. So I didn't know about payment plans and all that stuff.

That's good that you won't have to pay for it all yourself, although 25% will probably still be quite a chunk. I believe at the clinic I go to a cycle is approximately £4000 which is roughly $6500. 

There's loads of info about the down regulation, stimming, egg collection etc etc that I found really useful. I like to know absolutely everything though lol!


----------



## haj624

ickle pand said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wanted to try to find out about that becuase my husbands insurance covers 3 IVF's in your lifetime but they cover 75% so we're responsible for 25% of it and I'm not sure how much that will be yet. So I didn't know about payment plans and all that stuff.
> 
> That's good that you won't have to pay for it all yourself, although 25% will probably still be quite a chunk. I believe at the clinic I go to a cycle is approximately £4000 which is roughly $6500.
> 
> There's loads of info about the down regulation, stimming, egg collection etc etc that I found really useful. I like to know absolutely everything though lol!Click to expand...

I believe clinics around here at between 10-12k. I'll have to find out exactly on my next appt.

Yeah I want to learn everyhting.


----------



## manny82

so sorry MrsMM24


----------



## manny82

lizlovelust said:


> Oh my gosh MrsMM24 I'm so so so sorry!

liz m CD17 today did you o yet???


----------



## Shey

Aww MrsMM Im so sorry for your loss! my thoughs and prayers go out to you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Annie77

Gassy++ today, to the point that I don't really want to go on my night out with school friends. Had a little bit of white creamy lotion cm today which is different from before.

Boobs a little sensitive but it may just normal premenstrual symptoms.


----------



## karry1412

Hi everyone!! :wave:

Welcome to all the new ladies! :flower:

MrsMM24 - I am truly sorry to hear your news. I can't believe it! I actually shed a tear. I know how much you wanted this. It's just so unfair. You take as long as you need away from here but don't be staying away because you don't want to "impose". We are all here for you, just as you have been for us. Please know you can PM me any time :hugs:

haj624 - It sucks that you've to take a month off but at least you're getting the help you need. It sounds like your doctor is fantastic! I'm sorry to hear you may have to go the IVF route but at least you don't have to pay 100% of the costs.

HappyS - No, unfortunately I haven't got a CBFM. DH isn't keen on spending the money. I use OPKs & temp but that's about it. We can still be buddies if you like? How many DPO are you? I'm 6DPO today & don't really have any symptoms to report. Feeling quite tired today so maybe that's something. I went to bed at the usual time last night & even had a bit of a lie in this morning so I shouldn't be this tired... :shrug: Any symptoms yourself?

tigerlillie - Your temps & CM sound fantastic! I hope this is it for you!

averitable - Sorry to hear AF got you. I'm glad your still in with a shot for March though :flower:

honeycheeks -Sorry to hear your tubes are blocked. What's the next step? :hugs:

taurusmom05 - Yay for the +OPK! :happydance: Get to bd-ing!! Your period will probably be a little later this time. The second part of your cycle always stays in & around the same - it's the first part that varies. I've my fingers crossed for you this cycle!

*AFM -* 6DPO today. Nothing to report really. I'm sitting here bawling watching the last episode of Friends but that's nothing new! :haha: I am a little more tired than I should be given that I got a good nights sleep so maybe that's something...

:happydance: IT'S MARCH TOMORROW LADIES!! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

HA! I just realised that we have 4 BFPs on the _March_ testing thread & the month hasn't even started yet!! We're off to a good start! Let's keep them coming! :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

9/11DPO SS time...Cramps for the third day (may be AF getting ready to rear her ugly head), headache, gassy, backache, sore throat, slightly sore bbs, high temp, runny nose/cold (may be a symptom...but probably not really), indigestion/burping. 

No idea if these actually mean anything, but hey, it's always fun to SS in the TWW. :)


----------



## sharnw

MrsMM im so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: xo its so heart breaking for mc :cry::cry: we'r all thinking of you :hugs:



I am 1 dpo today got this beauty yesterday, my temp went up this morning, we bd'd ALOT in the past few days :blush:
Just in time as dh goes away for work today for 12 days...
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 11


----------



## danswifey31

Hiya ladies well Im DPO 2 today and I have been having a slight cramping in my right ovary and I have had no energy and so tired:sleep: I really dont want to symptom spot cause its way to early, but of course im going to:dohh:! but the cramping is worrying me has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## LalaR

danswifey31 said:


> Hiya ladies well Im DPO 2 today and I have been having a slight cramping in my right ovary and I have had no energy and so tired:sleep: I really dont want to symptom spot cause its way to early, but of course im going to:dohh:! but the cramping is worrying me has anyone had this happen to them?

Don't worry. I get little cramps right through from ov to AF.:wacko:


----------



## boymom

Hello ladies,
It seems I am late to the party, but honestly thought I would have an answer either way by now! Not supposed to be testing in March :wacko: since AF was due last Thursday 2/23! I had some brief red spotting on Thursday morning and thought she was here but then NOTHING since.

I tested BFN on 18 DPO and am now 20 DPO. Really need some help with this. I just wish AF would come on already if I'm not pg!! 

Is anyone out there past their expected AF with a BFN????
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrskg

Did you maybe ov late boy mom? Xx


----------



## AltaMom

Wow! So nice to see some BFP's and it isn't even the 1st of March yet! H&H 9 months to all the lucky ladies.


----------



## Abby75

I'm out MrsMM, :witch: caught me. Will have to work out next dates for testing, might be right between months again :thumbup:


----------



## danswifey31

LalaR said:


> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies well Im DPO 2 today and I have been having a slight cramping in my right ovary and I have had no energy and so tired:sleep: I really dont want to symptom spot cause its way to early, but of course im going to:dohh:! but the cramping is worrying me has anyone had this happen to them?
> 
> Don't worry. I get little cramps right through from ov to AF.:wacko:Click to expand...

 

Thanks I figured it prolly was,:dohh: but you know sometimes you just think about it so much you end up freaking out about it.:wacko: well I'm just going to try to relax and keep positive about my BFP AF should show her face on the 9th of march. so fx for BFP.:baby:


----------



## skeet9924

boymom said:


> Hello ladies,
> It seems I am late to the party, but honestly thought I would have an answer either way by now! Not supposed to be testing in March :wacko: since AF was due last Thursday 2/23! I had some brief red spotting on Thursday morning and thought she was here but then NOTHING since.
> 
> I tested BFN on 18 DPO and am now 20 DPO. Really need some help with this. I just wish AF would come on already if I'm not pg!!
> 
> Is anyone out there past their expected AF with a BFN????
> Thanks in advance!

I've had it a few times.. Actually 3 times.. Twice I o'd late.. And the most recent time.. February .. I had spotting for a few days but that was it and it was a week before my af was due ( which got my hopes up) turns out it was an unovulatory cycle.. My previous two that ov late I actually did end up preg both times.. But unfortunetly I lost both pregnancies... Good luck and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## boymom

Mrskg said:


> Did you maybe ov late boy mom? Xx

My Ovulation Chart

I honestly don't know- that would be really late for me, but my temps are still high like they are after o---
What do you think looking at my chart??


----------



## boymom

skeet9924 said:


> boymom said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> It seems I am late to the party, but honestly thought I would have an answer either way by now! Not supposed to be testing in March :wacko: since AF was due last Thursday 2/23! I had some brief red spotting on Thursday morning and thought she was here but then NOTHING since.
> 
> I tested BFN on 18 DPO and am now 20 DPO. Really need some help with this. I just wish AF would come on already if I'm not pg!!
> 
> Is anyone out there past their expected AF with a BFN????
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> I've had it a few times.. Actually 3 times.. Twice I o'd late.. And the most recent time.. February .. I had spotting for a few days but that was it and it was a week before my af was due ( which got my hopes up) turns out it was an unovulatory cycle.. My previous two that ov late I actually did end up preg both times.. But unfortunetly I lost both pregnancies... Good luck and sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...


So sorry for your losses!
I just wish I knew what was going on so I could move on!


----------



## lorojovanos

Ladies, I thought I was out but apparently im still in?!?!? I "O'd" last tuesday, 100%. Sat late at night, had some light brown cm, sun, had a temp dip and a tiny pin prick of bright red blood. Mon, my temp was still down. Yesterday I had "full blown af." filled a tampon right away, then nothing the rest of the day, or night. Tues, nothing really. This am, filled another tampon about half full, then nothing at all this aft or tonight. my temp jumped almost a full degree this am. Since "af came on it's own" this month, im supposed to start clomid tomorrow days 3-7 50mg. I'm terrified to take it if i may be pregnant? I took a test yesterday, bfn. everyhting ive read about IB, is its so light, cant confuse it with AF. and ive never had a "period" like this...


----------



## kalmeida1985

You can add me to the list :) We are hoping for a BFP this cycle..........Sticky baby dust to everyone :) :) :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks.. Looking at your chart it looks like you o'd on the day it says.. Did you have one long cycle in nov of last year?


----------



## PinkLove22

Im back in the game ladies

CD numero uno.


----------



## lemondrops

Trying not to symptom spot but my boobies are sore tonight. Hmmmm.


----------



## taurusmom05

sounds promising lemondrop! i hope this is it!

nothing new to report here. O day is today i believe... so... ill be 1DPO tomorrow! hooray for all the fun and craziness that comes with the tww!! lol
hope all is well with everyone. <3


----------



## sharnw

taurusmom05 said:


> sounds promising lemondrop! i hope this is it!
> 
> nothing new to report here. O day is today i believe... so... ill be 1DPO tomorrow! hooray for all the fun and craziness that comes with the tww!! lol
> hope all is well with everyone. <3

I should be 1 dpo today. GL to you! 
GL to all of us! :)


----------



## honeycheeks

wantabubba said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> Im so sorry about you MrsMM. I cant say that I understand what you are going through, that wouldnt be fair to say, but I am out here to support you in my best way.
> 
> AFM, I did my HSG today morning and found out that both tubes are blocked. So you could take me off the list till we figure out something,probably save some money for IVF.
> 
> My heart goes out to you.. I'm sure that some day in some way you will have a baby..Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your prayers wantabubba.



poodlefrogs said:


> Well guys, I'm not out, but I tested this morning and still negative! I'm 19DPO and having some great symptoms that haven't let up. AF is no where to be seen and I just feel pregnant! I just keep getting BFNs...So on to March it is!
> 
> Good luck everyone =)

Wishing you a BFP very soon. I hope this is your BFP taking its time t show up.


karry1412 said:


> Hi everyone!! :wave:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! :flower:
> 
> MrsMM24 - I am truly sorry to hear your news. I can't believe it! I actually shed a tear. I know how much you wanted this. It's just so unfair. You take as long as you need away from here but don't be staying away because you don't want to "impose". We are all here for you, just as you have been for us. Please know you can PM me any time :hugs:
> 
> haj624 - It sucks that you've to take a month off but at least you're getting the help you need. It sounds like your doctor is fantastic! I'm sorry to hear you may have to go the IVF route but at least you don't have to pay 100% of the costs.
> 
> HappyS - No, unfortunately I haven't got a CBFM. DH isn't keen on spending the money. I use OPKs & temp but that's about it. We can still be buddies if you like? How many DPO are you? I'm 6DPO today & don't really have any symptoms to report. Feeling quite tired today so maybe that's something. I went to bed at the usual time last night & even had a bit of a lie in this morning so I shouldn't be this tired... :shrug: Any symptoms yourself?
> 
> tigerlillie - Your temps & CM sound fantastic! I hope this is it for you!
> 
> averitable - Sorry to hear AF got you. I'm glad your still in with a shot for March though :flower:
> 
> honeycheeks -Sorry to hear your tubes are blocked. What's the next step? :hugs:
> 
> taurusmom05 - Yay for the +OPK! :happydance: Get to bd-ing!! Your period will probably be a little later this time. The second part of your cycle always stays in & around the same - it's the first part that varies. I've my fingers crossed for you this cycle!
> 
> *AFM -* 6DPO today. Nothing to report really. I'm sitting here bawling watching the last episode of Friends but that's nothing new! :haha: I am a little more tired than I should be given that I got a good nights sleep so maybe that's something...
> 
> :happydance: IT'S MARCH TOMORROW LADIES!! :happydance:

IVF is the next and only option left for me. I got referred to the hospital. I need to get an appointment and discuss my case. i hope the waiting list is not too long.


----------



## ickle pand

Boymom - Where does FF put ov if you take off the override? I think that's what's throwing you off.


----------



## taurusmom05

yay sharn! cycle buddies!! :) :)

thanks, karry. im glad to get it clarified bc i can see myself freaking out when i "miss" my period. lol but really she will be due later! my ticker will be off for a while then.

i have a feeling its gonna be a lonnnggg tww! doesnt it seem like time passes painfully slow when ttc?! lol

hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## HappyS

Honeycheeks.......I hear OPKs are still very good so im sure your chances will be good this month!

I think I am 4-5DPO......the main symptoms I have are tiredness, breast pain and bloating........

So glad we are in March........only a few more days until testing! I am testing on 11-12th.....how about u? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies..well im 6dpo and i know its still early but i think i see a very very faint line, not sure!!..it showed up with in 3 minutes so im praying its no an evap!!

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/ee2f9265.jpg

wish me luck x


----------



## boymom

ickle pand said:


> Boymom - Where does FF put ov if you take off the override? I think that's what's throwing you off.

It put me Oing at cd 15! I've never been that early and that would put me at 28 DPO- so confusing!


----------



## poodlefrogs

ickle pand said:


> What tests are you using poodlefrogs?

I've been using FRER but forget that. Too expensive. I've used 6! Not even being impatient. lol. I have been testing since a 11DPO... but that's not insanely early. At least I assumed it wasn't from reading other stories. 

I'm using $tree tests now exclusively. I'm now 20DPO.


----------



## poodlefrogs

boymom said:


> It put me Oing at cd 15! I've never been that early and that would put me at 28 DPO- so confusing!

I've also missed AF and am still BFN...It's frustrating because I've had great symptoms since shortly after O. Like, the kind that aren't in your head and have nothing to do with AF.


----------



## ickle pand

boymom said:


> It put me Oing at cd 15! I've never been that early and that would put me at 28 DPO- so confusing!

Was that what it gave you before you overrode it? If so it might be worth taking it off again and seeing what day it gives you now because it can change it's mind based on new info. I hope you find out what's going on soon!


----------



## hope0678

babydeabreu said:


> Hey ladies..well im 6dpo and i know its still early but i think i see a very very faint line, not sure!!..it showed up with in 3 minutes so im praying its no an evap!!
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/ee2f9265.jpg
> 
> wish me luck x

good luck!!!!!! :thumbup: hope is a true:bfp: lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## boymom

ickle pand said:


> boymom said:
> 
> 
> It put me Oing at cd 15! I've never been that early and that would put me at 28 DPO- so confusing!
> 
> Was that what it gave you before you overrode it? If so it might be worth taking it off again and seeing what day it gives you now because it can change it's mind based on new info. I hope you find out what's going on soon!Click to expand...

Yes it have me that before and when I took it off override this morning. Add to the mix that I had a sono on Monday and there was a ruptured cyst and my lining was only 5 mm...so probably not pg...but what in the world???


----------



## stitchycat

babydeabreu - good luck! I hope it's a nice big :bfp:!

AFM - 8 DPO, crazy queasy last night, but alright this morning. I have no idea how I'm going to hold out and not test for another 8 days!


----------



## almosthere

hope0678 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..well im 6dpo and i know its still early but i think i see a very very faint line, not sure!!..it showed up with in 3 minutes so im praying its no an evap!!
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/ee2f9265.jpg
> 
> wish me luck x
> 
> good luck!!!!!! :thumbup: hope is a true:bfp: lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

the bottom one def as a pink line, looks like a bfp to me, soo early though, wow!


----------



## poodlefrogs

babydeabreu said:


> Hey ladies..well im 6dpo and i know its still early but i think i see a very very faint line, not sure!!..it showed up with in 3 minutes so im praying its no an evap!!
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/ee2f9265.jpg
> 
> wish me luck x

Looks like BFP to me!


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck babydeabreu x been wondering how your getting on not seen you about in ages couldn't ask for a better update than a bfp!!! Xxxx


----------



## Ellis0498

stitchycat said:


> babydeabreu - good luck! I hope it's a nice big :bfp:!
> 
> AFM - 8 DPO, crazy queasy last night, but alright this morning. I have no idea how I'm going to hold out and not test for another 8 days!

Wow you're doing really well, I would have cracked by now lol. Good luck!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks ladies...yes it is still early...thats why im trying not to count my chickens if you know what i mean. getting your hopes up is just horrible.

saying that i just did another test to see if this morning was maybe an evap and theres a faint line on this one too :wacko:




https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC05369-1.jpg


can u see the faint lines^^

top is am bottom is now !

:wacko:


hey Mrskg..how u doing? hows things going with you xx


----------



## almosthere

yup i still see em!


----------



## moose31

Adding Yoga to my TTC plan ... my co worker reccomended makes sense helps relax and improve circulation. starting today since I am snowed in :) breaking out the yoga DVD i used to do all the time ....


----------



## Annie77

Sore boobs today but nil else. Have no pg tests at home and am refusing to buy another one until I am late for AF!
Congrats baby beau!


----------



## boymom

I spent nearly $40 this month due to this freakishly long cycle- I'm done with FRER for a while. Back to the $Tree brand for a while! This is getting crazy expensive for no upside!

Poodlefrogs, I think we are in the same boat. Have you had any spotting or symptoms?


----------



## boymom

Good luck babydeabreu! Maybe you should test with another brand?


----------



## boymom

poodlefrogs said:


> boymom said:
> 
> 
> It put me Oing at cd 15! I've never been that early and that would put me at 28 DPO- so confusing!
> 
> I've also missed AF and am still BFN...It's frustrating because I've had great symptoms since shortly after O. Like, the kind that aren't in your head and have nothing to do with AF.Click to expand...

So I assume you are charting? Is your temp still up? Mine has been high for 21 days straight...baffling.


----------



## babydeabreu

boymom said:


> I spent nearly $40 this month due to this freakishly long cycle- I'm done with FRER for a while. Back to the $Tree brand for a while! This is getting crazy expensive for no upside!
> 
> Poodlefrogs, I think we are in the same boat. Have you had any spotting or symptoms?

oh im the same i have spent so much money on opks smiley test etc...i literally have to calm down lol

so nooo buying frer test or any other brand untill im late, these ic hpt will have to feed my addiction for now lol 

xx


----------



## ickle pand

I managed to get 10 CB digi's from ebay for £20, so I have them in my stash for when I get a line on an IC. They weren't in a box and didn't have instructions but you can get them from the CB website. I also get the sticks for my CBFM from ebay or Amazon for about half the price of the shops. TTC is an expensive business!


----------



## boymom

ickle pand said:


> I managed to get 10 CB digi's from ebay for £20, so I have them in my stash for when I get a line on an IC. They weren't in a box and didn't have instructions but you can get them from the CB website. I also get the sticks for my CBFM from ebay or Amazon for about half the price of the shops. TTC is an expensive business!

I keep putting off buying more from the internet, thinking "surely this will be the month!"...after getting pg after one cycle with each of my boys, this is foreign territory for me. I am surprised each month when it doesn't happen! Can't imagine going through this for a long time- I feel for all of the ladies out there who are, especially for #1.


----------



## ickle pand

I think I've been trying so long now with only one BFP that I'll faint when I get another one lol!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzYuanBn.jpg


Close, but not positive yet!


----------



## boymom

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzYuanBn.jpg
> 
> 
> Close, but not positive yet!

Getting there!


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzYuanBn.jpg
> 
> 
> Close, but not positive yet!

Getting there Liz! My OPKs are similar. Hopefully we will both ov over the weekend and go into the tww together.:hugs:


----------



## Victoriaj

I am really struggling not to test! I thought I'd hold out till the 7th, which is when Af is due, but I don't know if you can test before?? When af didn't arrive in Dec.. I didn't do a test until a week after, as I was really relaxed about the whole thing.. now, I cannot wait to test! Plus, I've got two htp's now.. just sitting in the drawer.. tempting me!

symptom wise.. 
I've been feeling super bloated.. lots of cm and feeling very tired.. taking random naps most evenings..less hungry than usual, and am really struggling at the gym. I don't even I don't know if these are symptoms, or whether I'm just run down.. ARRH! The TWW is killing me!


----------



## Victoriaj

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzYuanBn.jpg
> 
> 
> Close, but not positive yet!

What is this chart, bytheway? 

Thanks!


----------



## manny82

MRSMM24 i am changing my date from March 17 to TBD..around 21 not sure yet...
cause i calculated my average cycle length it is 36 days as per that i am ov anywhere from tom thru wed..will update u later on that...


----------



## manny82

today m CD18 getting mild af like cramps in lower abdomen it comes and stays for few mins...thrusday and wed i got milky watery non sticky cm. had very bad headache on tuesday..dont know wht is happening with my body


----------



## minni2906

May not get to test in March after all if this freaking AF doesn't hurry up and show! Finished Prometrium almost 7 days ago! Come on!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## poodlefrogs

boymom said:


> I spent nearly $40 this month due to this freakishly long cycle- I'm done with FRER for a while. Back to the $Tree brand for a while! This is getting crazy expensive for no upside!
> 
> Poodlefrogs, I think we are in the same boat. Have you had any spotting or symptoms?

I've been very gassy for over 2 weeks now (like, not kind of, like...i burp all day long for no reason...and pass gas whenever I eat anything...) My stomach has been grumbling like ...not painful, just gassy. It has not gotten any better or worse. 

I've got weird pulling and tugging feelings in my abdomen that come and go all day (maybe twice an hour for 2 seconds each).

I've been having CM lately...all day. I keep thinking it's AF...but it isn't. I don't think that's happened to be since puberty. Usually it's only there when it's supposed to be!

Starting about 5 days ago I get nauseous for about 5-10 minutes in the evenings (this does not happen regularly enough for me to say it's a symptom.)

Other than that, I just feel pregnant...I've never been pregnant before and never thought I was pregnant before, so I don't know how I know what that feels like...but I didn't think there was even a chance of me being pregnant until one night I was lying in bed and I was like...something is weird.

Here I am, many days later...

I had some spotting around 12DPO, I had absolution no spotting before that or after that. AF was due ~16DPO.

I don't temp, sorry =(


----------



## MrsMM24

It's MARRRRRRCH!!!!

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


:cake: Happy Borthday 28329 and MUNCHKINLOVE!:cake:


TODAY!!! :test:HAJ626, MINDYB85, MOMMYH, MUNCHKINLOVE, WHIGFIELD, and WISHFULMOM2B!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *HOPE0678, BABYDEABREU, BOYMOM, and KALMEIDA1985* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


*BABYDEA* Nice to see you around again. I am looking at that green stick and saying I can definitely see a line, I am also thinking, you are not 6DPO if that is the case. How are you managing to confirm OV? Either way, FXD that this is a BFP!!!:dust:


*HAJ624* well, that is some promising information and an awesome doc. Since you are sitting a cycle out, go over and join the ladies in the April thread!:dust:


*ANNIE77 and DBZ34* FXD that these DD are the road to BFPs!!!:dust::dust:


*SHARNW* +OPK like you have in that picture on Wednesday, doesn't necessarily mean OV, you actually OV 12-36 hours after you capture the +OPK so go get some BDg in at that means OV at latest could be on TODAY!!!:dust:


*MINNI* hang in there Hun, something will happen here soon! I hope you don't have to wait again, but April is up if you need to join up. I think AF is for once being kind enough not to arrive until the weekend.... :dust:


*>>>On 8DPO end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



Ladies When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 33 to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.

AFM... Appt. went as decent as possible. They are submitting me for alot of tests, including the thyroid. FS will begin working with us next week as well. They seem to think that I may need some hormone cream, so we shall see nand I will update accordingly. March is an awesome month! My birthday is near and I can't wait, I am just as excited to see all these St. Patty's BFPs!!!! 


*First Page Updated**


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, i caved and got a BFN today at 8/9 dpo...bummer! on a good note I have not spotted at all this month which I usually do

if AF shows next week, I will be on to my cd3 tests late next week....but hoping I do not get that far!


----------



## almosthere

mrsmm24 glad to hear you are taking additional steps to find a solution, we are all here for you! <3


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

hey ladies. Just to update. AF got me today :-( so I won't be testing tomorrow. I start my first round of Clomid (cd5-9), 50mg this month, so we'll see what happens!

Fxx'd cross for you ladies and :dust: all around!


----------



## haj624

Blu_Butterfly said:


> hey ladies. Just to update. AF got me today :-( so I won't be testing tomorrow. I start my first round of Clomid (cd5-9), 50mg this month, so we'll see what happens!
> 
> Fxx'd cross for you ladies and :dust: all around!

:hugs: AF got me today too!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi MrsMM, I am glad you are getting some help to see what is happening. You are being so very strong through all of this.

I plan to ask for a referral if I have no joy in the next couple of cycles as i have had 2 MCs in the past 6 months too. I think my MC cycle is well and truly over now as todays HPT was negative in the 10min timeframe with a little colour appearing after 30mins. I am hoping I am gearing up to ov although the OPKs i suppose could be picking up the last remains of hcg. Anyhow, I will not be testing on the 3rd as no ov yet so could I be moved to the TBD list and I will let you know as and when I ov.
Thankyou so much. L x


----------



## babydeabreu

MrsMM24 said:


> It's MARRRRRRCH!!!!
> 
> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> *BABYDEA* Nice to see you around again. I am looking at that green stick and saying I can definitely see a line, I am also thinking, you are not 6DPO if that is the case. How are you managing to confirm OV? Either way, FXD that this is a BFP!!!:dust:



Hey hun, yup im here again still trying! :wacko:

I am indeed 6dpo...and i know this because its the only time i have been able to have _nookie_ :) my OH isnt well so we made sure we dtd around my positive opks..which where the 22nd and 23rd of feb. 24th being my ovulation day(day after a positive)

...making me 6dpo!!


----------



## Medea1978

Hi MsMM ~ I haven't been on in quite a while but I'm obviously back...Please add me to the list. I plan on testing on my B-day..March 8th. I should wait until 03/12 but I know myself better than that.


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

MRSMM24 Please put me down to test on Tuesday 6th :) xxxxx


----------



## Sholi

Hi MrsMM please add me to the 27th


----------



## PinkLove22

Hi M&M, can you put me down for 3/31?


----------



## Ilikecake

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzYuanBn.jpg
> 
> 
> Close, but not positive yet!


Hi Hun. My positive last/this month looked exactly like that bottom test :flower:


----------



## Sholi

Poodle frogs, maybe it's time you had a blood test?


----------



## sharnw

MrsMM24 said:


> It's MARRRRRRCH!!!!
> 
> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> :cake: Happy Borthday 28329 and MUNCHKINLOVE!:cake:
> 
> 
> TODAY!!! :test:HAJ626, MINDYB85, MOMMYH, MUNCHKINLOVE, WHIGFIELD, and WISHFULMOM2B!!:test:
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *HOPE0678, BABYDEABREU, BOYMOM, and KALMEIDA1985* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *BABYDEA* Nice to see you around again. I am looking at that green stick and saying I can definitely see a line, I am also thinking, you are not 6DPO if that is the case. How are you managing to confirm OV? Either way, FXD that this is a BFP!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HAJ624* well, that is some promising information and an awesome doc. Since you are sitting a cycle out, go over and join the ladies in the April thread!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77 and DBZ34* FXD that these DD are the road to BFPs!!!:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> *SHARNW* +OPK like you have in that picture on Wednesday, doesn't necessarily mean OV, you actually OV 12-36 hours after you capture the +OPK so go get some BDg in at that means OV at latest could be on TODAY!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MINNI* hang in there Hun, something will happen here soon! I hope you don't have to wait again, but April is up if you need to join up. I think AF is for once being kind enough not to arrive until the weekend.... :dust:
> 
> 
> *>>>On 8DPO end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 33 to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.
> 
> AFM... Appt. went as decent as possible. They are submitting me for alot of tests, including the thyroid. FS will begin working with us next week as well. They seem to think that I may need some hormone cream, so we shall see nand I will update accordingly. March is an awesome month! My birthday is near and I can't wait, I am just as excited to see all these St. Patty's BFPs!!!!
> 
> 
> *First Page Updated**

*

Thanks MrsMM 
Temp went down today, hoping this is the day of O*


----------



## luna_19

Af showed up 4 days early, boo

Will be testing sometime near the end of the month but need to wait and see when I ov first


----------



## lizlovelust

Ilikecake said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzYuanBn.jpg
> 
> 
> Close, but not positive yet!
> 
> 
> Hi Hun. My positive last/this month looked exactly like that bottom test :flower:Click to expand...

I've gotten an OPK just like the bottom one like every other day since CD1, so I know it's not positive yet...:dohh:


----------



## poodlefrogs

Sholi said:


> Poodle frogs, maybe it's time you had a blood test?

I'm going after the weekend (probably Tuesday morning) if I still don't have any results. The doctor said to wait a week to a week and a half after I missed my period. She doesn't want anything to do with me until then I guess.

Hey, but still no AF! That can't be bad, right????? :shrug:


----------



## DBZ34

It's looking like I'm out, ladies. My usual AF symptoms just started to show up and my cramps have turned from mild to more noticeable. I'm thinking my temp tomorrow morning is going to be low and AF is going to show her ugly face. I suppose if she does show tomorrow, I'll have a chance to be in again at the end of March...


----------



## poodlefrogs

DBZ34 said:


> It's looking like I'm out, ladies. My usual AF symptoms just started to show up and my cramps have turned from mild to more noticeable. I'm thinking my temp tomorrow morning is going to be low and AF is going to show her ugly face. I suppose if she does show tomorrow, I'll have a chance to be in again at the end of March...

Good luck!! More :baby::happydance:ing never hurt anyone ;) Hopefully the witch leaves soon so you can get back to it.

Are you doing anything special to try and conceive?


----------



## taurusmom05

im sorry dbz! youre not out yet, thought!! fx she doesnt show her ugly face!!baby dust to you!

afm, im officially 1dpo today! wahoo! got really great timing this time around so i feel like ive done all i could do... lovely! 
hope all is well. baby dust to all!


----------



## lizlovelust

So I have so much EWCM today, it's so stretchy too, but my OPK still isn't positive...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzctMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## taurusmom05

almost there, liz! id test again later tonight... try not to have anything to drink a few hours before. id bet you have your positive by morning!! FX


----------



## boymom

poodlefrogs said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> Poodle frogs, maybe it's time you had a blood test?
> 
> I'm going after the weekend (probably Tuesday morning) if I still don't have any results. The doctor said to wait a week to a week and a half after I missed my period. She doesn't want anything to do with me until then I guess.
> 
> Hey, but still no AF! That can't be bad, right????? :shrug:Click to expand...

Still none for me either, but I'm starting to think there is something wrong with me..cycle day 43 today!


----------



## lizlovelust

taurusmom05 said:


> almost there, liz! id test again later tonight... try not to have anything to drink a few hours before. id bet you have your positive by morning!! FX

I sure hope so, I have so much stretchy EWCM! and I feel like rapeing my DB! LOl :haha:


----------



## al335003

I'm so sorry to hear about the early March BFNs :( sorry ladies, hang in there hopefully you'll get your BFPs soon!

Afm: I have been taking B6 for about two weeks (?) now and I'm hoping I helps lengthen my LP. Ive also been using opk and havent quite gotten a + yet, hopefully this weekend-just in case we've been DTD a lot this week!!! Lastly, I have an appointment on Tuesday with my obgyn since my DH and I are on our 10th cycle :( I'm hoping he can help!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## sharnw

lizlovelust said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> almost there, liz! id test again later tonight... try not to have anything to drink a few hours before. id bet you have your positive by morning!! FX
> 
> I sure hope so, I have so much stretchy EWCM! and I feel like rapeing my DB! LOl :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :D


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> almost there, liz! id test again later tonight... try not to have anything to drink a few hours before. id bet you have your positive by morning!! FX
> 
> I sure hope so, I have so much stretchy EWCM! and I feel like rapeing my DB! LOl :haha:Click to expand...

Do it!! Lol


----------



## lizlovelust

sharnw said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> almost there, liz! id test again later tonight... try not to have anything to drink a few hours before. id bet you have your positive by morning!! FX
> 
> I sure hope so, I have so much stretchy EWCM! and I feel like rapeing my DB! LOl :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :DClick to expand...




skeet9924 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> almost there, liz! id test again later tonight... try not to have anything to drink a few hours before. id bet you have your positive by morning!! FX
> 
> I sure hope so, I have so much stretchy EWCM! and I feel like rapeing my DB! LOl :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do it!! LolClick to expand...

I just might! We are moving into our new place tonight, well just bringing the basics and then getting the big stuff tomorrow...

get to break in the new place tonight.. :haha:


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Ladies

:hugs: to those that the ugly witch has made her visit and :dust:for your next cycle xxxx

AFM: Had doc's appointment yesterday as far as I can tell it went OK, more bloods taken to test hormone levels again, will get results back in a week and as I am 13dpo he also checking HCG levels so wont bother with testing at home saves me some money lol the only thing that i wasn't enitrely happy about is that he has said that if hormones are out he will not try to adjust them as due to my age it is only normal and can cause more damage than good.......ohhhh well will wait and see....but other than that a very positive visit

As this is new doc he wants to start from scratch, he has also booked me in for a U/S he said it should be in about 2 weeks, so already further ahead than i was with the other wacky doc I had, 

Mind you he does not agree with temps and told me to throw my thermometer away lol just bed 3 x a week and it will happen is his attitude lol he also kept asking me if i was sure I wanted to put myself through all this again, told him if i wasn't sure i wouldn't be here lmao

Good luck and FXed for all those due to test xxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Nothing exciting to report here. No ov yet do just continuing to try to BD at least every 2nd day. DH is away next weekend so fingers crossed it'll happen before then.


----------



## SarahAK

Please count me in girls.

Got my first IVF done this Feb. Beta is on the *12th of March*

it's pretty late considering I had ET done on the 23rd of Feb. I'm 8dp3dt today (11dpo).

All the best to all those testing!!! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Annie77

SarahAK said:


> Please count me in girls.
> 
> Got my first IVF done this Feb. Beta is on the *12th of March*
> 
> it's pretty late considering I had ET done on the 23rd of Feb. I'm 8dp3dt today (11dpo).
> 
> All the best to all those testing!!!
> 
> :dust::dust:

I really hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## Annie77

Am lying in bed feeling a bit nauseous :-S. I might have caught the sick bug that is doing the rounds but i hope not. Fell asleep last night early again and even dh questioned it. 
I don't know if anyone else has had this problem but when I am pregnant (early as 5 weeks) I get awful jaw problems and can't chew steak or perform oral for dh (sorry if tmi). I actually felt jaw pain last night when eating.


----------



## heavenly

I'm out.

Good luck to everyone still to test!


----------



## whatwillbex

:cloud9: BFP :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

so sorry heavenly! ((((hugs)))) that really stinks! :(


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats bex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how many dpo are you?


----------



## whatwillbex

Im 14dpo started testing at 12dpo with lines. Still not totally convinced lol 
how about you?

:flower:


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> It's MARRRRRRCH!!!!
> 
> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *MINNI* hang in there Hun, something will happen here soon! I hope you don't have to wait again, but April is up if you need to join up. I think AF is for once being kind enough not to arrive until the weekend.... :dust:
> 
> *AFM...* Appt. went as decent as possible. They are submitting me for alot of tests, including the thyroid. FS will begin working with us next week as well. They seem to think that I may need some hormone cream, so we shall see nand I will update accordingly. March is an awesome month! My birthday is near and I can't wait, I am just as excited to see all these St. Patty's BFPs!!!! :dust:

Thanks, MrsMM. You're probably right. AF may be waiting until the weekend to make an appearance. I am just getting so anxious and I keep thinking "What if it doesn't work? What am I gonna do then?" It's frustrating to say the least!
Glad to hear your appointment went well. I'm glad they are taking this seriously for you, and looking for answers. :flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

whatwillbex said:


> :cloud9: BFP :happydance:

congrats hun xx


----------



## taurusmom05

bex, i am only 2dpo right now! sooo feeling good about this month. timed everything right... did everything i needed to do, so its out of my hands at this point!

so happy for you and your little bean! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos!!


----------



## whatwillbex

Thanks, 2dpo you may not believe it now but it will fly by. I think positive thinking plays such a big part. I so hope you get the results you deserve xx 

babydeabreu - thanks :)) - Andreas, how cute is he.


----------



## boymom

Well I'm either 29 DPO (Ff) or 22 DPO (me) and still no AF- temps are hanging steady at 98.5 for last 3 days...had some pink cm yesterday and thought for sure AF wa comIng...but then my temp stayed up today. 
No Hpts at home so will have to get some this weekend. Craziness!! I just want to move on already!

Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## heavenly

taurusmom05 said:


> so sorry heavenly! ((((hugs)))) that really stinks! :(

Thank you. x

Good luck to you this cycle!!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies just popping in. tested with a bfn yesterday afternoon, so feel out....waiting to test again either saturday or sunday....

congrats on the bfp's and sorry to those who are out


----------



## moose31

First cycle using OPKs top to bottom CD8 9 10 ..... (this am is 10) is this positive or should it be darker.... ? any how trying the SMEP so BD on CD7 and 9 already 
help !
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3289.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsMM24

It's MARRRRRRCH!!!!

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


TODAY!!! :test:*BOYMOM, BROOKEGARRETT, ORCHID667, WHATWILLBEX*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *MEDEA1978, 1MOREMAKES3, SHOLI, [INKLOVE22, and SARAHAK* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *HAJ626, MINDYB85, MOMMYH, MUNCHKINLOVE, WHIGFIELD, and WISHFULMOM2B* :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *WHATWILLBEX* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here, stop on over at this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html )


*ALMOSTHERE* FXD that :af is staying far away and you will see some dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*BLU_BUTTERFLY* sorry AF flew in, but I hope you have some great results from Clomid coming up!:dust:


*ANNIE77 and DBZ34* ANNIE, I hope you get to feeling better soon, no :af: and FXD that these SS are the road to BFPs!!!:dust::dust:


*LALAR* you should definitely ask for that referral if no good results soon. My doc said that she didn't even need me to ask, she was putting me forward as there is no reason she can see so I am going in today for a few tests and some next week. I hope you don't need the tests or referral and have a sticky BFP upon you!:dust:


*MEDEA1978* How have you been Hun? It is great to have you back.:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* I hope this new doc is the key to more success for you in the TTC category and weare about to see a dark pink sticky BFP!!!:dust:


*MOOSE31* that is almost positive Hun... BD!!! :sex::sex::dust:
_______________________________________

SATURDAY 3.3!!!:test:*BOXXEY, ~CHIPPER~, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LALAR, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, and RIVER54*!!:test:


SUNDAY 3.4!!! :cake:Happy Birthday FAITHBABIES' DD!!:cake:

SUNDAY 3.4!!!:test:*BOORAD, JAI ME, and KARE2012*!!:test:


*>>>On 8DPO end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



Ladies When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 33 to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



AFM... Start testing today, this afternoon, it is giving me a renewed sense of hope. Reading all of your messages and the support from DW has been very helpful. Eventhough I teared up reading some, it still felt good to know that you all were thinking of me. I have written in my journal so stop by for more as I want to do all I can to keep the testing threads positive! I hope everyone has some lovely plans for the weekend, i.e. !!!!


*First Page Updated**


----------



## almosthere

thanks mrsmm24 I hope so, although sadly, my spotting after dtd started back up today at 9/10 dpo which I suppose is better than when I usually start spotting-3/4dpo. Trying to stay hopeful and assume it is IB. Trying to stay distracted so I will not test again until tomorrow or sunday.

glad to hear you are also hopeful mrsmm24, I hope we can be bump buddies together soon!


----------



## whigfield

Just to update, I got a BFP but it sadly ended in a chemical. :nope:


----------



## almosthere

so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## MrsMM24

*WHIGFIELD* I am so sorry that you had this happen. :hugs: coming your way!

*ALMOSTHERE* I hope I get answers and we will be Bump Buddies! It would be sooo fabulous!:dust:


----------



## Ellis0498

whigfield said:


> Just to update, I got a BFP but it sadly ended in a chemical. :nope:

So so sorry. Big hugs x


----------



## Want a 4th

Not feeling great today...not sure if it could possible be very early preggo symptoms or just in my head! lol....headache and sore breasts....could also be PMS? Anyone else due to test on March 10th? Having any symptoms yet?? thanks!!:dust:


----------



## caz & bob

march the 16 i will be testing x x x


----------



## stitchycat

whigfield - I'm so sorry :(

Want a 4th - there's a list on the first page of who's testing each day. I'm set for the 9th, but I'm not sure I'm going to last that long! I'll be 10 DPO tomorrow, so I'm thinking of using one of the ICs.

How's everyone else doing with the wait?


----------



## DBZ34

poodlefrogs said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> It's looking like I'm out, ladies. My usual AF symptoms just started to show up and my cramps have turned from mild to more noticeable. I'm thinking my temp tomorrow morning is going to be low and AF is going to show her ugly face. I suppose if she does show tomorrow, I'll have a chance to be in again at the end of March...
> 
> Good luck!! More :baby::happydance:ing never hurt anyone ;) Hopefully the witch leaves soon so you can get back to it.
> 
> Are you doing anything special to try and conceive?Click to expand...

Well, I take cinnamon (and honey when I can disguise it enough) and I temp. But that's it. I'm thinking of going with opks next cycle though and if no BFP by April, I'm going to start using Preseed. At the moment, I'm just waiting on AF to show so I can start my new cycle. 

AF still hasn't showed up, but I did get my temp dip this morning, so I think she should make her entrance today or early tomorrow sometime. She'll more than likely drop in tonight, as she's usually a night owl. But, I'm still hoping that she'll stay away and this is just my body going through the motions and not really AF (I know, wishful thinking, but hey, I've got to stay positive). :) 

Good luck to you as well! Fx!!


----------



## DBZ34

whigfield said:


> Just to update, I got a BFP but it sadly ended in a chemical. :nope:

:hugs: So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Want a 4th

stitchycat said:


> whigfield - I'm so sorry :(
> 
> Want a 4th - there's a list on the first page of who's testing each day. I'm set for the 9th, but I'm not sure I'm going to last that long! I'll be 10 DPO tomorrow, so I'm thinking of using one of the ICs.
> 
> How's everyone else doing with the wait?

Thanks!! Good luck to you...the waiting is very hard!!


----------



## Pavanv

Hello girls, I am new to the thread. I took 100mg clomid this month and I'm now in the 2ww so it has been really nice to read this, my doctor said to do a test on 16-18th March the wait is driving me crazy.

Baby duct to all xxxx


----------



## manny82

Pavanv said:


> Hello girls, I am new to the thread. I took 100mg clomid this month and I'm now in the 2ww so it has been really nice to read this, my doctor said to do a test on 16-18th March the wait is driving me crazy.
> 
> Baby duct to all xxxx

welcome pavanv


----------



## Jai Me

Hey Ladies!!! Congrats to all the BFP!!!! 

Today is 13 dpo and AF is due tomorrow or Sunday, I stopped POAS Wednesday morning, because the BFN's were making me BONKERS!!!! So I figured I'd wait it out. Yesterday I got a little brown spotting, which normally happens 1-2 days before AF shows, well today nothing! Yesterday I thought I was out, and today I am just CONFUSED. My cycle's are normally 30-31 days, so I am still holding on to that ink-ing of hope that I could still get a BFP as long as I can........... 

Good Luck to everyone & lots and lotsa Baby Dust!!!!!!


----------



## lemondrops

I am still hopeful. I tested this morning with an I/C at 9DPO and it was negative... but I was expecting that. Don't know why I do that to myself!


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi just checking in...

I haven't been really on that much, trying to keep my mind off TTC. 

Big congrats to all the BFP so far and I'm so sorry and sending Hugs your way to those that AF came to visit and for the losses.

AFM: AF arrived today, right on time so I won't be testing tomorrow. Boooo! But the good news is my cycles are short enough that I will be testing at the end of the month. MrsMM, please add me to the 30th. Thanks so much! :flower: 

Also, MrsMM, I'm so sorry for the difficult time you and your DW are going through, my thoughts are with you!


----------



## DBZ34

Yep, AF has shown up it seems...But I'll be testing again at the end of the month. Let's say March 31st. :)


----------



## boxxey

Af has shown up for me as well ill be test march 31st as well:-(


----------



## Samia22

guess march is best month to conceive lol
congratzzzz


----------



## Mio_Mao

:wave:

can you put me on the 18th..
I will probably test earlier but thats AF date 
and take Becyboo__x off 17th as that was my old account


----------



## boxxey

gl all


----------



## tugAwug

Want a 4th said:


> Not feeling great today...not sure if it could possible be very early preggo symptoms or just in my head! lol....headache and sore breasts....could also be PMS? Anyone else due to test on March 10th? Having any symptoms yet?? thanks!!:dust:

If AF doesn't show, I'll be testing on the 10th/11th. I don't have any symptoms as of yet which is kind of weird since I'm always SS days before AF is due.


----------



## AMP1117

I'll be testing on March 6th!


----------



## sharnw

Ok noowwww Im 1 dpo :)

Feeling good... NO IC HPTs IN SIGHT! :dance: = No caving in early for me this time :wink:


----------



## Sholi

tigerlillie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> :hugs: to those that the ugly witch has made her visit and :dust:for your next cycle xxxx
> 
> AFM: Had doc's appointment yesterday as far as I can tell it went OK, more bloods taken to test hormone levels again, will get results back in a week and as I am 13dpo he also checking HCG levels so wont bother with testing at home saves me some money lol the only thing that i wasn't enitrely happy about is that he has said that if hormones are out he will not try to adjust them as due to my age it is only normal and can cause more damage than good.......ohhhh well will wait and see....but other than that a very positive visit
> 
> As this is new doc he wants to start from scratch, he has also booked me in for a U/S he said it should be in about 2 weeks, so already further ahead than i was with the other wacky doc I had,
> 
> Mind you he does not agree with temps and told me to throw my thermometer away lol just bed 3 x a week and it will happen is his attitude lol he also kept asking me if i was sure I wanted to put myself through all this again, told him if i wasn't sure i wouldn't be here lmao
> 
> Good luck and FXed for all those due to test xxxxxxxx

The gynae I went to told us to keep it basic, have sex every other day and hold legs up for a few minutes. don't shower or wash after sex, just put on a panty liner and go to bed. It worked for us this month, except that it didn't stick, so definitely going with it again.


----------



## heavenly

Can you put me back on 30 March please? :flower:


----------



## Sykora

Testing around March 11...ha thats my daughters B-day. Maybe its a good sign!!


----------



## tigerlillie

Sholi said:


> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> :hugs: to those that the ugly witch has made her visit and :dust:for your next cycle xxxx
> 
> AFM: Had doc's appointment yesterday as far as I can tell it went OK, more bloods taken to test hormone levels again, will get results back in a week and as I am 13dpo he also checking HCG levels so wont bother with testing at home saves me some money lol the only thing that i wasn't enitrely happy about is that he has said that if hormones are out he will not try to adjust them as due to my age it is only normal and can cause more damage than good.......ohhhh well will wait and see....but other than that a very positive visit
> 
> As this is new doc he wants to start from scratch, he has also booked me in for a U/S he said it should be in about 2 weeks, so already further ahead than i was with the other wacky doc I had,
> 
> Mind you he does not agree with temps and told me to throw my thermometer away lol just bed 3 x a week and it will happen is his attitude lol he also kept asking me if i was sure I wanted to put myself through all this again, told him if i wasn't sure i wouldn't be here lmao
> 
> Good luck and FXed for all those due to test xxxxxxxx
> 
> The gynae I went to told us to keep it basic, have sex every other day and hold legs up for a few minutes. don't shower or wash after sex, just put on a panty liner and go to bed. It worked for us this month, except that it didn't stick, so definitely going with it again.Click to expand...



Sorry to hear of your loss Sholi xx wishing you and your OH a very sticky bean shortly XXXX

The OH and I have a pretty laid back approach about it, only doing temping due to the fact my cycles are all over the place at the moment and it gives me some indication of what is going on. 

I have 2 wonderful children who where conceived via the basis method as you describe above so when the time is right it will happen again.


----------



## iow_bird

can I join you ladies? I'm 1dpo, on our first month of TTC #2, not a lot of BDing going on here at the moment, as my Mum is staying with us, but I figure it only takes one wee spermy and I knew we BDed at the right time this month so we're keeping our fingers crossed that it was enough... if not we'll have fun trying next month :) 

Good luck to every one x x x


----------



## boymom

Well, something masquerading as AF flew in today- thus cycle has been so nuts. Only brown spotting, but I guess it has to count when it's 8 days late...

Can't say I wasn't a bit disappointed even though the likelihood of my being pg was slim to none. 

Good luck to everyone testing in march! Better luck to those of us who are out in April (Christmas babies, anyone?)!


----------



## boxxey

Af came for me too today retesting march 31


----------



## wishfulmom2b

:bfp: today!


----------



## janna

Can you add me to March 16th... That may be a few days too early, as my cycles haven't quite regulated yet since postpartum return of AF. But I'll likely test by then! Haha!


----------



## janna

Oh, and congrats wishfulmom2b!! So excited for you!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

janna said:


> Oh, and congrats wishfulmom2b!! So excited for you!

thank you!!!


----------



## skeet9924

wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: today!

Congrats wishing you a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## veeeh

wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: today!

Congratulations!


----------



## Ellis0498

wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: today!

Many congrats! Have a h & h 9 months!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats wishful! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs!! H&H 9 months! 
:hugs: to those AF got!


AFM: AF is officially here...so I'm out until the end of the month. Here's hoping March 31st is going to be my lucky day!


----------



## babydeabreu

boxxey said:


> Af came for me too today retesting march 31

sorry she got you hun, hope next month will be your month xx



wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: today!


fantastic, congrats hun...wishing you a H&H 9 months xx




DBZ34 said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs!! H&H 9 months!
> :hugs: to those AF got!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: AF is officially here...so I'm out until the end of the month. Here's hoping March 31st is going to be my lucky day!

good luck for next month :) xx



afm - 8dpo and no lines on my ic....not bloatedness and little cramps all over the front. just hoping that af isnt gearing up! stay away witch stay away!!!!

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC05443.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: today!

Congratulations! Wishing you a h&h 9 months. 

Would it be ok to join this group? What dpo are most of you testing? I think I oved 2 days ago but I need to see what my temp does tomorrow to be sure. 

We are ttc #2 now that our son is nearly 18 months. 

Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## Cheska

wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: today!

Many congratulations!


----------



## almosthere

wonderful news, congrats wishful mom!

afm 10 or 11 dpo and a bfn do not feel pregnant and feeling very out today


----------



## stitchycat

I was up for hours last night with bloatedness and some general cramps, and I thought for sure AF was going to come today, so I figured I'd test for the heck of it. It's faint (I'm only 10 DPO) , but it's a definitely a :bfp:. I ran to tell DH, and his response: "Oh, I'm not really surprised, because you've been acting really weird the past few days." :haha: Men!

Lots of :dust: and luck of the Irish to everyone! I'm hoping for lots and lots of bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

stitchycat said:


> I was up for hours last night with bloatedness and some general cramps, and I thought for sure AF was going to come today, so I figured I'd test for the heck of it. It's faint (I'm only 10 DPO) , but it's a definitely a :bfp:. I ran to tell DH, and his response: "Oh, I'm not really surprised, because you've been acting really weird the past few days." :haha: Men!
> 
> Lots of :dust: and luck of the Irish to everyone! I'm hoping for lots and lots of bump buddies! :happydance:

congrats!


----------



## Cheska

almosthere said:


> wonderful news, congrats wishful mom!
> 
> afm 10 or 11 dpo and a bfn do not feel pregnant and feeling very out today

Some ladies seem to get there bfps after feeling 'out' don't give up hope yet. 

I'll keep my fx'ed for you!


----------



## River54

Original test date was today - bfn. 

Though FF changed my date, so I am 11dpo today, and still have a couple more days to go to know for sure [-o&lt; my LP is 13
Been testing with the ultra ics, and I have a few more to test with this month.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyHopes.

wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: Today!

congrats!


----------



## BabyHopes.

stitchycat said:


> I was up for hours last night with bloatedness and some general cramps, and I thought for sure AF was going to come today, so I figured I'd test for the heck of it. It's faint (I'm only 10 DPO) , but it's a definitely a :bfp:. I ran to tell DH, and his response: "Oh, I'm not really surprised, because you've been acting really weird the past few days." :haha: Men!
> 
> Lots of :dust: and luck of the Irish to everyone! I'm hoping for lots and lots of bump buddies! :happydance:

Congrats to you too! Holy - it looks like this is the place to be and that march is the time to be trying!

We're trying again after a chemical in early Feb. on CD 12, gearing up for O. Don't temp, but can tell by very obvious CM changes and mood (I'm a raging lunatic) that's it's just about time. I didn't thing I'd be ready to try again so soon, but hubby is on board and thinks it will be a good distraction. The 2ww is a killer! No early testing this time ( I say that now) as my sanity - and wallet - cant take it! Fingers crossed everyone! Anyone else testing around the 20th and want to play the SS game with me? :)


----------



## Pavanv

Hello MrsMM can you put me down to test on the 17/18th March please.

Congrats to everyone with BFP.

Everyone who is still waiting to test, how are you feeling? I am CD22 and feel normal I really hope that this is the month fingers crossed.

Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Kare2012

Hey MrsMM - I might test Monday the 5th instead of tomorrow, can't decide since I don't want to test too early but want to know at the same time! lol sooo if you don't hear from me tomorrow then I'll let you know Monday or even Tuesday...really depends how long I can hold out and when AF or a BFP shows up :) Thanks!


----------



## LittlemissH

Hi Ladies, 

Congratulations to all with BFP's so far & big hugs to all that AF has got.

10 or 11dpo for me today BFN so far although no AF symptoms. Feeling proper pukey and have been since tuesday. Tits on fire, Super frustrated and confused! Night in for me tonight. 

X


----------



## butterworth

wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: today!

congrats


----------



## butterworth

stitchycat said:


> I was up for hours last night with bloatedness and some general cramps, and I thought for sure AF was going to come today, so I figured I'd test for the heck of it. It's faint (I'm only 10 DPO) , but it's a definitely a :bfp:. I ran to tell DH, and his response: "Oh, I'm not really surprised, because you've been acting really weird the past few days." :haha: Men!
> 
> Lots of :dust: and luck of the Irish to everyone! I'm hoping for lots and lots of bump buddies! :happydance:

congrats on your bfp


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats to the bfps!! i hope im right behind you ladies! :)

nothing new yet... only 3dpo! just waiting for time to pass so i can finally start poas! so addicted!! haha

anyone having symptoms yet?`


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Taurusmom.. I'm only 3-4 dpo aswell!! We can be bored together!!


----------



## Annie77

Well - not feeling like I want to test so must be gaining more self control! My boobs are aching - proper aching, not just when poked and squeezed. I can't cross my arms for the discomfort and only remember feeling them like this when pg. Have been ereally moody and weepy today as well. I either have major PMS this month or maybe something is happening. CM is neither plentiful or watery though. 

Also - no spots and I have had two little spots come up over last 3 mths when not pregnant. Time will tell........


----------



## lemondrops

I've officially started depressing myself by testing too early. I wish I would stop with that! I didn't find out last preg until 12 or 13 DPO and it was twins so I don't know what I'm thinking testing at 9dpo


----------



## taurusmom05

sounds good to me, skeet!!! the beginning of the tww goes by so slow! blah! too early for testing, ss, any of the good stuff. haha


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Hey Taurusmom.. I'm only 3-4 dpo aswell!! We can be bored together!!

not far behind me hun woohooooo. how great would that be xx


----------



## paulapuddle

Congrats to all you ladies that have had BFP's :) & sorry to the ones where af got ya :( 

I'm currently 16dpo and BFN's since 12 dpo, still no :af: tho. I'm just wondering weather i actually ovulated at all.. oh well I'm not going to test anymore till she arrives because i'm going crazy seeing all the negatives...!!


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## Annie77

Just finished a shift at the hospital after only getting 4 hours sleep so not surprisingly I am tired  On the plus (?) side I am feeling some cramps and AF not due til wednesday. I was helping a patient to stand today and needed to stand close as support - they were slightly leaning onto me and my boobs were sooooo sore.

After only having BD'ed once during my fertile time, it is a bit ridiculous that I even feel hopeful but this is the sorest my boobs have been since being pregnant. In fcat with last pg which was ectopic, I only got sore boobs at 5.5 weeks (hcg was really low) so am hoping that this means something???


----------



## al335003

OKAY! I'm officially 1 DPO!! I got a positive Friday PM and Saturday AM with opk. I did not experience any "ovulation pain" like a usually do so maybe that is a good thing?? My friends seem to think that I wasn't having ov pain but possibly bursting cysts... _Anyone have any experience with this? _

Either way, I didn't experience any pain like I have the past 4 months so I'm taking that as a good thing :/ Also, my DH was a trooper this month! We managed to DTD on CD 14, 17, 18, 19, 20 with +opk on CD 18 & 19 using preseed about half the time (this is a good record for us b/c of of our work schedules ;))

TWW HERE WE GO!


----------



## tugAwug

Congratulations to all the ladies that got their BFPs!!! So happy for you all and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months (YAY!!!!)

AFM: So I am now 9 dpo and haven't been symptom spotting because there aren't any symptoms to spot! I don't know if this is good or bad. Hopefully this will be good in case I get AF, I won't be as dissapointed (just trying to keep some kind of a positive insight).


----------



## skeet9924

taurusmom05 said:


> sounds good to me, skeet!!! the beginning of the tww goes by so slow! blah! too early for testing, ss, any of the good stuff. haha

Lol it is pretty boring and slow.. I'm entertaining myself with temping this cycle.. However if my chart is right I started on ov day.. Kept forgetting otherwise.. I'm hoping since I had a wacky cycle last month it will help me figure out when af is due this month so I don't test too early!!



babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Taurusmom.. I'm only 3-4 dpo aswell!! We can be bored together!!
> 
> not far behind me hun woohooooo. how great would that be xxClick to expand...

That would be so amazing!! We could become bump buddies after so long of supporting each other ttc!! How long had it been?? Longer then September .. I'm sure of it!!


----------



## babydeabreu

> That would be so amazing!! We could become bump buddies after so long of supporting each other ttc!! How long had it been?? Longer then September .. I'm sure of it!!


way before that i think! when u going to start testing? tomorrow? 6dpo you will be then???


----------



## babydeabreu

tugAwug said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies that got their BFPs!!! So happy for you all and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months (YAY!!!!)
> 
> AFM: So I am now 9 dpo and haven't been symptom spotting because there aren't any symptoms to spot! I don't know if this is good or bad. Hopefully this will be good in case I get AF, I won't be as dissapointed (just trying to keep some kind of a positive insight).

im 9dpo to. sending you lots of :dust::dust:

good luck x


----------



## Mio_Mao

Im 100% sure i O today.. as i have had cramps
all morning early morning and all through the day
tingling feeling in my side and then sharp pains..
and i had tones of ewcm its unreal... BUT

i have not had a + opk ... i started late yesterday CD10
when i should start CD8.. but got negatives on them anyway
do you think i missed my surge or something.. as im positive
i O today from the pains & ewcm .. i never get ewcm other then
on O it was watery CD9 then turned ewcm CD10-CD11 ... 

not liking my cycles being short as we only BD twice last 2 days 
and now i think its too late ovulating today ....


----------



## Kare2012

Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-04_09-36-36_953.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cheska

I don't think it's too late to dtd Mio Mao as I believe once you have ovulated the egg can survive up to 36hours? ?


----------



## Cheska

Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!

Wow congrats! H&h 9 month. How long have you been trying? X


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> That would be so amazing!! We could become bump buddies after so long of supporting each other ttc!! How long had it been?? Longer then September .. I'm sure of it!!
> 
> 
> way before that i think! when u going to start testing? tomorrow? 6dpo you will be then???Click to expand...


I think I'll wait.. As much as I'd like to be hopeful .. I think oh and I only Dtd once in my fertile period if I ov'd when I think I did .. After having the spotting last cycle and getting my hopes up it gets hard seeing stark white tests.. Mind you I do have about 50 ic and this may be the last time in awhile that I get a chance to be excited cause who knows when my fertile stage will fall close to a weekend again


----------



## skeet9924

Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!

Congrats!!! Amazing :bfp: for 12 dpo!!!


----------



## Kare2012

Thanks you! I know, I can't believe how dark the line is. This was our 3rd cycle trying!


----------



## babydeabreu

Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!

Congratulations, great news. wishing you a H&H 9 months xx



skeet9924 said:


> I think I'll wait.. As much as I'd like to be hopeful .. I think oh and I only Dtd once in my fertile period if I ov'd when I think I did .. After having the spotting last cycle and getting my hopes up it gets hard seeing stark white tests.. Mind you I do have about 50 ic and this may be the last time in awhile that I get a chance to be excited cause who knows when my fertile stage will fall close to a weekend again

i know how u feel hun, i feel like im just getting no where. but 50test? jeaz id be peeing on them everyday. really hope that once has done enough...some girls just get looked at and fall pregnant so you never know u might have beany there :) hope so xx


----------



## Torres

Babyhopes. I'm testing on the 20th too! Keep me posted on how you're doing!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!

Congrats! Hope it's good and sticky. H&H 9 months!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Torres said:


> Babyhopes. I'm testing on the 20th too! Keep me posted on how you're doing!

Awesome! Let's keep in touch. I should be O'ing anytime between yesterday and Tues. I never know for sure - my shed is too wonky to temp every day at the exact same time before getting out of bed... I get up diff times every day.
Either way, we cover all our bases by DTD Luke mad for the week before and after. FX for us!


----------



## echo

:hugs: MrsMM, so sorry for your loss.

Congrats to the BFP's so far this month! 

afm...I don't think I've o'd yet. Today should be the day, but if not, i may have to move my date up.


----------



## luvmykids0810

AF is due on the 15th.. so im going to try to wait til then. And my anniversary is march 27th so that would be a sweet anniversary gift. I got a bfp on vday in 2010... So fx and babydust to all.


----------



## Ellis0498

Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!

Many congrats! Have a h & h 9 months! Xxx


----------



## al335003

Kare2012 said:


> Thanks you! I know, I can't believe how dark the line is. This was our 3rd cycle trying!

Congrats Kare2012!! You're so lucky to get you BFP on the 3rd attempt!! Can you share any symptoms you had (if any) for us SS'ers?!
Thanks!


----------



## Brusselscout

After 8 months of TTC, got my BFP this morning. With DD we waited until after the 1st trimester was over but I don't think we'll be able to wait a single day. Best of luck to everybody!! Hang in there.


----------



## Bay

Congrats to all the BFPS :)

I think I actually O'd this month, which would have made it about 2.5 weeks from the first day of bleeding from the MC. I will be testing in a week on the 13th. 

Babydust to all :)


----------



## Hopingforabub

Can I be put down for the 10th please? x


----------



## orchid667

I'm out...


----------



## Kare2012

Thanks! I do feel so lucky and blessed right now...just praying everything goes okay. My symptoms were light brown spotting at 7dpo (still lightly have it when I wipe), tired and moody and kinda hungry but also nauseous at the same time the last 2 days. Also constipated the last few days which is odd because I'm usually pretty normal in that area lol. That's pretty much it! 



al335003 said:


> Kare2012 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks you! I know, I can't believe how dark the line is. This was our 3rd cycle trying!
> 
> Congrats Kare2012!! You're so lucky to get you BFP on the 3rd attempt!! Can you share any symptoms you had (if any) for us SS'ers?!
> Thanks!Click to expand...


----------



## LalaR

Bay said:


> Congrats to all the BFPS :)
> 
> I think I actually O'd this month, which would have made it about 2.5 weeks from the first day of bleeding from the MC. I will be testing in a week on the 13th.
> 
> Babydust to all :)


Yay Bay! I hope you have a success this time with a sticky bean. They say fertility is higher after a MC.
I'm 3 1/2 weeks after my MC bleed and not sure if I have ov'd or not yet. Waiting to see what my temps do. 
Good luck and loads of dust.:hugs:


----------



## SookiesNique

Quick update. I've been quietly stalking since I joined this group. I'm trying to hold out but I have tested once just to see if I could be one of those lucky early faint line people. The answer is no. BFN today @ 9DPO. I'm not going to test again until the date I signed up for and then after until AF comes or I get BFP. FF is showing my O date at CD 13 and I have a dotted cross-hairs on my chart. My temps stayed above the coverline and then dipped at 7DPO. On 8 DPO it shot up from my dip temp of 97.9 to 98.7 and todays temp was 98.1. It seems a little jagged to me, but I'm not too great at interpreting this thing. So far my only symptom is itchy boobs, headache, and tender nips, but it could be the clomid. The wait continues.


----------



## sailorsgirl

BabyHopes. said:


> Torres said:
> 
> 
> Babyhopes. I'm testing on the 20th too! Keep me posted on how you're doing!
> 
> Awesome! Let's keep in touch. I should be O'ing anytime between yesterday and Tues. I never know for sure - my shed is too wonky to temp every day at the exact same time before getting out of bed... I get up diff times every day.
> Either way, we cover all our bases by DTD Luke mad for the week before and after. FX for us!Click to expand...

Im testing on the 20th too :) :dust: for you all xx


----------



## almosthere

Brusselscout said:


> After 8 months of TTC, got my BFP this morning. With DD we waited until after the 1st trimester was over but I don't think we'll be able to wait a single day. Best of luck to everybody!! Hang in there.

Yay, you give me hope, so happy for you!!! :flower: A healthy 9 mos for you and little bean!


----------



## babyseeker

hey ladies just checking in, im currently 8 dpo waiting to test on SAturday and I am so excited, I haven't really been symptom spotting this cycle that way I wont get my hopes up... CONGRATS to all the BFP's so far and goodluck next cycle to those that had the witch arrive..... :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyHopes.

sailorsgirl said:


> BabyHopes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torres said:
> 
> 
> Babyhopes. I'm testing on the 20th too! Keep me posted on how you're doing!
> 
> Awesome! Let's keep in touch. I should be O'ing anytime between yesterday and Tues. I never know for sure - my shed is too wonky to temp every day at the exact same time before getting out of bed... I get up diff times every day.
> Either way, we cover all our bases by DTD Luke mad for the week before and after. FX for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Im testing on the 20th too :) :dust: for you all xxClick to expand...

Excellent! The more the merrier :)
I'll find any way I can to speed up the TWW.... it's painful! Obsessively checking the message board kills at least a few minutes a day.


----------



## BabyHopes.

LalaR said:


> Bay said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPS :)
> 
> I think I actually O'd this month, which would have made it about 2.5 weeks from the first day of bleeding from the MC. I will be testing in a week on the 13th.
> 
> Babydust to all :)
> 
> 
> Yay Bay! I hope you have a success this time with a sticky bean. They say fertility is higher after a MC.
> I'm 3 1/2 weeks after my MC bleed and not sure if I have ov'd or not yet. Waiting to see what my temps do.
> Good luck and loads of dust.:hugs:Click to expand...


Wow - there seems to be a lot of us in this thread just getting over a Feb MC. I like your comment about increased fertility - hopefully it's true for all of us! After the pain and heartache of an MC (no matter how early) we all deserve our BFPs!!! I don't know for sure if I'm going to O on schedule, but I don't want to miss it if I do, so BD business at our house just in case. I broke down and bought a pile of IC sticks - so excited! I got the 10miU ones that are supposedly good as early as 3 days post implantation, or 6 days post O. What can I say, I love to POAS! Although I DON'T love the early positives that don't stay positive. Still, I can't help it. Now I have to wait patiently for them to get here. So much waiting...

Good luck everyone, stay positive!


----------



## lemondrops

So this morning with FMU I got the kind of line where you have to tilt it and squint and hold it under the light to see anything. Out of curiosity, and because I am a POAS addict, I took another test a few minutes ago. A line showed up almost immediately, although when I tried to photograph it you can barely tell. It's VERY light, but there and pink all the way down. I got excited and used my clearblue digital and that said not pregnant. My period isn't due until Wednesday. Would my i/c be picking up the hormone if the clearblue said not pregnant? 

https://i.imgur.com/3YaAX.png


----------



## adroplet

lemondrops said:


> So this morning with FMU I got the kind of line where you have to tilt it and squint and hold it under the light to see anything. Out of curiosity, and because I am a POAS addict, I took another test a few minutes ago. A line showed up almost immediately, although when I tried to photograph it you can barely tell. It's VERY light, but there and pink all the way down. I got excited and used my clearblue digital and that said not pregnant. My period isn't due until Wednesday. Would my i/c be picking up the hormone if the clearblue said not pregnant?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3YaAX.png

Hi, i'm a newbie to this thread............but i definitely see the line here. good luck. :dust:


----------



## BabyHopes.

lemondrops said:


> So this morning with FMU I got the kind of line where you have to tilt it and squint and hold it under the light to see anything. Out of curiosity, and because I am a POAS addict, I took another test a few minutes ago. A line showed up almost immediately, although when I tried to photograph it you can barely tell. It's VERY light, but there and pink all the way down. I got excited and used my clearblue digital and that said not pregnant. My period isn't due until Wednesday. Would my i/c be picking up the hormone if the clearblue said not pregnant?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3YaAX.png

The digitals usually have a higher hcg threshold than the ICs or even midstream tests. I had that happen - clear (although faint) line on a FRER, but still read NO on digital. Give it a couple days, than test again! If you have lots of ICs, keep checking everyday and watch the line get darker each day!

Good luck, hope this is your sticky bean. FX!


----------



## tugAwug

babydeabreu said:


> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies that got their BFPs!!! So happy for you all and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months (YAY!!!!)
> 
> AFM: So I am now 9 dpo and haven't been symptom spotting because there aren't any symptoms to spot! I don't know if this is good or bad. Hopefully this will be good in case I get AF, I won't be as dissapointed (just trying to keep some kind of a positive insight).
> 
> im 9dpo to. sending you lots of :dust::dust:
> 
> good luck xClick to expand...

Good Luck to you too. Have you had any symptoms???


----------



## tugAwug

Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## adroplet

Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!:yipee:


----------



## almosthere

just checked my cm and was tinged pinkish orange so looks like af is right around the corner..


----------



## luna_19

congrats on all the bfps!
i'm expecting to ov in a week so testing would be around march 28


----------



## skeet9924

almosthere said:


> just checked my cm and was tinged pinkish orange so looks like af is right around the corner..

Could be ib??


----------



## Bay

Thanks Lalar, good luck to you too :). I sure hope March is the month for us to have our forever babies!

After the mc my bbt stayed high at pg level for a while and it wasn't until after cd11 (i counted first day of mc as cd1) that it started to settle down. 

I think you're right about possibly being more fertile post mc ... I've had loads of EWCM for about a week (sorry if tmi), whereas in the past it would only be about 2-3 days.

Fingers crossed for all of us :hugs:



LalaR said:


> Bay said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPS :)
> 
> I think I actually O'd this month, which would have made it about 2.5 weeks from the first day of bleeding from the MC. I will be testing in a week on the 13th.
> 
> Babydust to all :)
> 
> 
> Yay Bay! I hope you have a success this time with a sticky bean. They say fertility is higher after a MC.
> I'm 3 1/2 weeks after my MC bleed and not sure if I have ov'd or not yet. Waiting to see what my temps do.
> Good luck and loads of dust.:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## immy11

My cervix is soft, high, open. Temp dip this morning at 12dpo, best ewcm i've ever seen and a smiley face on my OPK :) :)
Watch out OH, time for some serious baby making!!


----------



## Bay

Yes that's the spirit! Get your romp-on :haha:



immy11 said:


> My cervix is soft, high, open. Temp dip this morning at 12dpo, best ewcm i've ever seen and a smiley face on my OPK :) :)
> Watch out OH, time for some serious baby making!!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats Kare2012 on your BFP!:happydance:


Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Welcome Pavanv!:hi:


Pavanv said:


> Hello girls, I am new to the thread. I took 100mg clomid this month and I'm now in the 2ww so it has been really nice to read this, my doctor said to do a test on 16-18th March the wait is driving me crazy.
> 
> Baby duct to all xxxx


----------



## Ellis0498

Hi all
Got a BFP on a digi this morning. Not getting excited until I know its where it's suppose to be (last one was ectopic) so I'm staying with you guys for the next couples of weeks. Plus I don't think I want to leave these threads after so long, you are all such a lovely bunch of ladies! Good luck for all those yet to test! So sorry for those that have been caught by that damn witch again. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats to the bfps!!!!!!!!! yayyyyy!!!! :) wishing you all a happy n very healthy 9 mos!

skeet- we made it to 5dpo! getting closer to testing day... time is passing so slow! how are ya?


----------



## munchkinlove

Can you add me for the 29th never got to test on the first as the witch showed her ugly face:(


----------



## BabyHopes.

Ellis0498 said:


> Hi all
> Got a BFP on a digi this morning. Not getting excited until I know its where it's suppose to be (last one was ectopic) so I'm staying with you guys for the next couples of weeks. Plus I don't think I want to leave these threads after so long, you are all such a lovely bunch of ladies! Good luck for all those yet to test! So sorry for those that have been caught by that damn witch again. Big hugs xxxx

Congrats Ellis!


----------



## lemondrops

I got a bfn with frer and another i/c this morning. What is going on :( Am I having a chemical pregnancy or is it just too early?


----------



## almosthere

skeet9924 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> just checked my cm and was tinged pinkish orange so looks like af is right around the corner..
> 
> Could be ib??Click to expand...

highly doubt it as it was after sex so i would only guess ib if it occured when i wiped after bathroom time..it is normal for me to spot 1 to 2 days before af :wacko:


----------



## skeet9924

Ellis0498 said:


> Hi all
> Got a BFP on a digi this morning. Not getting excited until I know its where it's suppose to be (last one was ectopic) so I'm staying with you guys for the next couples of weeks. Plus I don't think I want to leave these threads after so long, you are all such a lovely bunch of ladies! Good luck for all those yet to test! So sorry for those that have been caught by that damn witch again. Big hugs xxxx

Congrats!!! I completly understand your fear!! I hope its a sticky bean in the proper place!!


----------



## Jai Me

MrsMM,
AF was due Saturday or Sunday, and she never arrived, I tested this morning, and
its a BFN!
So I guess she is just late :(


----------



## tugAwug

Jai Me said:


> MrsMM,
> AF was due Saturday or Sunday, and she never arrived, I tested this morning, and
> its a BFN!
> So I guess she is just late :(

Hopefully the HCG level is _slowly_ increasing....Good Luck!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tugAwug

So here I am at 10 dpo with no symptoms. I almost always get preg. symptoms before I get AF. I'm really doubtful that this is my month.:nope:


----------



## AndreaW

Hi all.

I'm currently 5dpo and thought I'd join you all the two week wait.

This is my second cycle ttc (last month turned out to be a CP). I already have two daughters, and fell pregnant with both of them very quickly, so fingers crossed it happens as quickly this time. I came off birth control in january.

Currently have no symptoms (but too early to be honest) other than some cramping, but have had lots of cramping and spotting since CP.

Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## MrsMM24

It's MARRRRRRCH!!!!

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


:wedding:Happy Anniversary BROOKEGARRETT!:wedding:


:cake:Happy Birthday KRISTINE409!:cake:


TODAY!!! :test:*LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_, and MICHELLEK1975*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *WANT A 4th, CAZ & BOB, PAVANAV, MIO-MAI, TUGAWUG, AMP1117, SYKORA, IOW_BIRD, JANNA, BABYHOPES., THEETERNAL, LUVMYKIDS0910, BRUSSELSCOUT, ANDREAW, and HOPINGFORABUB* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, SARAHAK, BROOKEGARRETT, BOXXEY, ~CHIPPER~, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LALAR, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, and RIVER54, BOORAD, JAI ME, and KARE2012* :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *WISHFULMOM2B, STITCHYCAT, KARE2012, BRUSSELSCOUT, and ELLIS0498* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here, stop on over at this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html )


*ALMOSTHERE* FXD that :af is staying far away and you will see some dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*JAI ME* no :af: = good sign Hun! Head up!:dust:


*SHARNW* now that sounds like some good stuff happening over there with you!:dust:


*IOW_BIRD, ANDREAW, and FISH&CHIPS* so glad to have you join us here, give me some dates to place you on our front page!:dust:


*RIVER54* no :af: = good sign, and FF is sayign you're early Hun, so hang in there!:dust:


*LEMONDROPS* FXD that that is the start of a BFP! It is likely too early.... :dust:


*IMMY11* YAY!!! BD!!! :sex::sex::dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *~CHIPPER~, DBZ34, BOXXEY, BOYMOM, and ORCHID667* I hope that you will join us again in the April thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* Submitted for tests Friday. Will wait on results this week. They also gave U/S and things seems to be clearing so just wait till get hormone results back and hope they are at 0. We will sit this cycle out and TTC in April pending a favorable outcome. Exercising, eating well, vitamins, and testing = good combination for TTC in April!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## manny82

wishfulmom2b said:


> :bfp: today!

Congratsss


----------



## manny82

Kare2012 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 12dpo!!!! :happydance: I'm still in total shock!

congratss Kare


----------



## manny82

Brusselscout said:


> After 8 months of TTC, got my BFP this morning. With DD we waited until after the 1st trimester was over but I don't think we'll be able to wait a single day. Best of luck to everybody!! Hang in there.

congrats


----------



## manny82

Ellis0498 said:


> Hi all
> Got a BFP on a digi this morning. Not getting excited until I know its where it's suppose to be (last one was ectopic) so I'm staying with you guys for the next couples of weeks. Plus I don't think I want to leave these threads after so long, you are all such a lovely bunch of ladies! Good luck for all those yet to test! So sorry for those that have been caught by that damn witch again. Big hugs xxxx

Congrats Ellis


----------



## LalaR

Hi MrsMM. Update from me. Did not test on 3rd as due to the MC I'm a bit behind schedule. Not sure if I have ov'd yet. When I know I will let you know my new test date. 
Glad your US was ok and I hope your other tests are all ok too. L x


----------



## missbabes

:hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about your angel MRSMM

Congratulations to all the BFP's so far :flower::flower:

Good luck to everyone that is waiting :dust:


AFM : I'm just waiting to for the OPK's to come up fully positive, the last couple of days seem to be just between negative and positive though we've started BDing anyway. Hoping that will change tomorrow, or the day after which was about when I guessed I would OV anyway.

Unfortunately despite our best efforts my father will never get to see me married or whether he'd become a grandfather, as he passed away on Tuesday. Because of this we postponed our wedding until the end of next month, so there will be plenty of time for family and friends to mourn. It all just happened too fast, his prognosis moved from months, to weeks, to days, to just hours in such a short amount of time. I know either way that he finally walking down the aisle would have made him proud, and he'll be watching over me on the actual day.


----------



## Want a 4th

Ellis0498 said:


> Hi all
> Got a BFP on a digi this morning. Not getting excited until I know its where it's suppose to be (last one was ectopic) so I'm staying with you guys for the next couples of weeks. Plus I don't think I want to leave these threads after so long, you are all such a lovely bunch of ladies! Good luck for all those yet to test! So sorry for those that have been caught by that damn witch again. Big hugs xxxx

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bay

I am so sorry to hear about your father missbabes. :hugs:


----------



## boxxey

Im now cd 4 af came early........i will be retesting on march 31st hoping this cycle ill get a bfp.....congrats to all who have gotten theres.......hope everyones week will be great


----------



## almosthere

hi mrsmm24 i am out an onto cycle 7-my first ay of af spotting started today, onto cd3 tests by this friday the latest!....hoping the next cycle or two are lucky for me and for many others ttc!


----------



## Ellis0498

missbabes said:


> :hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about your angel MRSMM
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's so far :flower::flower:
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is waiting :dust:
> 
> 
> AFM : I'm just waiting to for the OPK's to come up fully positive, the last couple of days seem to be just between negative and positive though we've started BDing anyway. Hoping that will change tomorrow, or the day after which was about when I guessed I would OV anyway.
> 
> Unfortunately despite our best efforts my father will never get to see me married or whether he'd become a grandfather, as he passed away on
> Tuesday. Because of this we postponed our wedding until the end of next month, so there will be plenty of time for family and friends to mourn. It all just happened too fast, his prognosis moved from months, to weeks, to days, to just hours in such a short amount of time. I know either way that he finally walking down the aisle would have made him proud, and he'll be watching over me on the actual day.

I am so so sorry about your dad. If there is anything any of us can do just say. We are all here if you need to talk. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## almosthere

oh msbabes, I am also very sorry to hear the news about your father <3


----------



## Annie77

Almost there - I spot sometimes in early pregnancy after sex - you're not out just yet!

Miss babes - I am so sorry to hear about your dad. My thoughts are with and your family.

Ellis - congrats and good luck during your wait before finding out all is ok. Are you getting an early scan at 6 weeks? This is protocol at my local hospital after an ectopic.


----------



## almosthere

thanks annie, but this happens every cycle! =(


----------



## stitchycat

Oh missbabes, I am so very sorry for you and your family. My parents had both passed on before my wedding - please PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## Cheska

Brusselscout said:


> After 8 months of TTC, got my BFP this morning. With DD we waited until after the 1st trimester was over but I don't think we'll be able to wait a single day. Best of luck to everybody!! Hang in there.

Big congrats! And thanks for mentioning how long you been trying. Gives me hope I'm onto month 8 this time xx


----------



## Torres

Missbabes - so sorry about your father.


----------



## Ellis0498

Annie77 said:


> Almost there - I spot sometimes in early pregnancy after sex - you're not out just yet!
> 
> Miss babes - I am so sorry to hear about your dad. My thoughts are with and your family.
> 
> Ellis - congrats and good luck during your wait before finding out all is ok. Are you getting an early scan at 6 weeks? This is protocol at my local hospital after an ectopic.


Yep, the early pregnancy unit I went to before were absolutely lovely so need to see them at 6 weeks. I'm only 9dpo at mo so it's gonna be a long wait. I'm trying to pretend nothing is going on and not get attached. Thanks For the kind words! Best of luck for tomorrow, fingers firmly crossed for you!!! Xxx


----------



## Cheska

So sorry about your father missbabes. Puts our wants into perspective xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks MrsMM. I think I will test on Sunday 11th. I'll only be 10dpo but hey I'm being realistic that I'm going to be too impatient to wait! x


----------



## minni2906

Missbabes: I'm so sorry to hear about your father. As you stated though, he will still be watching over you and he will always be proud of you.

Congrats to all the BFP's! :happydance:

AFM; I am fairly certain I won't be testing this month. I finished Prometrium on Feb 24th. It's been 10 days; I have yet to get AF back. Called the doc, and her advice is to wait it out. :nope: She also said it's best not to BD, or to BD with protection until after AF returns. :cry: I am losing all hope of having a LO before I turn 25. :cry:


----------



## allybaby

Hi Ladies, I decided to sit this month out and not sign up for a day to test. I'm currently 9 DPO and I have my usual PMS symptoms so I'm pretty sure I'm out. I've been following both the feb and march threads and I just wanted to wish everyone luck. I hope there's more BFP's than last month. Sorry to all of those who the witch got. GL ladies.


----------



## Bookity

Hello. Newbie here. I'm 3dpo and hoping to test on the 15th, though I may cave and test on the 12th (or somewhere in between). I've got a lot of tests sitting in my bathroom drawer just begging to be peed on! lol.

So lovely to see the list of BFPs. Seems like a nice large group. Always good to have TTC buddies!

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test (or to ovulate). :dust:


----------



## fingersxxd

Oh darn, SHE got me. On to April showers althought I have to say I hope NOT to see very many of you there!! I won't be testing tomorrow. 

MRSMM - I read a bit of your journal. I love that you shared your story on here. I will remember you in my prayers. You and your DW are an inspiration, not only to same sex couples but to every couple! I hope this is just a rough time for you and the fates will bless you soon.

Missbabes - I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I can't imagine what it's like to lose a parent and especially at a time when your life is changing so drastically. I truly believe those that pass on watch over us. My grandpas and one grandma as well as DB's passed on and I watch my 7 month old look down hallways and in doorways and laugh or wave as though someone's there. I know she sees them. As well my MIL is a kindergarten teacher and she always brings home stories kids tell her about people they know who died before they were born. I truly believe those we love stay with us. It's a shame we lose the ability and connection children seem to have with the other side.

All those BFPs! Well congrats and H & H 9 months to you all!!!

As for everyone else. Don't lose hope. This site and especially this thread is a wonderful support system. Thank you to everyone who has been there and will be there through all the good and bad. Talk about one big crazy family!! I consider you gals my TTC and pregnancy family! Thank you all!


----------



## SookiesNique

WOW CD 25 already. According to FF I'm 10 DPO and right now my boobs are my biggest gripe. I like to roll over on my tummy when I sleep and laying on them woke me up, because they are pretty sore. Along with that I've got itchy nips and mild AF like cramps. They've been constant all day. I'm hoping that if all else fails I O'ed this month at the vary least. Now it's time for :sleep:


----------



## DBZ34

missbabes said:


> :hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about your angel MRSMM
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's so far :flower::flower:
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is waiting :dust:
> 
> 
> AFM : I'm just waiting to for the OPK's to come up fully positive, the last couple of days seem to be just between negative and positive though we've started BDing anyway. Hoping that will change tomorrow, or the day after which was about when I guessed I would OV anyway.
> 
> Unfortunately despite our best efforts my father will never get to see me married or whether he'd become a grandfather, as he passed away on Tuesday. Because of this we postponed our wedding until the end of next month, so there will be plenty of time for family and friends to mourn. It all just happened too fast, his prognosis moved from months, to weeks, to days, to just hours in such a short amount of time. I know either way that he finally walking down the aisle would have made him proud, and he'll be watching over me on the actual day.


I'm very sorry to hear about your father, missbabes. But I'm sure he'll be watching over you now.


----------



## Annie77

Going to cave and buy some sensitive tests today - boobs are still agony, no sign of my usual 2 spots on face, mildly cramps on and off, heightened sense of smell. If this is not a BFP I have the weirdest PMS symptoms of all my TWWs!
FRER or tesco cheapie?


----------



## Ilikecake

Congrats to all the bfp's and sorry to this AF has got :hugs:


----------



## Ellis0498

Annie77 said:


> Going to cave and buy some sensitive tests today - boobs are still agony, no sign of my usual 2 spots on face, mildly cramps on and off, heightened sense of smell. If this is not a BFP I have the weirdest PMS symptoms of all my TWWs!
> FRER or tesco cheapie?

Frer without a doubt!!! Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Superdrug tests are supposed to be better than FRER but I've never used them :)


----------



## Jai Me

MrsMM, Well AF got me, so I will be moving on to the April Thread. 
I am going to try to get an HSG done this cycle. 

Good luck to all the March Ladies!!!


----------



## Mio_Mao

These are my opk's over the last few days
i do it twice a day morning and evening .. iv took
some out as they are the same day and same on the test..

Last one is todays and its super +....

I have a 25 day cycle so i thought i would O CD11-12
:wacko: im, CD13 now and got that so when will I O 
tomorrow...


----------



## honeycheeks

Jai Me said:


> MrsMM, Well AF got me, so I will be moving on to the April Thread.
> I am going to try to get an HSG done this cycle.
> 
> Good luck to all the March Ladies!!!

aww!! im sorry AF got you. Sending you extra baby dust for next month. And good luck for HSG. Taking painkillers before the HSG should help. I had mine last week without any pain medication.


----------



## al335003

I'm going to the doctor in T minus 2 hours to investigate my lower abdomen pain, irregular periods and why I haven't gotten pregnant in almost 10 months.... I'm very nervous...:nope:


----------



## missbabes

Thank you for all the condolences ladies, they are much appreciated. :flower:

In other news I got my first ever fully positive OPK just a few minutes ago. I would have taken a pic for confirmation, but there really was no mistaking the extremely dark test line :happydance: Now just having to get doing the deed :sex:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

Got my crosshairs on FF but we BDed the day after FF says i Oed... Im sure im out.


----------



## LalaR

lizlovelust said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF but we BDed the day after FF says i Oed... Im sure im out.

Eggs can last 24h after ovulation so you might not be out. Fx'd you are ok for this month. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaW

I'm hoping to wait to test until the 20th. That will put me at 20dpo. I have long LPs but this will be a day or two late. 
But with mother's day on the 18th I'm not sure that I won't cave and test then. It would be lovely if it was a BFP, but not so if it's a BFN. But at least I'd know...


----------



## Bookity

I had a bfp dream last night... It was so nice.

4dpo. Here's hoping!


----------



## River54

I am out. 
We may take a break this month as we have a cruise booked for August and you can only be so far along, something like 22 weeks max. When it was booked for us in Jan, we still wanted to TTC, but now if we wait a few weeks, we'd be fine to go regardless.
I am 33, and this may be the last trip with my grandfather.


----------



## hope0678

here is my symptoms, a little bit of nausea, my nipple still sensitive, i'm bloating like hell but I think is because of the progesterone suppositories i'm using. the cramps are not bad, I have some cramps here and there, nothgin major. i feel like getting a cold (but living in miami its hard, wheater is crazy down here, sunday early the temp was 80 degrees, at noon the same day was 65) 
hope we all get BFP this month!!


----------



## helena

Oh can I be added to the march 16 testers? Xxx


----------



## poodlefrogs

Hi guys, sorry I've been on vacation. It's gonna take me a while to read through all the posts.

I got a faint, but very Positive positive on 22DPO in the late afternoon. I tested again on 24DPO did not get a positive within the 10 minutes, but my urine seemed very diluted. I still am having my symptoms and have had no cramping or spotting. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I will test again tomorrow with fmu. I'm going to the doctor for a blood test in a week if all continues normally.


----------



## AMP26

Hello ladies... Please add me to the 3/17 testers! Hopefully the luck of the Irish will be on my side this month :thumbup:

We got DH's SA results back yesterday and found out he only has 9% morphology and 47% motility. We have an appointment with the FS tonight to go over all the test results. Part of me is so selfishly relieved that the problem is not on my end... anyone else ever feel like that? :blush:

Hopefully we get some good news from the FS tonight about improving his :spermy:.


----------



## Annie77

OMG I have a 2nd line! 

I actually feel like crying with joy which I haven't done with any pregnancy yet. Maybe the past few months BFNs have made this even more special for me.

The line is faint but it is there and not with FMU (it's 5pm here). I will wait til Friday and book my scan at PSU to rule out ectopic before telling anyone - except you guys, hubby and bestie!


----------



## Jai Me

honeycheeks said:


> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM, Well AF got me, so I will be moving on to the April Thread.
> I am going to try to get an HSG done this cycle.
> 
> Good luck to all the March Ladies!!!
> 
> aww!! im sorry AF got you. Sending you extra baby dust for next month. And good luck for HSG. Taking painkillers before the HSG should help. I had mine last week without any pain medication.Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!! honeycheeks!! 
How did yours go? Everything come back alright?


----------



## helena

Hi! Oh I love to read a happy story!!! Fingers crossed for your scan :)


----------



## fragglerock

Can I be added to the March 9th testers? I will be 10 DPO by then, but my LP is only 12 days long so hopefully I'll get my BFP on Friday!


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


TODAY!!! :test:*1MOREMAKES3, 28329, AMP1117, CHARISSE28, KRISTINE409, KROS330, and SUPERWOMANTTC*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BOOKITTY, AMP26, and HELENA* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, SARAHAK, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_, and MICHELLEK1975* :test:


*MISSBABES* :hugs: I am very sorry to hear about your father. Although he will not be there for your wedding and birth of your child, I hope you can take comfort in knowing that you have a very special angel looking down seeing you through the wedding and TTC! Congrats on a very positive OPK, now time to BD!:dust:


*MINNI2906* Hun, I know how it feels to have a goal set, however, try not to worry yourself as that won't help and try not to concentrate on that date, it will still be just as wonderful a day if you are 25 and 30 days when you have a LO! :dust:


*ANNIE77* FRERs are good and all, however, really early on you should probably try a cheapie, as FRERs don't detect at a high level.... GL :dust:


*JAI ME* So sorry that AF flew in, but really like that you have a plan, I hope all goes well with the HSG!:dust:


*MIO_MAO* definitely a positive from what I can see.... BD!!! OV surge is detected by OPK, that means that 12-36hrs later you OV:dust:


*AL335003* try to relax Hun :dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* BD after OV is the high category for conception, you are fine:dust:


*POODLEFROGS* FXD Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *ALMOSTHERE, FINGERSxxD, JAI ME, and RIVER54* I hope that you will join us again in the April thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* Not much happening. Just trying to get back into the daily hustle and bustle of work as it is getting busier and awaiting the much needed vacation for my b-day. And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## sailorsgirl

Can I ask for some guidance?

I believe I ovulated today. The problem is hubby has been duty so he left monday morning and wont be back till thursday morning. We dtd on sunday and saturday but Im wondering if this was too early? Do I still have a chance? Xx


----------



## Mio_Mao

sailorsgirl said:


> Can I ask for some guidance?
> 
> I believe I ovulated today. The problem is hubby has been duty so he left monday morning and wont be back till thursday morning. We dtd on sunday and saturday but Im wondering if this was too early? Do I still have a chance? Xx

I would say yes defiantly .. 
you should of been in your fertile period then 
so if the circumstances were right CM etc then it should
last longer :D so theres every chance!

FX;ed!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thanks so much...I felt so deflated when he was called in. Fingers crossed then :) xxxx


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

AF isn't due until Sunday, but I got a faint positive on a frer at 11 dpo(yesterday). I can't get a positive on anything else just yet, but it is still early. I had implantation cramps at 9 and 10 dpo.


----------



## Mio_Mao

sailorsgirl said:


> Thanks so much...I felt so deflated when he was called in. Fingers crossed then :) xxxx

Well you would of been in your fertile period so defiantly is
a chance :D a really good chance! :D :dust:


----------



## Annie77

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> TODAY!!! :test:*1MOREMAKES3, 28329, AMP1117, CHARISSE28, KRISTINE409, KROS330, and SUPERWOMANTTC*!!:test:
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BOOKITTY, AMP26, and HELENA* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, SARAHAK, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_, and MICHELLEK1975* :test:
> 
> 
> *MISSBABES* :hugs: I am very sorry to hear about your father. Although he will not be there for your wedding and birth of your child, I hope you can take comfort in knowing that you have a very special angel looking down seeing you through the wedding and TTC! Congrats on a very positive OPK, now time to BD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MINNI2906* Hun, I know how it feels to have a goal set, however, try not to worry yourself as that won't help and try not to concentrate on that date, it will still be just as wonderful a day if you are 25 and 30 days when you have a LO! :dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* FRERs are good and all, however, really early on you should probably try a cheapie, as FRERs don't detect at a high level.... GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *JAI ME* So sorry that AF flew in, but really like that you have a plan, I hope all goes well with the HSG!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MIO_MAO* definitely a positive from what I can see.... BD!!! OV surge is detected by OPK, that means that 12-36hrs later you OV:dust:
> 
> 
> *AL335003* try to relax Hun :dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* BD after OV is the high category for conception, you are fine:dust:
> 
> 
> *POODLEFROGS* FXD Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *ALMOSTHERE, FINGERSxxD, JAI ME, and RIVER54* I hope that you will join us again in the April thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
> _______________________________________
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Not much happening. Just trying to get back into the daily hustle and bustle of work as it is getting busier and awaiting the much needed vacation for my b-day. And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Got my :bfp: MrsMM24 - fingers crossed it is the right place!!
Hope you are doing okay?


----------



## Charisse28

BFN again for me


----------



## poodlefrogs

Has anyone ever experienced negative results after a positive and had it NOT be a chemical pregnancy? I'd love some encouragement. Wouldn't it be a wild coincidence to get a false positive and miss AF completely? I do not think that is the case, especially with being gassy, bloated, having spells of nausea (this is new in the last week), and mild cramps and weird twinges in my abdomen that I'm still experiencing.

My symptoms have not let up since 1DPO and I have not had any spotting since 12 DPO (very light, just when i wiped. I was assuming IB). I think I mistyped before, but I am now 25DPO...AF was due right about 16-18DPO (she doesn't always start the same day) and has never flown in.

I've been using $tree (new choice) tests. I've been trying to save up pee to get a nice sample, but I can't seem to hold it for more than 2-3 hours now that I'm thinking about it. Which seems stupid! I'm almost dehydrating myself. I even had to wake up in the middle of the night to pee. It's like my bladder doesn't want me to test again.


----------



## al335003

Doc ordered blood tests and an ultrasound. We'll know more in about 6 weeks. Until then I hope I get my BFP late next week and I can forget about all this. If not, we will definitely be taking a break from TTCing


----------



## Annie77

poodlefrogs said:


> Has anyone ever experienced negative results after a positive and had it NOT be a chemical pregnancy? I'd love some encouragement. Wouldn't it be a wild coincidence to get a false positive and miss AF completely? I do not think that is the case, especially with being gassy, bloated, having spells of nausea (this is new in the last week), and mild cramps and weird twinges in my abdomen that I'm still experiencing.
> 
> My symptoms have not let up since 1DPO and I have not had any spotting since 12 DPO (very light, just when i wiped. I was assuming IB). I think I mistyped before, but I am now 25DPO...AF was due right about 16-18DPO (she doesn't always start the same day) and has never flown in.
> 
> I've been using $tree (new choice) tests. I've been trying to save up pee to get a nice sample, but I can't seem to hold it for more than 2-3 hours now that I'm thinking about it. Which seems stupid! I'm almost dehydrating myself. I even had to wake up in the middle of the night to pee. It's like my bladder doesn't want me to test again.

I think there is a chance you just haven't had strong enough urine. If it was chemical then you would have had bleeding?


----------



## Ellis0498

Wow!! Many congrats Annie77!! Have got my fingers firmly crossed for you. We are both playing the waiting game re correct implantation! Good luck!


----------



## tugAwug

OMG....I am STALKING this thread searching for the BFP's. Congrats to all the positives so far and wishing for many more!!!

AFM: Still no symptoms; just trying to keep my cool and stay calm.


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Annie!!!


----------



## Cheska

Congratulations Annie. H&H 9 month!


----------



## Annie77

Ellis0498 said:


> Wow!! Many congrats Annie77!! Have got my fingers firmly crossed for you. We are both playing the waiting game re correct implantation! Good luck!

How far along are you? I think I am due nov 15th. Right until 7pm I had no pain or niggles, now that I got bfp I am imagining or maybe really feeling sharp twinges both sides. Argh!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hey Andreaw, Immy11, Sailorsgirls and Torres - Today's the day! 
T-14 days, and counting.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi Mrs.MM, can you change my test date on the front page to 3/21? You have me down for the 31st. Thanks.

AFM...i'm on CD13 and my OPKs are getting darker everyday. I'm pretty sure i will being Oing very soon!


----------



## Faithfull

Hello ... My first post here ... Can you put me for testing on 3/10 .. If doesn't come sooner ... I'm 11 dpo today !


----------



## mommy2be7772

Annie77 said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> Wow!! Many congrats Annie77!! Have got my fingers firmly crossed for you. We are both playing the waiting game re correct implantation! Good luck!
> 
> How far along are you? I think I am due nov 15th. Right until 7pm I had no pain or niggles, now that I got bfp I am imagining or maybe really feeling sharp twinges both sides. Argh!Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## adroplet

Annie77 - Congratulations!!!:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Annie77 said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> TODAY!!! :test:*1MOREMAKES3, 28329, AMP1117, CHARISSE28, KRISTINE409, KROS330, and SUPERWOMANTTC*!!:test:
> 
> 
> *Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *BOOKITTY, AMP26, and HELENA* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, SARAHAK, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_, and MICHELLEK1975* :test:
> 
> 
> *MISSBABES* :hugs: I am very sorry to hear about your father. Although he will not be there for your wedding and birth of your child, I hope you can take comfort in knowing that you have a very special angel looking down seeing you through the wedding and TTC! Congrats on a very positive OPK, now time to BD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MINNI2906* Hun, I know how it feels to have a goal set, however, try not to worry yourself as that won't help and try not to concentrate on that date, it will still be just as wonderful a day if you are 25 and 30 days when you have a LO! :dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* FRERs are good and all, however, really early on you should probably try a cheapie, as FRERs don't detect at a high level.... GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *JAI ME* So sorry that AF flew in, but really like that you have a plan, I hope all goes well with the HSG!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MIO_MAO* definitely a positive from what I can see.... BD!!! OV surge is detected by OPK, that means that 12-36hrs later you OV:dust:
> 
> 
> *AL335003* try to relax Hun :dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* BD after OV is the high category for conception, you are fine:dust:
> 
> 
> *POODLEFROGS* FXD Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *ALMOSTHERE, FINGERSxxD, JAI ME, and RIVER54* I hope that you will join us again in the April thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
> _______________________________________
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 33* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)
> 
> 
> (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Not much happening. Just trying to get back into the daily hustle and bustle of work as it is getting busier and awaiting the much needed vacation for my b-day. And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**
> 
> Got my :bfp: MrsMM24 - fingers crossed it is the right place!!
> Hope you are doing okay?Click to expand...

Congrats Annie!!! I really do pray it's in the right spot!!! When do you go in to find out?? Just knowing that you got preg again gives me a bit of hope


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I was part of the January and February threads but then I unsubscribed to the February thread and had a hard time finding this one but I finally found it! I'm 1 dpiui and hoping to get my bfp this month! :) I'm actually being pretty relaxed and patient so hopefully that will help that eggy feel welcome and loved! I'm happy to have found this thread again and good luck to everyone still waiting and congrats to everyone who got their bfp's already!


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I was part of the January and February threads but then I unsubscribed to the February thread and had a hard time finding this one but I finally found it! I'm 1 dpiui and hoping to get my bfp this month! :) I'm actually being pretty relaxed and patient so hopefully that will help that eggy feel welcome and loved! I'm happy to have found this thread again and good luck to everyone still waiting and congrats to everyone who got their bfp's already!

Hi ash :) i think MrsMM has the month thread links posted on the 1st page..??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah they are but I unsubscribed before I subscribed to march like a dumbie!


----------



## fragglerock

Can you add me to the March 9th testers please?


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats on BFP's :)


----------



## ickle pand

Still waiting for ov here. It's due tomorrow according to FF but still just getting highs on my CBFM so we'll see. We DTD last night and as I was lying in bed I imagined the swimmers making their way to where they need to be, like in The Great Sperm Race (great programme btw, it's on YouTube and channel 4od if you're in the UK). Hopefully visualisation will help things along :)


----------



## Ellis0498

Annie77 said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> Wow!! Many congrats Annie77!! Have got my fingers firmly crossed for you. We are both playing the waiting game re correct implantation! Good luck!
> 
> How far along are you? I think I am due nov 15th. Right until 7pm I had no pain or niggles, now that I got bfp I am imagining or maybe really feeling sharp twinges both sides. Argh!Click to expand...

Lol me too! Every time I get a twinge on the right side I've half convinced my it's ectopic again and depress myself. I'm only 11dpo, got BFP on 8dpo. I actually don't know my due date as I keep thinking I'll jinx it if I work it out. Baby making had turned me into a crazy lady! Lol. Keeing my fingers crossed for both of us! Xxxx


----------



## Annie77

No twinges this morning so am hoping it was just a bit of stretching. When I had my first daughter I had really tight abs so growing a bump was sore. Have got nothing but flab now so can't use that excuse!

I am phoning PSU this morning to book a scan for around 22nd by which time I should be 6 weeks (according to ticker) but 6 weeks and 3 days according to me.

Fingers crossed for you too - when are you getting a scan?


----------



## Bergebabe

Hiya can i join ur fab thread pls?


In due af on 14th and am currently 7 dpo. Its my birthday on friday so wil be testing then on 9 dpo lol, lets hope im not disappointed! 


I have some very promising symptoms this month so here's hoping thus us my, and all of u lovely peeps, lucky months!!!!


----------



## Ellis0498

Annie77 said:


> No twinges this morning so am hoping it was just a bit of stretching. When I had my first daughter I had really tight abs so growing a bump was sore. Have got nothing but flab now so can't use that excuse!
> 
> I am phoning PSU this morning to book a scan for around 22nd by which time I should be 6 weeks (according to ticker) but 6 weeks and 3 days according to me.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too - when are you getting a scan?

Lol no tight abs here anymore either! Glad the twinges have subsided! 

Hopefully the 23rd or 26th I should be 6 weeks by 23rd. Waiting for the referral from the doctor. Let the waiting game begin! X


----------



## Ellis0498

Bergebabe said:


> Hiya can i join ur fab thread pls?
> 
> 
> In due af on 14th and am currently 7 dpo. Its my birthday on friday so wil be testing then on 9 dpo lol, lets hope im not disappointed!
> 
> 
> I have some very promising symptoms this month so here's hoping thus us my, and all of u lovely peeps, lucky months!!!!

Good luck bergebabe!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

MrsMM - You can officially list me as a :bfp:. I had a positive blood test. Digi tests and every test I tinkle on are positive now :happydance:

:dust: to all those waiting and ovulating!


----------



## Bookity

Wow, congrats on all the BFPs. I guess March really is a lucky month! Fingers crossed that it is for me too!

:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to all the :bfp:!!! 

Annie: around here after an ectopic they get you in right away to check everything because you have a higher risk of having another one.. Do they not do that where u are?


----------



## fragglerock

Trying not to get excited but I think one more high temp and my chart will be triphasic!


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!

:cake: Happy Birthday ILIKECAKE's DS!:cake:


TODAY!!! :test:*BBEAR690, TIGERLILLIE, VEEH, and VICTORIAJ*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *FRAGGLEROCK, FAITHFULL, and BERGEBABE* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, SARAHAK, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_, MICHELLEK1975,1MOREMAKES3, 28329, AMP1117, CHARISSE28, KRISTINE409, and KROS330* :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *SUPERWOMANTTC and ANNIE77* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.


*SAILORSGIRL* I think that is PERFECT timing. Studies show that BD before OV is a high percentage up to 3 days before as sperm live 2-5 days in great CM. GL!:dust:


*AL335003* FXD Hun!:dust:


*BABYHOPES.* YAY for OV!!! BD :dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* Welcome back! How was the move? All ready for TTC in March!!:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* Let's go OV!! Time for TTC! BD!!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *Ladies AF got,* I hope that you will join us again in the April thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* Not much happening. Counting down to my b-day vacay! And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing pretty good! The move went fine but we're still getting settled in to the new place! i feel nervous going out and about by myself in the city but I know I will start to feel comfortable eventually. It's still really new! I'm 2 dpiui and patiently waiting for some good news!


----------



## Charisse28

My temp finally dropped below coverline today, so I will be in the April testing thread. Congrats to all of the bfps and sorry for everyone else that got AF! On to the next! ~BABYDUST~:dust:


----------



## SookiesNique

:coffee: So today at 12DPO (according to FF) I am kinda bummed and feeling out of it this month, to be totally honest. My temp has dipped to a mere 97.7 after I'd been soaring in the 98's for a long time. I'm feeling unsure and disappointed. Yet and still I know that it's not over until AF comes around the bend to wreck the day. I'm about to schedule my clomid check with my RE and if this cycle is a bust I will be asking to bump up my dose. I conceived my daughter at 150mg of Clomid, so him keeping me at 50mg for 2 cycles makes me feel a little toyed with. Now as far as symptoms go, the itchy, sore boobs are subsiding, but I still have deep cramps, that I really felt when I woke up this morning. I'm still hoping that at the very least AF shows up without provera. FF told me that I O'ed last month when in fact I hadn't, and I had to do an 8 day course of Provera to bring on AF. My O cross hairs didn't disappear until like CD40. Sad, very sad. Time for some homework. :cry:


----------



## al335003

Okay, so I got a definite positive on my opk today... I guess my test have been building up to this one, so I'm not 3DPO like I thought. I'm so glad I kept testing! Here's to Birthday BDing, seeing as today is DH birthday!! Hehe :sex:


----------



## Annie77

Thanks to everyone for their messages - it feels great to finally have the BFP and hopefully you will all get yours soon too.

I phoned Pregnancy Support Unit where I went Sept-Nov last year after ectopic. They asked me my dob before my name and the minute I said 1-7-77, the nurse remembered me, isn't that weird? Considering the number of women they see, I reckon that's pretty impressive  I am good with names but wouldn't guess a patient by their date of birth!!!

Anyway, I told her my last AF was 11th Feb and that i had tested yesterday and she was like 'that's a really short cycle'. I explained that for some reason I ov'd really early this month but luteal phase has always been 14 days despite cycles being a little shorter than pre-ectopic. 

She then booked me in for wed 28th March for USS. For my dates i will be 7 weeks at this point, her guess is 6w4d so we will wait and see who's right. I have to phone them before hand if I get any pain or spotting.

I feel really positive about this pregnancy though so not going to focus on what could go wrong. Just going to eat healthy, avoid exercise for next few weeks and start knitting!


----------



## samj732

I'm testing 3/17 (St. Paddy's Day) Please add me to the list. Cycle #5 after a loss. Hoping for my sticky BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

Annie- I'm glad you called and got on their radar.. In really excited to hear how your scan goes.. I pray it's a sticky bean in the right place!!


----------



## AMP26

Found out from doctor last night that I have PCOS. It came as quite a blow as I was sure husbands low morphology was the cause of our infertility. I still have some more tests to go through to see if I am insulin resistant, but the Dr said I could start on Tamoxifen next cycle with IUI so that I don't miss any more time! I'm praying he can get me ovulating!!


----------



## Faithfull

Annie77 said:


> Thanks to everyone for their messages - it feels great to finally have the BFP and hopefully you will all get yours soon too.
> 
> I phoned Pregnancy Support Unit where I went Sept-Nov last year after ectopic. They asked me my dob before my name and the minute I said 1-7-77, the nurse remembered me, isn't that weird? Considering the number of women they see, I reckon that's pretty impressive  I am good with names but wouldn't guess a patient by their date of birth!!!
> 
> Anyway, I told her my last AF was 11th Feb and that i had tested yesterday and she was like 'that's a really short cycle'. I explained that for some reason I ov'd really early this month but luteal phase has always been 14 days despite cycles being a little shorter than pre-ectopic.
> 
> She then booked me in for wed 28th March for USS. For my dates i will be 7 weeks at this point, her guess is 6w4d so we will wait and see who's right. I have to phone them before hand if I get any pain or spotting.
> 
> I feel really positive about this pregnancy though so not going to focus on what could go wrong. Just going to eat healthy, avoid exercise for next few weeks and start knitting!

Very very happy for you Hun.... Take care and keep us posted......


----------



## ickle pand

AMP26 said:


> Found out from doctor last night that I have PCOS. It came as quite a blow as I was sure husbands low morphology was the cause of our infertility. I still have some more tests to go through to see if I am insulin resistant, but the Dr said I could start on Tamoxifen next cycle with IUI so that I don't miss any more time! I'm praying he can get me ovulating!!

I just wanted to say that I have PCOS and I ovulate almost every month, without any help apart from supplements. I did manage to get pregnant naturally so it's not all doom and gloom. Even if you don't ovulate clomid is great and helps so many women. Good luck!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! congrats Annie and to all the other BFPs this month so far, and :hugs: to the BFNs. 

Mrs.MM extra :hugs: to you. Could you add me to the list? Test date is 3/23. IUI is scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## poodlefrogs

Annie77 said:


> I think there is a chance you just haven't had strong enough urine. If it was chemical then you would have had bleeding?

I really hope that's the issue. My pee has been really light in color even though I haven't been drinking too much. The longest I've been able to go is 4.5hrs without rushing to the restroom.


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> 
> *MINNI2906* Hun, I know how it feels to have a goal set, however, try not to worry yourself as that won't help and try not to concentrate on that date, it will still be just as wonderful a day if you are 25 and 30 days when you have a LO! :dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Not much happening. Just trying to get back into the daily hustle and bustle of work as it is getting busier and awaiting the much needed vacation for my b-day. And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I'm trying not to concentrate too much on it, but I've always had it in my mind that it would happen. And it doesn't help that no one else on my mom's side of the family has had no issues conceiving. Why me? :shrug: But, you're absolutely right, it will be just as wonderful a day if I am 25 and 30 days when I have LO. :haha:
I am going on a vaca just in time for your b-day as well? Where are you going? Or just taking the time from work?


----------



## sharnw

MrsMM do you think FF is wrong saying i O day 20? Or do you think i O day 14 or 16??? I woke up 2 hours late on day 14...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - I think IF FF is correct, I honestly can't tell right now, but if it's correct I would say that that dip below the coverline may have been your Implantation dip ... so now only time will tell. Do you feel like AF is coming?


----------



## mommy2be7772

SuperwomanTTC said:


> MrsMM - You can officially list me as a :bfp:. I had a positive blood test. Digi tests and every test I tinkle on are positive now :happydance:
> 
> :dust: to all those waiting and ovulating!

Congrats, which test did you use, to know so early?


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> Sharnw - I think IF FF is correct, I honestly can't tell right now, but if it's correct I would say that that dip below the coverline may have been your Implantation dip ... so now only time will tell. Do you feel like AF is coming?

No sign of her at all :winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I think it's a good sign then! FX'd for you!


----------



## sharnw

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I think it's a good sign then! FX'd for you!

FX for you too!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks bunches!


----------



## lizlovelust

Does it mean anything to have lots of CM at 5DPO?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

mommy2be7772 said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM - You can officially list me as a :bfp:. I had a positive blood test. Digi tests and every test I tinkle on are positive now :happydance:
> 
> :dust: to all those waiting and ovulating!
> 
> Congrats, which test did you use, to know so early?Click to expand...

Thank you! I got a positive 10miu test at 10 dpo, a positive frer and blood test at 11 dpo, and a positive digi at 12 dpo.


----------



## manny82

ladies i had very dull cramps last night Not sharp at all, but ached all night even into my legs.
this afternoon i had watery discharge,bloated. Having headaches occasionally..m nt so positive this cycle.


----------



## 28329

I'm out for march! Onto april I go. Congrats to the bfp's so far.


----------



## adroplet

MrsMM - Can you please add me to the list?? My beta is on 3/12.
THANKS!!!


----------



## tigerlillie

Hey MrsMM, how you doing ?

Congrat to those ladies that have received their :bfp: this month wishing you very happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Lots of :dust: to those still to test and :hugs: to those the :witch: has made her visit too xx

AFM: MrsMM can you change my test day to 23rd please, I am taking it that the bleed I had mid Feb cycle was a extremely early visit by the :witch: (by 2 weeks)

Yesterday I had ewcm that would not break even though i spread finger and thumb as far apart as possible and had big temp rise this morning so I gather I am 1DPO today wohooo its the first time since Oct last year that I have had this sooo really happy.

Have got an USS next Thurs 15th to find out what is happening inside hopefully all will be as it should be, I will be 8DPO so not sure if they will see anything.

I have also now been diagnoised with musculoskeletal in my left groin which is why I have been having so many problems and pain after walking. The funny thing is doc said it wasn't related to O but the pain has now gone lol 1st time in months

FXed for all those still to test xxx


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies - hope you're all well. I'm eventually into my tww and now 3dpo. Heading to NY on hols so will be AWOL for 6 days. Hoping to see loads more BFPs on my return. L x


----------



## lizlovelust

Check out my chart... Got a huge dip today.....


----------



## MiasMum

Can you add me for testing on the 19th if the witch doesnt show first x x


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - that'll be the 5DPO (ish) oestrogen surge. Your temps will bounce back up tomorrow :)


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - that'll be the 5DPO (ish) oestrogen surge. Your temps will bounce back up tomorrow :)

What does that mean? :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Everyone gets a surge around then which counteracts the raised temps (which are caused by the higher levels of progesterone after ovulation). It's totally normal and doesn't really mean anything :)


----------



## AndreaW

Congratulations to all the BFP, and commiserations for all those who AF has visited.
I'm currently 8dpo and have no symptoms whatsoever.
Last month I imagined a ton of symptoms and ended up with a CP (Didn't find out for nearly a week after though)

But I remember that with both of my daughters I had no symptoms until after my period was due. I tested with my first at 14dpo, and with my second I didn't have a positive until 15 dpo and even then it was really light. So no signs can be good!


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Everyone gets a surge around then which counteracts the raised temps (which are caused by the higher levels of progesterone after ovulation). It's totally normal and doesn't really mean anything :)

Oh okay, it had me worried!:dohh:


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!

:cake: Happy Birthday MEDEA1978!:cake:


TODAY!!! :test:*BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, CALISTA20, MEDEA1978, and PEPSICHIC*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *SAMJ732, DAISYQ, ADRPOLET, and MIASMUM* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, SARAHAK, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_, MICHELLEK1975,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, CHARISSE28, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, and VICTORIAJ* :test:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* glad that you are getting settled in the city. I am sure that it is an adjustment. No worries, you will be fully adjusted soon. FXD for more good news shortly!:dust:


*CHARISSE28 & SNOOKIESNIQUE* Keep the hope ladies, no :af:= good sign!:dust:


*AL335003* YAY for that super +OPK!!! BD!!:dust:


*ANNIE* so glad that you have the appts all set up so we can make sure this bean is in the right location. Something tells me, that it is!:flower:


*AMP26* sorry that you didn't get a favorable diagnosis, however, not a hopeless one either, I know sooo many women with PCOS. FXD!:dust:


*MINNI2906* it WILL happen for you!!! I have absolutely no idea where I am going for my b-day. DW called up a bunch of friends, told them plans and then told me to take off work. So I don't know who is going or where. We are flying... I am just excited to 1. get a vacay, 2. be away from work, and 3. hopefully relax and let my mind rest. Where are you heading?


*SHARNW* judging by more than you temp, I would say that you likely OVd between CD16-18. What I think you should do is use the temp adjuster for the CD14 and put the correct time and the temp it adjusts to.... https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php GL FXD!:dust:


*MANNY82* hoping I can give you a little hope here hun, those were the "symptoms" that I was having with my last BFP... GL :dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* I am hangin in there. Thanks so much for asking. Just trying to relax and take the steps to get back to TTC soon. Glad that you have gotten a diagnosis for those pains. Now to move forward to this BFP you are about to get!:dust:


*LALAR* I hope you come back to BFPs as well! Have a fun, safe trip Hun!:dust:


*LIZLOVE* I agree with ICKLE 100%... GL :dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *28329* I hope that you will join us again in the April thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* Not much happening. Counting down to my b-day vacay! And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## echo

Congrats to the new bfp's! Pretty sure I am now in the tww. This puts af due around the 20th, but I'll keep the 17th date for good luck ;). And its not like I don't start testing early anyway.


----------



## gnome86

Hi may I join please? Was going to test 17th but need to go on medication on 15th so will be testing moring of 15th? x


----------



## Victoriaj

I did a test and it was positive, but really faint. I'm gonna test again first thing in the morning to be sure.. So happy, but nervous too. Want this bfp to last!! 

My OH and I are hopeful.. But is a really faint line normal? I was wondering if maybe I Ovd later than I realised.. Will post more tomorrow..


----------



## skeet9924

My Ovulation Chart

LOL check out my chart!! I think that my dip that ff is considering ovulation is really at 5 dpo...:haha: thats what i get for starting charting late in my cycle!!

p.s how do I add my chart to the bottom ?? Do it just like a signature?


----------



## manny82

Ladies---Happy International Women's Day


----------



## Beccaboop

Hiya I'm testing on 14/15th march


----------



## michellek1975

I tested on March 5th and got a BFN! AF started today so I'm out this month! Good luck to all you ladies! :)


----------



## samj732

Victoriaj said:


> I did a test and it was positive, but really faint. I'm gonna test again first thing in the morning to be sure.. So happy, but nervous too. Want this bfp to last!!
> 
> My OH and I are hopeful.. But is a really faint line normal? I was wondering if maybe I Ovd later than I realised.. Will post more tomorrow..

WHOOP!! :happydance: From everything I've read, a really faint line is still a line! It takes time for HCG to build up in your system, so the lines should start getting darker and darker as the days pass! Congrats!


----------



## Ellis0498

Victoriaj said:


> I did a test and it was positive, but really faint. I'm gonna test again first thing in the morning to be sure.. So happy, but nervous too. Want this bfp to last!!
> 
> My OH and I are hopeful.. But is a really faint line normal? I was wondering if maybe I Ovd later than I realised.. Will post more tomorrow..

Many congrats! Have a h & h 9 months!


----------



## Bay

That's great Lalar! Hopefully you will come back and get your sticky bfp :). Have a great trip!



LalaR said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all well. I'm eventually into my tww and now 3dpo. Heading to NY on hols so will be AWOL for 6 days. Hoping to see loads more BFPs on my return. L x


----------



## tigerlillie

Victoriaj said:


> I did a test and it was positive, but really faint. I'm gonna test again first thing in the morning to be sure.. So happy, but nervous too. Want this bfp to last!!
> 
> My OH and I are hopeful.. But is a really faint line normal? I was wondering if maybe I Ovd later than I realised.. Will post more tomorrow..

Congrats wishing you a H & H 9 months


----------



## tigerlillie

MrsMM, Glad you are relaxing and looking forward to that much needed holiday xx

Hopefully your body and mind will be ready for you to TTC again shortly and you will be rewarded with the :bfp: you so rightly deserve xxx

AFM: Rung doctors this afternoon to get blood results from tests run last week and argggghhhhhh hes on holiday, apparently there is something in the tests which he wishes to discuss with me so now I have to wait till next Monday to get the results....this going to make for what is going to seem like a lonnngggggg weekend grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Victoriaj

Thanks for all the lovely messages. I'm just hanging out for tomorrow morning to do another test. I really hope all the other testers do well! FX for you all, and will be sending :dust: to everyone who's moving on to next month...


----------



## tugAwug

Today is Cd 26 out of 27 (need to change my signature). I have 1 more day to go before She (AF) is supposed to get me. I haven't had many symptoms, only a headache and now I'm having some dull cramping. I think she's gonna get me, but I'm trying to keep positive. 

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I am going to be without internet connection until late 3.10.12, so I am posting the testers today because everyone deserves to see there names!


*VICTORIA* looking forward to coming back and seeing your darker pink BFP lines! :dust:

*MICHELLE1975* see you over in April, so sorry AF flew in and spoiled the March party!:dust:


Warm Welcomes to *GNOME86 and BECCABOOP* :wave:


Tomorrow 3.9.12 :test: *ALTAMOM, BLUESKIES, DANSWIFEY31, FAITHBABIES, FRAGGLEROCK, MACCA01, NIXILIX, and SKEET9924!!*

:cake: Happy Birthday FAITHBABIES!:cake:


SATURDAY 3.10.12 :test: *BABYSEEKER, BERGEBABE, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, TAURUSMOM05, and WANT A 4th!!*

Good Luck Ladies!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sholi

Hi everyone, about to ovulate so hoping this is the time we hit the jackpot. GL to everyone.


----------



## Cheska

Ellis0498 said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> Wow!! Many congrats Annie77!! Have got my fingers firmly crossed for you. We are both playing the waiting game re correct implantation! Good luck!
> 
> How far along are you? I think I am due nov 15th. Right until 7pm I had no pain or niggles, now that I got bfp I am imagining or maybe really feeling sharp twinges both sides. Argh!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol me too! Every time I get a twinge on the right side I've half convinced my it's ectopic again and depress myself. I'm only 11dpo, got BFP on 8dpo. I actually don't know my due date as I keep thinking I'll jinx it if I work it out. Baby making had turned me into a crazy lady! Lol. Keeing my fingers crossed for both of us! XxxxClick to expand...

Sorry the :witch: flew in. GL for march!x



michellek1975 said:


> I tested on March 5th and got a BFN! AF started today so I'm out this month! Good luck to all you ladies! :)


----------



## Cheska

Oops don't know what happened there and don't know how to change so apologies! This phone makes things difficult!


----------



## Cheska

And I meant April Michelle xxx


----------



## manny82

Ladies 
I had really watery cm CD 22. Today I m CD 24 this afternoon I had stringy clear discharge that stretched apart between my fingers.. My last cycle was 40 days.. my average cycle is 38 days.. Does it means m ovulating!!


----------



## skeet9924

You could be.. Or gearing up to


----------



## Torres

Manny - that sounds like some good baby making CM to me! GL!


----------



## fragglerock

Okay, one more high temp and FF will mark my chart as possibly triphasic. I'm trying not to get excited because I've had triphasic charts in the past that ended in a BFN. Also, my lady bits really hurt! Seriously, my vulva is sore and feels swollen, I haven't looked yet to see if it actually is but I will as soon as DH gets out of the shower. Anybody ever heard of that as a symptom?


----------



## blueskies

Starting to symptom spot...diarrhea, horrible headaches, dime sized pink mucus last weekend, AF hasn't shown up yet or even remotely said she was going to come...

but I decided I am not going to test until Sunday, the 11th. Here's hoping...


----------



## samj732

blueskies said:


> Starting to symptom spot...diarrhea, horrible headaches, dime sized pink mucus last weekend, AF hasn't shown up yet or even remotely said she was going to come...
> 
> but I decided I am not going to test until Sunday, the 11th. Here's hoping...

I had the worst headaches too, every single day!! GL!!


----------



## ickle pand

I finally got a peak on my CBFM! I usually ov on the second peak so put me down for testing on the 24th please MrsMM, though you know by now that I'll test before then lol!


----------



## samj732

Sorry if this is TMI, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten really, really thick, creamy, white CM before a BFP? I had some earlier today that was so thick I could have used as lotion :rofl: I can't remember ever having this. It didn't smell bad, so I don't think it was a sign of infection?


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies! i am reaching the end of my 8dpo, onto 9 since it is the wee hours of the morning for me.

i started having PMS symptoms... can tell ive been a bit emotional since 7dpo, annoyed easily today at 8dpo... and this evening i started cramping like af cramps. im due for af anytime now since im on CD 28 and my cycles are 28-31 days... usually 31 tho! Cant test yet! too soon! 
Really hoping she finally stays away this month... testing on saturday at 10dpo! I know its easrly but that will be my first attempt, if bfn I will test again at 12dpo if she doesnt show her mean ugly face!

good luck and baby dust to all still waiting to test!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Hey, testing tomorrow at cd28 of avg 26 day cycle :)
I don't think I'm preg as my cervix in soft and on the rise....in my cervix world that's what it seems to think is the right thing to do when Af comes lol


----------



## 123Deirdre

samj732 said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten really, really thick, creamy, white CM before a BFP? I had some earlier today that was so thick I could have used as lotion :rofl: I can't remember ever having this. It didn't smell bad, so I don't think it was a sign of infection?

On twoweekwait.com pretty much all have creamy cm before bfp


----------



## sharnw

taurusmom05 said:


> hello ladies! i am reaching the end of my 8dpo, onto 9 since it is the wee hours of the morning for me.
> 
> i started having PMS symptoms... can tell ive been a bit emotional since 7dpo, annoyed easily today at 8dpo... and this evening i started cramping like af cramps. im due for af anytime now since im on CD 28 and my cycles are 28-31 days... usually 31 tho! Cant test yet! too soon!
> Really hoping she finally stays away this month... testing on saturday at 10dpo! I know its easrly but that will be my first attempt, if bfn I will test again at 12dpo if she doesnt show her mean ugly face!
> 
> good luck and baby dust to all still waiting to test!

:hi: :D
Im 7 dpo and all day i have been annoyed with dh and he's not even in town! didnt feel like texting him much or even saying nice stuff to him :nope: I was easily annoyed for no reason :huh:
bbs started getting a little sore today as well.
PMS starting to kick in... great... NOT :growlmad: 

I hope it goes away soon :(


----------



## Annie77

I don't know if this helps for people to know - DH and I only made love once the week I got pregnant and this was 48 hours before ov pain started.
I reckoned I was out but I guess my DH swimmers managed to hold on.


----------



## Victoriaj

samj732 said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten really, really thick, creamy, white CM before a BFP? I had some earlier today that was so thick I could have used as lotion :rofl: I can't remember ever having this. It didn't smell bad, so I don't think it was a sign of infection?

Yup. I had that all last two weeks!


----------



## Victoriaj

I did another test this morning and it's :bfp:!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

samj732 said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten really, really thick, creamy, white CM before a BFP? I had some earlier today that was so thick I could have used as lotion :rofl: I can't remember ever having this. It didn't smell bad, so I don't think it was a sign of infection?

I had lots of thick creamy (not EW) CM before my BFP. It's a good thing!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Victoriaj said:


> I did another test this morning and it's :bfp:!!

Congrats Victoria! I hope it's sticky! h&h 9months.


----------



## sharnw

Annie77 said:


> I don't know if this helps for people to know - DH and I only made love once the week I got pregnant and this was 48 hours before ov pain started.
> I reckoned I was out but I guess my DH swimmers managed to hold on.

If im not pg this time. im doing just that. not over doing it :)


----------



## boxxey

Congrats


----------



## fragglerock

10 DPO and my chart is officially triphasic. Today was my official testing day but I'm afraid to test since I tested yesterday and it was a BFN. I thought PMS had sat in because I was really cranky on Wednesday but that seems to have disappeared. The sides of my boobs hurt which is odd for me because usually before AF arrives my boobs feel like they've been set on fire from the inside and it's all over, not just on the sides. Ugh, it's really hard not to get my hopes up, I just keep reminding myself that I had a triphasic chart in the past thaat ended up in a BFN. I hope I'm not too disappointed when I get another one.


----------



## boxxey

Test :-D hope its your bfp


----------



## fragglerock

Okay I caved and tested with SMU and got a BFN, so I'm not testing again until AF is officially late.


----------



## boxxey

I never tested positive with any of my children till i was late


----------



## NewlyWedMelly

Hi all,
Im 6DPO now and have had lots of encouraging symptoms, but trying not to get my hopes up! 
2 days ago I had a wierd sharp twinge down there one the right-hand side. I've had quite bad lower back pain and very very sore boobs for 4 days or so. Today, I has some brown-tinged cm when I wiped after peeing. My areola is bigger than usual and I've been havng lots of tingling and twinges in my boobs. 
I hope I'm not imagining things!


----------



## NewlyWedMelly

NewlyWedMelly said:


> Hi all,
> Im 6DPO now and have had lots of encouraging symptoms, but trying not to get my hopes up!
> 2 days ago I had a wierd sharp twinge down there one the right-hand side. I've had quite bad lower back pain and very very sore boobs for 4 days or so. Today, I has some brown-tinged cm when I wiped after peeing. My areola is bigger than usual and I've been havng lots of tingling and twinges in my boobs.
> I hope I'm not imagining things!

I should have said, my af is due next Saturday and I'm going to hold off testing until Wednesday at the earliest. I have instructed DH to hide all the tests!


----------



## faithbabies

Happy Birthday to me! :cake: lol AF arrived bright, early and just on time :( onto round 11...fingers crossed!!

congrats on all the bfp's :happydance:

and for the bfn's hugs and i'll see ya in the april testing thread :hugs:

:dust: to all !


----------



## samj732

Victoriaj said:


> samj732 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten really, really thick, creamy, white CM before a BFP? I had some earlier today that was so thick I could have used as lotion :rofl: I can't remember ever having this. It didn't smell bad, so I don't think it was a sign of infection?
> 
> Yup. I had that all last two weeks!Click to expand...

And congrats on your :bfp:!! H & H 9 months to you! 

But, now I have my hopes up! :haha: I woke up this morning and my nose is so itchy, and I'm sneezing like crazy, but I've never heard of that as a symptom, it's just like my allergies all of a suddden on steroids! Also I have NO CM today, and I feel absolutely fine. I think I'm out already. This is how it goes when the witch is going to show. I just hope if I O'd early, I still caught it, as me and OH did a lot of BDing the last week and a half! :blush:


----------



## gnome86

I cried hysterically last night on finding that we had run out of toilet paper. Then like it hadnt happened was laughing like mad. Partner scared lol :)


----------



## lauren26

NewlyWedMelly said:


> Hi all,
> Im 6DPO now and have had lots of encouraging symptoms, but trying not to get my hopes up!
> 2 days ago I had a wierd sharp twinge down there one the right-hand side. I've had quite bad lower back pain and very very sore boobs for 4 days or so. Today, I has some brown-tinged cm when I wiped after peeing. My areola is bigger than usual and I've been havng lots of tingling and twinges in my boobs.
> I hope I'm not imagining things!

I have had some really early symptoms this month, too, before today (I am 7dpo today). I had the breast tenderness after O for 5 or 6 days--which is totally unusual for me. I have heard that implantation can't occur until around 6 or 7 dpo, so I sort of assumed that the symptoms were from O, but either way I believe it means that my hormones are balanced and functioning--I haven't gotten any noticeable symptoms after O in a long, long time. The tinge might have been O bleeding--what dpo did you get it?? It also could have been implantation bleeding if you mis-timed O. 

How many months have you been TTC? Do you chart? I'll stop asking questions, now :) I've been TTC for 6 months now and it's helpful to know where others are at!


----------



## lauren26

@samj - Did you have a lot of CM before today? What dpo are you on? I have been having pretty lotiony CM--not a ton, but more than usual for me--but I'm only on 7dpo...I also had the sneezes yesterday. I caved and did an HPT this morning, and got a BFN. I'm trying not to get discouraged because it's so early (why do I do this to myself??). I feel you, though--I totally symptom spot back and forth, seeing both pregnancy signs and AF signs, lol. It's a rollercoaster! Crossing my fingers for us. Seeing happy eggs implanting...


----------



## DBZ34

samj732 said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten really, really thick, creamy, white CM before a BFP? I had some earlier today that was so thick I could have used as lotion :rofl: I can't remember ever having this. It didn't smell bad, so I don't think it was a sign of infection?

I think I did the month I mc....but I also did a few cycles that ended with AF. CM after ov is so tricky because it's different in every woman and it can even mean different things in different cycles for the same woman.

But, since this is unusual for you, I hope that it's a good sign! Keep us updated! :) Good luck. Fx!


----------



## samj732

lauren26 said:


> @samj - Did you have a lot of CM before today? What dpo are you on? I have been having pretty lotiony CM--not a ton, but more than usual for me--but I'm only on 7dpo...I also had the sneezes yesterday. I caved and did an HPT this morning, and got a BFN. I'm trying not to get discouraged because it's so early (why do I do this to myself??). I feel you, though--I totally symptom spot back and forth, seeing both pregnancy signs and AF signs, lol. It's a rollercoaster! Crossing my fingers for us. Seeing happy eggs implanting...

My ticker says 5dpo, but I think I am really 6. Two days ago I had so much CM I was looking for a panty liner, but today I am all dried up. The stuff I was having was so thick tho! My sneezes have died down but I'm not kidding you, I sneezed 17 times when I came into my living room this morning! [-o&lt; this month is our month! But how strange we both had sneezes on 6dpo! And I want to test so bad right now, but only have 3 internet cheapies left and don't want to waste them! :haha:


----------



## munchkinlove

congrats to all the BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are taking a break for the rest of this month and next so ill be back in may!!!!!! im having LASIK eye surgery in a couple of weeks and need to wait a month after to start back up due to the steroids.....so good luck everyone else looks like its a great month!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren26

@samj - Wow, that's a lot of sneezing! I sneezed only 3 or 4 times yesterday, but I never ever sneeze, so that was interesting. I know, I SO should not have tested--I used a not-so-cheapy and only have one left. Where do you get yours online? I'm thinking this is the way to go so I'm not wasting $25/month on four or less tests. Yes I'm holding out faith about this month...


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so according to FF im 7DPO, but my OPK is super pos today! What the heck??

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3NjUtMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## samj732

lauren26 said:


> @samj - Wow, that's a lot of sneezing! I sneezed only 3 or 4 times yesterday, but I never ever sneeze, so that was interesting. I know, I SO should not have tested--I used a not-so-cheapy and only have one left. Where do you get yours online? I'm thinking this is the way to go so I'm not wasting $25/month on four or less tests. Yes I'm holding out faith about this month...

The ones I have right now I got from early-pregnancy-tests.com. If I don't get my BFP this month, I am going to order the Wondfo ones from Amazon.com. They are pretty much the same thing, but you can get packs of OPKs and pregnancy tests for cheap! The only thing is the ones I order are dip strips and not everyone likes those.


----------



## NewlyWedMelly

lauren26 said:


> NewlyWedMelly said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Im 6DPO now and have had lots of encouraging symptoms, but trying not to get my hopes up!
> 2 days ago I had a wierd sharp twinge down there one the right-hand side. I've had quite bad lower back pain and very very sore boobs for 4 days or so. Today, I has some brown-tinged cm when I wiped after peeing. My areola is bigger than usual and I've been havng lots of tingling and twinges in my boobs.
> I hope I'm not imagining things!
> 
> I have had some really early symptoms this month, too, before today (I am 7dpo today). I had the breast tenderness after O for 5 or 6 days--which is totally unusual for me. I have heard that implantation can't occur until around 6 or 7 dpo, so I sort of assumed that the symptoms were from O, but either way I believe it means that my hormones are balanced and functioning--I haven't gotten any noticeable symptoms after O in a long, long time. The tinge might have been O bleeding--what dpo did you get it?? It also could have been implantation bleeding if you mis-timed O.
> 
> How many months have you been TTC? Do you chart? I'll stop asking questions, now :) I've been TTC for 6 months now and it's helpful to know where others are at!Click to expand...

Hi Lauren
It's only my second cycle TTC, so very early days. Last time I had the coil removed I got pregnant immediately, which was totally unexpected. I was kind of hoping that the same would happen this time

I'm 6DPO today. I got the twinge 2 days ago (a little early to be implantation maybe?) and got the brown cm this morning. Maybe I did miscalculate when I O'd. I'm using OPKs and charting temp on fertility friend but I haven't been very consistent with timing and I don't think my thermometer is very accurate. I got positive OPK's on Friday and Saturday, with what seems like O pain on Saturday night then temp went up lots on Sunday. So does that mean I O'd Saturday?

If I don't get preggo this month I'll go out and buy a bb thermometer. The one I'm using is one of those digital ear ones the doctors use and the readings seem to vary so much. Yesterday morning it ready 33.7 and when I tried to enter this on my chart it gave me an error saying it can't be correct as too low! Then I went to the docs where she used the same kind and told me I have a slight temperature (diagnosed gall-bladder infection and gave me anti-biotics--great! ). 

Anyways, sorry for the essay. How do you get on with the charting? And when do you plan to test?


----------



## motherofseven

need a buddy will be testing 20th


----------



## lizlovelust

FF took my crosshairs away, i swear i Oed when it first said i did, it would make me 7DPO today, and my breasts are sore like they always are after O....


----------



## manny82

ladies CD26 m still getting EWCM since yesterday this morning i had really thick and stringy does it means i oved already...used OPK yesterday and i just got one line didnt got second line @ all. m confused...but we did :sex: last night and i even had pillow under..sorry ladies i know it is ewww but i m attachin pic of cm from this morning.... please help..
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120309-00545.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20120309-00548.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bay

I had lots of white, thick CM before my last bfp too, when i'm usually dry around AF is due. Good luck!



samj732 said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten really, really thick, creamy, white CM before a BFP? I had some earlier today that was so thick I could have used as lotion :rofl: I can't remember ever having this. It didn't smell bad, so I don't think it was a sign of infection?


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM24 said:


> Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!
> 
> *MINNI2906* it WILL happen for you!!! I have absolutely no idea where I am going for my b-day. DW called up a bunch of friends, told them plans and then told me to take off work. So I don't know who is going or where. We are flying... I am just excited to 1. get a vacay, 2. be away from work, and 3. hopefully relax and let my mind rest. Where are you heading?

Ahh, gotta love surprises! :flower: Have you flown before? Definitely exciting!!
I am heading to Ocean City. Not much, but gets me away from work for a few days and I can just relax and not worry about anything. I am excited too! Enjoy your b-day vaca! :happydance:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Tested today at cd28 bfn I think
No AF yet but still feel like she's coming.
Check my CP I'm high and really difficult to reach opening, it's really far to the back


----------



## gnome86

Stupid me just tested at 6 days dpo n got what looked like someone had drawn a joke pencil line on :shrug: just ordered twin pack clearblue digis for £6.99 off amazon with free 3-5 working day del so will arrive just in time for proper test day :)


----------



## gnome86

Literally had another look with specs on at the 5 min mark (thought was a 3 min one) n there is definitely a faint line? but then dont know if am seeing what my mind wants me to see yknow? cant wait for that parcel to arrive?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Why don't you post pictures?


----------



## Bookity

Ugh. Don't you hate when you can SEE where the line is SUPPOSED to be, but not the line? Boo. Hope there's a real line when I test Monday (or Tuesday or Wed when AF is due)


----------



## gnome86

it hs just struck me that i may be addicted to this site :wacko:


----------



## taurusmom05

gnome- its so easy to get addicted isnt it?! im obsessed!!!

bookity- FX you see a line soon! i hate those shadows of a line... or where its white where the line is supposed to be! arggg! 

afm, CD 30... 9DPO. in the past 6 mos i havent had a cycle longer than 31 days... so if she isnt here by Monday... ill be officially late! i usually spot the day before so hopefully she stays away. testing tomorrow at whats supposed to be my af due date... but i think I o'ed late... so we'll see?!

baby dust to all! hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AltaMom

I'm officially out. AF arrived today on time, as usual. Congrats to the BFP's!!! The rest of the ladies that have been biten by the witch, I will see you all next month xoxo


----------



## babyseeker

im out AF arrived today.....oh well on to the next cycle....


----------



## Bookity

taurusmom05 said:


> gnome- its so easy to get addicted isnt it?! im obsessed!!!
> 
> bookity- FX you see a line soon! i hate those shadows of a line... or where its white where the line is supposed to be! arggg!
> 
> afm, CD 30... 9DPO. in the past 6 mos i havent had a cycle longer than 31 days... so if she isnt here by Monday... ill be officially late! i usually spot the day before so hopefully she stays away. testing tomorrow at whats supposed to be my af due date... but i think I o'ed late... so we'll see?!
> 
> baby dust to all! hope everyone is doing well!

Thanks! FX for you too! I don't know if I'm going to be able to wait until Monday even, but logically I know that even that is a wee on the early side to be testing (should be Wednesday) and even though I've got a lot of tests, it doesn't mean I have to use them all!

Oh and I see your from IN. I'm your neighbor to the north!


----------



## taurusmom05

Bookity said:


> I know what ya mean! I know I should probably NOT test tomorrow... but I can't help it!!!! Arent ic's made for people like us? haha im a POAS-aholic!
> 
> Glad to have a neighbor in the US! :) Arent you ready for some warm weather?! supposed to have a few days in the 70s next week here in Indiana!


----------



## LolaLouLou

Hi there- would love to join this thread for my tww. So far looks to be a pretty lucky thread and lots of :bfp: My testing day is March 20th.. Thanks ladies! Oh a little about me..This will be my 13th month ttc after a devastating miscarriage at 8 weeks, however I have been officially TTC since May of 2010. Feeling extra confident this month! :thumbup: :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Bookity

taurusmom05 said:


> I know what ya mean! I know I should probably NOT test tomorrow... but I can't help it!!!! Arent ic's made for people like us? haha im a POAS-aholic!
> 
> Glad to have a neighbor in the US! :) Arent you ready for some warm weather?! supposed to have a few days in the 70s next week here in Indiana!

I see so many people on here from the UK. I've seen plenty of Americans too, but yeah, nice to see someone nearby too. I'm sooo ready for some warmer weather. Weather around here has been sooo schizo lately! I mean just a few days ago it was almost 70 degrees! What happened? I want temp to go up and stay up (and not just talking bbt, lol)

I friend requested you if that's alright.

If you don't mind asking, whereabouts IN are you from? That is one LOOONG state. I've taken trips to KY before and IN just goes on forever, lol.


----------



## taurusmom05

Bookity- Im in Northern Indianapolis! You probably pass right thru my city on the way to KY! and I know what ya mean... I remember that day! It was so nice for a DAY. haha 
btw i accepted your request!! hopefully we can be bump buddies soon!!

im testing tomorrow at 10dpo. i know its prolly early... but still doing it. lol af is due sunday... like usual. this was my first time using opks and i think i ovulated late... which means i may be due as late at thursday... but im not sure yet! for the past 6 mos ive had 31 day cycles... surely my ONE time using opks wasnt the one time it was weird right? lol anyway im cramping... feels like she is imminent! scared!


----------



## Bookity

taurusmom05 said:


> Bookity- Im in Northern Indianapolis! You probably pass right thru my city on the way to KY! and I know what ya mean... I remember that day! It was so nice for a DAY. haha
> btw i accepted your request!! hopefully we can be bump buddies soon!!
> 
> im testing tomorrow at 10dpo. i know its prolly early... but still doing it. lol af is due sunday... like usual. this was my first time using opks and i think i ovulated late... which means i may be due as late at thursday... but im not sure yet! for the past 6 mos ive had 31 day cycles... surely my ONE time using opks wasnt the one time it was weird right? lol anyway im cramping... feels like she is imminent! scared!

I don't know what to make of my cycles yet. This is only the first cycle TTC#2 and second cycle since DD was born. I didn't temp the cycle before this or do anything else. All I know is that it was 30 days long. Before DD I had 26-28 day cycles. FF says I Ov'd on CD 17, which I guess makes sense. But for reasons unknown, it suggests that I not test until 16 dpo (march 18th). Ridiculous! I can't wait that long! :) So the 12th (10dpo) I think I might try. I had a super dark positive w/ DD at 13 dpo, makes me wonder how many days sooner I might have known... haha.

AF is due on the 15th (I think?), I don't think I'll wait that long to test either.


----------



## lauren26

Melly,

I have heard that it can be too early for those symptoms to indicate pregnancy, but you never know! It does sound like you O-ed on Sat, probably. I don't know--I had spotting at 4 and 9 dpo last cycle, and just wasn't sure what it was from. I keep hoping that my early symptoms are all good signs, though! I did test this morning and got a BFN--I am 7dpo so it's probably far too early. I shouldn't do that to myself! I will test again at 10 or 11 dpo--maybe a bit later if I can hold off!

I don't know temps in celcius, but mine bbt is very low, too, and I've read that can be OK..was yours extremely low? I have liked charting so far. I started about a week and a half into my last cycle, so I haven't even been doing it for two whole cycles yet. The best info I've gotten from it is that I don't ovulate on the days I suspected and thus we may have been missing ovulation all together (it came a bit later this month than I expected). I use OPKs, too, but they are not always super clear for me. The temping has been the clearest indicator that I am 'normal'. Before that I was just convinced for no reason that something was wrong with me. Anyways! I'm going on. I like the charting, too, for tracking CM and my period--again, helping me feel 'normal'. Also, I was able to skip the HPT last month and just tell from my temps that AF was about to come--saved me the pain of seeing a BFN. 

Anyways, it really does sound like you have some symptoms! Hoping this is the month for both of us :) When are you testing?


----------



## lauren26

manny82 said:


> ladies CD26 m still getting EWCM since yesterday this morning i had really thick and stringy does it means i oved already...used OPK yesterday and i just got one line didnt got second line @ all. m confused...but we did :sex: last night and i even had pillow under..sorry ladies i know it is ewww but i m attachin pic of cm from this morning.... please help..

Manny - Do you chart? Have you had a temp increase yet? You could have yet to OV, or that could be remnants from the sperm...I have had what looked like EWCM after BD. Also, if you have ovulated and conceived and are close to your period I think EWCM can increase a lot. Hoping that's what it is! Have you tested?


----------



## sharnw

*Manny* https://www.amandabears.com/sperm-vs-egg-white-vs-lube-pictures.html


----------



## 123Deirdre

She got me :)


----------



## sue_88

AF due on 15th.......not testing until 16/17th (although we do have guests on those dates so it may end up being as late as the 19th - if she doesnt show!)


----------



## Annie77

sharnw said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this helps for people to know - DH and I only made love once the week I got pregnant and this was 48 hours before ov pain started.
> I reckoned I was out but I guess my DH swimmers managed to hold on.
> 
> If im not pg this time. im doing just that. not over doing it :)Click to expand...

I should probably add that I have never charted, ov'd early last month so that night wasn't meant to be baby-making! I had vowed to stop for a few months to avoid a Christmas/new year baby.


----------



## Sholi

Annie77, just saw the main page, congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## fragglerock

Good morning ladies! How are everyone's symptoms today? 

AFM, I had another high temp this morning. My boobs have all but stopped hurting, they are only slightly tender on the top and sides. My back has started to hurt slightly and quite frankly, it feels like AF is on her way. I am 11 DPO today, I have a 12 day luteal phase so AF should be here on Monday, if she's coming. I've decided not to test again until Tuesday, which seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## Bergebabe

hi all!!

i am very excited to announce i got my bfp!!!!!

tested late last night (on my birthday lol) and got the faintest possible line on an ic. so this morning i got out a frer and low and behold theres a second line! its still faint but undeniable! im so excited yayyy

fxed for everyone else this month!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats berge!!! And happy bday!!

Afm: cd 34.. Still no af or no bfp .. I'll test again on Tuesday if she's not here which if I'm right will put me at 14 dpo


----------



## manny82

Bergebabe said:


> hi all!!
> 
> i am very excited to announce i got my bfp!!!!!
> 
> tested late last night (on my birthday lol) and got the faintest possible line on an ic. so this morning i got out a frer and low and behold theres a second line! its still faint but undeniable! im so excited yayyy
> 
> fxed for everyone else this month!!

Congrats berge!!! And belated happy bday!!


----------



## manny82

lauren26 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> ladies CD26 m still getting EWCM since yesterday this morning i had really thick and stringy does it means i oved already...used OPK yesterday and i just got one line didnt got second line @ all. m confused...but we did :sex: last night and i even had pillow under..sorry ladies i know it is ewww but i m attachin pic of cm from this morning.... please help..
> 
> Manny - Do you chart? Have you had a temp increase yet? You could have yet to OV, or that could be remnants from the sperm...I have had what looked like EWCM after BD. Also, if you have ovulated and conceived and are close to your period I think EWCM can increase a lot. Hoping that's what it is! Have you tested?Click to expand...


Lauren- i dont chart. i had fever last week so i stopped tempin..well we BD around 9sh night and ewcm is from yesterday morning around 1140 ish...or yeah could be remnants from the sperm..but also yesterday i had pain in right side in front and as well as in back and it goes into my legs as well...this morning my right side is kinda sore...it hurts in back when i put pressure on it.

i did opk test last nite it there was only one line...

i went to site that sharn recommended
https://www.amandabears.com/sperm-vs-...-pictures.html 
it says wait till 12hrs to checkk cm...so this morning i m kinda dry...so m going to wait n watch...wht s happening


----------



## manny82

sharnw said:


> *Manny* https://www.amandabears.com/sperm-vs-egg-white-vs-lube-pictures.html

sharn thanx for site..it s really helpful


----------



## lauren26

Well, this morning I started to have very light, very mild dull cramping every now and then...this is almost always a sign for me that AF is coming in a few days. I guess I'm not out yet! But not getting my hopes up too high, either. So frustrating--as soon as I get those first little twinges of cramp I start feeling down, like it will just never happen. I am at 8dpo, so need to be patient. AF due in 5-7 days still, probably not testing again until Mon or Tues--depending on what my temps do I may not need to test at all!

My temps have plateaued--97.7 for 3 days now--does this happen to anyone? I was hoping to see either a spike or a dip, lol, not steady temps...again, I guess I'm not out yet! My breasts also got HUGE today and are really painful. They have been tender since O, but they are painful now, which also usually indicates AF. Grr trying to stay positive! 

Did any of you ladies who have conceived before have AF symptoms on the cycle you got your BFP?? I know they are similar, but I just want to hear that it's possible!


----------



## lauren26

Manny - Lol, that site is very thorough, helpful, and graphic! I have wondered so many times which is which. We use pre-seed, too, so there are all kinds of fluids going on for me! I think I've been mistaking semen for EWCM after O--the first couple pics where it doesn't stretch much. The pre-seed makes is super confusing for me...it doesn't stretch quite like EWCM but the texture is very similar, so everything mixed together makes it hard to tell. 

Yours does sound like EWCM, though. It's possible to get it after O--I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. The OPK tells you when you're about to ovulate, so if you didn't use OPK before EWCM it's possible you just missed the window where you would have gotten a + but sounds like you hit ovulation just at the right time. The fact that it's dried up some today probably means you O-ed in the last day or two. Do you usually O at that point in your cycle? Were you getting EWCM earlier, too? If you got the EWCM a week or two ago and then got it again maybe you're preg. I'm curious to know how it unfolds :)


----------



## manny82

lauren26 said:



> Manny - Lol, that site is very thorough, helpful, and graphic! I have wondered so many times which is which. We use pre-seed, too, so there are all kinds of fluids going on for me! I think I've been mistaking semen for EWCM after O--the first couple pics where it doesn't stretch much. The pre-seed makes is super confusing for me...it doesn't stretch quite like EWCM but the texture is very similar, so everything mixed together makes it hard to tell.
> 
> Yours does sound like EWCM, though. It's possible to get it after O--I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. The OPK tells you when you're about to ovulate, so if you didn't use OPK before EWCM it's possible you just missed the window where you would have gotten a + but sounds like you hit ovulation just at the right time. The fact that it's dried up some today probably means you O-ed in the last day or two. Do you usually O at that point in your cycle? Were you getting EWCM earlier, too? If you got the EWCM a week or two ago and then got it again maybe you're preg. I'm curious to know how it unfolds :)

i think i oved already..i hope we got it this time..my avg period is about 37 days so per that af is due 19th...i had milky watery cm before this than after about 3 or 4 days this ewcm..first day it was not tht strecthy next was really stretchy one as u can see in pic...


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies! hope everyone is doing well :)

today is suppose to be my testing day, got a BFN. im only 10dpo as i think i O'ed early... but all my cycles have been 31 days the past 6 mos and i am on CD 31 so if she doesnt show tomorrow ill be 1 day late monday and will be testing again.

been having cramping for 3 days now, which is unusual, bc i usually only get it one day before af arrives. it started feeling like af cramps and now feels very low, as if its in my tailbone? and my boobs started feeling a bit tender, and more tender today, but only slightly. this is the first month out of 6 ttc cycles on bnb that ive actually felt like i had some symptoms! dont know if thats a good thing or its finally getting in my head. LOL

so, as of now, testing again monday. FX! i will be 12dpo then!


----------



## Bookity

taurusmom - good luck for Monday! FX for you! It will only be 10 dpo for me, but I'm going to give it a shot anyway.


----------



## taurusmom05

Bookity said:


> taurusmom - good luck for Monday! FX for you! It will only be 10 dpo for me, but I'm going to give it a shot anyway.

Thanks! That was my outlook on today... im 10dpo, but still gonna try! at this point im just ready for a definitive answer... i def dont want the witch to show today, as that would mean i only have a 9 day LP! 

no sign of spotting tho, which i usually get the day before af. fx fx fx

cant wait to test with you on monday!


----------



## Dazed125

Hi,

Could I be added to the list for testing on the 31st please?

I have had a few months away from the forums (but not from ttc!) as was starting to drive myself crazy!!

Was hoping to log in and see you with your positive MrsM, but happy to see you are still here and keeping everyones spirits high. I have my toes crossed that this will be the month for both of us x


----------



## Bay

Lauren, with my bfp last month (2nd pregnancy) i got alot of af like dull cramps around the time af was due, but af never showed and i got my bfp. 

With my first pregnancy with my son (which feels like a lifetime ago now), i had twinges all throughout my entire pregnancy. I hope this helps. Good luck :)



lauren26 said:


> Well, this morning I started to have very light, very mild dull cramping every now and then...this is almost always a sign for me that AF is coming in a few days. I guess I'm not out yet! But not getting my hopes up too high, either. So frustrating--as soon as I get those first little twinges of cramp I start feeling down, like it will just never happen. I am at 8dpo, so need to be patient. AF due in 5-7 days still, probably not testing again until Mon or Tues--depending on what my temps do I may not need to test at all!
> 
> My temps have plateaued--97.7 for 3 days now--does this happen to anyone? I was hoping to see either a spike or a dip, lol, not steady temps...again, I guess I'm not out yet! My breasts also got HUGE today and are really painful. They have been tender since O, but they are painful now, which also usually indicates AF. Grr trying to stay positive!
> 
> Did any of you ladies who have conceived before have AF symptoms on the cycle you got your BFP?? I know they are similar, but I just want to hear that it's possible!


----------



## lauren26

Bay - Thanks!! That helps :) I think because I got the dull ache (very slight but there) today and AF is due in 5 or 6 days I got discouraged, since I typically start spotting and getting mild cramps within a week before. No spotting (fingers crossed!) and only very slight ache, so hoping this will be it!


----------



## samj732

I had some crazy dreams last night, woke me up and I was actually scared from them and that doesn't happen very much. :( Hopefully this is a good sign, cuz I don't have any others! One week to go, seems like forever!


----------



## skeet9924

Fx'd it's a good sign kitcat!!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm out but Wasn't really in as didn't dtd around o X


----------



## skeet9924

Kind of wishing I was able to take my temps this morning .. Or atleast this weekend.. Starting to get cramps and back ache.. Feel as though af is on her way... It's hard to tell though because I had cramps like this last month and nothing came of it.. Not even a real af


----------



## Bookity

do you see what I see?

https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/bfp310.jpg


----------



## sharnw

Wow congrats Bookity :)


----------



## taurusmom05

bookity i said it on the other thread but CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! yaaaaay!


----------



## sharnw

9 dpo and I cant wait to :test: i hope I stick to my plan and wait it out for 5 more days,, :af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## skeet9924

Omg bookity!!! Beautiful :bfp: !! How many dpo where u?


----------



## Bookity

skeet9924 said:


> Omg bookity!!! Beautiful :bfp: !! How many dpo where u?

Just 8 dpo. I'm praying hard for a sticky bean. The cycle before I conceived DD I had a chemical/early miscarriage @ cd 33 (15 or 16 dpo?)... I just hope that the bean sticks around!


----------



## skeet9924

Thats a pretty dark bfp for 8dpo... Fx'd it's a sticky one!!


----------



## manny82

Bookity said:


> do you see what I see?
> 
> https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/bfp310.jpg

woooooo congrats bookity


----------



## donssweetpea

Hi Ladies. I'm on my second round of clomid this month. Been ttc for 6 years. This round I had a 14mm follie on the left side and a 19mm follie on the right. That is awesome news for me!! So I was given an HCG shot and ovulated on march 8th. I'm 2dpo. Please put me on the list to be testing around 3/22. I'm feeling very positive this month. It's been a long emotional journey. Praying for a BFP for all of us!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck don!!


----------



## Bookity

donssweetpea said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm on my second round of clomid this month. Been ttc for 6 years. This round I had a 14mm follie on the left side and a 19mm follie on the right. That is awesome news for me!! So I was given an HCG shot and ovulated on march 8th. I'm 2dpo. Please put me on the list to be testing around 3/22. I'm feeling very positive this month. It's been a long emotional journey. Praying for a BFP for all of us!

Good luck!!!


----------



## al335003

Bookity: congrats!! I hope it's a sticky one! FX for you!
I also wanted to mention that Im in OH so you, taurusmom and myself are neighbors! 

Afm: I'm 3 dpo today and no symptoms, I'm not really expecting to have any since I ov on CD 26, and AF will be here by Wednesday, I dont think I have a chance of implementation even if I managed to catch an egg. Also I had the ultrasound (that the doc ordered) yesterday and it was really painful when they were looking at the right ovary, but nothing when they looked at the left! I'm trying not to think the worst... Ugh :( I hope the doc office calls with results because my appointment isnt until April 17th!!!

Anyway thats enough outta me... Hope to see more BFPs this weekend!


----------



## taurusmom05

Al- heeeey my fellow Midwesterner!! :) lol Don't count yourself out just yet!! FX for you!!

Don- good luck! I'm totally rooting for you!!!!!

Afm, 10dpo, af due tomorrow... Still no spotting. Stay away, stay away!!!!


----------



## tugAwug

I believe I am 15 dpo (if my calculations are correct). I tested on Friday and received a :bfn: Still waiting on Af, she should have been here yesterday. I've been having minor cramping as if she's on her way. :cry: I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed that she doesn't.


----------



## adroplet

Congratulations Bookity!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tassiegal

Newbie here - thought i would come and introduce myself. I am due to test on the 22nd March - although having said that - i will probably cave and test early seeing as i have some IC's coming in the mail sometime this week. :happydance:

Looking forward to seeing a lot more BFP's in this thread, hopefully including mine!! I am 4dpo i think at the moment if my Oing happened at the time FF says it did.

Not charting as such or temping this cycle seeing as it is my first one - but i have ordered a BBT off ebay that is coming with some OPKs and HPTs so hopefully by next month i should be able to start charting 

I have 3 girls and a boy but none with my DF, this will be his first and my 5th. I think he is just as excited as i am! 

*babydust* to all!


----------



## lauren26

I've had creamy CM all day and even some EW--then this afternoon got some brown CM :( I feel like this is not a good sign, as every other month TTC I've had some spotting before AF...Fingers crossed that it doesn't increase but starting to think I might be out this month. Will prob test in the am, I'll be at 9dpo.


----------



## adroplet

lauren26 said:


> I've had creamy CM all day and even some EW--then this afternoon got some brown CM :( I feel like this is not a good sign, as every other month TTC I've had some spotting before AF...Fingers crossed that it doesn't increase but starting to think I might be out this month. Will prob test in the am, I'll be at 9dpo.

too soon to be out.......could be implantation spotting. CM is a good sign!!!


----------



## janna

Hi Ladies!
Just *patiently* waiting to test... How can time go so slowly?!?
Guessing I'm 7 or 8 dpo...
Symptoms: more discharge than normal, mild cramping that comes/goes, and my nipples have been sore (which makes breastfeeding DD#1 SO much fun... not!). That's about it. Hoping these next days past more quickly than the last week!
And congrats Bookity! Love seeing the BFP's rolling in!!


----------



## kearahsmom

I am a march 14 tester!! Any buddies welcome!! GL LADIES!!


----------



## lauren26

@ adrop - Do you think I'm still in?? I'm *tryinnnnngggg* not to symptom spot this month but I have noticed a few strange things--namely the super amounts of lotion CM and some EW after O. Never get that. I am terrified to temp tomorrow am and terrified to get heavier spotting! I know some ladies spot and are still preggs, just seems like such a normal AF symptom for me, plus the slight cramp today...It's always just when I'm thinking, sure, it could happen this month! Will keep you posted. Trying not to go crazy and just relax. When I freak out I don't sleep well and that affects my temping...I sound exactly how I never wanted to sound when TTC, lol. Admittedly thinking about this non-stop. Visited my 3 week old nephew today and it totally exacerbated all of these feelings...Noticed the spotting when I was at my sis-in-law's. Anyways! Sorry to write you a book :) Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## lizlovelust

Think FF will give me new crosshairs soon?


----------



## lauren26

janna said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Just *patiently* waiting to test... How can time go so slowly?!?
> Guessing I'm 7 or 8 dpo...
> Symptoms: more discharge than normal, mild cramping that comes/goes, and my nipples have been sore (which makes breastfeeding DD#1 SO much fun... not!). That's about it. Hoping these next days past more quickly than the last week!
> And congrats Bookity! Love seeing the BFP's rolling in!!


So glad to hear you have the discharge and cramps, too. Curious to see if we can both get BFPs despite! The breast tenderness while nursing sounds rough... When are you testing?


----------



## samj732

I was just inspecting my boobs, like I do every 2ww, and I seem to have a bunch of little purple spider veins running across them? My veins there are always prominent because I have such light colored skin, but I don't think I've noticed these before? Also, the tenderness that was just around my underarms is spreading, like spreading farther in to my boobs? GOD! I hope I get a BFP! Anybody else have these spider vein like things?


----------



## Ellis0498

Bookity said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Omg bookity!!! Beautiful :bfp: !! How many dpo where u?
> 
> Just 8 dpo. I'm praying hard for a sticky bean. The cycle before I conceived DD I had a chemical/early miscarriage @ cd 33 (15 or 16 dpo?)... I just hope that the bean sticks around!Click to expand...

Many congrats! Have a h & h 9 months! Xxxx


----------



## miss jayde

hi all im 12po and hoping so bad for a bfp i took a test 9dpo and 10po and thought i seen a faint line today i didnt but im sure ill test again soon starting to loose hope :(


----------



## BabyHopes.

Bookity said:


> do you see what I see?
> 
> https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/bfp310.jpg

YUP! Congrats!!!


----------



## gs20

Me! March 25th! This is cycle #2 and I've been charting and using OPKs...Fingers crossed for all =)


----------



## janna

lauren26 said:


> So glad to hear you have the discharge and cramps, too. Curious to see if we can both get BFPs despite! The breast tenderness while nursing sounds rough... When are you testing?

I'll probably test on Thursday, as I'm planning to go out with some friends for a drink that evening. If nothing, then I'll test again on the weekend.... And this is all if my IC's arrive by then. I ordered them on Feb 28th... and they seem to be in transit, so hoping I get them in the next few days! (I have no HPT's here at the moment). When are you planning to test??


----------



## lizlovelust

Why hasnt FF given me crosshairs?


----------



## lauren26

Hi Janna,

That is disciplined! I tested at 7dpo and this am (9dpo), both negative. Trying not to feel discouraged as I know it's early, but I did get some brown CM and very light pink spotting today, which usually signifies that AF is on her way  The only comforting thing is that I had a temp dip of an entire degree today--I really never ever get my period this early, so praying that it is an implantation dip! It's also daylight savings and I temped a bit early--sometimes the time I temp has no effect on the temp, so it's tricky, but nevertheless a dip today. No more cramps so far....really holding out this month. Let me know how your testing goes!


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> Why hasnt FF given me crosshairs?

Hmm strange it looks like you were gearing up to ov awhile ago.. Maybe because of the second large dip it's not giving u cross hairs.. I think ff wants a few days of temps above coverline..


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Why hasnt FF given me crosshairs?
> 
> Hmm strange it looks like you were gearing up to ov awhile ago.. Maybe because of the second large dip it's not giving u cross hairs.. I think ff wants a few days of temps above coverline..Click to expand...

Yea confusing! Countdowntopregnancy.com says i Oed CD29.


----------



## skeet9924

I think cd 28 or 29.. I bet one more day of high temps and your cross hairs will be back


----------



## janna

lauren26 said:


> Hi Janna,
> 
> That is disciplined! I tested at 7dpo and this am (9dpo), both negative. Trying not to feel discouraged as I know it's early, but I did get some brown CM and very light pink spotting today, which usually signifies that AF is on her way  The only comforting thing is that I had a temp dip of an entire degree today--I really never ever get my period this early, so praying that it is an implantation dip! It's also daylight savings and I temped a bit early--sometimes the time I temp has no effect on the temp, so it's tricky, but nevertheless a dip today. No more cramps so far....really holding out this month. Let me know how your testing goes!

Fingers crossed that your symptoms are implantation and not AF on her way... We'll know in a week or so!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I tested today but couldn't say whether it was a bfn or bfp so I will test again either tomorrow or the day after. x


----------



## sue_88

Fish&Chips said:


> I tested today but couldn't say whether it was a bfn or bfp so I will test again either tomorrow or the day after. x

Hopefully BFP !!! :dust: :baby:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ok ladies, I've given it a go and taken some photos. 

This one is untweaked so you probably won't be able to see anything...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4207.jpg

And this one is heavily tweaked and you still probably won't be able to see anything!!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4206m.jpg


----------



## ThunderCat

miss jayde said:


> hi all im 12po and hoping so bad for a bfp i took a test 9dpo and 10po and thought i seen a faint line today i didnt but im sure ill test again soon starting to loose hope :(

What kind of tests are you using?


----------



## ThunderCat

Fish&Chips said:


> Ok ladies, I've given it a go and taken some photos.
> 
> This one is untweaked so you probably won't be able to see anything...
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4207.jpg
> 
> And this one is heavily tweaked and you still probably won't be able to see anything!!
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4206m.jpg

I see a line on that second pic! What day DPO are you?


----------



## Nixilix

I see it on the tweeked one x


----------



## sue_88

ThunderCat said:


> I see a line on that second pic! What day DPO are you?


Me too!!!


----------



## ThunderCat

Yes, I too, had very mild cramps leading up to my bfp this time. Mild compared to AF, achy is a better description, and the twinges, totally, but they've stopped now at 16dpo. I also had a wrap around pain, from my left side to my lower back. Like a pinched nerve. It's gone away now, but that was the most significant pain so far, other than sore bbs, runny nose, acne, and acute sense of smell. 



Bay said:


> Lauren, with my bfp last month (2nd pregnancy) i got alot of af like dull cramps around the time af was due, but af never showed and i got my bfp.
> 
> With my first pregnancy with my son (which feels like a lifetime ago now), i had twinges all throughout my entire pregnancy. I hope this helps. Good luck :)
> 
> 
> 
> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> Well, this morning I started to have very light, very mild dull cramping every now and then...this is almost always a sign for me that AF is coming in a few days. I guess I'm not out yet! But not getting my hopes up too high, either. So frustrating--as soon as I get those first little twinges of cramp I start feeling down, like it will just never happen. I am at 8dpo, so need to be patient. AF due in 5-7 days still, probably not testing again until Mon or Tues--depending on what my temps do I may not need to test at all!
> 
> My temps have plateaued--97.7 for 3 days now--does this happen to anyone? I was hoping to see either a spike or a dip, lol, not steady temps...again, I guess I'm not out yet! My breasts also got HUGE today and are really painful. They have been tender since O, but they are painful now, which also usually indicates AF. Grr trying to stay positive!
> 
> Did any of you ladies who have conceived before have AF symptoms on the cycle you got your BFP?? I know they are similar, but I just want to hear that it's possible!Click to expand...


----------



## ThunderCat

sue_88 said:


> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> I see a line on that second pic! What day DPO are you?
> 
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...

And those tests are HARD to turn positive. I got a pretty strong bfp at 9DPO on a FRER, but my internet cheapie only turned BARELY positive the following day. It took until 13 DPO to turn the internet cheapie to a solid positive.


----------



## Fish&Chips

ThunderCat said:


> I see a line on that second pic! What day DPO are you?

Only 10dpo so it's still early days. x

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

ThunderCat said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> I see a line on that second pic! What day DPO are you?
> 
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> And those tests are HARD to turn positive. I got a pretty strong bfp at 9DPO on a FRER, but my internet cheapie only turned BARELY positive the following day. It took until 13 DPO to turn the internet cheapie to a solid positive.Click to expand...

Ooh that gives me hope! I think I will go by an FRER tomorrow. You don't think the lines are too far apart? Thanks again, I really appreciate your thoughts. x


----------



## gnome86

So am 8 dpo today, all this week had loads of symptoms and "felt pregnant" until yday night n sick with flu so figure im out n was body playing tricks coz am poorly :growlmad: Still BFN today. :nope:


----------



## lauren26

Went to the restroom before showering and got a patch of bright red when I wiped--cried the entire shower :( My hopes are SHOT now--the only thing I'm still hanging on to is the fact that I've never gotten my period before 12 or 13 dpo and I'm only on 9. Testing again tomorrow, though I think my temps will tell me.


----------



## DBZ34

lauren26 said:


> Went to the restroom before showering and got a patch of bright red when I wiped--cried the entire shower :( My hopes are SHOT now--the only thing I'm still hanging on to is the fact that I've never gotten my period before 12 or 13 dpo and I'm only on 9. Testing again tomorrow, though I think my temps will tell me.

Don't give up just yet. If you're 9DPO, it could be IB. I mean, I've heard some women mistake IB for AF...so, you're not out until AF shows full force. Good luck!


----------



## lauren26

DBZ34 said:


> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> Went to the restroom before showering and got a patch of bright red when I wiped--cried the entire shower :( My hopes are SHOT now--the only thing I'm still hanging on to is the fact that I've never gotten my period before 12 or 13 dpo and I'm only on 9. Testing again tomorrow, though I think my temps will tell me.
> 
> Don't give up just yet. If you're 9DPO, it could be IB. I mean, I've heard some women mistake IB for AF...so, you're not out until AF shows full force. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you--I really need that this month! No cramps at this point, so fingers crossed...so far no more red either. All I can do it wait, right?


----------



## Fish&Chips

DBZ34 said:


> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> Went to the restroom before showering and got a patch of bright red when I wiped--cried the entire shower :( My hopes are SHOT now--the only thing I'm still hanging on to is the fact that I've never gotten my period before 12 or 13 dpo and I'm only on 9. Testing again tomorrow, though I think my temps will tell me.
> 
> Don't give up just yet. If you're 9DPO, it could be IB. I mean, I've heard some women mistake IB for AF...so, you're not out until AF shows full force. Good luck!Click to expand...

Totally agree xx


----------



## sue_88

DBZ34 said:


> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> Went to the restroom before showering and got a patch of bright red when I wiped--cried the entire shower :( My hopes are SHOT now--the only thing I'm still hanging on to is the fact that I've never gotten my period before 12 or 13 dpo and I'm only on 9. Testing again tomorrow, though I think my temps will tell me.
> 
> Don't give up just yet. If you're 9DPO, it could be IB. I mean, I've heard some women mistake IB for AF...so, you're not out until AF shows full force. Good luck!Click to expand...

I agree too.

Yesterday I have pink CM, and today lots more Brown CM which I am praying is IB.

I hope it is for you too!! x


----------



## lauren26

sue_88 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> Went to the restroom before showering and got a patch of bright red when I wiped--cried the entire shower :( My hopes are SHOT now--the only thing I'm still hanging on to is the fact that I've never gotten my period before 12 or 13 dpo and I'm only on 9. Testing again tomorrow, though I think my temps will tell me.
> 
> Don't give up just yet. If you're 9DPO, it could be IB. I mean, I've heard some women mistake IB for AF...so, you're not out until AF shows full force. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree too.
> 
> Yesterday I have pink CM, and today lots more Brown CM which I am praying is IB.
> 
> I hope it is for you too!! xClick to expand...

Thanks, y'all! So nice to know there is a community of women who can relate and exchange support! So grateful for that. I can't _believe_ I didn't know about this site or these forums until last month--I could have benefited many times from this community! 

BFPs for all, I say! (talking to you, universe!)


----------



## New2Bumps

Could you add me pretty please! I'm testing on the 21st Cycle #1 x


----------



## ThunderCat

Fish&Chips said:


> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> I see a line on that second pic! What day DPO are you?
> 
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> And those tests are HARD to turn positive. I got a pretty strong bfp at 9DPO on a FRER, but my internet cheapie only turned BARELY positive the following day. It took until 13 DPO to turn the internet cheapie to a solid positive.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh that gives me hope! I think I will go by an FRER tomorrow. You don't think the lines are too far apart? Thanks again, I really appreciate your thoughts. xClick to expand...

Nope, thats how far mine are on my internet cheapie strips! I don't want to get your hopes up, but I think you're headed in a good direction! Keep us posted!


----------



## janna

I agree, Lauren... Stay positive! You're not out until AF shows. Many people have some spotting prior to and throughout pregnancy! Fingers crossed... (for everyone!)


----------



## lauren26

janna said:


> I agree, Lauren... Stay positive! You're not out until AF shows. Many people have some spotting prior to and throughout pregnancy! Fingers crossed... (for everyone!)

Thanks! It happened to my mother-in-law--she had a full period and then found out immediately that she was preggs. I just looked back at my calendar to see that I had red/brown spotting at 7dpo back in December...that one ended up being AF, but I remember that cycle feeling like I was really run down. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Bay

I think I'm out for this month. My bbt dropped a little this morning and I've been spotting since. She's finally at my doorsteps after being late for four days, extending my cycle from 26 days to 30 days. 

I guess the good thing I can take from this is that my LP has lengthened drastically from 9 days to 13 days, if this cycle is anything to go by. I'm not sure if it's due to continued use of B6, or the fact that I've cut back on breastfeeding my toddler from on demand down to once a day.

Congrats to all the BFPs and babydust to everyone else.


----------



## fragglerock

12 DPO today and temp is still climbing. I was so excited about yesterdays symptoms that this morning I took a $ store test and got a BFN, *sigh*. I have no idea how sensitive the $ store test are, but AF is supposed to be here tomorrow so I feel like if I were pregnant I should be getting a BFP by now. Also, looking back on past charts I realize that I don't usually have a temp drop untilt the day AF arrives. So I will see what my temp is like in the morning.


----------



## taurusmom05

Af is officially late! I'm 11dpo and going on cd33! Haven't had a cycle longer than 31 days for the last 6 mos (that's when I had mirena removed)!!!!! Bfn this morning. Will continue testing until she shows or I get a bfp!


----------



## blueskies

Okay so AF was due on Wednesday the 7th, and she still hasn't shown. 

I tested on Friday night, got a BFN, tested Saturday morning with FMU got a BFN. I am going to test tomorrow (Monday), the day I am 14 DPO... 

I have been using FRER, shouldn't it show SOMETHING by now??? I am getting so disheartened. Why is gettinhg pregnant so hard??

:( :( :( :(


----------



## taurusmom05

blueskies- it can take up to 3-4 days after implantation for some hcg to build up enough for a test! its possible you ovulated on 9, 10, 11 dpo! even up to 12 isnt unheard of, with the normal range of 6-10dpo for implantation. if you arent usually late, id say you are heading in a very positive direction! good luck!


----------



## blueskies

Thanks so much TaurusMom, that really made me feel better. That's why I love this forum, sometimes OH just doesn't get how frustrating it is. To think that in high school I was crazed loon with birth control... if only I knew how hard it is to get pregnant! :(

Just gotta remember as long as the :witch: hasn't shown up... I am not out yet. Chin up chin up...!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

no problem!! and i know what ya mean... DH is the same for me, too. he doesnt understand just how frustrating it is or why i get so upset!

bfps are coming soon! i refuse to take a bfn as an answer. LOL


----------



## lauren26

blueskies said:


> Thanks so much TaurusMom, that really made me feel better. That's why I love this forum, sometimes OH just doesn't get how frustrating it is. To think that in high school I was crazed loon with birth control... if only I knew how hard it is to get pregnant! :(
> 
> Just gotta remember as long as the :witch: hasn't shown up... I am not out yet. Chin up chin up...!!!

I know exactly how you feel! Really thankful for this forum, especially today. I was telling my hubbs last night that I grew up and went through young adulthood assuming (and being told) I could and would get pregnant ANY time I didn't use birth control--we would have started trying so long ago if I'd known how hard it would be! Still in this month... :)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure if I'll be testing this month after all. My chart doesn't look good at all so I don't think I've ov'd when my CBFM says I have. Feeling pretty crap about it all since the clock is ticking down to us seeing the FS again and starting IVF.


----------



## DBZ34

taurusmom05 said:


> Af is officially late! I'm 11dpo and going on cd33! Haven't had a cycle longer than 31 days for the last 6 mos (that's when I had mirena removed)!!!!! Bfn this morning. Will continue testing until she shows or I get a bfp!

Don't get discouraged by a BFN at this point. You should go by your normal LP length instead of cycle days to figure out if you're late and if you're only 11DPO, it's not too late for a bean to implant. Hopefully you'll get to see that BFP in a day or two. :) Good luck! 




ickle pand said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be testing this month after all. My chart doesn't look good at all so I don't think I've ov'd when my CBFM says I have. Feeling pretty crap about it all since the clock is ticking down to us seeing the FS again and starting IVF.

Do you think you geared up to ov and it didn't happen for some reason? Will you start using your CBFM again or just go by temps until ov is confirmed? I've got my fingers crossed for you, ickle! Good luck!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks again Thundercat.

Will be off out later to get an FRER and maybe a digital but I took another IC this morning...

Untweaked...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4214.jpg
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4208.jpg

Tweaked...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_4209m.jpg


----------



## DBZ34

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks again Thundercat.
> 
> Will be off out later to get an FRER and maybe a digital but I took another IC this morning...

I can see a line on the untweaked one today! No need for tweaking, get yourself a FRER!! I think a dark BFP is right around the corner! :) :)


----------



## tigerlillie

That looks like a def :bfp: congrats wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Fish&Chips

wwwhhhhhhhooooooooooopppppppppppiiiiiieeeeeee!!! Can't wait to pee on that stick!! Will update you later. xx


----------



## ickle pand

DBZ - I have PCOS and although I ovulate most cycles, it doesn't seem like I have the past 3. As far as I know, once you get a peak on a CBFM, it goes into auto pilot. It gives you 2 peaks, a high just to be sure and then lows, so there's no point in using it. I'm going to keep temping though and see what that shows up.


----------



## sharnw

Yay f&c if thats not an early :bfp: ... I dont know what is! :)


----------



## HappyS

Hey girls

I hope you are all doing well. Update on me - BFP on Sat! Very excited and hoping for a sticky one this time around.....

Wishing lots of baby dust to u all xxxxxx


----------



## Pavanv

Hi girls well I'm out this month first day of my cycle :( 
Congrats to everyone for BFP 
Hope next month is good for me.

Baby dust to all. xxxx


----------



## echo

Well today I am 5 dpo, I think. Very crampy yesterday and this am. No breast soreness, which is why I am unsure of o. Usually they are sore either a day or 2 up to o, or day after o and on to day 1 of cycle. Hmm. I have other symptoms, like the vivid dreams and exhaustion, carb cravings, cramps. We'll see what happens.
Congrats Fish & Chips and HappyS and any other new bfp!


----------



## fragglerock

Okay, I am officially freaking out! AF is due today and normally my temp drops way down the morning she is due, but not today! Today it went up from 98.62 to 98.64! Not only that, but last night I was so incredibly hot. I thought I might be imagning it, but DH touched my skin and asked if I had taken my temperatures because my skin was hot to the touch. I did take my temp, but it was only 98.66. I was so hot that I stripped down to my panties and slept that way. Then this morning, I woke up drenched in sweat, my sheets and blanket were drenched and so were my panties (tmi I know). I am so scared to test because my syptoms are so promising that if I end up getting a BFN I am going to be heartbroken


----------



## tugAwug

Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!! 

AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.


----------



## miss jayde

Hey guys af was due today usually right on time 
i have notived very watery clear cm the last few days and had no bloating which i usually have when af is coming
does anyone know if this is a sign of pregnancy


----------



## ashknowsbest

F&C - that's a bfp! Congrats!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies! Yep a digi confirmed it moments ago! MrsMM24 please could you put me down with a beautiful :bfp: ??? !! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

What the heck is going on with my chart...?


----------



## ThunderCat

miss jayde said:


> Hey guys af was due today usually right on time
> i have notived very watery clear cm the last few days and had no bloating which i usually have when af is coming
> does anyone know if this is a sign of pregnancy

It was for me. Have you tested?


----------



## ThunderCat

fragglerock said:


> Okay, I am officially freaking out! AF is due today and normally my temp drops way down the morning she is due, but not today! Today it went up from 98.62 to 98.64! Not only that, but last night I was so incredibly hot. I thought I might be imagning it, but DH touched my skin and asked if I had taken my temperatures because my skin was hot to the touch. I did take my temp, but it was only 98.66. I was so hot that I stripped down to my panties and slept that way. Then this morning, I woke up drenched in sweat, my sheets and blanket were drenched and so were my panties (tmi I know). I am so scared to test because my syptoms are so promising that if I end up getting a BFN I am going to be heartbroken

When are you going to test? I wouldn't be able to wait!


----------



## ThunderCat

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks ladies! Yep a digi confirmed it moments ago! MrsMM24 please could you put me down with a beautiful :bfp: ??? !! :happydance:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ThunderCat

tugAwug said:


> Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.

That exact thing happened to me last month and AF came a week late. I just kept saying "This is so mean!" when I looked at my BFNs. It's happened to me two other times and both times I ended up getting pregnant the cycle immediately following. My husband and I call it the "misconception" before the "conception." I usually have all the pregnancy symptoms and feel as pregnant as pregnant gets and then a late AF and BFNs then the next month, BAM! I don't know if this is common, but it has happened 100% of the time for me. Somehow the misconception month it makes me more fertile for the next cycle. I would think it's a chemical pregnancy before a pregnancy, but I never get the slightest pink or blue line during the month prior. Perhaps it's just a hormonal surge?

Perhaps it's still your month, but if not, don't be disheartened. It could be a good sign, like it has been for me, that your body is prepping for next month... ? Sounds strange, I know. Even though I knew that to be my pattern, I didn't want to admit it last month. I didn't want to let it go. I finally let it go emotionally, AF came, and this month I got a BFP on DPO 9 !!! I was fertile Myrtle! I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience. 

All good wishes to you that you'll get a BFP, but if not, I will put my hopes on a super successful cycle for you next month!


----------



## blueskies

miss jayde said:


> Hey guys af was due today usually right on time
> i have notived very watery clear cm the last few days and had no bloating which i usually have when af is coming
> does anyone know if this is a sign of pregnancy

AF is kinda due for me today, and I have no signs of her coming. All I have is EXACTLY what you said - watery cm, and a crazy runny nose! I've testing 3 times already, and still BFN. Have you tested?!


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


SUNDAY:cake: Happy Birthday SYKORA&#8217;s DD!:cake:

:test:* FISH&CHIPS and SYKORA*!!:test:
_________________________________________________________________

TODAY:wedding: Happy Anniversary FAITHBABIES!:wedding:


:test:* 20SOMETHING, ADROPLET, HAPPYS, HOPE0678, KARRY1412, SARAHAK, and SOOKIESNIQUE*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *123DEIRDRE, NEWLYWEDMELLY, MOTHEROFSEVEN, LOLALOULOU, SUE_88, DAZED125, DONSSWEETPEA, TASSSIEGAL, KEARAHSMOM, GS20, JANNA, and NEW2BUMPS* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, CHARISSE28, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, CALISTA20, MEDEA1978, PEPSICHIC, DANSWIFEY31, FRAGGLEROCK, MACCA01, SKEET9924, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, TAURUSMOM05, and WANT A 4th * :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *VICTORIAJ, BOOKITY, BERGEBABE, HAPPYS, FISH&CHIPS* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here. 


*MANNY82* sounds like you are OVg as we speak, hopefully you have been BDg through all the EWCM! :dust:


*ICKLE PAND* Happy to see you finally got a peak. Hopefully the BD timing has been right!FXD:dust:


*MUNCHKINLOVE* See you in May! Thread will be up at week&#8217;s end Hun!:dust:


*MINNI2906* I love flying, I am an avid traveler, I love to get around places. In the last 5 years, I have started to rub off on DW&#8230; OC, love going there, we visit there and Rehoboth a lot!! This will be a pretty good weekend there too, Spring Break for many and the weather is holding up pretty good. Hope you have a wonderful Vacay!:dust:


*BOOKITY* So happy for your news! And also that you and TAURUSMOM are linked up, she IS an AWESOME TTC and will definitely be a great BUMP BUDDY! :happydance:


*LAUREN26* Hang in there Hun! No :af: = good sign!:dust:


*DAZED125* Oh hun&#8230; so happy to see you here again! I am thinking you won&#8217;t be around long on the threads, you will see a BFP so soon! I thought I would be gone from testing at least as you did, but, I had another MC, earlier than the last. So, I am back to testing, in April though. Excited for you back to TTC!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *MICHELLE1975, FAITHBABIES, ALTAMOM, BABYSEEKER, 123DEIRDRE, NIXILIX, BAY, and PAVANV* I hope that you will join us again in the April thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* Not much happening. Attended a family wedding, where our DW was just gorgeous! Nooooww&#8230; Counting down to my b-day vacay! _T-4 days to take off._ And of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust: Soooo happy to see all the BFPs when I returned!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## tugAwug

ThunderCat said:


> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.
> 
> That exact thing happened to me last month and AF came a week late. I just kept saying "This is so mean!" when I looked at my BFNs. It's happened to me two other times and both times I ended up getting pregnant the cycle immediately following. My husband and I call it the "misconception" before the "conception." I usually have all the pregnancy symptoms and feel as pregnant as pregnant gets and then a late AF and BFNs then the next month, BAM! I don't know if this is common, but it has happened 100% of the time for me. Somehow the misconception month it makes me more fertile for the next cycle. I would think it's a chemical pregnancy before a pregnancy, but I never get the slightest pink or blue line during the month prior. Perhaps it's just a hormonal surge?
> 
> Perhaps it's still your month, but if not, don't be disheartened. It could be a good sign, like it has been for me, that your body is prepping for next month... ? Sounds strange, I know. Even though I knew that to be my pattern, I didn't want to admit it last month. I didn't want to let it go. I finally let it go emotionally, AF came, and this month I got a BFP on DPO 9 !!! I was fertile Myrtle! I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
> 
> All good wishes to you that you'll get a BFP, but if not, I will put my hopes on a super successful cycle for you next month!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!! I really needed that. I was just about to make a comment that I'm done trying for now because I just got my AF about an 1/2 hour after my post, but now that I've read your comment, I'm getting hopeful again. Congratulations on your BFP and to your happy and healthy 9 months to come. This makes me believe that I need to continue. You really don't know what your words just did for me. Thanks.:flower:


----------



## blueskies

^^^ awww :hug:

I love this forum... all you ladies are so supportive. I never thought in a million years getting pregnant would be so difficult and so disheartening- reading how nice and supportive all of you are really makes me so happy there's wonderful people in the world xxxxxxxx


----------



## ThunderCat

tugAwug said:


> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.
> 
> That exact thing happened to me last month and AF came a week late. I just kept saying "This is so mean!" when I looked at my BFNs. It's happened to me two other times and both times I ended up getting pregnant the cycle immediately following. My husband and I call it the "misconception" before the "conception." I usually have all the pregnancy symptoms and feel as pregnant as pregnant gets and then a late AF and BFNs then the next month, BAM! I don't know if this is common, but it has happened 100% of the time for me. Somehow the misconception month it makes me more fertile for the next cycle. I would think it's a chemical pregnancy before a pregnancy, but I never get the slightest pink or blue line during the month prior. Perhaps it's just a hormonal surge?
> 
> Perhaps it's still your month, but if not, don't be disheartened. It could be a good sign, like it has been for me, that your body is prepping for next month... ? Sounds strange, I know. Even though I knew that to be my pattern, I didn't want to admit it last month. I didn't want to let it go. I finally let it go emotionally, AF came, and this month I got a BFP on DPO 9 !!! I was fertile Myrtle! I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
> 
> All good wishes to you that you'll get a BFP, but if not, I will put my hopes on a super successful cycle for you next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I really needed that. I was just about to make a comment that I'm done trying for now because I just got my AF about an 1/2 hour after my post, but now that I've read your comment, I'm getting hopeful again. Congratulations on your BFP and to your happy and healthy 9 months to come. This makes me believe that I need to continue. You really don't know what your words just did for me. Thanks.:flower:Click to expand...

Ugh, I'm so sorry about AF, never fun, but glad you're not giving up. I hope to hear good things next month. Are you using any assistance or going au natural?


----------



## ThunderCat

blueskies said:


> ^^^ awww :hug:
> 
> I love this forum... all you ladies are so supportive. I never thought in a million years getting pregnant would be so difficult and so disheartening- reading how nice and supportive all of you are really makes me so happy there's wonderful people in the world xxxxxxxx

So true! It also saves my marriage so my husband doesn't have to hear me go on about it. As sensitive as it is, he's just not remotely interested in hearing the details about my cycle, ha ha! I find it fascinating, but have manage to gross him out too many times. He enjoys the luxury of just waiting for me to say, "It a go!"


----------



## blueskies

LOL last night I used the word "discharge" on the phone with my girlfriends (who totally understand!) I thought my poor husband was going to throw up... apparently the word "discharge" is a big old TURN OFF! :) lol lol lol


----------



## ThunderCat

blueskies said:


> LOL last night I used the word "discharge" on the phone with my girlfriends (who totally understand!) I thought my poor husband was going to throw up... apparently the word "discharge" is a big old TURN OFF! :) lol lol lol

HA HA! Totally. I what made me think that explaining to my husband how I check my cervix position was kind of sexy... Ohhh... It's not... This morning he found my stock of positive pee sticks and nearly gagged realizing that I save them. He's also confused as why one didn't suffice. HA HA!

He wonders how I've become so obsessive and I wonder how he's SOOO calm. I told him I was pregnant and he shrugged it off. Granted, we've been through hell and back, quite literally, so he's just not wanting to get invested again. Funny how men get to stay uninvested, but since it's our bodies, we're COMPLETELY invested not matter what. Even if it's chemical. That's what my husband doesn't seem to understand. I had a stuffy nose for the first week after my bfp and he said I was sick. I said it was an early pregnancy sign and hormonal. He now has a stuffy nose and is mocking me after he blows his nose saying "Oh... All this blowing my nose must be my hormones! I think it's my uterus. Oh, Honey, I'm pregnant, my nose is running, look!" He can be such a jerk. A funny cute jerk, but a jerk, none-the-less.

Does your husband think you're unnaturally obsessed too?


----------



## lizlovelust

No advise for my chart...?


----------



## ThunderCat

lizlovelust said:


> What the heck is going on with my chart...?

I don't temp. It confuses me. I would've thought your October cycle was promising... ? I don't know...? Doesn't the temp have a lot to do with everyone's individual thyroid function? Ugh... I can't tell you. That drop just now is pretty funky...

Perhaps you should ask your Doc about your thyroid or Iron levels... ? I REALLY don't know what I'm talking about... just pulling this out of the back of my head where I store random google facts. 

So you ovulated very late this cycle! So... you should be fertile now, no? Just cross your fingers and toes!!!! Best wishes that this is your cycle!


----------



## blueskies

ThunderCat said:


> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> LOL last night I used the word "discharge" on the phone with my girlfriends (who totally understand!) I thought my poor husband was going to throw up... apparently the word "discharge" is a big old TURN OFF! :) lol lol lol
> 
> HA HA! Totally. I what made me think that explaining to my husband how I check my cervix position was kind of sexy... Ohhh... It's not... This morning he found my stock of positive pee sticks and nearly gagged realizing that I save them. He's also confused as why one didn't suffice. HA HA!
> 
> He wonders how I've become so obsessive and I wonder how he's SOOO calm. I told him I was pregnant and he shrugged it off. Granted, we've been through hell and back, quite literally, so he's just not wanting to get invested again. Funny how men get to stay uninvested, but since it's our bodies, we're COMPLETELY invested not matter what. Even if it's chemical. That's what my husband doesn't seem to understand. I had a stuffy nose for the first week after my bfp and he said I was sick. I said it was an early pregnancy sign and hormonal. He now has a stuffy nose and is mocking me after he blows his nose saying "Oh... All this blowing my nose must be my hormones! I think it's my uterus. Oh, Honey, I'm pregnant, my nose is running, look!" He can be such a jerk. A funny cute jerk, but a jerk, none-the-less.
> 
> Does your husband think you're unnaturally obsessed too?Click to expand...



My husband used to think I was unnaturally obsessed, and tease me RELENTLESSLY. But this last cycle, he was around for the start of :witch: and heard me crying (sobbing, really) in the bathroom and barged in. He hasn't teased me ever since... I really think he is starting to see how important it is for me to get pregnant and be a mom - not that it isn't important to him, but I just think this is where the "maternal" side comes into play, ya know?

Ever since then he's been really understanding... but doesn't want to hear about the "technical" side of things. His eyes glaze over when I talk about "DPO" and "implantation blood" and all that :) When that happens, he'll just nod and then I'll pick up my laptop and he'll be like ... "oh good, yeah go talk to your internet ladies!" LOL. :haha:


----------



## blueskies

lizlovelust said:


> No advise for my chart...?

Sorry Lizlovelust, I tried temping what month and got myself in such a tizzy that my husband broke my thermometer in half :haha: probably for the better anyway, I go so wrapped up in plugging in my temps and charting on FF that I almost forgot to BD! :)

Maybe post it in the main forum? We have some pretty amazingly smart ladies with temping... unfortunately, I am far from one of them! :( Sorry!


----------



## tugAwug

ThunderCat said:


> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.
> 
> That exact thing happened to me last month and AF came a week late. I just kept saying "This is so mean!" when I looked at my BFNs. It's happened to me two other times and both times I ended up getting pregnant the cycle immediately following. My husband and I call it the "misconception" before the "conception." I usually have all the pregnancy symptoms and feel as pregnant as pregnant gets and then a late AF and BFNs then the next month, BAM! I don't know if this is common, but it has happened 100% of the time for me. Somehow the misconception month it makes me more fertile for the next cycle. I would think it's a chemical pregnancy before a pregnancy, but I never get the slightest pink or blue line during the month prior. Perhaps it's just a hormonal surge?
> 
> Perhaps it's still your month, but if not, don't be disheartened. It could be a good sign, like it has been for me, that your body is prepping for next month... ? Sounds strange, I know. Even though I knew that to be my pattern, I didn't want to admit it last month. I didn't want to let it go. I finally let it go emotionally, AF came, and this month I got a BFP on DPO 9 !!! I was fertile Myrtle! I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
> 
> All good wishes to you that you'll get a BFP, but if not, I will put my hopes on a super successful cycle for you next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I really needed that. I was just about to make a comment that I'm done trying for now because I just got my AF about an 1/2 hour after my post, but now that I've read your comment, I'm getting hopeful again. Congratulations on your BFP and to your happy and healthy 9 months to come. This makes me believe that I need to continue. You really don't know what your words just did for me. Thanks.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, I'm so sorry about AF, never fun, but glad you're not giving up. I hope to hear good things next month. Are you using any assistance or going au natural?Click to expand...

I'm going au natural. I was on B/c for 2 years and finished my last pack in Aug of last year. So I know it's gonna take time.


----------



## skeet9924

Omg Liz you have a crazy chart this month!! I don't even know what to make of it unless your body is having difficulty ov'ing for some reason. 

Thundercat- my oh thinks I'm crazy too, and due to all the issues I've had he doesnt even want to know anything about ttc and shrugs it off everytime I'm late or anything

Afm - I'm on cd 36 of a reg 32-34 cycle.. However I think I ovd late.. I'll probably test tomorrow


----------



## lauren26

ThunderCat said:


> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.
> 
> That exact thing happened to me last month and AF came a week late. I just kept saying "This is so mean!" when I looked at my BFNs. It's happened to me two other times and both times I ended up getting pregnant the cycle immediately following. My husband and I call it the "misconception" before the "conception." I usually have all the pregnancy symptoms and feel as pregnant as pregnant gets and then a late AF and BFNs then the next month, BAM! I don't know if this is common, but it has happened 100% of the time for me. Somehow the misconception month it makes me more fertile for the next cycle. I would think it's a chemical pregnancy before a pregnancy, but I never get the slightest pink or blue line during the month prior. Perhaps it's just a hormonal surge?
> 
> Perhaps it's still your month, but if not, don't be disheartened. It could be a good sign, like it has been for me, that your body is prepping for next month... ? Sounds strange, I know. Even though I knew that to be my pattern, I didn't want to admit it last month. I didn't want to let it go. I finally let it go emotionally, AF came, and this month I got a BFP on DPO 9 !!! I was fertile Myrtle! I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
> 
> All good wishes to you that you'll get a BFP, but if not, I will put my hopes on a super successful cycle for you next month!Click to expand...

Wow! That is encouraging. And congrats!! Thanks for relating that story. I was thinking that this month--and I just felt stupid! Every month I feel like we get 'closer' to conceiving. This month I've had all kinds of symptoms but have gotten 3 BFNs...Still in it but I don't know how long! Anyway, I was sort of wondering if the 'symptoms' had to do with my hormones getting good and strong and regular. Even if I'm not preg this month my chart looks very pretty! Makes sense--that the body would take a round to get used to the idea...curious to know how it goes for us 'misconception-ers' in the next few days and next cycle (if this one isn't ours). Totally encouraged by that. Thanks.


----------



## calista20

I'm out. Af came right on time! Not a shocker though. 

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!


----------



## blueskies

calista20 said:


> I'm out. Af came right on time! Not a shocker though.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's!!!

So sorry to hear that Calista :hugs:... hoping for your :BFP: for next cycle.


----------



## lauren26

lizlovelust said:


> No advise for my chart...?

Hi Liz! I chart and temp. This is only my second cycle charting, but your Feb/Mar seems to make sense. I think one of two things _could_ be happening:

1. You just ovulated a couple of days ago and the previous temp spike was a fluke--your OPK was positive, you had fertile CM, and you had a temp spike and immediate drop the next day (mine has done that both months that I've charted, consistenly). 

2. You ovulated between the 19th and 21st (did you get solid - on the OPKs?? when were you using them?). You had tons of fertile CM and a significant temp spike after. If this is true, the dip on the 8th may have been implantation bleeding and the + OPK may have been positive because you're pregnant (you can get +OPK if you're preg). Have you done an hpt? 

That's what I cam make of it! I could be wrong. But your chart looks pretty normal to me! Just a few confusing factors :)

Have you charted long? I have a temping question....


----------



## lauren26

Eeee! I thought today would be the day that would put my tizzy of confusion and obsessing to rest... Yesterday my spotting started, but it was accompanied by the super temp dip so I thought, oh, OK, maybe I'm still in because it's implantation dip. I had determined that my temps this AM would rule me in or out. Well, I woke up at 6 and temped but I'd only had 1.5 hrs of sleep since last waking, and was devastated to get a 96.5, LOWER than my temp yesterday--this usually means AF is on her way, or is here. I got up to pee, no bleeding. Then I woke again at 9 and temped, since I'd had 3 solid hours of sleep--usually different waking times don't affect my temp much, maybe slightly higher. The 9am temp was 97.6! 1.1 entire degrees higher. Now I don't know what to think. If that's the 'real' temp to go with then I'm super encouraged. If I should just go with the normal waking time temp then AF is likely coming and should be here by now...I have to take both with a grain of salt and I know you can't 'average' them. 

Also on 10dpo and still BFN...yarrr I wish this didn't TAKE so long! Keep getting my hopes dashed then renewed then dashed. Longest TWW ever.


----------



## ThunderCat

blueskies said:


> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> LOL last night I used the word "discharge" on the phone with my girlfriends (who totally understand!) I thought my poor husband was going to throw up... apparently the word "discharge" is a big old TURN OFF! :) lol lol lol
> 
> HA HA! Totally. I what made me think that explaining to my husband how I check my cervix position was kind of sexy... Ohhh... It's not... This morning he found my stock of positive pee sticks and nearly gagged realizing that I save them. He's also confused as why one didn't suffice. HA HA!
> 
> He wonders how I've become so obsessive and I wonder how he's SOOO calm. I told him I was pregnant and he shrugged it off. Granted, we've been through hell and back, quite literally, so he's just not wanting to get invested again. Funny how men get to stay uninvested, but since it's our bodies, we're COMPLETELY invested not matter what. Even if it's chemical. That's what my husband doesn't seem to understand. I had a stuffy nose for the first week after my bfp and he said I was sick. I said it was an early pregnancy sign and hormonal. He now has a stuffy nose and is mocking me after he blows his nose saying "Oh... All this blowing my nose must be my hormones! I think it's my uterus. Oh, Honey, I'm pregnant, my nose is running, look!" He can be such a jerk. A funny cute jerk, but a jerk, none-the-less.
> 
> Does your husband think you're unnaturally obsessed too?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My husband used to think I was unnaturally obsessed, and tease me RELENTLESSLY. But this last cycle, he was around for the start of :witch: and heard me crying (sobbing, really) in the bathroom and barged in. He hasn't teased me ever since... I really think he is starting to see how important it is for me to get pregnant and be a mom - not that it isn't important to him, but I just think this is where the "maternal" side comes into play, ya know?
> 
> Ever since then he's been really understanding... but doesn't want to hear about the "technical" side of things. His eyes glaze over when I talk about "DPO" and "implantation blood" and all that :) When that happens, he'll just nod and then I'll pick up my laptop and he'll be like ... "oh good, yeah go talk to your internet ladies!" LOL. :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's a cliche, but I gloss over when he goes on about details of his fancy SLR camera. ha ha! We all have our obsessions.


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> Omg Liz you have a crazy chart this month!! I don't even know what to make of it unless your body is having difficulty ov'ing for some reason.
> 
> Thundercat- my oh thinks I'm crazy too, and due to all the issues I've had he doesnt even want to know anything about ttc and shrugs it off everytime I'm late or anything
> 
> Afm - I'm on cd 36 of a reg 32-34 cycle.. However I think I ovd late.. I'll probably test tomorrow

Its so weird this whole cycle, nothing makes sence!


----------



## blueskies

lizlovelust said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Omg Liz you have a crazy chart this month!! I don't even know what to make of it unless your body is having difficulty ov'ing for some reason.
> 
> Thundercat- my oh thinks I'm crazy too, and due to all the issues I've had he doesnt even want to know anything about ttc and shrugs it off everytime I'm late or anything
> 
> Afm - I'm on cd 36 of a reg 32-34 cycle.. However I think I ovd late.. I'll probably test tomorrow
> 
> Its so weird this whole cycle, nothing makes sence!Click to expand...

MAYBEEEE That's a good thing! :):):) Fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## ThunderCat

tugAwug said:


> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.
> 
> That exact thing happened to me last month and AF came a week late. I just kept saying "This is so mean!" when I looked at my BFNs. It's happened to me two other times and both times I ended up getting pregnant the cycle immediately following. My husband and I call it the "misconception" before the "conception." I usually have all the pregnancy symptoms and feel as pregnant as pregnant gets and then a late AF and BFNs then the next month, BAM! I don't know if this is common, but it has happened 100% of the time for me. Somehow the misconception month it makes me more fertile for the next cycle. I would think it's a chemical pregnancy before a pregnancy, but I never get the slightest pink or blue line during the month prior. Perhaps it's just a hormonal surge?
> 
> Perhaps it's still your month, but if not, don't be disheartened. It could be a good sign, like it has been for me, that your body is prepping for next month... ? Sounds strange, I know. Even though I knew that to be my pattern, I didn't want to admit it last month. I didn't want to let it go. I finally let it go emotionally, AF came, and this month I got a BFP on DPO 9 !!! I was fertile Myrtle! I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
> 
> All good wishes to you that you'll get a BFP, but if not, I will put my hopes on a super successful cycle for you next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I really needed that. I was just about to make a comment that I'm done trying for now because I just got my AF about an 1/2 hour after my post, but now that I've read your comment, I'm getting hopeful again. Congratulations on your BFP and to your happy and healthy 9 months to come. This makes me believe that I need to continue. You really don't know what your words just did for me. Thanks.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, I'm so sorry about AF, never fun, but glad you're not giving up. I hope to hear good things next month. Are you using any assistance or going au natural?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going au natural. I was on B/c for 2 years and finished my last pack in Aug of last year. So I know it's gonna take time.Click to expand...

How about natural over the counter supplements? CoQ10, melatonin prior to ovulation, dhea, prior to ovulation? I used pre-seed too and loved all of this. I actually feel better in general having taken these supplements... either than or it's the prego hormones putting me in a good mood. I'm also taking Iron and Zinc and Vits C, D, A, K and Folic acid, DHA and fish oil :) I'm totally vitamin popping, I know, but it's feeling great! 

**Please read up on DHEA and Melatonin if you choose to use them and only use them up until Ovulation. 

Really LOOOOVE the pre-seed :) This was my first month using it... ?


----------



## blueskies

ThunderCat said:


> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.
> 
> That exact thing happened to me last month and AF came a week late. I just kept saying "This is so mean!" when I looked at my BFNs. It's happened to me two other times and both times I ended up getting pregnant the cycle immediately following. My husband and I call it the "misconception" before the "conception." I usually have all the pregnancy symptoms and feel as pregnant as pregnant gets and then a late AF and BFNs then the next month, BAM! I don't know if this is common, but it has happened 100% of the time for me. Somehow the misconception month it makes me more fertile for the next cycle. I would think it's a chemical pregnancy before a pregnancy, but I never get the slightest pink or blue line during the month prior. Perhaps it's just a hormonal surge?
> 
> Perhaps it's still your month, but if not, don't be disheartened. It could be a good sign, like it has been for me, that your body is prepping for next month... ? Sounds strange, I know. Even though I knew that to be my pattern, I didn't want to admit it last month. I didn't want to let it go. I finally let it go emotionally, AF came, and this month I got a BFP on DPO 9 !!! I was fertile Myrtle! I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
> 
> All good wishes to you that you'll get a BFP, but if not, I will put my hopes on a super successful cycle for you next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I really needed that. I was just about to make a comment that I'm done trying for now because I just got my AF about an 1/2 hour after my post, but now that I've read your comment, I'm getting hopeful again. Congratulations on your BFP and to your happy and healthy 9 months to come. This makes me believe that I need to continue. You really don't know what your words just did for me. Thanks.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, I'm so sorry about AF, never fun, but glad you're not giving up. I hope to hear good things next month. Are you using any assistance or going au natural?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going au natural. I was on B/c for 2 years and finished my last pack in Aug of last year. So I know it's gonna take time.Click to expand...
> 
> How about natural over the counter supplements? CoQ10, melatonin prior to ovulation, dhea, prior to ovulation? I used pre-seed too and loved all of this. I actually feel better in general having taken these supplements... either than or it's the prego hormones putting me in a good mood. I'm also taking Iron and Zinc and Vits C, D, A, K and Folic acid, DHA and fish oil :) I'm totally vitamin popping, I know, but it's feeling great!
> 
> **Please read up on DHEA and Melatonin if you choose to use them and only use them up until Ovulation.
> 
> Really LOOOOVE the pre-seed :) This was my first month using it... ?Click to expand...




I am going to look into those supplements, and preseed, if AF shows up and crashes my silly "I hope I am pregnant" party. I've got a lot riding on getting pregnant - I want a baby more than ANYTHING --- and I want to get out of going to Aruba with my in-law's for two weeks this summer! hehehehe :haha:


----------



## Bookity

ThunderCat said:


> How about natural over the counter supplements? CoQ10, melatonin prior to ovulation, dhea, prior to ovulation? I used pre-seed too and loved all of this. I actually feel better in general having taken these supplements... either than or it's the prego hormones putting me in a good mood. I'm also taking Iron and Zinc and Vits C, D, A, K and Folic acid, DHA and fish oil :) I'm totally vitamin popping, I know, but it's feeling great!
> 
> **Please read up on DHEA and Melatonin if you choose to use them and only use them up until Ovulation.
> 
> Really LOOOOVE the pre-seed :) This was my first month using it... ?

This was first cycle TTC#2 for us and we used pre-seed as it worked to conceive DD in 2010. I didn't really think we were going to get a bfp on the first try, but here we are! So I'm actually 3 for 3 with pre-seed and bfps (had a chemical the cycle before DD, but still a bfp). I can't say enough good things about pre-seed.


----------



## manny82

Ladies...with all that ewcm last week i dont know i oved or no..i got dried up sat and than sunday more watery and sticky strecthy discharge than normal, mild cramping that comes/goes, i got pain in legs as well and my back have been sore since sat till now..


----------



## gnome86

i know in my gut im out this month. Body keeps playing tricks though, pink cm this afternoon although BFN this morning. 9 dpo. Couldnt get out of bed til this afternoon but think flu might now be lifting :) 
Anywho, congratulations to all BFPs!!! 

Just wondering re pre-seed -is it only if you are dry down there? xx :coffee:


----------



## tugAwug

ThunderCat said:


> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugAwug said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM: I'm 17 dpo with a freaking BFN! I'm getting so frustrated. I just wish the damn Witch will come if that's what she's going to do. :cry: This is starting to get irritating.
> 
> That exact thing happened to me last month and AF came a week late. I just kept saying "This is so mean!" when I looked at my BFNs. It's happened to me two other times and both times I ended up getting pregnant the cycle immediately following. My husband and I call it the "misconception" before the "conception." I usually have all the pregnancy symptoms and feel as pregnant as pregnant gets and then a late AF and BFNs then the next month, BAM! I don't know if this is common, but it has happened 100% of the time for me. Somehow the misconception month it makes me more fertile for the next cycle. I would think it's a chemical pregnancy before a pregnancy, but I never get the slightest pink or blue line during the month prior. Perhaps it's just a hormonal surge?
> 
> Perhaps it's still your month, but if not, don't be disheartened. It could be a good sign, like it has been for me, that your body is prepping for next month... ? Sounds strange, I know. Even though I knew that to be my pattern, I didn't want to admit it last month. I didn't want to let it go. I finally let it go emotionally, AF came, and this month I got a BFP on DPO 9 !!! I was fertile Myrtle! I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
> 
> All good wishes to you that you'll get a BFP, but if not, I will put my hopes on a super successful cycle for you next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I really needed that. I was just about to make a comment that I'm done trying for now because I just got my AF about an 1/2 hour after my post, but now that I've read your comment, I'm getting hopeful again. Congratulations on your BFP and to your happy and healthy 9 months to come. This makes me believe that I need to continue. You really don't know what your words just did for me. Thanks.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, I'm so sorry about AF, never fun, but glad you're not giving up. I hope to hear good things next month. Are you using any assistance or going au natural?Click to expand...

I think that I will look into these. Thanks for the information. I've been thinking about getting an ovulation kit and it sounds like the pre-seed really works according to other entries that I've read, but I don't know just yet. I am taking prenatal pill that my doc prescribed to me, but that's all for now. Maybe after a little more investigating, I'll consider come the summer time. I just don't want to stress more than I already am.


----------



## lizlovelust

lauren26 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> No advise for my chart...?
> 
> Hi Liz! I chart and temp. This is only my second cycle charting, but your Feb/Mar seems to make sense. I think one of two things _could_ be happening:
> 
> 1. You just ovulated a couple of days ago and the previous temp spike was a fluke--your OPK was positive, you had fertile CM, and you had a temp spike and immediate drop the next day (mine has done that both months that I've charted, consistenly).
> 
> 2. You ovulated between the 19th and 21st (did you get solid - on the OPKs?? when were you using them?). You had tons of fertile CM and a significant temp spike after. If this is true, the dip on the 8th may have been implantation bleeding and the + OPK may have been positive because you're pregnant (you can get +OPK if you're preg). Have you done an hpt?
> 
> That's what I cam make of it! I could be wrong. But your chart looks pretty normal to me! Just a few confusing factors :)
> 
> Have you charted long? I have a temping question....Click to expand...

HPTs have all been neg...


----------



## lauren26

Hmmmm you could be ovulating now. Your body could have tried to ovulate sooner but didn't due to stress or something...I say keep BD-ing away! And testing. Curious to know how it goes.


----------



## fluterby429

I ovulate today! So my testing date will be March 25!!!

Congrats to all the BFP's this month!!! I hope March gets the luck of the Irish for everyone


----------



## lauren26

Think I might be out--spotting more today with some redder blood and cramps. Did a $ store HPT this am and it was BFN. I left it in on my counter and 3 hrs later it had the faintest of lines...maybe evap, though, and also outside the test window. Boo! I think if I get AF this early (spotting started 9dpo) I'll get my progesterone levels tested. Anyone else with low prog who's had the same symptoms?


----------



## fragglerock

So it's nearly 10 p.m. here and AF still hasn't showed up and she is usually here by now. It does feel like she's coming though, I want to BD because that usually brings her on if she's coming, but neiter DH nor I are in the mood. I am exhausted (despite a three hour nap today which is very unusual) and DH hurt is shoulder at work. So, I've decided that if my temp is still up in the morning I will test. I would like to wait until Wednesday or Thursday but DH will be out of town and I really need/want him to be here when I test.


----------



## janna

My IC's arrived today in the mail... Don't know why I tested, but I did. Couldn't resist! lol
BFN... :(
I know it's still very early (maybe 9dpo)... and it wasn't even FMU... but I still can't help but feel SO disappointed. Why do I do this to myself?!?
NO MORE TESTS until Thursday morning (with FMU) at least!


----------



## samj732

Soooo tired today, slept in (till NOON!) then passed out on the couch from 5:30-7, when OH came home. Barely keeping my eyes open now. This is so unusual, this is day three of a three day weekend and I haven't even left the house all three days! My back also hurts so bad, (farther up then where I have an injury, so I don't think its that?) and I have a stabbing pain in between my shoulder blades once in a while, light headache all day, a few mild cramps... I think I am getting my hopes up but I can't wait till Saturday to POAS! I usually don't feel this icky until day one of my cycle!

Edit: I should add that my bbs were sore yesterday, but not so much today. Back to the side soreness, near my underarms again. Just one small spot. :(


----------



## 20something

I am most definitely OUT for this month - AF came a knocking right on time.

we wont be actively 'trying' next month, so maybe see you in May.


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies!! Hope everyone had a good weekend!! got home from the cottage today and decided to test...(didnt hold my pee too long) and it was a :bfn: ....I think I ovd late so I could only be about 12-13 dpo... so i'm still waiting even though af is now late


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck ladies, I'm still stalking


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats to all the BFPs! Fish&chips congrats!

I'm about 5dpo, such a boring part of tww! 

I'm sure I ov on cd14 but my chart says cd16! can anyone take a look for me? I def had ov cramps on cd13&14.

I'm Ss like a nutter too haha x


----------



## NewlyWedMelly

Hello ladies
Well, I crumbled yesterday and testing early as my boobs were soo tingly and sore and I felt rather faint. Guess what? :bfp:!
I can't quite believe it! I hope it sticks.
Good look to everyone still waiting. Sorry to everyone who the with got. Congratulatios to everyone who got BFPs. 
X


----------



## ocean_pearl

NewlyWedMelly said:


> Hello ladies
> Well, I crumbled yesterday and testing early as my boobs were soo tingly and sore and I felt rather faint. Guess what? :bfp:!
> I can't quite believe it! I hope it sticks.
> Good look to everyone still waiting. Sorry to everyone who the with got. Congratulatios to everyone who got BFPs.
> X

Woohoo! :happydance: congrats hun


----------



## tigerlillie

ocean_pearl said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs! Fish&chips congrats!
> 
> I'm about 5dpo, such a boring part of tww!
> 
> I'm sure I ov on cd14 but my chart says cd16! can anyone take a look for me? I def had ov cramps on cd13&14.
> 
> I'm Ss like a nutter too haha x

Hi Ocean_pearl, 

By looking at your chart I would tend to agree with FF cd 16 looks like it as you had dip and then a significant rise the following morning, you can ovualte 24-48 hours after a + OPk and they also say never go by O pains as you can get these leading up to and after O day

GL and Fxed for you :dust:


----------



## tigerlillie

NewlyWedMelly said:


> Hello ladies
> Well, I crumbled yesterday and testing early as my boobs were soo tingly and sore and I felt rather faint. Guess what? :bfp:!
> I can't quite believe it! I hope it sticks.
> Good look to everyone still waiting. Sorry to everyone who the with got. Congratulatios to everyone who got BFPs.
> X



Congrats wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :baby:


----------



## ocean_pearl

tigerlillie said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs! Fish&chips congrats!
> 
> I'm about 5dpo, such a boring part of tww!
> 
> I'm sure I ov on cd14 but my chart says cd16! can anyone take a look for me? I def had ov cramps on cd13&14.
> 
> I'm Ss like a nutter too haha x
> 
> Hi Ocean_pearl,
> 
> By looking at your chart I would tend to agree with FF cd 16 looks like it as you had dip and then a significant rise the following morning, you can ovualte 24-48 hours after a + OPk and they also say never go by O pains as you can get these leading up to and after O day
> 
> GL and Fxed for you :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you for looking, hope we still have a chance then!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations newlywed! 

Liz, what Lauren's written makes sense. I think you oved late for whatever reason mainly due to your opk results. If the 2nd line on your opk wasn't as dark as the control line then that's a negative and it would make me question whether you've actually ovulated. 

X


----------



## Fish&Chips

ocean_pearl said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs! Fish&chips congrats!
> 
> I'm about 5dpo, such a boring part of tww!
> 
> I'm sure I ov on cd14 but my chart says cd16! can anyone take a look for me? I def had ov cramps on cd13&14.
> 
> I'm Ss like a nutter too haha x

What makes you think you ov on cd14? Did you get ov pains? It's possible but I think it's more likely that it was cd16. But if you know your body well then stick with cd14 xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Fish&Chips said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs! Fish&chips congrats!
> 
> I'm about 5dpo, such a boring part of tww!
> 
> I'm sure I ov on cd14 but my chart says cd16! can anyone take a look for me? I def had ov cramps on cd13&14.
> 
> I'm Ss like a nutter too haha x
> 
> What makes you think you ov on cd14? Did you get ov pains? It's possible but I think it's more likely that it was cd16. But if you know your body well then stick with cd14 xxClick to expand...

Yes because I had ov pains on evening of cd13 and all day cd14 also had ewcm on cd14 and also the positive opks I guess temps are more accurate though? I have had cramps since cd14. I'm still going to test as if I'm 5dpo :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm very strange. It sounds like you know your body well so I would go with cd14 but just keep it in mind when testing. Good luck! xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'll start testing Sunday as I have loads of IC x


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi All,

Well I will not be TTC anymore I have just got my bloods back from Doctors and they are not good at all, all levels where fine except the 2 main ones, FSh was a staggering 38 and LH was 15,they where taken on cd12 tho so not sure if that makes a difference but my understanding is that fsh should never be that high, he said this puts me in the POST menopausal bracket which I am struggling to accept as I still get periods. I have read that this is not something that comes on all of a sudden so struggling to understand how only a couple of months ago all levels where fine and that of a 20 year old.

He has added that he wants to do them again in a months time and basically told me its not worth trying to have another baby as its not going to happen with those levels.

So wishing you all the best FXed and :dust: to all


----------



## ocean_pearl

tigerlillie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well I will not be TTC anymore I have just got my bloods back from Doctors and they are not good at all, all levels where fine except the 2 main ones, FSh was a staggering 38 and LH was 15,they where taken on cd12 tho so not sure if that makes a difference but my understanding is that fsh should never be that high, he said this puts me in the POST menopausal bracket which I am struggling to accept as I still get periods. I have read that this is not something that comes on all of a sudden so struggling to understand how only a couple of months ago all levels where fine and that of a 20 year old.
> 
> He has added that he wants to do them again in a months time and basically told me its not worth trying to have another baby as its not going to happen with those levels.
> 
> So wishing you all the best FXed and :dust: to all

Why did you have them at cd12? it's meant to be day 3 and day 21. Of course your LH and FSH will be high, you'll be ov in a couple of days from then?! That sounds v odd to me but I would see another dr hun. Maybe ask to be referred to a fertility specialist as you are only 20 and it's highly unlikely you're menopausal x


----------



## New2Bumps

MrsMM24 said:


> *3/21*:test:ers (4)
> MISSBABES
> MRS. RESA
> NEW2BUMPS
> NUMBER2IN2012

:happydance: :hi: :hi: :happydance:
Hello to my testing buddies this month :D

:dust: to us all!


helloooooooooo everyone else :D:flower:

We're trying for baby 2, our LO is 2yr2m!


----------



## fragglerock

14 dpo today, temp plummeted, tested anyway, :bfn: :sad1:


----------



## ThunderCat

tigerlillie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well I will not be TTC anymore I have just got my bloods back from Doctors and they are not good at all, all levels where fine except the 2 main ones, FSh was a staggering 38 and LH was 15,they where taken on cd12 tho so not sure if that makes a difference but my understanding is that fsh should never be that high, he said this puts me in the POST menopausal bracket which I am struggling to accept as I still get periods. I have read that this is not something that comes on all of a sudden so struggling to understand how only a couple of months ago all levels where fine and that of a 20 year old.
> 
> He has added that he wants to do them again in a months time and basically told me its not worth trying to have another baby as its not going to happen with those levels.
> 
> So wishing you all the best FXed and :dust: to all

Get a second opinion before you give up. I'm so sorry you got that report. I've had crappy blood work, then I leveled my hormones, increased vitamins and mineral supplements and realized I was having reactions to simple 
medications and it all changed.


----------



## lizlovelust

My CM has a tinge of pink, no other symptoms but sore breasts....


----------



## tigerlillie

ThunderCat said:


> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Well I will not be TTC anymore I have just got my bloods back from Doctors and they are not good at all, all levels where fine except the 2 main ones, FSh was a staggering 38 and LH was 15,they where taken on cd12 tho so not sure if that makes a difference but my understanding is that fsh should never be that high, he said this puts me in the POST menopausal bracket which I am struggling to accept as I still get periods. I have read that this is not something that comes on all of a sudden so struggling to understand how only a couple of months ago all levels where fine and that of a 20 year old.
> 
> He has added that he wants to do them again in a months time and basically told me its not worth trying to have another baby as its not going to happen with those levels.
> 
> So wishing you all the best FXed and :dust: to all
> 
> Get a second opinion before you give up. I'm so sorry you got that report. I've had crappy blood work, then I leveled my hormones, increased vitamins and mineral supplements and realized I was having reactions to simple
> medications and it all changed.Click to expand...

I still can't get over how brazen he was when he rung, he is a new doc as i had to change as I had moved house and I don't get a say in who i get.

He has never met me and doesnt know my history, just goes to show too that some docs dont think that at 40+ you should even be trying, the doc that ordered the tests (make appointment and get what ever doc is free) said if they came back irregular that they would not do anything about it anyway because of my age so i gather thats the attitude of the clinic i have to attend.

I am not ready to be going through or into menopause but I don't seem to have a say in it as my body is doing what it wants to do, and so are the docs :cry:


----------



## fragglerock

tigerlillie said:


> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Well I will not be TTC anymore I have just got my bloods back from Doctors and they are not good at all, all levels where fine except the 2 main ones, FSh was a staggering 38 and LH was 15,they where taken on cd12 tho so not sure if that makes a difference but my understanding is that fsh should never be that high, he said this puts me in the POST menopausal bracket which I am struggling to accept as I still get periods. I have read that this is not something that comes on all of a sudden so struggling to understand how only a couple of months ago all levels where fine and that of a 20 year old.
> 
> He has added that he wants to do them again in a months time and basically told me its not worth trying to have another baby as its not going to happen with those levels.
> 
> So wishing you all the best FXed and :dust: to all
> 
> Get a second opinion before you give up. I'm so sorry you got that report. I've had crappy blood work, then I leveled my hormones, increased vitamins and mineral supplements and realized I was having reactions to simple
> medications and it all changed.Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't get over how brazen he was when he rung, he is a new doc as i had to change as I had moved house and I don't get a say in who i get.
> 
> He has never met me and doesnt know my history, just goes to show too that some docs dont think that at 40+ you should even be trying, the doc that ordered the tests (make appointment and get what ever doc is free) said if they came back irregular that they would not do anything about it anyway because of my age so i gather thats the attitude of the clinic i have to attend.
> 
> I am not ready to be going through or into menopause but I don't seem to have a say in it as my body is doing what it wants to do, and so are the docs :cry:Click to expand...

Why can't you see whatever doctor you want and go to whatever clinic you want to go too?


----------



## tigerlillie

fragglerock said:


> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Well I will not be TTC anymore I have just got my bloods back from Doctors and they are not good at all, all levels where fine except the 2 main ones, FSh was a staggering 38 and LH was 15,they where taken on cd12 tho so not sure if that makes a difference but my understanding is that fsh should never be that high, he said this puts me in the POST menopausal bracket which I am struggling to accept as I still get periods. I have read that this is not something that comes on all of a sudden so struggling to understand how only a couple of months ago all levels where fine and that of a 20 year old.
> 
> He has added that he wants to do them again in a months time and basically told me its not worth trying to have another baby as its not going to happen with those levels.
> 
> So wishing you all the best FXed and :dust: to all
> 
> Get a second opinion before you give up. I'm so sorry you got that report. I've had crappy blood work, then I leveled my hormones, increased vitamins and mineral supplements and realized I was having reactions to simple
> medications and it all changed.Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't get over how brazen he was when he rung, he is a new doc as i had to change as I had moved house and I don't get a say in who i get.
> 
> He has never met me and doesnt know my history, just goes to show too that some docs dont think that at 40+ you should even be trying, the doc that ordered the tests (make appointment and get what ever doc is free) said if they came back irregular that they would not do anything about it anyway because of my age so i gather thats the attitude of the clinic i have to attend.
> 
> I am not ready to be going through or into menopause but I don't seem to have a say in it as my body is doing what it wants to do, and so are the docs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you see whatever doctor you want and go to whatever clinic you want to go too?Click to expand...

Hi Fragglerock,

I live in a town in UK which has high population and few doctors, I had to apply to local authority for a doctor and they allocated one too me as all the doctors are at there limits. Also the clinic I go to has a registered with the clinic not a specified doctor policy....it sucks really as you are lucky to see the same doc twice that way its hard to get one that knows you and your history.


----------



## fragglerock

Ahh, I see, I keep forgetting BnB has mostly UK members and y'all have a completely different health care system then we do in the U.S.


----------



## lauren26

Booooo I'm almost 100% out this month. My temps were above the cover line today, still, but AF seems to have arrived, though not in full force yet. Still, red bleeding and cramps coming on. Did a $ store hpt and BFN, though when I woke a few hours later it was still on the counter and showed a faint pink. Even if it's positive, it seems AF will take over. FF shows my luteal phase at 10 days this month--that's quite short, right? Thinking I'll have progesterone levels tested.


----------



## skeet9924

Strange that your temps are above coverline still... Maybe you still have a chance.. Maybe ib?? 

Afm : still no af this morning.. Since I tested last night I didn't bother testing this morning .. I didn't temp this morning because I stayed up waiting for oh to get home from work.. We went to bed about an hour before I normally temp.. Hopefully I can temp tomorrow..


----------



## lauren26

skeet9924 said:


> Strange that your temps are above coverline still... Maybe you still have a chance.. Maybe ib??
> 
> Afm : still no af this morning.. Since I tested last night I didn't bother testing this morning .. I didn't temp this morning because I stayed up waiting for oh to get home from work.. We went to bed about an hour before I normally temp.. Hopefully I can temp tomorrow..

I guess anything is possible--I don't think IB as I've been spotting for two days already and this is definitely heavier and the cramps feel worse. I will wait and see, but it doesn't bode well.

Is AF late for you?


----------



## lizlovelust

Pink tingexd CM??? Whats going on..?


----------



## RAFwife

Hi all, I'm out :( Ovulated early (day 17!! Earliest yet after bc!!) and got af on Sunday.
I haven't been on BnB much lately, honestly I'm finding ttc very difficult, as we are no further forward after 5 months of trying. I struggle to come on here and stay positive as we've had so much disappointment. Work is incredibly stressful at the moment, and my husband will be away for the next month so we have no chance for my next cycle. I haven't really decided if I will come on here or just say away until mid-April. 
Got my fingers crossed for everyone, and hope we all get our bfps soon x


----------



## lauren26

RAFwife said:


> Hi all, I'm out :( Ovulated early (day 17!! Earliest yet after bc!!) and got af on Sunday.
> I haven't been on BnB much lately, honestly I'm finding ttc very difficult, as we are no further forward after 5 months of trying. I struggle to come on here and stay positive as we've had so much disappointment. Work is incredibly stressful at the moment, and my husband will be away for the next month so we have no chance for my next cycle. I haven't really decided if I will come on here or just say away until mid-April.
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone, and hope we all get our bfps soon x

I am kind of with you--I can't tell if coming on here is helping or hurting me! I think it's allowing me to think about this stuff way too much. But the support is also really nice...Thinking about taking a break from coming on next month, too.


----------



## skeet9924

lauren26 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Strange that your temps are above coverline still... Maybe you still have a chance.. Maybe ib??
> 
> Afm : still no af this morning.. Since I tested last night I didn't bother testing this morning .. I didn't temp this morning because I stayed up waiting for oh to get home from work.. We went to bed about an hour before I normally temp.. Hopefully I can temp tomorrow..
> 
> I guess anything is possible--I don't think IB as I've been spotting for two days already and this is definitely heavier and the cramps feel worse. I will wait and see, but it doesn't bode well.
> 
> Is AF late for you?Click to expand...

as per my regular cycle it is definetly late I usually have 30-32 day cycle ( have had the odd 34 one) and am now on cd 37...however I think I ov'd late so I could just be 13-14 dpo now


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> Pink tingexd CM??? Whats going on..?

well if you ov'd on the earlier dip then you would be about 11 dpo which could be IB


----------



## sue_88

I can't wait any longer - I am testing in the morning. I will be 13 DPO !

I think I've been having IB since:
9 DPO - tiny bit of pink CM
10 DPO - bit of pink, bit of brown CM
11 DPO - bright red CM on tampon
12 DPO - pale brown CM
(no CM has gone on panties, just when wiped, and been no 'blood' just tinged CM.

Some major & some minor cramps. Sore boobs. And just noticed this evening my boobs look blue with veins!

Please please please let me have a BFP................it all seems so positive so far!! Just really hope my body isn't messing me about! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Sue x


----------



## gnome86

10dpo bfn on a frer this am, is there any point doing another tonight instead of tomorrow morning? have got humungous urge to test!!! :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

I'd wait until tomorrow gnome. FMU is best and it's nearly bedtime anyway :)

I'm desperate to test already and I'm only 3DPO lol!


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Pink tingexd CM??? Whats going on..?
> 
> well if you ov'd on the earlier dip then you would be about 11 dpo which could be IBClick to expand...

Its so weird, its sort of brownish pinkish and very light. Only there when i whipe


----------



## gnome86

could be ip bleed? how many dpo are you? 

-i tested and BFN. surprise surprise. I have been through about £30 of tests since friday. waiting on 2 cl bl digis in post. dont know why am so obsessed with it this month. even if is early to test, clearly not gona get a bfp it been 2 years. 
also dont think am gona be waiting the 6 mnths i agreed with doc other day for scan.

guess will just try resign myself to the norm. on bright side am going on all inclusive nx week so just gonna get blindo n make most of it :) Altho would much rather spend it sober if get a BFP :/


----------



## lizlovelust

I have no idea if im even a DPO, FF hasnt given me crosshairs :(


----------



## usamom

Hi there! I'd love to join you lovely ladies.. I'm currently in my TWW and am 4 DPO. I should be testing sometime around 03/23, though I usually give in and test early. Good luck and lots of :dust: to all of you!


----------



## janna

Also tested again today... with FMU this time. BFN. But I'm probably only about 10dpo, so there's still a chance, right? Is it possible to feel hopeful and doubtful at the same time?!? :shrug:


----------



## averitable

Hi ladies, I'm back in the wait... 1dpo today. Managed plenty of bd over the weekend so fx my timing is better than last cycle...Aiming for testing on the 27th.
:dust: to everybody!


----------



## blueskies

I am still hanging on -- 15DPO and 5 days late. Still no sign of AF. All 5 tests I have taken have been a BFN. Have some pretty good symptoms though: lots of clear&watery cm, nauseaous, super sniffer, thirsty, headaches, etc.

If I don't get my AF soon... and I also don't get a BFP... what do I do next? Go to the doctor's for a blood test, just in case? When should I contact him?

I'm getting a little disheartened... I just want to know one way or the other.


----------



## usamom

What kind of tests are you using? My last pregnancy didn't show up on those ICs for weeks!! I finally caved and got an EPT and it showed my BFP immediately! Good luck- hope you get it this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## blueskies

I am using the FRER's... which I was told are the very best out there... but they are definitely 110% a BFN ... :(


----------



## Torres

I was just wondering how many of you with your BFP's have experienced excessive gassiness :blush: from 5/6dpo on? I honestly don't know where all this gas is coming from!!! 
I wasn't ttc with my first, so I didn't pay any attention to symptoms, although I do remember the fatigue!


----------



## fragglerock

Alright, AF still hasn't shown up! I've been wearing a pantyliner all day and expecting that everytime I go to pee (which is a lot by the way) that she will be there, but nope there's nothing! My bb pain has subsided and the back cramps are gone, ovary pain is back though. I don't know what to think. Also, FF is giving me an 82 on the early pregnancy signs estimator. I really hate that feature.


----------



## blueskies

fragglerock said:


> Alright, AF still hasn't shown up! I've been wearing a pantyliner all day and expecting that everytime I go to pee (which is a lot by the way) that she will be there, but nope there's nothing! My bb pain has subsided and the back cramps are gone, ovary pain is back though. I don't know what to think.

Sorry Fraggle, I forget- how many DPO are you?/How late is AF? Have you tested at all?


----------



## echo

I have no idea what is going on with this cycle, but I haven't done the best job tracking. :/
No sore boobs (what the..?)
Very crampy. Periodic headaches. Extremely tired. I feel hungover. I haven't had a drink in a week. Incredibly vivid dreams. These are normal tww symptoms. So whats going on with my boobs? I *think* I am 5 dpo. Didn't use opk's, so I'm going on ewcm and the cramps. I don't know, maybe I still haven't ov'd yet?
Opinions?


----------



## fragglerock

I am 14 DPO, AF was supposed to be here yesterday. Today is almost over and she's still not here. I tested this morning and got a BFN. I've been using dollar store tests this whole time. I don't have anymore tests but I'm not sure if I should go buy some more (different brand) or not or how long I should wait before I test again. I'm thinking maybe Thursday or should I wait until Friday?


----------



## lizlovelust

I just wish i knew what was going on with my cycle!


----------



## echo

fragglerock said:


> I am 14 DPO, AF was supposed to be here yesterday. Today is almost over and she's still not here. I tested this morning and got a BFN. I've been using dollar store tests this whole time. I don't have anymore tests but I'm not sure if I should go buy some more (different brand) or not or how long I should wait before I test again. I'm thinking maybe Thursday or should I wait until Friday?

New Choice give me evaps. Evil things they are.
I would buy an FRER and wait it out until Thursday (because Friday would seem too far away for me...then Thursday, I might be able to convince myself to wait one more day...)


----------



## blueskies

Fraggle, we're definitely close to O time :) I would buy an FRER too, and test on Thursday... :):) I have my fx'ed! :)


----------



## ThunderCat

fragglerock said:


> I am 14 DPO, AF was supposed to be here yesterday. Today is almost over and she's still not here. I tested this morning and got a BFN. I've been using dollar store tests this whole time. I don't have anymore tests but I'm not sure if I should go buy some more (different brand) or not or how long I should wait before I test again. I'm thinking maybe Thursday or should I wait until Friday?

I would buy an FRER if AF doesn't show tomorrow.


----------



## blueskies

Decided that I am standing my ground and not testing until Saturday... that would put me at 19DPO and 9 days late... I took another test this morning and I sobbed at the BFN. I can't do it anymore! I googled a bunch about it today- some women don't get BFP's ... EVER! They just get it confirmed with a blood test... 

... prayinggg.


----------



## skeet9924

Has anyone ever used the ic from makeababy.ca ... Just curious if anyone has ever had results from them??


----------



## sharnw

I might go on clomid I think, I hope my doc lets me.... What else do you have to take medical wise with clomid?? and how is it taken, when to take it and how many days to take it in the the cycle.?
Realistically we have been NTNP for nearly 1 year, (no condoms, no BC no pull out method)..... :huh:.
And really TTC for 5-6 months.
Part of me is telling me to wait 6 more months and part of me is telling me to go get some fertility advice.... hhmmmm
The catch is, OH works away out of town. His roster away from home is 8 days and his days off and home for 3-4 days. His roster used to be worse.. Away for 11 days and home for 3 days... It so hard for us to bd around my fertile days..

*SORRY FOR THE LONG STORY* :dust:
I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks in on 28th October 2009 if that helps my ttc story..?


----------



## echo

sharnw said:


> I might go on clomid I think, I hope my doc lets me.... What else do you have to take medical wise with clomid?? and how is it taken, when to take it and how many days to take it in the the cycle.?
> Realistically we have been NTNP for nearly 1 year, (no condoms, no BC no pull out method)..... :huh:.
> And really TTC for 5-6 months.
> Part of me is telling me to wait 6 more months and part of me is telling me to go get some fertility advice.... hhmmmm
> The catch is, OH works away out of town. His roster away from home is 8 days and his days off and home for 3-4 days. His roster used to be worse.. Away for 11 days and home for 3 days... It so hard for us to bd around my fertile days..
> 
> *SORRY FOR THE LONG STORY* :dust:
> I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks in on 28th October 2009 if that helps my ttc story..?

I have been thinking about Clomid, too. I have been trying for 3 years, ntnp for 6ish before that. I just got my insurance, so I am going to go ask to have my hormones tested and see. I'll be 33 this summer and would like a BFP before my birthday.


----------



## kel21

Hi all! Sorry I'm late to the bfp party! Congrats to all of the bfp's!!! Would you mind putting me down for the 19th? Thank you!!


----------



## mommy2be7772

AF got us, now its time for intervention. Doctors appt. next week. may need a little help to get us going. 6 cycles without medication. We put up a good fight. On to next month. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sharnw

Its so hard isnt it echo

You definitely deserve it when you get your bfp soon! I hope this cycle :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw said:


> I might go on clomid I think, I hope my doc lets me.... What else do you have to take medical wise with clomid?? and how is it taken, when to take it and how many days to take it in the the cycle.?
> Realistically we have been NTNP for nearly 1 year, (no condoms, no BC no pull out method)..... :huh:.
> And really TTC for 5-6 months.
> Part of me is telling me to wait 6 more months and part of me is telling me to go get some fertility advice.... hhmmmm
> The catch is, OH works away out of town. His roster away from home is 8 days and his days off and home for 3-4 days. His roster used to be worse.. Away for 11 days and home for 3 days... It so hard for us to bd around my fertile days..
> 
> *SORRY FOR THE LONG STORY* :dust:
> I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks in on 28th October 2009 if that helps my ttc story..?

Have you tried using soy? I don't know much about it but it apparently acts as a herbal clomid.. There was a thread about it in the ttc section.. Might be worth a try before clomid.. Especially since clomid can get expensive depending on where u are and your benefits


----------



## sharnw

OOOooo where can I get soy from? :D Im from Australia. Is it prescription?

Or is it a food source :)


----------



## lauren26

skeet9924 said:


> Strange that your temps are above coverline still... Maybe you still have a chance.. Maybe ib??
> 
> Afm : still no af this morning.. Since I tested last night I didn't bother testing this morning .. I didn't temp this morning because I stayed up waiting for oh to get home from work.. We went to bed about an hour before I normally temp.. Hopefully I can temp tomorrow..


Skeet, I hope this doesn't seem insensitive for me to ask, but would you mind telling me some of your symptoms when you had ectopic and chemical? I got AF today, for sure, though I had awful, awful nausea last night and this AM and threw up quite a bit. I also had really bad lower back pain and THE WORST cramps. I usually get them bad but this was really bad. And also got spotting and period early this cycle. I did an hpt in the AM that was negative and turned faintly pink positive later---I know I'm not supposed to look outside the test time window, but I just have/had a feeling that it might be an early mc. I am currently between insurance and can't go to a doc to test, which is why I wanted to ask you. If you don't mind sharing, that would be really appreciated.


----------



## lauren26

skeet9924 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> I might go on clomid I think, I hope my doc lets me.... What else do you have to take medical wise with clomid?? and how is it taken, when to take it and how many days to take it in the the cycle.?
> Realistically we have been NTNP for nearly 1 year, (no condoms, no BC no pull out method)..... :huh:.
> And really TTC for 5-6 months.
> Part of me is telling me to wait 6 more months and part of me is telling me to go get some fertility advice.... hhmmmm
> The catch is, OH works away out of town. His roster away from home is 8 days and his days off and home for 3-4 days. His roster used to be worse.. Away for 11 days and home for 3 days... It so hard for us to bd around my fertile days..
> 
> *SORRY FOR THE LONG STORY* :dust:
> I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks in on 28th October 2009 if that helps my ttc story..?
> 
> Have you tried using soy? I don't know much about it but it apparently acts as a herbal clomid.. There was a thread about it in the ttc section.. Might be worth a try before clomid.. Especially since clomid can get expensive depending on where u are and your benefitsClick to expand...

Has anyone tried progesterone cream? That you put on your hand or hip or whatever? The kind made with Wild Yam that you can get at Whole Foods? I also want to do Vitex...did it for a long, long time and my doc said is suppresses FSH, so not to get back on it, but I have a feeling that it might help me with my luteal phase spotting and low temps, etc. Haven't had progesterone tested but suspect it's low.


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw said:


> OOOooo where can I get soy from? :D Im from Australia. Is it prescription?
> 
> Or is it a food source :)

I don't know if you have walmarts there but apparently you can get it there.. I'm not to best resource for soy as I've never taken it, but I'm sure if you post a thread in the ttc section their are several ladies that are very experienced :)


----------



## skeet9924

lauren26 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Strange that your temps are above coverline still... Maybe you still have a chance.. Maybe ib??
> 
> Afm : still no af this morning.. Since I tested last night I didn't bother testing this morning .. I didn't temp this morning because I stayed up waiting for oh to get home from work.. We went to bed about an hour before I normally temp.. Hopefully I can temp tomorrow..
> 
> 
> Skeet, I hope this doesn't seem insensitive for me to ask, but would you mind telling me some of your symptoms when you had ectopic and chemical? I got AF today, for sure, though I had awful, awful nausea last night and this AM and threw up quite a bit. I also had really bad lower back pain and THE WORST cramps. I usually get them bad but this was really bad. And also got spotting and period early this cycle. I did an hpt in the AM that was negative and turned faintly pink positive later---I know I'm not supposed to look outside the test time window, but I just have/had a feeling that it might be an early mc. I am currently between insurance and can't go to a doc to test, which is why I wanted to ask you. If you don't mind sharing, that would be really appreciated.Click to expand...

Nope it's not insensitive at all.. I don't mind talking about it. 

My chemical pregnancy I got a :bfp: on an frer 1 day before af was due.. I tested again each day because I'm a poas addict.. The day after af was due I tested and the line disappeared.. About an hour later I had the worst cramps ( front and back) that I'd ever had.. Which was followed by the worst period ever. I had to change my tampon every half hour for the first day, then every hour the day after ( sorry if tmi) it was also full of clots.. I went to my dr and he told me it was a chemical and they are very common .. If the hpt showed neg then I was to continue on as If nothing happened ( easier said then done) 

As for my ectopic, I Had missed a cycle the month before and gave up testing.. So after my af didn't show up a second time I tested and got a + on an hpt. A day later I went and got my bloods tested.. The dr told me that my levels were 102 ( which are low) but figured it was just still early.. That day I had cramps and spotting .. I also had some shoulder pain but unsure if it was caused by ectopic or falling in soccer two days before. I called a tele health nurse and they recommended I go to the hospital. I did and all they did was bloods and my levels were up to 158 .. I thought things were progressing nicely.. And the spotting had stopped.. I went in for a second round of bloods with my dr and they were up to 360.. So he told me he'd refer me to my ob.. I went away to the cottage that weekend and felt great except my lower back pain( it was really bad) I summed it up to early preg .. Had no spotting all weekend. Monday at work I started getting more pains and the spotting started again.. I called my ob and she brought me in.. She ran more bloods including progesterone. And told me she would try to get me in for an early scan. That night I had horrible pains in my right abdomen that were shooting into my groin and down my leg.. I didn't sleep all night because of the pain and thought that I was mc. The next morning I went in for a scan to find out it was ectopic and they were rushing me into surgery. 

Sorry it's do long.. I kind of gave you a story instead of just symptoms


----------



## lauren26

@skeet - No, that's great! The story and all the info are really helpful. I am suspecting I may have had a chemical. I felt like I KNEW I had conceived this month, and that faint pink and the nausea the day before, coupled with the early period and super bad cramps and really fast onset of heavy bleeding leads me in that direction...I suppose it could have just been a heavy, early period, though. Had a bad, bad pinching in my uterus, too. Anyway. Did your doc say that the chemical could affect future chances of conceiving? Thanks so much for sharing all of that!


----------



## taurusmom05

Just came in to say the witch got me. Surprisingly not as sad as i thought I'd be... but I can say now I know I have a 12-13 day LP... So this cycle I won't be in limbo with it! I've got a.good feeling about April! Good luck to those still waiting to test!!


----------



## sharnw

taurusmom05 said:


> Just came in to say the witch got me. Surprisingly not as sad as i thought I'd be... but I can say now I know I have a 12-13 day LP... So this cycle I won't be in limbo with it! I've got a.good feeling about April! Good luck to those still waiting to test!!

Wish you LOADS of :dust: for april *taurusmom*!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well apparently I'm still 3dpo!!!!!!!! 

FF gave me crosshairs this morning for cd17 being my ov day but I really don't agree!!

Can you have a look?

I really hope I didn't ov on that day because we didn't bd at all around that time 

If AF comes again, I'll keep temping and will just have sex every other day from cd12-20 I think otherwise I'll never catch the egg.

I'm trying to stay positive still, had a huge amount of creamy cm this morning. Which is good I hope x


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Again all,

After a night of alot of tears and then searching the internet, I have decided my doc is enitrely wrong about what he told me yesterday. My chart still puts me at 7DPO and looking like a definate O on CD18

I have read that the levels of my bloods are consistant with mid cycle levels FSH was 38 and most sites suggest between 30-50 mid cycle is normal and my LH was 15 which is also in the normal bracket. Also almost all sites i went to said never check your FSH levels during this time, its making me wonder what planet he is on grrrrr,


----------



## ickle pand

Ocean pearl - Blue crosshairs are usually for an override. Try taking that off and see what day FF gives you by itself. What day do you think you ovulated? Even you did ov on CD17, you bd'd 2 days before which is fine. Spermies can live for up to 5 days so don't worry :)

Tigerlillie - Was it your GP who tested them? Mine didn't have a clue! He insisted on testing my progesterone on CD21 but some cycles I don't ovulate until after then. The fertility clinic were so much better. Maybe find some articles about when the tests should be done, print them off and go back to them and insist they are done on the correct days.


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Ocean pearl - Blue crosshairs are usually for an override. Try taking that off and see what day FF gives you by itself. What day do you think you ovulated? Even you did ov on CD17, you bd'd 2 days before which is fine. Spermies can live for up to 5 days so don't worry :)
> 
> Tigerlillie - Was it your GP who tested them? Mine didn't have a clue! He insisted on testing my progesterone on CD21 but some cycles I don't ovulate until after then. The fertility clinic were so much better. Maybe find some articles about when the tests should be done, print them off and go back to them and insist they are done on the correct days.

I tried to override but it didn't move the ch. That's what FF thinks. 

Ive removed it now hun.

I really think I ov earlier especially as my cycle is 27 days :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

Ocean pearl - What's the reason for the open circle on CD17? Did you take it at a different time to normal? You could try correcting it (under the Data tab on FF) and see if that makes a difference. Keep a note of the original temp though in case you want to change it back lol!


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Ocean pearl - What's the reason for the open circle on CD17? Did you take it at a different time to normal? You could try correcting it (under the Data tab on FF) and see if that makes a difference. Keep a note of the original temp though in case you want to change it back lol!

Hi hun, I've done it. Basically I woke up top early, usually temp at6.45am but I woke up at 6.10am. It's now moved my ov day to cd16. Seems more likely, thank you :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo it's given you solid crosshairs rather than broken ones too :) Definitely looks better. 

I'm 4DPO too, when are you thinking of testing? I'm dying to already lol!


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Ooo it's given you solid crosshairs rather than broken ones too :) Definitely looks better.
> 
> I'm 4DPO too, when are you thinking of testing? I'm dying to already lol!

So why the hell did it put it at cd17 first?! :wacko: weird FF! :haha:

Still annoyed we dtd so much around cd14!!

It says to test on the 29th, yeah right! I'm a poas addict so will be testing from Sunday with IC just incase I did ov earlier :haha:

Oooh we're both 4dpo! :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm planning to start testing on Monday but only because I know I'll cave and test over the weekend lol! Hopefully we can be bump buddies together :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> I'm planning to start testing on Monday but only because I know I'll cave and test over the weekend lol! Hopefully we can be bump buddies together :)

Awesome! :thumbup:

So basically I've discovered using FF that I ovulate later than I thought and therefore have a short luteal phase of 12 days rather than 14, which is good in that I don't have a tww anymore but a 11 day wait but bad in that it's harder to conceive with a SLP as the egg has less time to attach to the womb as it already starts preparing to shed. 

Hmmm


----------



## sharnw

I think im making myself feel nauseous :( i hate the last days of the tww..


----------



## ickle pand

Charting is great - it's amazing how many people think they might have fertility problems but it turns out they just didn't ovulate when they thought they did. I love knowing what's going on in my body. 

A 12 day LP is nothing to worry about, it's if it's less than 10 days that you need to get help. Most implantations happen between 6 and 12 DPO so you'll be fine :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Charting is great - it's amazing how many people think they might have fertility problems but it turns out they just didn't ovulate when they thought they did. I love knowing what's going on in my body.
> 
> A 12 day LP is nothing to worry about, it's if it's less than 10 days that you need to get help. Most implantations happen between 6 and 12 DPO so you'll be fine :)

Ah that's awesome to hear, was worried then! :flower:

I'm so glad I stuck to temping now! Kind of like a lightbulb moment, now it's obvious why I had no chance of conception, was doing it on the wrong days. If AF comes for me, I'll start dtd from day 12 every other day to day 18 but concentrating on cd16, whereas before I was concentrating on cd13/14

X


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like a good plan. Hopefully you won't need it though :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Torres said:


> I was just wondering how many of you with your BFP's have experienced excessive gassiness :blush: from 5/6dpo on? I honestly don't know where all this gas is coming from!!!
> I wasn't ttc with my first, so I didn't pay any attention to symptoms, although I do remember the fatigue!

I found I was less gassy before my bfp. With both pregnancies the gassyness has disappeared until 6 weeks+

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## echo

sharnw said:


> Its so hard isnt it echo
> 
> You definitely deserve it when you get your bfp soon! I hope this cycle :hugs:

Thanks, I hope you do too. I have tried Evening Primrose Oil, Vitex, Progesterone cream (not for people with normal cycles, unless a doc proscribes it...it will make you a madwoman and delay your period), B6, Raspberry leaf, acupuncture and yoga. All in all, I hate taking supplements. The EPO made my boobs soooo sore. It all depends on your cycle and your body. I love yoga, but my schedule is all over the place and all I want to do is stay home after work, so I haven't done it in a while. I decided to just go au natural for a few months.
Good luck to you! It is hard, but it will be worth it in the end ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

My chart is so confusing! Still no O date or AF!


----------



## ThunderCat

tigerlillie said:


> Hi Again all,
> 
> After a night of alot of tears and then searching the internet, I have decided my doc is enitrely wrong about what he told me yesterday. My chart still puts me at 7DPO and looking like a definate O on CD18
> 
> I have read that the levels of my bloods are consistant with mid cycle levels FSH was 38 and most sites suggest between 30-50 mid cycle is normal and my LH was 15 which is also in the normal bracket. Also almost all sites i went to said never check your FSH levels during this time, its making me wonder what planet he is on grrrrr,

I'm so glad you're not just taking his word for it. Good on you.


----------



## boxxey

Does anyone else get nasty back pressure and O pain before ovulation?


----------



## courtneybg

ocean_pearl said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Charting is great - it's amazing how many people think they might have fertility problems but it turns out they just didn't ovulate when they thought they did. I love knowing what's going on in my body.
> 
> A 12 day LP is nothing to worry about, it's if it's less than 10 days that you need to get help. Most implantations happen between 6 and 12 DPO so you'll be fine :)
> 
> Ah that's awesome to hear, was worried then! :flower:
> 
> I'm so glad I stuck to temping now! Kind of like a lightbulb moment, now it's obvious why I had no chance of conception, was doing it on the wrong days. If AF comes for me, I'll start dtd from day 12 every other day to day 18 but concentrating on cd16, whereas before I was concentrating on cd13/14
> 
> XClick to expand...

That's what happened to me! I started to use digital opks and found out when I was actually ovulating. I got pregnant as soon as I used them! I'm pregnant right now with my second.


----------



## lauren26

echo said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Its so hard isnt it echo
> 
> You definitely deserve it when you get your bfp soon! I hope this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, I hope you do too. I have tried Evening Primrose Oil, Vitex, Progesterone cream (not for people with normal cycles, unless a doc proscribes it...it will make you a madwoman and delay your period), B6, Raspberry leaf, acupuncture and yoga. All in all, I hate taking supplements. The EPO made my boobs soooo sore. It all depends on your cycle and your body. I love yoga, but my schedule is all over the place and all I want to do is stay home after work, so I haven't done it in a while. I decided to just go au natural for a few months.
> Good luck to you! It is hard, but it will be worth it in the end ;)Click to expand...

Echo - You are saying that the cream is not good unless prescribed? I've heard both sides on that but tend to err on the side of NOT taking something unless a doc says...my doc said Vitex would suppress FSH, but it seems like taking it during the TWW would be fine, not sure. Anyway, did the supplements help your progesterone? How did you know you had an issue with it? Thanks :)


----------



## lauren26

lizlovelust said:


> My chart is so confusing! Still no O date or AF!

Liz - I still think you O-ed a little less than a week ago, when that temp dip happened...I see you tested hpt, maybe test again in a few days?? It's possible you implanted and that would account for temps going down again, but it's also possible that your body keeps trying to ovulate but isn't for some reason--could be stress? The pink CM you had makes me think you did O, though.


----------



## lauren26

Has anyone had temps that stay above the CL after AF starts? I am sure I'm not preg since I'm getting BFNs and AF has been fully here for two days now, but my temps aren't going back down....Could that be a bad sign, hormone-wise?


----------



## PepsiChic

Well im back from my trip to see my family in the UK. I was 4 days late with BFN test when AF finally showed up. 

For me its been the most dissapointing 2WW yet, mainly because it got to the point i was late and testing, also because i would of loved to have annouced it to my family. *sigh*

maybe next month will be my lucky month


----------



## AndreaW

Well the witch got me early. CD23 and with a LP of only 10 days.

Not sure if this is due to the CP last month or because I only got off the pill a couple of months ago.

I'm going to see how the spotting goes this week (last two months I've spotted for about two thirds of the cycle) and if it doesn't settle down I'll go to the doctors and see if they will put me on progesterone supplements to sort out my cycles, as bleeding all the time is rubbish!

I'm not too upset about BFN, but hope my cycles get sorted out soon as I know it can take a long time for some people...


----------



## echo

lauren26 said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Its so hard isnt it echo
> 
> You definitely deserve it when you get your bfp soon! I hope this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Thanks, I hope you do too. I have tried Evening Primrose Oil, Vitex, Progesterone cream (not for people with normal cycles, unless a doc proscribes it...it will make you a madwoman and delay your period), B6, Raspberry leaf, acupuncture and yoga. All in all, I hate taking supplements. The EPO made my boobs soooo sore. It all depends on your cycle and your body. I love yoga, but my schedule is all over the place and all I want to do is stay home after work, so I haven't done it in a while. I decided to just go au natural for a few months.
> Good luck to you! It is hard, but it will be worth it in the end ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Echo - You are saying that the cream is not good unless prescribed? I've heard both sides on that but tend to err on the side of NOT taking something unless a doc says...my doc said Vitex would suppress FSH, but it seems like taking it during the TWW would be fine, not sure. Anyway, did the supplements help your progesterone? How did you know you had an issue with it? Thanks :)Click to expand...

I didn't know if I had progesterone issues...I was using Dr. Google. :nope:
I took one of those quizzes where if you answer a certain number of questions and it diagnoses you with whatever...I got low progesterone/high estrogen, but I'm not sure it was true. I had my hormones checked once, but without them asking where I was in my cycle and they told me everything was normal but didn't give me a copy of the results. So I need to go back and demand a proper screening. I want to find out if i have cysts and that's what causes the cramps and possible missed o's. I also want to find out if I have a thick enough lining, because my cycles are really light. Like tampon one day and pantyliners for 3 or 4 and that's it. I had one really heavy cycle that was a chemical (actually after taking progesterone). I never experienced an issue while taking vitex, but I did read that you have to take it for at least 3 months for it to work and I only took it for 2 and then ran out and forgot to by more. I don't know. My body is a mystery. :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

lauren26 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My chart is so confusing! Still no O date or AF!
> 
> Liz - I still think you O-ed a little less than a week ago, when that temp dip happened...I see you tested hpt, maybe test again in a few days?? It's possible you implanted and that would account for temps going down again, but it's also possible that your body keeps trying to ovulate but isn't for some reason--could be stress? The pink CM you had makes me think you did O, though.Click to expand...

Yea its so weird... My body is so confusing! Lol.

Yesterday with the pink CM i had very super mild preasur/cramps too, now its gone.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sounds good Liz


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope so, but the symptoms dont add up with my chart lol


----------



## ickle pand

Liz, do you have VIP membership on FF or just the free one? If you have VIP, it might be worth changing the detector mode to Research and see if that gives you crosshairs. My money would've been on you oving on CD22 with that massive increase but that + OPK on the 29th is confusing. Were you ill or on medication at all in the first half of your cycle, that might have given you higher temps? The only other thing I can think of that messes with your temps that much is alcohol. Have you been drinking at all this cycle?


----------



## tigerlillie

Thank you Ickle, I know it isnt nice to have a doc mess your bloods and mind around, but on the other hand it is nice to know that others have had the same probs with their doc's.

Yes it was the GP that ordered the test on cd12, I'm a new patient at the clinic and he didnt even take the time to read my notes....go figure.... his attitude was appauling.

I have had a search online and day 3 and 7 days after confirmed ovulation is when the tests should be done, so with him saying he will leave a form out for another test next month, I have taken it upon myself to ensure that it will be taken on CD3 and that way I should have the correct readings. hahaha I'll get one over on him yet bloody whacky doc's, I seem to attract them hahaha lol


----------



## tigerlillie

lauren26 said:


> Has anyone had temps that stay above the CL after AF starts? I am sure I'm not preg since I'm getting BFNs and AF has been fully here for two days now, but my temps aren't going back down....Could that be a bad sign, hormone-wise?

Hi Lauren, I have read that it is common to have temps still above CL when and after AF starts and that when AF finishes they start going down after that, have you had any dip in temps since you started AF ?


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz, do you have VIP membership on FF or just the free one? If you have VIP, it might be worth changing the detector mode to Research and see if that gives you crosshairs. My money would've been on you oving on CD22 with that massive increase but that + OPK on the 29th is confusing. Were you ill or on medication at all in the first half of your cycle, that might have given you higher temps? The only other thing I can think of that messes with your temps that much is alcohol. Have you been drinking at all this cycle?

Free membership...

No medication and only drank one night this cycle and it was a low temp day lol :wacko:


----------



## karry1412

Hi all. Sorry I've been offline - I was away for a few days with DH. I wanted to catch up today but I've a horrible headache so I'm just going to try eat something & rest & hopefully I'll be able to Zumba this evening. Unfortunately AF arrived on the 6th. I'll be due to ov on the 21st & I'll be testing around the 10th of April so I'm out for March. I really hope April will be the month because I would absolutely adore to be celebrating Christmas this year with a baby in my arms.

I hope everyone is keeping well & the BFPs keep rolling in :dust:


----------



## Dazed125

MrsMM24 said:


> *DAZED125* Oh hun so happy to see you here again! I am thinking you wont be around long on the threads, you will see a BFP so soon! I thought I would be gone from testing at least as you did, but, I had another MC, earlier than the last. So, I am back to testing, in April though. Excited for you back to TTC!:dust:

Oh, I'm so so sorry to hear this, I haven't caught up on all the old posts yet so didn't know, huge hugs. I find it incredible that you keep yours and everyone elses spirits so high with everything that life throws at you.

Your future baby is going to be so lucky to have you as a mum x

Hope they hurry up and we get to meet them soon!!!! Hugs


----------



## sue_88

Im out :( gutted. witch got me one day earlier than expected.


----------



## boxxey

Boooo that sucks so sorry


----------



## samj732

Idk what is going on, last night I thought for sure I was pregs (sore back &bbs, weird cramping, so tired but yet couldn't fall asleep, soo thirsty?) and today I only have a sore throat, and my back doesn't hurt any more then it does from just work. I must just be getting sick. I wish this TWW was over. I keep using IC and getting NOTHING. :(


----------



## DBZ34

Just about to enter the TWW. :) Got some really great EWCM today and my temps dropped like crazy....DH has been put on notice for tonight. Fingers crossed we catch the egg this month.


----------



## lauren26

karry1412 said:


> Hi all. Sorry I've been offline - I was away for a few days with DH. I wanted to catch up today but I've a horrible headache so I'm just going to try eat something & rest & hopefully I'll be able to Zumba this evening. Unfortunately AF arrived on the 6th. I'll be due to ov on the 21st & I'll be testing around the 10th of April so I'm out for March. I really hope April will be the month because I would absolutely adore to be celebrating Christmas this year with a baby in my arms.
> 
> I hope everyone is keeping well & the BFPs keep rolling in :dust:

I'd love a Christmas baby, too!! Also a great excuse to get out of some family holiday obligations... :)


----------



## lauren26

sue_88 said:


> Im out :( gutted. witch got me one day earlier than expected.

Me too, a couple days early, and suspecting chemical and early mc....I feel better today than yesterday--was pretty hopeless. Gotta keep that faith! Still, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## DBZ34

tigerlillie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well I will not be TTC anymore I have just got my bloods back from Doctors and they are not good at all, all levels where fine except the 2 main ones, FSh was a staggering 38 and LH was 15,they where taken on cd12 tho so not sure if that makes a difference but my understanding is that fsh should never be that high, he said this puts me in the POST menopausal bracket which I am struggling to accept as I still get periods. I have read that this is not something that comes on all of a sudden so struggling to understand how only a couple of months ago all levels where fine and that of a 20 year old.
> 
> He has added that he wants to do them again in a months time and basically told me its not worth trying to have another baby as its not going to happen with those levels.
> 
> So wishing you all the best FXed and :dust: to all

:hugs: Tigerlille. I'm so sorry that your doctors aren't very helpful. But I agree with whoever said that testing after CD3 and so close to ovulation time (mid-cycle) could be the reason why your levels are elevated. The FSH in your body naturally rises through the first part of your cycle, peaks, and then drops after ovulation. I think 33-35 is the number they give for the midcycle peak and you're not very far off that. I've also read that it's possible to have high FSH one month and then drop to normal levels the next month. Hopefully when you go for testing next month, your levels will be back to normal....but try and get them to test you at CD3. It should be a more accurate measure then. 

It's unfair for them to write you off just because you're older. Don't give up just yet! I hope you get a BFP and rub it in their faces.


----------



## SpecialK

I haven't been on this forum in quite a while. I have an almost 10 month old and will be testing on March 19. First cycle TTC since my son was born. Sure would be nice!


----------



## manny82

5dpo-- dull cramps on and off, sore back and front right side...bloated,acne

:witch::witch: please stay away!!!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Onto april i go. Gl girls x


----------



## manny82

sharnw said:


> Onto april i go. Gl girls x

:hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

samj732 said:


> Idk what is going on, last night I thought for sure I was pregs (sore back &bbs, weird cramping, so tired but yet couldn't fall asleep, soo thirsty?) and today I only have a sore throat, and my back doesn't hurt any more then it does from just work. I must just be getting sick. I wish this TWW was over. I keep using IC and getting NOTHING. :(

Don't be too discouraged by BFNs just yet, 10 DPO is still really early. I would stop testing for a couple of days and then give it a go. Many women don't get BFPs until after 12DPO...16DPO even. It can take a while for the hormone to build up in your system, so even if you are pg, you might not get a BFP until you're late for your period. Don't give up! Good luck! Fx!


----------



## fragglerock

Well the witch got me, on to next one!


----------



## gnome86

Just thought I would share my unfortunate moment with you all...
Walking through town today en route to an important appointment, got the urge to test. Popped into Poundland, went to the nearest toilets, filled me cup up that came with the test -spilt it all over my trousers :haha: :blush:

11 DPO today BFN. Meant to be starting Norethisterone tomorrow for hols but am going to hold off until Friday just incase due to tummy pains but know im not pg by instinct so just getting excited for hols now.

Hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to those that af got.. Sending big :hugs: and lots of :dust: for next month.

Gnome: omg I can just imagine!! That sounds like something that is bound to happen to me one day.. I'm such a clutz!! Sorry it was a bfn :(

Afm: temps are still up.. On cd 37 today


----------



## ocean_pearl

gnome86 said:


> Just thought I would share my unfortunate moment with you all...
> Walking through town today en route to an important appointment, got the urge to test. Popped into Poundland, went to the nearest toilets, filled me cup up that came with the test -spilt it all over my trousers :haha: :blush:
> 
> 11 DPO today BFN. Meant to be starting Norethisterone tomorrow for hols but am going to hold off until Friday just incase due to tummy pains but know im not pg by instinct so just getting excited for hols now.
> 
> Hows everyone doing? xx

:haha::haha:Omg! What did you do? Sorry about bfn :hugs:


----------



## gnome86

mopped up best i could and walked round town with my legs apart hoping the breeze would help me out then spent my appointment wondering if i smelt of wee lolol :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Ha ha ha.. Omg!! Your braver then me.. I'd probably buy new pants


----------



## blueskies

Welp. I'm still holding on...

Today is CD36 (on a typical 30 day cycle), 16DPO with no sign of AF whatsoever- she is 6 days late for her monthly visit...

Mild cramping for the past few days, a spot of blood last weekend, major headaches, lots of clear/watery cm, nauseaous, super-sniffer nose...

BUT. BFN's across the board. :(

What's my next step? What if I get to the weekend with no AF and no BFP? Should I go see my doctor for bloods?? 

Still just wishing I had an idea of what the heck is going on with my body. Trying hard not to get excited, but I feel like I am teetering on the edge of a cliff...

:( :(


----------



## DBZ34

blueskies said:


> Welp. I'm still holding on...
> 
> Today is CD36 (on a typical 30 day cycle), 16DPO with no sign of AF whatsoever- she is 6 days late for her monthly visit...
> 
> Mild cramping for the past few days, a spot of blood last weekend, major headaches, lots of clear/watery cm, nauseaous, super-sniffer nose...
> 
> BUT. BFN's across the board. :(
> 
> What's my next step? What if I get to the weekend with no AF and no BFP? Should I go see my doctor for bloods??
> 
> Still just wishing I had an idea of what the heck is going on with my body. Trying hard not to get excited, but I feel like I am teetering on the edge of a cliff...
> 
> :( :(

I would say, go by LP and not your usual cycle length. It seems like you ovulated later than usual this month for some reason, so when you expect AF should be later as well. I wouldn't put you at 6 days late just yet, unless you get AF at 10 DPO every month. How long is your typical LP? 

That said, being late can be a good sign, even if it's only a day or two. I would wait a bit longer and then test again. Maybe you have a late implanter or it's taking a bit longer for the hormone to build up in your system. I'd wait until you're a at least a week late and BFN to request a blood test (but a week late by LP, not cycle)...

Keep us updated and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! I hope your BFP is right around the corner! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I still have no idea whats going on with me!


----------



## blueskies

DBZ34 said:


> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> Welp. I'm still holding on...
> 
> Today is CD36 (on a typical 30 day cycle), 16DPO with no sign of AF whatsoever- she is 6 days late for her monthly visit...
> 
> Mild cramping for the past few days, a spot of blood last weekend, major headaches, lots of clear/watery cm, nauseaous, super-sniffer nose...
> 
> BUT. BFN's across the board. :(
> 
> What's my next step? What if I get to the weekend with no AF and no BFP? Should I go see my doctor for bloods??
> 
> Still just wishing I had an idea of what the heck is going on with my body. Trying hard not to get excited, but I feel like I am teetering on the edge of a cliff...
> 
> :( :(
> 
> I would say, go by LP and not your usual cycle length. It seems like you ovulated later than usual this month for some reason, so when you expect AF should be later as well. I wouldn't put you at 6 days late just yet, unless you get AF at 10 DPO every month. How long is your typical LP?
> 
> That said, being late can be a good sign, even if it's only a day or two. I would wait a bit longer and then test again. Maybe you have a late implanter or it's taking a bit longer for the hormone to build up in your system. I'd wait until you're a at least a week late and BFN to request a blood test (but a week late by LP, not cycle)...
> 
> Keep us updated and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! I hope your BFP is right around the corner! :)Click to expand...



Thanks for the well wishes, my fingers are crossed too! :)

My usual LP is 10 days. The past 3 months I have ovulated at the 27th, and this is confirmed with my OPK, so I know that's definite. AF was supposed to be here around the 8th...so tomorrow (Thursday) marks "one week" that she's late, so I think I might try and test again... Am I right with my math, or am I completely missing the mark??

ANYWAY, I am really hoping this is it. I know we haven't been TTC very long, but I am praying so hard this is it. Today I went out and bought 3 different kinds of tests - Answer, E.P.T. and FRER, so I am ready for a lot of BFP :haha:

However, my biggest concern is I don't feel pregnant, like so many people say they just 'know.' ... sigh. I just wish I knew!


----------



## usamom

blueskies said:


> Welp. I'm still holding on...
> 
> Today is CD36 (on a typical 30 day cycle), 16DPO with no sign of AF whatsoever- she is 6 days late for her monthly visit...
> 
> Mild cramping for the past few days, a spot of blood last weekend, major headaches, lots of clear/watery cm, nauseaous, super-sniffer nose...
> 
> BUT. BFN's across the board. :(
> 
> What's my next step? What if I get to the weekend with no AF and no BFP? Should I go see my doctor for bloods??
> 
> Still just wishing I had an idea of what the heck is going on with my body. Trying hard not to get excited, but I feel like I am teetering on the edge of a cliff...
> 
> :( :(

Sounds so frustrating.. I can only imagine- that's like the tww that goes on and on and on!! If I were you, I'd probably call and get the bloodwork done this weekend- if nothing to calm your nerves a bit. Positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## blueskies

usamom said:


> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> Welp. I'm still holding on...
> 
> Today is CD36 (on a typical 30 day cycle), 16DPO with no sign of AF whatsoever- she is 6 days late for her monthly visit...
> 
> Mild cramping for the past few days, a spot of blood last weekend, major headaches, lots of clear/watery cm, nauseaous, super-sniffer nose...
> 
> BUT. BFN's across the board. :(
> 
> What's my next step? What if I get to the weekend with no AF and no BFP? Should I go see my doctor for bloods??
> 
> Still just wishing I had an idea of what the heck is going on with my body. Trying hard not to get excited, but I feel like I am teetering on the edge of a cliff...
> 
> :( :(
> 
> Sounds so frustrating.. I can only imagine- that's like the tww that goes on and on and on!! If I were you, I'd probably call and get the bloodwork done this weekend- if nothing to calm your nerves a bit. Positive thoughts your way!!Click to expand...

Yes, I am starting to get a little frustrated... I am hoping tomorrow I will get a positive to ease my mind :) I unfortunately am not around this weekend, but if I don't have signs by next weekend I am certainly doing a blood test!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I keep having this weird preasure feeling in my abdomen


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> I still have no idea whats going on with me!

your chart is all over the place this month!!


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I still have no idea whats going on with me!
> 
> your chart is all over the place this month!!Click to expand...

I know right? Its so confusing! And this preasure is odd too.


----------



## skeet9924

I cant tell if you've ovulated or not :shrug: You definetly are having a strange cycle ..are you late for af or is af due soon?


----------



## lauren26

blueskies said:


> Welp. I'm still holding on...
> 
> Today is CD36 (on a typical 30 day cycle), 16DPO with no sign of AF whatsoever- she is 6 days late for her monthly visit...
> 
> Mild cramping for the past few days, a spot of blood last weekend, major headaches, lots of clear/watery cm, nauseaous, super-sniffer nose...
> 
> BUT. BFN's across the board. :(
> 
> What's my next step? What if I get to the weekend with no AF and no BFP? Should I go see my doctor for bloods??
> 
> Still just wishing I had an idea of what the heck is going on with my body. Trying hard not to get excited, but I feel like I am teetering on the edge of a cliff...
> 
> :( :(

Six days late! Do you chart so that you know when you ovulated and can confirm you didn't ovulate late? If so and you're this late then I'd get the bloodwork done! Hoping it's your BFP :)


----------



## medic76097

Got my +opk today. Will be testing on the 29th if I can wait that long!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Blueskies - I don't want to put a dampener on things but you can get a +OPK and then not ovulate. I wouldnt go by the fact you've ovulated on the 27th for the past 3 months because the months are different lengths so that's a different cycle day every time, which is more relevant. Do you chart or follow any other ovulation signs? 

That being said, I hope you are pregnant and it's just not showing up in tests yet.


----------



## Ellis0498

karry1412 said:


> Hi all. Sorry I've been offline - I was away for a few days with DH. I wanted to catch up today but I've a horrible headache so I'm just going to try eat something & rest & hopefully I'll be able to Zumba this evening. Unfortunately AF arrived on the 6th. I'll be due to ov on the 21st & I'll be testing around the 10th of April so I'm out for March. I really hope April will be the month because I would absolutely adore to be celebrating Christmas this year with a baby in my arms.
> 
> I hope everyone is keeping well & the BFPs keep rolling in :dust:

Good to hear from you karry1412! So so sorry about AF. Fingers crossed for Christmas baby! X


----------



## gnome86

12dpo negative on c.b digi


----------



## gnome86

Ladies what would you do, I am 12dpo negative on c.blue digi, meant to be starting on norethisterone today to delay AF for a week coz of holiday. Something in me is telling me not to take it, thinking is prob just false hope. If I start it n then by some miracle get a bfp in next few days do i just stop tablets? I think it is progesterone synthetic?


----------



## usamom

For all you symptom spotters out there in the tww. Today is day 7 (counting IUI as day 1). Yesterday I had AF like cramps all day. This morning I have very very mild cramps and a touch of nausea. Still not sure if it means anything or is all in my head..


----------



## ickle pand

Gnome - CB digi's have a higher sensitivity than "line" tests like FRER. I'd be tempted to try one of them before taking anything. How long is you LP normally?


----------



## ickle pand

Gnome - I did a bit of googling and found this on this site https://drugs.webmd.boots.com/drugs/drug-335-NORETHISTERONE.aspx?drugid=335&drugname=NORETHISTERONE&source=2&isTicTac=false


> Norethisterone is not safe to take if you are, or are planning to become, pregnant.
> 
> It is sensible to limit use of medication during pregnancy whenever possible. However, your doctor may decide that the benefits outweigh the risks in individual circumstances and after a careful assessment of your specific health situation.
> 
> If you have any doubts or concerns you are advised to discuss the medicine with your doctor or pharmacist.

HTH


----------



## ocean_pearl

How are you ickle pond at 5dpo? I'm having no symptoms except a couple of little twinges here and there


----------



## ickle pand

I'm managing to resist testing so far ocean pearl. I make sure I go for a wee first thing before I even think about testing and that helps me through lol!

No symptoms yet, just a weird tension low in my belly. I did do the 30 Day shred DVD on Monday and it has lots of ab exercises in it, so maybe it's just that. Doesn't feel like a sore muscle though. Lots of creamy CM though, more than I usually have. Hopefully that's a good sign :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> I'm managing to resist testing so far ocean pearl. I make sure I go for a wee first thing before I even think about testing and that helps me through lol!
> 
> No symptoms yet, just a weird tension low in my belly. I did do the 30 Day shred DVD on Monday and it has lots of ab exercises in it, so maybe it's just that. Doesn't feel like a sore muscle though. Lots of creamy CM though, more than I usually have. Hopefully that's a good sign :)

Sounds good, this really is limbo bit as implantation doesn't occur yet so we wouldn't get symptoms yet anyway! Hope the days go quicker. Im resisting too, really hard but there's no point yet x


----------



## blueskies

ickle pand said:


> Blueskies - I don't want to put a dampener on things but you can get a +OPK and then not ovulate. I wouldnt go by the fact you've ovulated on the 27th for the past 3 months because the months are different lengths so that's a different cycle day every time, which is more relevant. Do you chart or follow any other ovulation signs?
> 
> That being said, I hope you are pregnant and it's just not showing up in tests yet.


Thanks Ickle, I want as much honesty as possible! In all truth, I know I ovulated because I always get ovulatory bleeding right before my positive OPK. Happens to me the past 4 months. I called my doctor in a panic last time and he was like "Oh that's wonderful great for TTC!" and I was like "oh yeah? two periods in one month? that is just wonderful" *immense sarcasm*

Although this morning 3 different kinds of tests said BFN... :(


----------



## janna

BFN for me this morning... Not really sure when I o'd, but I'm CD28 today. My cycles usually aren't too long (29-35 days), so thinking this wasn't my month (as 10mIU test should have picked it up by now). I guess I'll just wait for AF and move onto April!


----------



## gnome86

i was negative on digi today 12dpo but % of positives shoots up from 56% 4 days early to like 86% on 3 days early so will test again tomorrow morning n if neg will start tabs then n hope AF dont still manage to bite me for hols thanks for info x


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> I cant tell if you've ovulated or not :shrug: You definetly are having a strange cycle ..are you late for af or is af due soon?

I usually get AF around CD 32, im CD35....


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


TUESDAY:cake: Happy Birthday BUTTERWORTH's DF!:cake:


WEDNESDAY
:test:* BECCABOOP, KERAHSMOM, NEWLYWEDMELLY, and RAFWIFE*!!:test:

_________________________________________________________________

TODAY

:test:* GNOME86, JANNA, LIZLOVELUST, LUVMYKIDS0910, SHARNW, and WANTABUBBA*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *FLUTERBY429, USAMOM, KEL21, SPECIALK, and MEDIC76097* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, CHARISSE28, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, MEDEA1978, DANSWIFEY31, MACCA01, SKEET9924, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, WANT A 4th, SYKORA, ADROPLET, HOPE0678, SARAHAK, SOOKIESNIQUE, BECCABOOP, and KERAHSMOM* :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *NEWLYWEDMELLY* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here. 


Sorry that I was gone for a while ladies, I had alot of testing over the past couple of days as the docs wanted to get as much done prior to my b-day and the surprise trip. I will be without internet access until March 22nd.... Oh how I have missed you all in just a couple days, so I know I will be having complete withdrawls until next Thursday.... 


*LIZLOVELUST* I can't remember your insurance situation, but I know that the last couple of months, I have been hoping that you would stop into the doc to get things monitored and looked at. You have had numerous cycles that were wacky and hard to pinpoint. I personally think that it would be well worth it for you to visit the doc Hun... GL FXD!:dust:


*GNOME86* so sorry that you had a BFN and now have had to start your medication. I hope that your next cycle will be successful. Also, I have been using preseed with all of my BFPs, it isn't just for dryness, it is actually a helpful enviornment for the sperm to swim in, so it can be worth the try. GL FXD!:dust:


*20SOMETHING* See you in May! Thread just went up today Hun!:dust:


*OCEAN_PEARL* I agree with FF and TIGERLILLIE, CD16, the help that ICKLE gave made it a much easier chart to give. I absolutely love charting, it has taught me so many tings about my cycle and shown me that what I "thought" about it was incorrect. GL FXD!:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* So sorry that the doc gave news that wasn't favorable, I hope those levels improve... I am ESCTATIC to see that you are not giving up with just his word! FXD!:dust:


*USAMOM* Hey Hun! Have to give a most special :wave: to you as one of my very 1st BnB friends! I hope we will also be Bump Buddies soon!:dust:


*BLUESKIES* good job standing your ground and waiting to test.... FXD that you will be seeing some dark pink BFP lines Saturday on my b-day!:dust:


*MOMMY2BE7772* I hope you can get an appt ASAP and the doc has plenty of information to help you out!:dust:


*SHARNW* I am not sure what stores you have, but you can find SOY ISOFLAVES in the vitamin section of any store. It is a a natural clomid.... I've tried it, GL FXD!:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* so sorry AF flew in, you don't suppose your future LO was holding out in order for you and I to be Bump Buddies?? So glad that you can now pinpoint your LP, it is oh so helpful in the TTC arena Hun! TTC with you next month!!! :dust:


*PEPSICHIC and KARRY1412* welcome back to us Huns! Sorry that AF spoiled the party, but I will definitely see you in April! Where we are sure to be SHOWERED with BFPs!:dust:


*SAMJ732* some people don't have luck with ICs, I am one of them, every other PG I did. GL FXD!:dust:


*DBZ34* YAY! FXD for a quick TWW!:dust:


*MEDIC76097* YAY! for that +OPK! Now go BD :sex::dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *CALISTA20, 20SOMETHING, RAFWIFE, MOMMY2BE7772, TAURUSMOM05, PEPSICHIC, ANDREAW, SUE_88, SHARNW, FRAGGLEROCK, and KARRY1412* I hope that you will join us again in the April thread! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The &#8220;Path&#8221;). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* Hi Ladies, I am so sorry to have been gone the last couple of days. I was doing testing the doc scheduled and was completly wiped out. I have bruises on my arms from being drained off any blood I had to spare. They wanted to get as much testing in before my b-day and trip. I should be getting results start filetering today and for the next week. The FS has decided that I need to have an HSG done and I had an U/S done. I should be back to TTC in April they suggest... I have written a proper post in my journal.... Nooooww&#8230; Counting down to my b-day vacay! _T-1 days to take off._ Of course, routing on my BnB ladies working for that BFP:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks mmmrs, im calling today to set up an app.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok time for a stats update. We're currently at 15% BFP rate and we can expect around 30% each month. That means there are another 17 out there up for grabs :)

I've decided to go a little bit more in depth this time. AF sadly caught up with 23 ladies so far. That means that there are 73 of us still in. 

17 BFP's between 73 of us means that we have roughly a 1 in 4 chance. 

There are lots of ladies who haven't yet updated us, so make sure you remember to come back here and update us whether it's bad news or good so we can celebrate or commiserate with you.


----------



## samj732

I seriously think I'm going nuts, I think the lymph nodes in the sides of my breasts are swollen? Because something certainly is in there, I can feel it and it hurts. Other symptoms include backache, stiff neck, some funky cramps, and thiirsty. I felt awesome yesterday! And today I'm back to the misery :) I woke up a little nauseous too. I am too afraid to test and see a BFN, plus technically I'm two days early to test as AF is due on Saturday. I'm thinking of making a doc appt about the swollen bbs tho!


----------



## ickle pand

Swollen sore lumpy boobs are a sign of AF/early pregnancy thanks to the progesterone. It's nothing to be concerned about unless it's still there after AF has started :)


----------



## samj732

Well gosh, its so freakin weird! They have hurt since O day and just keep getting worse and worse. So I suppose AF is around the corner then. Great.


----------



## tigerlillie

Thank you MrsMM,

I'm no quitter lol 

8DPO and feeling great had a couple of major twinges on CD6-7 and a little nausea last night and little light headiness, also have tender to the touch boobies but that could be either pg or AF causing them, I'm trying not to symptom spot as I don't want to get my hopes up.......easier said than done.

Had a great visit to the U/S sonographer today, she did an external and internal scan, and I have been told that everything inside is as it should be, she also confirmed ovualtion and said that I had a 3cm Corpus luteum cyst which is very normal and healthy. She couldn't see anything else as she said it can take 4-6 weeks to see anything if we have caught the egg this month, but as far as she was concerned there was nothing to worry about. she will check again in 6 weeks time which is when i am due for or will have AF if I haven't caught the egg this month to make sure that it has gone down as it should

Told her what the crazy doc said and she was dumb founded and told me to lay a complaint as I definately was not POST menopausal.....


----------



## lizlovelust

According to countdowntopregnancy.com im 6DPO...?


----------



## lauren26

March ladies--some input/feedback??

So AF came on 3/13 for me and came in like a lion--horrible, horrible cramps and headache, clots, woke with the worst heartburn I'd ever had the night before (I don't get that!) and vomited a lot, then vomited the next day. I had what looked like an evap on a $ store hpt the day before (after the time window closed), but it was pink and the test I took the next day showed a very gray and hard to see evap line....Also my AF was 3 days early, so I suspected chemical and early mc. 

Here's where I feel concerned/totally freaked out: 
My bbt dropped below the coverline on 9 and 10dpo last cycle, then went back up the day my period started...they stayed a few 10th's of a degree above for two days, then today shot way, way up. Like 6/10ths of a degree. If I did have a chemical there wasn't enough hcg in my system to get a strong positive on a test, so I don't think that there's any residual hcg making my temp high...Could I have an ectopic?? That's my biggest fear, especially because I don't have insurance at the moment (should be approved for a new plan in the next day or two, but no guarantee)--so I can't go to the doc at this point! Help!! The vomiting and severe pain of AF on that first day really scared me--I really don't usually get that intense of a first day. Does this sound like something scary going on to any of you ladies who have had ectopic or similar symptoms?? Thanks...kind of freaking out, if my punctuation didn't already show you that :)


----------



## ickle pand

Lauren - If you did have a chemical, which is what it sounds like might have happened, then you're AF will be a bit all over the place. Your temps can be unpredictable during a normal AF so I imagine it'd be worse with a chemical. 

I think that if you had an ectopic then you'd be having pain centred on one side or another but I'm sure one of the ladies that has actually been through one will be able to give you better advice.


----------



## samj732

AF must be around the corner. Just did a FRER and BFN. I had to use second morning urine but I didn't drink anything after I woke up today just for that reason. Gosh, I really thought this was my month :cry:


----------



## janna

MrsMM24 said:


> TODAY
> 
> :test:* GNOME86, JANNA, LIZLOVELUST, LUVMYKIDS0910, SHARNW, and WANTABUBBA*!!:test:

I tested this morning with a 10 mIU IC... BFN. Not really having any symptoms, but also not sure of when I o'd. I'm CD28 of ? (usually 29-35). Not really feeling hopeful, but I guess it's not over until AF shows! So I continue to wait...


----------



## DBZ34

lauren26 said:


> March ladies--some input/feedback??
> 
> So AF came on 3/13 for me and came in like a lion--horrible, horrible cramps and headache, clots, woke with the worst heartburn I'd ever had the night before (I don't get that!) and vomited a lot, then vomited the next day. I had what looked like an evap on a $ store hpt the day before (after the time window closed), but it was pink and the test I took the next day showed a very gray and hard to see evap line....Also my AF was 3 days early, so I suspected chemical and early mc.
> 
> Here's where I feel concerned/totally freaked out:
> My bbt dropped below the coverline on 9 and 10dpo last cycle, then went back up the day my period started...they stayed a few 10th's of a degree above for two days, then today shot way, way up. Like 6/10ths of a degree. If I did have a chemical there wasn't enough hcg in my system to get a strong positive on a test, so I don't think that there's any residual hcg making my temp high...Could I have an ectopic?? That's my biggest fear, especially because I don't have insurance at the moment (should be approved for a new plan in the next day or two, but no guarantee)--so I can't go to the doc at this point! Help!! The vomiting and severe pain of AF on that first day really scared me--I really don't usually get that intense of a first day. Does this sound like something scary going on to any of you ladies who have had ectopic or similar symptoms?? Thanks...kind of freaking out, if my punctuation didn't already show you that :)


I wouldn't be concerned about your temps during AF. They tend to be all over the place normally and will rise and fall due to your body balancing its hormones. And if you did have a chemical, I'm sure the first few temps are bound to be wacky. But, rises and falls are normal to see on a chart during AF. So, try not to worry about it. 

If you had an ectopic, the pain associated with it gets worse as time goes on. You might also experience lots of pain in your back and shoulders. If it terrible cramps and pain went away after the first day of AF, you're probably fine and the pain you experienced had more to do with the suspected chemical. I've also read that ectopic symptoms don't show up until around 5-6 weeks into a pregnancy...

But if you're truly concerned, it won't hurt to speak to your doctor about it.


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, I didn't make it to my test date this month because by the time FF decided on my ov date AF had arrived!! It looks as though I ov'd so early (CD8) that we only managed to dtd one before then. Onwards and upwards for April. That would give me a definite Christmas baby!!! (Or NY or my birthday if I'm late) How fantastic would that be!!
Congrats to all the new BFPs. I hope I can join you soon.


----------



## skeet9924

lauren26 said:


> March ladies--some input/feedback??
> 
> So AF came on 3/13 for me and came in like a lion--horrible, horrible cramps and headache, clots, woke with the worst heartburn I'd ever had the night before (I don't get that!) and vomited a lot, then vomited the next day. I had what looked like an evap on a $ store hpt the day before (after the time window closed), but it was pink and the test I took the next day showed a very gray and hard to see evap line....Also my AF was 3 days early, so I suspected chemical and early mc.
> 
> Here's where I feel concerned/totally freaked out:
> My bbt dropped below the coverline on 9 and 10dpo last cycle, then went back up the day my period started...they stayed a few 10th's of a degree above for two days, then today shot way, way up. Like 6/10ths of a degree. If I did have a chemical there wasn't enough hcg in my system to get a strong positive on a test, so I don't think that there's any residual hcg making my temp high...Could I have an ectopic?? That's my biggest fear, especially because I don't have insurance at the moment (should be approved for a new plan in the next day or two, but no guarantee)--so I can't go to the doc at this point! Help!! The vomiting and severe pain of AF on that first day really scared me--I really don't usually get that intense of a first day. Does this sound like something scary going on to any of you ladies who have had ectopic or similar symptoms?? Thanks...kind of freaking out, if my punctuation didn't already show you that :)

Have you tested since you started af? I agree with the others that a chemical pregnancy would make your temps all over the place.. And it can make for a pretty bad af. 

When I had my ectopic it showed on a pregnancy test as the body still produces hcg ( oddly enough mine was still doubling when I found out it was ectopic. The pain would also stick to one side.. My pain was on my right side and shit down into my groin and leg .. It was so painful I didn't sleep at all


----------



## lauren26

Thanks, ladies! That puts my mind at ease. I will test again but it does sound like the temps might be crazy due to the chemical. Wish I could confirm that's what it actually was! If it was then I'm kind of relieved because I've never been pregnant and this would mean that I at least can get pregnant. Thanks again, this really, really helps.


----------



## DBZ34

blueskies said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Blueskies - I don't want to put a dampener on things but you can get a +OPK and then not ovulate. I wouldnt go by the fact you've ovulated on the 27th for the past 3 months because the months are different lengths so that's a different cycle day every time, which is more relevant. Do you chart or follow any other ovulation signs?
> 
> That being said, I hope you are pregnant and it's just not showing up in tests yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ickle, I want as much honesty as possible! In all truth, I know I ovulated because I always get ovulatory bleeding right before my positive OPK. Happens to me the past 4 months. I called my doctor in a panic last time and he was like "Oh that's wonderful great for TTC!" and I was like "oh yeah? two periods in one month? that is just wonderful" *immense sarcasm*
> 
> Although this morning 3 different kinds of tests said BFN... :(Click to expand...


Your LP is only 10 days long each month with a 30 day cycle? 

Maybe because it happens before the pos OPK, it could be possible that you bled, but didn't ovulate when expected. 

If you wanted, you could start taking your temps, that way it will give you an idea of what's going on in your body at the moment...If it's high and continues to stay high, I'd give it maybe until next Thursday and if no BFP, then schedule a blood test. If they drop, then you'll know AF is on the way. 

But I think if you give it a couple more days, you might just see that BFP. :) 

Keep us updated!


----------



## DBZ34

lauren26 said:


> Thanks, ladies! That puts my mind at ease. I will test again but it does sound like the temps might be crazy due to the chemical. Wish I could confirm that's what it actually was! If it was then I'm kind of relieved because I've never been pregnant and this would mean that I at least can get pregnant. Thanks again, this really, really helps.

:hugs: I'm glad that BnB is around to help and the ladies here are so supportive. 

It's hard to tell with chemicals, because sometimes you don't even realize it's happened. But that's a good outlook to have. Now at least, you know that you can get pg, so it's only a matter of time before it happens again. And next time, I hope it's a sticky sticky bean. :)



AFM: I think today is 1DPO. I had really good EWCM the past two days, but I've dried up today. My temp dipped like crazy yesterday and this morning it shot up .6 degrees. Hopefully it'll jump a little higher in the coming days. Finally back in the TWW...


----------



## skeet9924

So ladies I'm on cd 39, but I think I ovd late.. I've been using ic for the past couple days in the evening.. But I don't know anyone that has used this brand so I don't know the reliability of them.. I have one frer.. If I don't get af tomorrow.. You ladies think I should use it?


----------



## blueskies

Talked to my doctor's office - they won't do anything until I am officially 2 weeks late - which they said, based on my LMP, will be Tuesday... I asked her what the chances of my being pregnant and not getting a positive pregnancy test this late in the game and she didn't sound very hopeful...

Oh well. I guess it's just a wait and see... gotta stop myself from freaking out and stressing out :( easier said than done :(

OH is so sweet - says that if I am pregnant, and he/she is already giving us such a hard time, imagine what it will be like when they're a teenager... LOL.

fingers crossed so tight, praying so hard...


----------



## blueskies

DBZ34 said:


> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Blueskies - I don't want to put a dampener on things but you can get a +OPK and then not ovulate. I wouldnt go by the fact you've ovulated on the 27th for the past 3 months because the months are different lengths so that's a different cycle day every time, which is more relevant. Do you chart or follow any other ovulation signs?
> 
> That being said, I hope you are pregnant and it's just not showing up in tests yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ickle, I want as much honesty as possible! In all truth, I know I ovulated because I always get ovulatory bleeding right before my positive OPK. Happens to me the past 4 months. I called my doctor in a panic last time and he was like "Oh that's wonderful great for TTC!" and I was like "oh yeah? two periods in one month? that is just wonderful" *immense sarcasm*
> 
> Although this morning 3 different kinds of tests said BFN... :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your LP is only 10 days long each month with a 30 day cycle?
> 
> Maybe because it happens before the pos OPK, it could be possible that you bled, but didn't ovulate when expected.
> 
> If you wanted, you could start taking your temps, that way it will give you an idea of what's going on in your body at the moment...If it's high and continues to stay high, I'd give it maybe until next Thursday and if no BFP, then schedule a blood test. If they drop, then you'll know AF is on the way.
> 
> But I think if you give it a couple more days, you might just see that BFP. :)
> 
> Keep us updated!Click to expand...



hmm... that's a good idea to start temping. but can I start temping mid-cycle like that? how will I know what my coverline is or whatever? (I know nothing about temping)...

Thanks so much ickle, it means so much your positivity. trying so hard to stay positive but it's hard... :hugs:


----------



## trying_baby

Well... this month I have really, really tried not to stress, I haven't been 'googling' my non existent symptoms, I have tried not to visit this site, just let it be.

But, guess what... I'm 11 dpo I've just tested and :bfp: it is faint, but its there... I really hope it sticks :)

I can't find how to upload images??

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## moose31

YAY!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

congrats!!! Go to go advanced and scroll down there should be a spot to manage attachments


----------



## ickle pand

I'm having strange cramps. It's too early to be implantation, not sure what's going on :/


----------



## DBZ34

blueskies said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Blueskies - I don't want to put a dampener on things but you can get a +OPK and then not ovulate. I wouldnt go by the fact you've ovulated on the 27th for the past 3 months because the months are different lengths so that's a different cycle day every time, which is more relevant. Do you chart or follow any other ovulation signs?
> 
> That being said, I hope you are pregnant and it's just not showing up in tests yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ickle, I want as much honesty as possible! In all truth, I know I ovulated because I always get ovulatory bleeding right before my positive OPK. Happens to me the past 4 months. I called my doctor in a panic last time and he was like "Oh that's wonderful great for TTC!" and I was like "oh yeah? two periods in one month? that is just wonderful" *immense sarcasm*
> 
> Although this morning 3 different kinds of tests said BFN... :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your LP is only 10 days long each month with a 30 day cycle?
> 
> Maybe because it happens before the pos OPK, it could be possible that you bled, but didn't ovulate when expected.
> 
> If you wanted, you could start taking your temps, that way it will give you an idea of what's going on in your body at the moment...If it's high and continues to stay high, I'd give it maybe until next Thursday and if no BFP, then schedule a blood test. If they drop, then you'll know AF is on the way.
> 
> But I think if you give it a couple more days, you might just see that BFP. :)
> 
> Keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... that's a good idea to start temping. but can I start temping mid-cycle like that? how will I know what my coverline is or whatever? (I know nothing about temping)...
> 
> Thanks so much ickle, it means so much your positivity. trying so hard to stay positive but it's hard... :hugs:Click to expand...


Well, it won't be the most accurate thing ever, but it will give you sort of an idea of what's going on. You won't know what your coverline would be since you don't have any baseline temps, but the dip before AF is usually fairly significant. It's the downward trend you want to watch out for. Temps staying high is a good sign. If they dip one day and rise again the next, that's probably fine...But if they drop and then continue to drop, then AF is probably going to pay a visit. 

It is hard to stay positive, especially when you're in limbo, but don't give up! When I was in limbo, I was going crazy, trying to figure out why no AF and BFN...it's rough, but soon you'll have your answers and I hope it's a BFP. :)


----------



## hope4bump

Hi :)
Am I okay to still be added? I will test on 24 march '12. Good luck to those still waiting for that BFP and congrats to those who got theirs. :dust: x


----------



## trying_baby

Thanks skeet9924

Here is the test... I'm nervous about it as I am only 11dpo... I really hope it sticks, this is my first ever positive in just over a year trying.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0632.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## moose31

trying_baby said:


> Thanks skeet9924
> 
> Here is the test... I'm nervous about it as I am only 11dpo... I really hope it sticks, this is my first ever positive in just over a year trying.

OMG its soo dark!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Thats a great positive!!!! Thats not faint at all!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## trying_baby

moose31 said:


> trying_baby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks skeet9924
> 
> Here is the test... I'm nervous about it as I am only 11dpo... I really hope it sticks, this is my first ever positive in just over a year trying.
> 
> OMG its soo dark!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thank you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## trying_baby

skeet9924 said:


> Thats a great positive!!!! Thats not faint at all!!!! Congratulations!!!

Thank you... I think it looks darker in the picture :) :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

trying_baby said:


> Thank you... I think it looks darker in the picture :) :happydance:

That's a first, usually they look lighter in the pictures (from my experience anyway). That's an excellent positive! Congratulations!


----------



## kel21

trying_baby said:


> Thanks skeet9924
> 
> Here is the test... I'm nervous about it as I am only 11dpo... I really hope it sticks, this is my first ever positive in just over a year trying.

Wow, congrats!!!!!


----------



## trying_baby

kel21 said:


> trying_baby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks skeet9924
> 
> Here is the test... I'm nervous about it as I am only 11dpo... I really hope it sticks, this is my first ever positive in just over a year trying.
> 
> Wow, congrats!!!!!Click to expand...


Thank you, good luck with your test in a few days :)


----------



## medic76097

trying_baby said:


> Thanks skeet9924
> 
> Here is the test... I'm nervous about it as I am only 11dpo... I really hope it sticks, this is my first ever positive in just over a year trying.

:thumbup: Congrats. Looks good!!!!


----------



## usamom

trying_baby said:


> Thanks skeet9924
> 
> Here is the test... I'm nervous about it as I am only 11dpo... I really hope it sticks, this is my first ever positive in just over a year trying.

Wow- that's a good one!! Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## moose31

+ OPK yesterday CD22 !!!! BD last night, plan tonight and tomarrow too !!!!! cramping today felt like af cramps never noticed cramps around ovulation but maybe just more in tune b/c i saw the +opk? This is cycle 11 ttc LUCK OF THE IRISH to us !!!!!


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> According to countdowntopregnancy.com im 6DPO...?

In my opinion, they never get it right. mymonthlycycles, either. They just average all the entered cycles, which, if like me, you have a few wacky long ones, it throws the average off when for the most part, my cycles are a normal length 32-34 days. countdown and mymonthly has me at 44 days. All in all, I need to start charting. I just ordered a bbt that lights up so I don't have to wake dh to read temp. If I understood charts, i would try to help with yours, but I'm clueless...gl


----------



## lauren26

@skeet - I could have tested this AM but didn't have any hpts  So will have to tomorrow as my pee is always super diluted all day.


----------



## Sholi

Well it's od2, bd plenty, Dh even refused poor thing. I will now try my hardest to make the next two weeks fly by, the 2ww drives me mad :growlmad:


----------



## lauren26

trying_baby said:


> Well... this month I have really, really tried not to stress, I haven't been 'googling' my non existent symptoms, I have tried not to visit this site, just let it be.
> 
> But, guess what... I'm 11 dpo I've just tested and :bfp: it is faint, but its there... I really hope it sticks :)
> 
> I can't find how to upload images??
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone

Woohoo!! That's not that faint, even! Congrats!


----------



## lauren26

DBZ34 said:


> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies! That puts my mind at ease. I will test again but it does sound like the temps might be crazy due to the chemical. Wish I could confirm that's what it actually was! If it was then I'm kind of relieved because I've never been pregnant and this would mean that I at least can get pregnant. Thanks again, this really, really helps.
> 
> :hugs: I'm glad that BnB is around to help and the ladies here are so supportive.
> 
> It's hard to tell with chemicals, because sometimes you don't even realize it's happened. But that's a good outlook to have. Now at least, you know that you can get pg, so it's only a matter of time before it happens again. And next time, I hope it's a sticky sticky bean. :)
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: I think today is 1DPO. I had really good EWCM the past two days, but I've dried up today. My temp dipped like crazy yesterday and this morning it shot up .6 degrees. Hopefully it'll jump a little higher in the coming days. Finally back in the TWW...Click to expand...

Thank you! I know, BnB has been a great resource!! I had no idea how COMPLICATED this could be...Anyway, even though I can't confirm it was chemical as of now, I really feel that this is what happened based on everything. Since it was just a chem and those are common, that won't affect my future ability to get pg, right? I have read that chem usually has to do with the cells and embryo/blastocyst (term?), not the mother...I hope that's right.


----------



## Ellis0498

trying_baby said:


> Well... this month I have really, really tried not to stress, I haven't been 'googling' my non existent symptoms, I have tried not to visit this site, just let it be.
> 
> But, guess what... I'm 11 dpo I've just tested and :bfp: it is faint, but its there... I really hope it sticks :)
> 
> I can't find how to upload images??
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone

Many congrats! Have a h & h 9 months!


----------



## gnome86

Congratulations on the BFP!!!x


----------



## DBZ34

lauren26 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies! That puts my mind at ease. I will test again but it does sound like the temps might be crazy due to the chemical. Wish I could confirm that's what it actually was! If it was then I'm kind of relieved because I've never been pregnant and this would mean that I at least can get pregnant. Thanks again, this really, really helps.
> 
> :hugs: I'm glad that BnB is around to help and the ladies here are so supportive.
> 
> It's hard to tell with chemicals, because sometimes you don't even realize it's happened. But that's a good outlook to have. Now at least, you know that you can get pg, so it's only a matter of time before it happens again. And next time, I hope it's a sticky sticky bean. :)
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: I think today is 1DPO. I had really good EWCM the past two days, but I've dried up today. My temp dipped like crazy yesterday and this morning it shot up .6 degrees. Hopefully it'll jump a little higher in the coming days. Finally back in the TWW...Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I know, BnB has been a great resource!! I had no idea how COMPLICATED this could be...Anyway, even though I can't confirm it was chemical as of now, I really feel that this is what happened based on everything. Since it was just a chem and those are common, that won't affect my future ability to get pg, right? I have read that chem usually has to do with the cells and embryo/blastocyst (term?), not the mother...I hope that's right.Click to expand...

Definitely blew my mind when I didn't get preg immediately after getting off the pill..or even 3 months after...or 6 months.... You know, they make it seem so easy in the movies and sex-ed, but it's so much more complicated and involved than I ever imagined. I have learned quite a lot over the last 8 months though. 

If it was a chemical, it shouldn't effect your chances at all. In fact, I've heard that you're more fertile following a chemical/mc. And yeah, early mc's have more to do with the cells not splitting correctly or there being some non-viable defect than the mother. 

Good luck for next cycle! I hope it ends in a BFP for you! :)


----------



## Cheska

Congratulations trying baby. H and h 9 months x


----------



## lauren26

@DB thanks again! I had no idea about being more fertile after--BFP or bust! Where are you in your cycle??

Yes, I keep having flashes of movie scenes where an unsuspecting woman finds out, much to her delight, that she 'somehow' got pregnant--like Tina Fey and Amy Poehler both in Baby Mama and Julianne Moore in that one movie, lol. Not to mention the Office...kind of seems like i watch too much tv...how long have you web TTC?


----------



## blueskies

Ok, I just religiously poured over my notes, and I came up with this-

+OPK on the night of the 27th- -OPK night of the 28th-
Tiny spot of bleeding that weekend (2nd and 3rd) with some minor cramping
Sore boobs the entire week following, typical after ovulation.
Weekend of 9th/10th another spot of blood mixed with cm; pretty rough cramps/headaches.
Cramps continue through the 11th.

I was assuming the first spot of blood on the 2nd and 3rd was the implantation bleeding, but could that have been ovulation bleeding? And that the weekend _after_ was actually the implantation bleeding?

If so - and I had implantation bleeding on the 10th- that means that I'd be only 5DPO and no chance of a BFP... AF didn't come yet because she's not due, because ovulation was so late...

Does this make sense? Or am I just grasping at straws because lack of AF and lack of a BFP is driving me crazy...?

Thoughts, opinions, a slap across the face to bring me to reality...?

Love you guys for being my support system - you're better than a bra :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

well ladies still no af, but my nipples are killing me!! I had some pretty bad af type cramps earlier so I'm thinking she is on the way...If not here tomorrow morning and my temps are still up, I'll test


----------



## samj732

blueskies said:


> Ok, I just religiously poured over my notes, and I came up with this-
> 
> +OPK on the night of the 27th- -OPK night of the 28th-
> Tiny spot of bleeding that weekend (2nd and 3rd) with some minor cramping
> Sore boobs the entire week following, typical after ovulation.
> Weekend of 9th/10th another spot of blood mixed with cm; pretty rough cramps/headaches.
> Cramps continue through the 11th.
> 
> I was assuming the first spot of blood on the 2nd and 3rd was the implantation bleeding, but could that have been ovulation bleeding? And that the weekend _after_ was actually the implantation bleeding?
> 
> If so - and I had implantation bleeding on the 10th- that means that I'd be only 5DPO and no chance of a BFP... AF didn't come yet because she's not due, because ovulation was so late...
> 
> Does this make sense? Or am I just grasping at straws because lack of AF and lack of a BFP is driving me crazy...?
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, a slap across the face to bring me to reality...?
> 
> Love you guys for being my support system - you're better than a bra :haha:

This sounds perfectly logical to me, but wouldn't you still be 12 dpo? I have my FX for you!


----------



## usamom

blueskies said:


> Ok, I just religiously poured over my notes, and I came up with this-
> 
> +OPK on the night of the 27th- -OPK night of the 28th-
> Tiny spot of bleeding that weekend (2nd and 3rd) with some minor cramping
> Sore boobs the entire week following, typical after ovulation.
> Weekend of 9th/10th another spot of blood mixed with cm; pretty rough cramps/headaches.
> Cramps continue through the 11th.
> 
> I was assuming the first spot of blood on the 2nd and 3rd was the implantation bleeding, but could that have been ovulation bleeding? And that the weekend _after_ was actually the implantation bleeding?
> 
> If so - and I had implantation bleeding on the 10th- that means that I'd be only 5DPO and no chance of a BFP... AF didn't come yet because she's not due, because ovulation was so late...
> 
> Does this make sense? Or am I just grasping at straws because lack of AF and lack of a BFP is driving me crazy...?
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, a slap across the face to bring me to reality...?
> 
> Love you guys for being my support system - you're better than a bra :haha:

I think it sounds good for you!! I've had cramps for days now and it's so unusual for me. I'm terrified AF will start at any moment, but she isn't due for another week.

please keep sharing! I agree that it helps so much. Fingers crossed...:dust:


----------



## blueskies

samj732 said:


> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I just religiously poured over my notes, and I came up with this-
> 
> +OPK on the night of the 27th- -OPK night of the 28th-
> Tiny spot of bleeding that weekend (2nd and 3rd) with some minor cramping
> Sore boobs the entire week following, typical after ovulation.
> Weekend of 9th/10th another spot of blood mixed with cm; pretty rough cramps/headaches.
> Cramps continue through the 11th.
> 
> I was assuming the first spot of blood on the 2nd and 3rd was the implantation bleeding, but could that have been ovulation bleeding? And that the weekend _after_ was actually the implantation bleeding?
> 
> If so - and I had implantation bleeding on the 10th- that means that I'd be only 5DPO and no chance of a BFP... AF didn't come yet because she's not due, because ovulation was so late...
> 
> Does this make sense? Or am I just grasping at straws because lack of AF and lack of a BFP is driving me crazy...?
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, a slap across the face to bring me to reality...?
> 
> Love you guys for being my support system - you're better than a bra :haha:
> 
> This sounds perfectly logical to me, but wouldn't you still be 12 dpo? I have my FX for you!Click to expand...




Thats SaraJ, I am glad I am not crazy. And yeah, if I ovulated the first weekend in March, I'd be 12DPO. Which means AF would be due this weekend, and that also means I should be getting a BFP any day now, if anything. At this point, I am not sure what end is up. :shrug:


Hopefully I am not going crazy, and this nausea, super sniffer, crazy amounts of clear, wet cm (sorry, tmi :blush:) as well as the worst gas ever (again, sorry- tmi!) isn't just going to be the worst AF in the world. With thinking AF is late an entire week, with no BFP, I will be devastated if I get her. All I know is if I _did_ ovulate the first weekend, that's a good thing because OH and I were like jack rabbits that weekend!!

:wacko: TTC makes me crazy. Just hope there's a pot o' gold at the end of the rainbow in our lucky March month :):):) 

:hugs:


----------



## blueskies

usamom said:


> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I just religiously poured over my notes, and I came up with this-
> 
> +OPK on the night of the 27th- -OPK night of the 28th-
> Tiny spot of bleeding that weekend (2nd and 3rd) with some minor cramping
> Sore boobs the entire week following, typical after ovulation.
> Weekend of 9th/10th another spot of blood mixed with cm; pretty rough cramps/headaches.
> Cramps continue through the 11th.
> 
> I was assuming the first spot of blood on the 2nd and 3rd was the implantation bleeding, but could that have been ovulation bleeding? And that the weekend _after_ was actually the implantation bleeding?
> 
> If so - and I had implantation bleeding on the 10th- that means that I'd be only 5DPO and no chance of a BFP... AF didn't come yet because she's not due, because ovulation was so late...
> 
> Does this make sense? Or am I just grasping at straws because lack of AF and lack of a BFP is driving me crazy...?
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, a slap across the face to bring me to reality...?
> 
> Love you guys for being my support system - you're better than a bra :haha:
> 
> I think it sounds good for you!! I've had cramps for days now and it's so unusual for me. I'm terrified AF will start at any moment, but she isn't due for another week.
> 
> please keep sharing! I agree that it helps so much. Fingers crossed...:dust:Click to expand...



Oh thank you so much usamom, I am so glad that it's not just me grasping at straws. I hope that you and I get our BFP's this month. Yes, this whole forum thing helps so much, I would be crazy without all you amazing ladies. :hugs: I just wish we would all get our bundle of joy so we can get out of the TWW and over to the First Trimester forum :haha: 

Here's hoping that every time we run to the bathroom (I am pretty sure my coworkers thing I have a veryyy active bladder) it's just lots of early preggo cm and NOT THE START OF THE :witch:!!!

:hugs:


----------



## SookiesNique

Sorry I didn't get on to report the results of Clomid Round #2. I got beta results back that indicated thata I didn't ovulate again. Third cycle is already in effect. This may be the last one. It's too depressing. I have had a tumultuous past 2 years, and just thought that we were ready to move on and move forward with out lives. My family really wants this baby, and we are hoping for a miracle. I just can't forget about everything that I've already been through, and whether or not I'm strong enough to keep going. I almost can't help the sadness. I got the results of my progesterone level check and just shut down. Anywho, if it's always darkest before the dawn, the only dawn I want to see is my BFP. Congrats BFPs. I know I'm new here and haven't spoken to anyone personally, but I appreciate any opportunity to interact with those who share a common goal/dream.


----------



## samj732

blueskies, Here's to hoping we can be bump buddies! :flower: The :witch: needs to stay away!


----------



## blueskies

SookiesNique said:


> Sorry I didn't get on to report the results of Clomid Round #2. I got beta results back that indicated thata I didn't ovulate again. Third cycle is already in effect. This may be the last one. It's too depressing. I have had a tumultuous past 2 years, and just thought that we were ready to move on and move forward with out lives. My family really wants this baby, and we are hoping for a miracle. I just can't forget about everything that I've already been through, and whether or not I'm strong enough to keep going. I almost can't help the sadness. I got the results of my progesterone level check and just shut down. Anywho, if it's always darkest before the dawn, the only dawn I want to see is my BFP. Congrats BFPs. I know I'm new here and haven't spoken to anyone personally, but I appreciate any opportunity to interact with those who share a common goal/dream.

Oh Sookies, so sorry to hear that you're having a difficult path to a BFP. I completely understand how bad a family wants a baby, as if we don't have enough pressure? It is always the darkest before the dawn, and I am sure your BFP is on the horizon. We're all such wonderful amazing women and I think you'll find that the support here is immeasurable. If you need a shoulder or something, feel free to message me - we're all wanting the same thing- a God given, beautiful boy or girl lying in our arms :) 

:hugs: stay positive, it WILL happen!


----------



## blueskies

samj732 said:


> blueskies, Here's to hoping we can be bump buddies! :flower: The :witch: needs to stay away!

YES! Let's be buddies, I will send you a friend request now... :hugs: I am trying to keep to on the forums with people who understand - poor OH knows wayyy to much about conception, implantation, mucus, AF than he ever wishes to know about :haha:


----------



## samj732

blueskies said:


> samj732 said:
> 
> 
> blueskies, Here's to hoping we can be bump buddies! :flower: The :witch: needs to stay away!
> 
> YES! Let's be buddies, I will send you a friend request now... :hugs: I am trying to keep to on the forums with people who understand - poor OH knows wayyy to much about conception, implantation, mucus, AF than he ever wishes to know about :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance: I have a buddy :thumbup: 
My OH just looks at me like I'm :wacko: LOL!


----------



## samj732

SookiesNique said:


> Sorry I didn't get on to report the results of Clomid Round #2. I got beta results back that indicated thata I didn't ovulate again. Third cycle is already in effect. This may be the last one. It's too depressing. I have had a tumultuous past 2 years, and just thought that we were ready to move on and move forward with out lives. My family really wants this baby, and we are hoping for a miracle. I just can't forget about everything that I've already been through, and whether or not I'm strong enough to keep going. I almost can't help the sadness. I got the results of my progesterone level check and just shut down. Anywho, if it's always darkest before the dawn, the only dawn I want to see is my BFP. Congrats BFPs. I know I'm new here and haven't spoken to anyone personally, but I appreciate any opportunity to interact with those who share a common goal/dream.

:hugs: I'm sorry you're having to go through all this, TTC is so emotionally draining. We are always here on BnB to keep you company!


----------



## DBZ34

lauren26 said:


> @DB thanks again! I had no idea about being more fertile after--BFP or bust! Where are you in your cycle??
> 
> Yes, I keep having flashes of movie scenes where an unsuspecting woman finds out, much to her delight, that she 'somehow' got pregnant--like Tina Fey and Amy Poehler both in Baby Mama and Julianne Moore in that one movie, lol. Not to mention the Office...kind of seems like i watch too much tv...how long have you web TTC?

TTC irl - 9 cycles...but I didn't stumble across BnB until cycle 4. I've seen a lot of ladies get their BFPs and I'm hoping to join them soon! :) 

How long have you been TTC? 





blueskies said:


> Ok, I just religiously poured over my notes, and I came up with this-
> 
> +OPK on the night of the 27th- -OPK night of the 28th-
> Tiny spot of bleeding that weekend (2nd and 3rd) with some minor cramping
> Sore boobs the entire week following, typical after ovulation.
> Weekend of 9th/10th another spot of blood mixed with cm; pretty rough cramps/headaches.
> Cramps continue through the 11th.
> 
> I was assuming the first spot of blood on the 2nd and 3rd was the implantation bleeding, but could that have been ovulation bleeding? And that the weekend _after_ was actually the implantation bleeding?
> 
> If so - and I had implantation bleeding on the 10th- that means that I'd be only 5DPO and no chance of a BFP... AF didn't come yet because she's not due, because ovulation was so late...
> 
> Does this make sense? Or am I just grasping at straws because lack of AF and lack of a BFP is driving me crazy...?
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, a slap across the face to bring me to reality...?
> 
> Love you guys for being my support system - you're better than a bra :haha:


Definitely possible that you ovulated later than you thought previously and that's why there's no sign of AF or a BFP. And it would have been way early for implantation bleeding on the 2nd/3rd if you ovulated on the 29th (12-24 hours after the pos opk). So I think your new theory is probably the right one. The ovulation bleeding that you said you get every month probably happened on the 2nd/3rd. The second spot of bleeding could have been IB... Fx is was. Though, did you BD around the 2nd/3rd as well? 

Hope AF stays away!


----------



## gnome86

well 13dpo n negative on a clearblue digi but on to next time, Santa might bring me a christmas baby. I'm trying this positive mental attitude lark :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

Remember digi's aren't as sensitive as line tests Gnome. You're not out until the witch shows :)


----------



## gnome86

aww thanks ickle pand but i know i ent pg. So bizarre as first 8 dpo had the most immense symptoms n even pink cm but havent a clue why now. Just hoping it me body getting all fertiley for next ov! good luck every1 back in 10 days to catch up x


----------



## echo

Good morning.
BFN for me this am. But, then again I think I am at 9dpo, and that is only if I ovulated yet. :/ Still wondering about that. We'll see what happens, I might have to hop onto the April board with this cycle.
I dreamed about BFP's. Nice dark lines instantly.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

feeling slightly deflated this month been really poorly with flu symptoms so have not been able to bed much im on clear day 21 with tons of white thick cm which according to most web pages can mean anything but no other symptoms what so ever, have a feeling march is not going to be my month.. not much pma going on here i know sorry girls... next month will be month 10 ttc!!


----------



## blueskies

blueskies said:


> Ok, I just religiously poured over my notes, and I came up with this-
> 
> +OPK on the night of the 27th- -OPK night of the 28th-
> Tiny spot of bleeding that weekend (2nd and 3rd) with some minor cramping
> Sore boobs the entire week following, typical after ovulation.
> Weekend of 9th/10th another spot of blood mixed with cm; pretty rough cramps/headaches.
> Cramps continue through the 11th.
> 
> I was assuming the first spot of blood on the 2nd and 3rd was the implantation bleeding, but could that have been ovulation bleeding? And that the weekend _after_ was actually the implantation bleeding?
> 
> If so - and I had implantation bleeding on the 10th- that means that I'd be only 5DPO and no chance of a BFP... AF didn't come yet because she's not due, because ovulation was so late...
> 
> Does this make sense? Or am I just grasping at straws because lack of AF and lack of a BFP is driving me crazy...?
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, a slap across the face to bring me to reality...?
> 
> Love you guys for being my support system - you're better than a bra :haha:


Definitely possible that you ovulated later than you thought previously and that's why there's no sign of AF or a BFP. And it would have been way early for implantation bleeding on the 2nd/3rd if you ovulated on the 29th (12-24 hours after the pos opk). So I think your new theory is probably the right one. The ovulation bleeding that you said you get every month probably happened on the 2nd/3rd. The second spot of bleeding could have been IB... Fx is was. Though, did you BD around the 2nd/3rd as well? 

Hope AF stays away![/QUOTE]



Haha yeah, if I ovulated around the 2nd/3rd I definitely think that I could have caught it -- BD'ed twice Friday (the 2nd), once on Saturday (3rd), twice on Sunday (4th) and then again on Monday (5th). I ravaged poor OH :blush:... looking back it makes complete sense if I was O'ing.. 

hehehe... here's hoping f'xed!


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no AF or any other signs, my breasts have been itchy and sore with stabbing pains here and there...


----------



## janna

Tested again this morning (CD29)... BFN. My last cycle was 29 days, so we'll see if she shows today.


----------



## Annie77

mummyof2girlz said:


> feeling slightly deflated this month been really poorly with flu symptoms so have not been able to bed much im on clear day 21 with tons of white thick cm which according to most web pages can mean anything but no other symptoms what so ever, have a feeling march is not going to be my month.. not much pma going on here i know sorry girls... next month will be month 10 ttc!!

If it makes you feel better I only dtd once during the whole fertile time! I had decided to stop actively trying until nearer summer to get a spring 2013 baby - ended up with an unexpected BFP and a November baby.
As for cm I got bad thrush right after conceiving which is new for me.


----------



## Annie77

Got my test results back from GP and apparently it was negative! I did a cb digital and it came up with 2-3 weeks pregnant, it is 'officially' 5 weeks tomorrow according to lump but ticker reflects ov 2-3 days early.

Not quite sure why GP test would be wrong - got a BFP on boots digital the same day which is 25miu, the same day. Inconclusive I could understand but not a negative?


----------



## SookiesNique

blueskies said:


> SookiesNique said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't get on to report the results of Clomid Round #2. I got beta results back that indicated thata I didn't ovulate again. Third cycle is already in effect. This may be the last one. It's too depressing. I have had a tumultuous past 2 years, and just thought that we were ready to move on and move forward with out lives. My family really wants this baby, and we are hoping for a miracle. I just can't forget about everything that I've already been through, and whether or not I'm strong enough to keep going. I almost can't help the sadness. I got the results of my progesterone level check and just shut down. Anywho, if it's always darkest before the dawn, the only dawn I want to see is my BFP. Congrats BFPs. I know I'm new here and haven't spoken to anyone personally, but I appreciate any opportunity to interact with those who share a common goal/dream.
> 
> Oh Sookies, so sorry to hear that you're having a difficult path to a BFP. I completely understand how bad a family wants a baby, as if we don't have enough pressure? It is always the darkest before the dawn, and I am sure your BFP is on the horizon. We're all such wonderful amazing women and I think you'll find that the support here is immeasurable. If you need a shoulder or something, feel free to message me - we're all wanting the same thing- a God given, beautiful boy or girl lying in our arms :)
> 
> :hugs: stay positive, it WILL happen!Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I know, the women here are great. You're all so tough to keep trying month after month. It's been 5 years since I jumped on the TTC roller coaster. My journey wasn't too long before but that was then. Much to my surprise I haven't been responding to clomid. Hubby and I always thought we could wait, but low and behold, waiting has put us in a pickle. My PCOS has changed. Here's to hoping I can persevere as well as the rest of you ladies. And now, :coffee:.


----------



## lizlovelust

Annie77 said:


> Got my test results back from GP and apparently it was negative! I did a cb digital and it came up with 2-3 weeks pregnant, it is 'officially' 5 weeks tomorrow according to lump but ticker reflects ov 2-3 days early.
> 
> Not quite sure why GP test would be wrong - got a BFP on boots digital the same day which is 25miu, the same day. Inconclusive I could understand but not a negative?

Go to a different clinic? They must have done something wrong!


----------



## moose31

lizlovelust said:


> Still no AF or any other signs, my breasts have been itchy and sore with stabbing pains here and there...

ohh itchy boobs i hear thats a good prego symptom :)


----------



## lizlovelust

moose31 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF or any other signs, my breasts have been itchy and sore with stabbing pains here and there...
> 
> ohh itchy boobs i hear thats a good prego symptom :)Click to expand...

Ive heard that too, but i also get them after i O...., so who knows!:shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm 6DPO and getting the urge to test now. My chart is looking good so far and I've been having odd cramps. I was hoping to wait until Monday to start testing but I'll probably give in over the weekend. How lovely would a BFP on Mothers day be? :)


----------



## Annie77

lizlovelust said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Got my test results back from GP and apparently it was negative! I did a cb digital and it came up with 2-3 weeks pregnant, it is 'officially' 5 weeks tomorrow according to lump but ticker reflects ov 2-3 days early.
> 
> Not quite sure why GP test would be wrong - got a BFP on boots digital the same day which is 25miu, the same day. Inconclusive I could understand but not a negative?
> 
> Go to a different clinic? They must have done something wrong!Click to expand...

Am in uk so we are affiliated with just one clinic. Will just hand in another sample on Monday.


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - Have you tested recently? I keep looking at your chart to try and work it out and I keep thinking that maybe you ov'd on CD22, but that would put you at 14DPO today.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> I'm 6DPO and getting the urge to test now. My chart is looking good so far and I've been having odd cramps. I was hoping to wait until Monday to start testing but I'll probably give in over the weekend. How lovely would a BFP on Mothers day be? :)

Good luck! I think it looks like a great chart!


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - Have you tested recently? I keep looking at your chart to try and work it out and I keep thinking that maybe you ov'd on CD22, but that would put you at 14DPO today.

I havent tested recently at all, trying to just wait and see, countdowntopregnancy.com says im 6DPO so maybe ill wait untill that site says 14DPO and test?


----------



## moose31

Update for me: I am CD24/ 1 DPO(actually felt cramps r/t ov yesterday havent felt this in past). I had thought I had a + opk back on CD11/12 because it was close to test line color then got lighter and disapeared while the line was never as dark as test line I considered positive anyways and continued with SMEP BD on CD12 13 14 and 16 but i was skeptical so I kept on using OPKs and got a VERY DARK OPK line on CD22.....luckily DH and I have been BD everyother day for the most part. BD CD22,23, and this am 24..... who knows which opk was right but either way weve got it covered!!! I tend to believe the CD 22 + because the last few cycles have been 36 days or longer so later ovulation makes sense......
Sorry for the long post....:coffee:
NOw I am officially 2ww ..still testing MArch 27th..... opinions??


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like a plan Liz. 

Moose - I think you're right with CD22. I'm not an OPK expert but I know the line has to be as dark or darker than the control to be positive.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Sounds like a plan Liz.
> 
> Moose - I think you're right with CD22. I'm not an OPK expert but I know the line has to be as dark or darker than the control to be positive.

Its just so weird how my temps have been similar the past couple days...what do you think that could mean?


----------



## trying_baby

moose31 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF or any other signs, my breasts have been itchy and sore with stabbing pains here and there...
> 
> ohh itchy boobs i hear thats a good prego symptom :)Click to expand...

I had itchy boobs on 5/6 dpo before getting my BFP yesterday at 11dpo

:babydust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey gals!! Can you put me down to test on 3/22 please!!


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - I think it just means nothing dramatic is happening with your hormones.


----------



## lizlovelust

trying_baby said:


> moose31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF or any other signs, my breasts have been itchy and sore with stabbing pains here and there...
> 
> ohh itchy boobs i hear thats a good prego symptom :)Click to expand...
> 
> I had itchy boobs on 5/6 dpo before getting my BFP yesterday at 11dpo
> 
> :babydust:Click to expand...

Oh my! And countdowntopregnancy.com says im 6DPO today...


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - I think it just means nothing dramatic is happening with your hormones.

Oh, think its possible to still be pregnant?


----------



## ocean_pearl

lizlovelust said:


> trying_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moose31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF or any other signs, my breasts have been itchy and sore with stabbing pains here and there...
> 
> ohh itchy boobs i hear thats a good prego symptom :)Click to expand...
> 
> I had itchy boobs on 5/6 dpo before getting my BFP yesterday at 11dpo
> 
> :babydust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! And countdowntopregnancy.com says im 6DPO today...Click to expand...

Same as me! Good luck lovely!


----------



## lizlovelust

ocean_pearl said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moose31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF or any other signs, my breasts have been itchy and sore with stabbing pains here and there...
> 
> ohh itchy boobs i hear thats a good prego symptom :)Click to expand...
> 
> I had itchy boobs on 5/6 dpo before getting my BFP yesterday at 11dpo
> 
> :babydust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! And countdowntopregnancy.com says im 6DPO today...Click to expand...
> 
> Same as me! Good luck lovely!Click to expand...

Thanks, good luck to you too!


----------



## skeet9924

Can u girls look at my chart.. It's my first time temping.. I think ov dates are off on it due to starting temping late.. But I'm wondering if the recent dip is enough to indicate that af should be on her way


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Skeet,

It could mean AF is on her way, I would wait and see if they continue to go down.
I normally start going down about 3 - 4 days before AF arrive

Fxed for you xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks tigerlillie.. Ive been getting af type cramps for the past few days.. But no sign of her or bfp .. We are going out for st paddy day tomorrow with some friends and I'd really like an answer by then


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - it's always possible until the witch shows :)

Skeet - I agree with Tigerlillie. Hopefully tomorrow's temp will help you know what's going on.


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope i am!


----------



## lauren26

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks tigerlillie.. Ive been getting af type cramps for the past few days.. But no sign of her or bfp .. We are going out for st paddy day tomorrow with some friends and I'd really like an answer by then

I bet you will know by the morning--mine sometimes dip and then go back up during the TWW. Yours have been down for two days, so I bet you will know tomorrow--if they go back up just a bit then you're prob OK not to test (and maybe have a beer for St. P!), and if they continue to go down I'd say she's coming...if they go way up that's a very good sign!


----------



## samj732

Well I think I may be out, I feel (TMI!) sore down there, as I usually do the day before or the day of :witch: and she is due sometime this weekend. I won't be testing until Monday as I got a BFN yesterday. If the evil witch stays away that is!


----------



## skeet9924

I really hope I can get enough sleep in tonight to temp at my usual time..since its friday i always stay up and wait for oh to get home..(which is between 3-3:30 am) ..I usually temp at 6... maybe I'll go to bed on him tonight :)


----------



## janna

samj732 said:


> Well I think I may be out, I feel (TMI!) sore down there, as I usually do the day before or the day of :witch: and she is due sometime this weekend. I won't be testing until Monday as I got a BFN yesterday. If the evil witch stays away that is!

I'm waiting for AF too... But I hope she stays away for us both!


----------



## butterworth

today is my birthday and my testing day and I was hoping for a bfp but I just tested and got a bfn but still no af so I guess its a waiting game for me


----------



## horseypants

butterworth you are still in it! happy birthday girlie!


----------



## blueskies

Blahhh - I am feeling crappy, I am so damn tired, and my head is pounding and I feel like I am going to throw up :( I would get excited because they're great preggo symptoms but UGH.

I wish I knew when AF was due, because it's obvious I miscalculated my O because 8 days late and no BFP just doesn't add up. 

At this point, she just needs to get here and take me out of my misery. Or I need to get my BFP and make us the happiest parents-to-be in the world.

(I am sorry for the "woe is me" rant. I'm miserable right now and poor OH has gotten his head ripped off enough the past few days that he's avoiding me..."


----------



## blueskies

samj732 said:


> Well I think I may be out, I feel (TMI!) sore down there, as I usually do the day before or the day of :witch: and she is due sometime this weekend. I won't be testing until Monday as I got a BFN yesterday. If the evil witch stays away that is!

Praying she stays away hunnie... :hugs:


----------



## blueskies

butterworth said:


> today is my birthday and my testing day and I was hoping for a bfp but I just tested and got a bfn but still no af so I guess its a waiting game for me

as long as the :witch: isn't here, you're still in the game! Happy Happy Birthdayyy!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::bunny::headspin:


----------



## lizlovelust

Tested just to see, BFN of course


----------



## al335003

Hi ladies! I thought I'd pop-in for a quick update... I am 9DPO today with NO SPOTTING-which is very exciting for me since last two cycles I haven't even made it to 9'DPO before the witch showed up, so I'm thinking the B6 is working!!!! I have to give MrsMM credit for that tip!!
Overall no real symptoms. I ov'd late (CD 26) but my boobs never got sore (usually they do right before ov up until AF), I did have some stabbing pains in my boobs the other day so who knows...
I plan to test Sunday morning at the earliest if I don't start spotting... I hope we have a lot of BFPs this weekend!!!

:dust:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

Annie77 said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> feeling slightly deflated this month been really poorly with flu symptoms so have not been able to bed much im on clear day 21 with tons of white thick cm which according to most web pages can mean anything but no other symptoms what so ever, have a feeling march is not going to be my month.. not much pma going on here i know sorry girls... next month will be month 10 ttc!!
> 
> If it makes you feel better I only dtd once during the whole fertile time! I had decided to stop actively trying until nearer summer to get a spring 2013 baby - ended up with an unexpected BFP and a November baby.
> As for cm I got bad thrush right after conceiving which is new for me.Click to expand...


Thanks that does make me feel better well i suppose it only takes the once. Now you say that about thrush i had it with both my other pregnancies and only whilst i was pregnant... heres hoping for thrush (NEVER thought id say that lol) starting to get my normal pre af sore bbs i am about 5~6 dpo only 8 days left till testing :dohh:


----------



## manny82

CD33- 7DPO today..bloated since oed,sore muscles, sleeplessness for the past two days,moody,evrytime i burp i feel food in food pipe comin upward,af like cramps in middle in morning,chills and hot flashes.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im convinced im only 6DPO, i think countdowntopregnancy.com is right


----------



## JLondon

Got my :bfp: on the 13th March, Got my darkest opk on the evening of the 28th Feb so think I ov'd on 29th. So my BPF is 13dpo... see pic. AF isn't due until tomorrow so am being cautious but the lines are strong and I'm feeling good.
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## usamom

JLondon said:


> Got my :bfp: on the 13th March, Got my darkest opk on the evening of the 28th Feb so think I ov'd on 29th. So my BPF is 13dpo... see pic. AF isn't due until tomorrow so am being cautious but the lines are strong and I'm feeling good.

Holy Moly! That's a dark one! Congrats to you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey I havent been around much. Just stopping by to say congratulations to all those with BFPs! h&h 9 months! So sorrh to those who have been caught by the witch. And :dust: to all those still in for this month xx

Im hoping and praying that this will be my month as we are quickly running out of chances. I am 10dpo and have no symptoms though so not getting my hopes up too high.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## JLondon

It is dark isn't it! They've got darker since then and are the same colour as the test line. I got these tests through my friend who is a family planning/sexual heath nurse, they are the tests they use in the clinic. When she saw how dark it was she said that in her experience tests as dark as this, this early on have often turned out to be multiple pregnancies! I am trying to take that with a pince of salt but can't help but wonder now!!


----------



## JLondon

sailorsgirl said:


> Hey I havent been around much. Just stopping by to say congratulations to all those with BFPs! h&h 9 months! So sorrh to those who have been caught by the witch. And :dust: to all those still in for this month xx
> 
> Im hoping and praying that this will be my month as we are quickly running out of chances. I am 10dpo and have no symptoms though so not getting my hopes up too high.
> 
> Good luck ladies xxx

I really didn't think this was going to be my month, I had no physical symptoms, apart from crazy dreams and sleepless nights, and was convinced I was only having those as I'd read that they were a symptom!

Fingers crossed and :dust: for you.


----------



## usamom

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks tigerlillie.. Ive been getting af type cramps for the past few days.. But no sign of her or bfp .. We are going out for st paddy day tomorrow with some friends and I'd really like an answer by then

Good luck-- fingers crossed that you get some good news!



samj732 said:


> Well I think I may be out, I feel (TMI!) sore down there, as I usually do the day before or the day of :witch: and she is due sometime this weekend. I won't be testing until Monday as I got a BFN yesterday. If the evil witch stays away that is!

You're not out until the evil witch shows! Good luck!



samj732 said:


> Well I think I may be out, I feel (TMI!) sore down there, as I usually do the day before or the day of :witch: and she is due sometime this weekend. I won't be testing until Monday as I got a BFN yesterday. If the evil witch stays away that is!

I'm waiting for AF too... But I hope she stays away for us both![/QUOTE]



blueskies said:


> Blahhh - I am feeling crappy, I am so damn tired, and my head is pounding and I feel like I am going to throw up :( I would get excited because they're great preggo symptoms but UGH.
> 
> I wish I knew when AF was due, because it's obvious I miscalculated my O because 8 days late and no BFP just doesn't add up.
> 
> At this point, she just needs to get here and take me out of my misery. Or I need to get my BFP and make us the happiest parents-to-be in the world.
> 
> (I am sorry for the "woe is me" rant. I'm miserable right now and poor OH has gotten his head ripped off enough the past few days that he's avoiding me..."

It's so hard, isn't it... I'm so sorry and really hope you get your BFP.. :hugs:




manny82 said:


> CD33- 7DPO today..bloated since oed,sore muscles, sleeplessness for the past two days,moody,evrytime i burp i feel food in food pipe comin upward,af like cramps in middle in morning,chills and hot flashes.

blah.. that doesn't sound like much fun.. I have the cramps like you- only all day. Sounds like we're almost on the same schedule. Did you take a trigger?


Best wishes and :dust: to anyone I missed...


----------



## janna

JLondon said:


> Got my :bfp: on the 13th March, Got my darkest opk on the evening of the 28th Feb so think I ov'd on 29th. So my BPF is 13dpo... see pic. AF isn't due until tomorrow so am being cautious but the lines are strong and I'm feeling good.

Congrats on your BFP! Fantastic line!!


----------



## Torres

Congrats JLondon! 
I just got my :bfp: as well!!! 
Does anyone know how to upload a pic from an iPhone?


----------



## Torres

Here's the pic. 11 DPO, late in afternoon with a FRER.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gemcc

I uploaded my pic to photobucket via their app and then added the direct link to my post :)


----------



## janna

Torres said:


> Here's the pic. 11 DPO, late in afternoon with a FRER.

Congrats! Great line for 11dpo!


----------



## usamom

Torres said:


> Here's the pic. 11 DPO, late in afternoon with a FRER.

Yeaaaa! Congrats to you!! :dance:


----------



## gemcc

Wowza!!! Beautiful :bfp:
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Bookity

JLondon said:


> It is dark isn't it! They've got darker since then and are the same colour as the test line. I got these tests through my friend who is a family planning/sexual heath nurse, they are the tests they use in the clinic. When she saw how dark it was she said that in her experience tests as dark as this, this early on have often turned out to be multiple pregnancies! I am trying to take that with a pince of salt but can't help but wonder now!!

If that's true, we could be in the same boat! I got my bfp at 8 dpo. Today is 14dpo and both lines are the same color now.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the :bfp:

Thanks Kerry!! hope I get some news soon too!!

I'm starting to feel hopeless...has anyone every heard of get getting bfn on 16 dpo then bfp after???


----------



## Torres

janna said:


> Torres said:
> 
> 
> Here's the pic. 11 DPO, late in afternoon with a FRER.
> 
> Congrats! Great line for 11dpo!Click to expand...

Thanks! It's darker in person, the pic is kind of crap!


----------



## BabyHopes.

JLondon said:


> Got my :bfp: on the 13th March, Got my darkest opk on the evening of the 28th Feb so think I ov'd on 29th. So my BPF is 13dpo... see pic. AF isn't due until tomorrow so am being cautious but the lines are strong and I'm feeling good.

Congrats! That's a VERY strong BFP!
They're coming left, right and center - love it!
All the best in the days and months ahead.
FX we can all be so lucky this cycle!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having really weird presure feelings in my abdomen.


----------



## kel21

Congrats to all of the bfp's!!! Wow, this seems to be a very lucky thread! Hope it spreads my way too! hehe 8dpo and bfn so far. Had 3 sharp pains on 6dpo and have been crampy ever since! Hoping that is a good sign!


----------



## lauren26

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats to the :bfp:
> 
> Thanks Kerry!! hope I get some news soon too!!
> 
> I'm starting to feel hopeless...has anyone every heard of get getting bfn on 16 dpo then bfp after???

Skeet, your chart's looking mighty fine! I hope it's a bfp. I think plenty of women get negatives on 16dpo...I'd say you've got a pretty good chance!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I think I'm going to waste me frer tomorrow morning .. Just want to be sure before I have a drink tomorrow


----------



## manny82

congrats to all bfp ladies...gl for those who are waitin for bfp


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies congrats to all the :bfp:,hope i will be joining you soon 8dpo today but got a mega headache

skeet i have been 3 weeks late in the past before getting a bfp think i was 20+ days dpo and new i was pg but just getting bfn

kel im with you 8dpo and resisting urge to poas lol

jlondon thats is a strong :bfp:,my sisters was like that and she had twins lol


----------



## JLondon

Thanks everyone.. And congratulations to Torres - nice line :)

Allin3.. The more I think about it I would love it to be twins! This is my first and I'm 40 years old, so only plan to have the one pregnancy, it would be nice for the baby not to be an only child. This is also a donor pregnancy as a single mum! The donor is going to have an active role but he lives abroad so I'll be on my own a lot and twins might be tough on my own... but I'm sure I'll manage :)

I am feeling very positive today as AF is due today and there's no signs at all of her showing, BB's seemed to have turned into porn star ones overnight.. Might do me a pregnancy ticker later :happydance:

Hope everyone has a good day and lot's of :dust: to those waiting..


----------



## alin3boys

JLondon said:


> Thanks everyone.. And congratulations to Torres - nice line :)
> 
> Allin3.. The more I think about it I would love it to be twins! This is my first and I'm 40 years old, so only plan to have the one pregnancy, it would be nice for the baby not to be an only child. This is also a donor pregnancy as a single mum! The donor is going to have an active role but he lives abroad so I'll be on my own a lot and twins might be tough on my own... but I'm sure I'll manage :)
> 
> I am feeling very positive today as AF is due today and there's no signs at all of her showing, BB's seemed to have turned into porn star ones overnight.. Might do me a pregnancy ticker later :happydance:
> 
> aww would be lovely if was twins then and sure u would cope fine,lol @ porn star boobs,im 41, 42 in july and ttc no 6 we have 5 boys,only 8dpo and testing already lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and lot's of :dust: to those waiting..

aww would be lovely if was twins then and sure u would cope fine,lol @ porn star boobs,im 41, 42 in july and ttc no 6 we have 5 boys,only 9dpo and testing already lol
hope we have more bfp to come :dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Bfn this morning but I'm only 7dpo lol! 

Still got the cramps which are more like pressure low down, just above my public bone. Fingers crossed its a good sign.


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to all the BFP's :thumbup:

:hugs: To all those who the ugly witch has caught

Good luck to everyone that is still waiting :dust:



AFM: I'm 10-11 DPO, but this month I'm not really taking any symptoms to heart, half cause of the build up to my fathers funeral which finally came and went on Thursday, and the other half because I've had a severe cold/minor flu for a few days. Did have at least 3 vivid dreams of getting a BFP last night though, never had it that persistent before so that was a little strange.


----------



## janna

Think I just got my :bfp:
It's very faint, but there was nothing there yesterday!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats to JLondon, Torres and janna!!

What an amazing thread!

Really hope my bfp comes soon, I'm 7dpo. Not many symptoms, just sore nips, can't sleep much, dull aches


----------



## alin3boys

janna said:


> Think I just got my :bfp:
> It's very faint, but there was nothing there yesterday!

congrats,can u post a pic and do u chart


----------



## blueskies

Woke up this morning with a BFN, but I tested with an EPT - anyone have experience with them? I know that they are the dreaded blue tests, but it was all I had... 

Praying harder than I've ever prayed that the :witch: stays away- she's not here by Tuesday, and neither is my BFP, the doctor wants me for bloods. Hoping I'm just one of those crazy females that the HCG never shows up in my urine... doubtful, but it's all I've got to hang onto right now!


----------



## janna

alin3boys said:


> janna said:
> 
> 
> Think I just got my :bfp:
> It's very faint, but there was nothing there yesterday!
> 
> congrats,can u post a pic and do u chartClick to expand...

Thanks! Here's the pic... and no, I didn't chart as it was only my first cycle TTC. I'm guessing I'm somewhere between 10-14 dpo. My LMP was Feb 17th, but my cycles still hadn't regulated postpartum. Only had 3 periods since DD was born 1 year ago.
 



Attached Files:







bnb.JPG
File size: 48 KB
Views: 33


----------



## alin3boys

woohoo congrats definatly a line there


----------



## ad_astra

Just got a bfp. I made myself wait until 10 dpo. Usually I've tried to convince myself evap lines were positives, but this one was definitely positive. I'm cautiously hopeful this one will stick.


----------



## alin3boys

congrats to you to ad-astra,im a poas addicct 9dpo and stiil bfn


----------



## echo

ickle pand said:


> Bfn this morning but I'm only 7dpo lol!
> 
> Still got the cramps which are more like pressure low down, just above my public bone. Fingers crossed its a good sign.

I didn't test this am. My cervix is still high, soft and open? I'm assuming I haven't ovulated yet this cycle. Boo. CD 34. Normal cycle due today. I'm going to go get OPK's to catch the damn egg when it decides to show up...


----------



## ad_astra

Good luck to you! 9 dpo may be too early to get results. My line at 10 dpo is medium faint. I don't have to strain to see it. 

My original plan was to wait until 12 dpo but I just couldn't stop myself this morning. It sucks that we all spend so much money! I bet making pregnancy tests is a lucrative business


----------



## ocean_pearl

ad_astra said:


> Good luck to you! 9 dpo may be too early to get results. My line at 10 dpo is medium faint. I don't have to strain to see it.
> 
> My original plan was to wait until 12 dpo but I just couldn't stop myself this morning. It sucks that we all spend so much money! I bet making pregnancy tests is a lucrative business

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Bookity

congrats to ad_astra and Janna! I do love these bfps!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bookity said:


> congrats to ad_astra and Janna! I do love these bfps!

Congrats to you too! :happydance:

I see you got a + on 8dpo! Wow! X


----------



## Torres

Wow this is a great thread! So many BFP's!!!!
Blueskies, FX'ed for you! Keep us posted!
Janna - I def see a line!
Ocean_pearl - I didn't really have any symptoms until the night of 10DPO
Missbabes- sorry about your Dad :hugs:
ickle pand- sounds like a good sign to me!
Sorry to everyone who got their AF - sending baby dust your way for next cycle!!!


----------



## ad_astra

Bookity said:


> congrats to ad_astra and Janna! I do love these bfps!

Thank you Bookity! I am trying to send positive vibes to everyone


----------



## ThunderCat

Janna, Yup, that's a line!


----------



## samj732

Congrats to all the BFP! I hope everyone has a H&H 9 months!!

AFM, I'm supposed to test today but I'm not. Since I got a BFN on Thursday I'm just waiting for the :witch: to show. I'm super crabby so she better hurry up! Had a bunch of symptoms but that has quieted down the last couple days so I'm sure it was my body playing tricks on me. I'm CD27 so she should be here anytime in the next 3 days. If she's not here by Tuesday I'll test, otherwise... :(


----------



## godskid

Hi blueskies... i totally loved the words in ur signature...
I am on Cd41 today ... i have a 32-37 day cycle ... I have almost all symtoms that u have mentioned. At times i am super tired also.my bbs are getting sore each day.from march 5 till 10 , I had lots of white thick CM , sometimes it became stretchy .. not egg white though... I took a test with FMU on what i assumes to be 14dpo , and got a BFN .. :( ... today i took another one with afternoon p and then agn bfn ... will test again tmrw morning ... 
when i was pg last time ( ended in an early mc) , i did not test pos on HPT till CD46, but had got a slight faint pos on CD40 at a lab.I will pray for you too .. ...
btw we ve been trying for our first for ...almost three years ...


----------



## skeet9924

Happy st Patrick's day!! 


Congrats to the new :bfp: 

I wasted my frer this morning.. My temps jumped up higher then they have been so I decided to test and of course :bfn: .. I originally thought I ovd earlier then ff said.. ( which by my calculations I'm 17 dpo ). Now I'm starting to think I ovd exactly when ff said.. If that's the case I'm only 12 dpo on a 40 day cycle.. And their is no chance I'm preg because oh and I didn't bd around that time. If af isn't here by monday I'm calling my dr. The only thing that is throwing me off is that my nipples are so sore.. And that is not normal for me.


----------



## butterworth

Congrats to all the bfp 
afm: still no af today if she doesn't show up later today I will test tomorrow am. i don't have any of my normall af symptoms no cramps no sore bbs nothing, just a little bit of a sore lower back but thats about it. please af stay away and give me a bfp instead.


----------



## echo

So I am getting pinching feelings on the lower left and tingly sensations in my nipples. Headache and tired, lower back is killing me. Maybe I am ovulating? Haven't bd'd in a week...so I hope tonight will be it! No real ewcm this cycle, so this cycle has been a little wacky for me. Any thoughts? Cd34. A "normal" 34 day cycle, but I have had cycles go longer. One was even 77 days. ugh. 32-34 has been more often. Maybe I should take soy next cycle. I still haven't made a dr app. 
Congrats to all the new BFP's! Happy St Pats Day!


----------



## tigerlillie

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Skeet that temp rise this morning is looking good FXed for you, as you started temps half way through the cycle its hard to say whether or not FF has given the right dates, I would wait another couple of days and test again xxx

AFM: 10DPO and a hike in temps this morning, not sure if its because I got a crap nights sleep, had massive night sweats which is not like me at all, also police helicopter decided to hover around for 3 hours grrrrrrr. 


Ladies if you could help me out here I would appreciate it as not sure which temp to go with went to bed at 11 got woken up by the helicopter and sweats at 2.15 after 3 1/4 hours sleep took temp and adjusted to normal wake time (as I usually do if I wake early) went back to bed about 4.30ish woke again at 8am and took temp again but it was after usual waking time.....the temp on both wakings was the same so not sure which one i should use :wacko:


----------



## blueskies

just went potty to check if AF came (sooo much cm I am not sure if she is here or not!) and when I wiped I am pretty sure there was a tiny dollop of pinkish cm :blush:

I am not sure if I am just driving myself crazy and imagining things or if it's true :wacko:. Didn't think OH would appreciate me thrusting it in his face and asking his opinion either :haha:

Either way, I hope she does come SOON so that I can start onto the next cycle... I think I've pretty much given up on this one. :shrug:

Thanks ladies for being so supportive, don't know what I'd do without BnB, seriously :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks tigerlillie.. My body has always been a slow onerous produce hcg.. But they all end in mc.. Hope it's not the case this time.. I was so shocked when I looked at my thermometer this morning ..


----------



## janna

Thanks to everyone for your congrats!! I'm so glad you see the line too...
I have my fingers/toes crossed for you all to get your BFP's!! I'll keep checking in to see...
I will keep POAS until my line gets darker before I feel too confident, but my line was faint at first with DD... So my hopes are officially UP!


----------



## JLondon

Congratulations Janna and ad-astra :happydance:


----------



## JLondon

[/QUOTE]

aww would be lovely if was twins then and sure u would cope fine,lol @ porn star boobs,im 41, 42 in july and ttc no 6 we have 5 boys,only 9dpo and testing already lol
hope we have more bfp to come :dust::dust:[/QUOTE]

Wow 5 boys, that must be amazing! I'd always intended on having a large family, used to say I wanted 4 boys and a girl... that was back in my 20's, no time for that now! :dust: for #6 :)


----------



## gonnabamom

Hi, this is great! I am testing on 21st March. Can't wait :wacko:
This is my first time with IUI, this 2WW is not new to me but I feel this is the best real chance I've had for a :bpf:

Love and best wishes to all of you:kiss:


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp went up a little today...


----------



## lauren26

lizlovelust said:


> My temp went up a little today...

Woohoo!!! Hoping that's a good sign...


----------



## DBZ34

Still haven't ov'd. I was convinced that CD13 was my day, as that was what it used to be a few cycles ago...but I forgot to stop my cinnamon and it always delays ov. But, EWCM has come back and I think today or tomorrow might be ov day. :) Though, ov-ing around CD16 is my new normal since starting the Honey and Cinnamon. Cmon TWW!


----------



## manny82

helllo ladies..m 8dpo today had weird dream last night that i m pregant and i didnt know that m pregant and i have big bump and m going into labour...i wasnt going test but i did fmu and got bfn its early..will wait few days to do another test if af doesnt show...
m have af alike cramps, dry mouth, mild backache...feeling out this month


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to all the new BFPs!! This thread is on fire!! I hope all the dust sticks around for the end of the month as well... :)


----------



## lizlovelust

lauren26 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My temp went up a little today...
> 
> Woohoo!!! Hoping that's a good sign...Click to expand...

I hope so too!


----------



## usamom

Wow- look at all these BFPs!! How many DPO are you all getting them? Just curious. I'm a bit of a POAS addict, but don't like wasting these tests too soon!!


----------



## janna

usamom said:


> Wow- look at all these BFPs!! How many DPO are you all getting them? Just curious. I'm a bit of a POAS addict, but don't like wasting these tests too soon!!

I'm guessing that mine is 13-15 dpo...


----------



## Bookity

usamom said:


> Wow- look at all these BFPs!! How many DPO are you all getting them? Just curious. I'm a bit of a POAS addict, but don't like wasting these tests too soon!!

got mine at 8 dpo, but that's not the norm.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having the weirdest cramping feeling, no AF though.

I do have a lot of CM though!


----------



## DBZ34

lizlovelust said:


> I'm having the weirdest cramping feeling, no AF though.
> 
> I do have a lot of CM though!

Do you think they're ovulation pains and you're about to ov? 

Or do you think you're farther in your cycle and it's just mid-cycle CM?


----------



## lizlovelust

DBZ34 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm having the weirdest cramping feeling, no AF though.
> 
> I do have a lot of CM though!
> 
> Do you think they're ovulation pains and you're about to ov?
> 
> Or do you think you're farther in your cycle and it's just mid-cycle CM?Click to expand...

I honestly think im 7DPO


----------



## JLondon

usamom said:


> Wow- look at all these BFPs!! How many DPO are you all getting them? Just curious. I'm a bit of a POAS addict, but don't like wasting these tests too soon!!

I think mine was at 14dpo, I wasn't going to test as I was testing really early last month (my first month TTC) and driving myself crazy. Tested to prove I wasn't pregnant as I didn't feel like this was going to be the month and wanted to make sure before I spent more cash on TTC and got my positive, it was very dark so think I would have had a line much earlier, but am glad I left it late as getting an early result only leads to more worry that it could be chemical etc, I still had 4 days to go before AF was due and was worried it might come, it was due today and it's hasn't arrived and no signs of it doing so, so I can relax a bit. As hard as it is to wait, I'd advise waiting if you can.

:dust:


----------



## al335003

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!

I'm nearing the end of 10DPO and I have lots of clear CM with no hint of color... Anyone with BFPs experience this?


----------



## luna_19

This thread is so encouraging! Congrats to all the bfps :)

I'm 6 dpo today, have been having ewcm on and off since 3 dpo which is unusual for me, also had some very mild cramping on and off since 4 dpo


----------



## JLondon

Thanks :)

Mine from just after ov was white/thin/lotiony, this lasted up until the day before my BFP and then it went really dry, that lasted a couple of days and now it is lotiony again... But I think this is something we all do differ on.

A couple of other small symptoms I had which I kind of ignored as like I said I was convinced this month didn't work!

7dpo I had a really dizzy spell, only once, when I stood up from sitting down, it lasted a few seconds.. I had continued round ligament pain, which I usually have at least one day a month from about 10dpo and at about 12dpo I was really, really moody for one day felt like pmt on acid! I had crazy dreams and sleepless nights for over a week before the BFP. BBs were not really any more sore than normal after ov, but my left BB did have one very sore bit, like it had been bruised. Oh and I'd noticed that my moles had got darker, my skin overall looks a tiny shade darker! My CP was Low soft and closed on the day I got my BFP and it is slowly going higher. Hope some of this helps :dust:


----------



## samj732

Well the witch surprised me at work, full force and I'm just miserable. Cramps, backache, the works. Had to take a break to have a little cry. Guess I'll be around next month.


----------



## JLondon

:hugs:


----------



## janna

samj732 said:


> Well the witch surprised me at work, full force and I'm just miserable. Cramps, backache, the works. Had to take a break to have a little cry. Guess I'll be around next month.

So sorry she got you...:hugs:
Hoping next month is your BFP!


----------



## blueskies

samj732 said:


> Well the witch surprised me at work, full force and I'm just miserable. Cramps, backache, the works. Had to take a break to have a little cry. Guess I'll be around next month.

Ohhhh SamJ, so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies... wouldn't be so bad if all my SS hadn't convinced me this was my month (and if AF didn't make me so damn miserable). I hope I can just relax and let my body do its thing next month. I'm trying a few new things so hopefully I can get a sticky bean.


----------



## immy11

Hello! I hope everyone is getting closer to those bfp's!
I have been testing since 6dpo, too early I know. I have 10miu ic's and frer's, on 9dpo got a hint of a line on a frer which looked darker after it dried. My ic was definite bfn and on the night of 9dpo I did anouther frer and an ic. The ic was still negative and the frer line was even more faint than the first one wich I wasn't worried about because it wasn't fmu. At 10dpo my frer with fmu was fainter again so I was really upset. That night my ic had a faint line and today at 11dpo my ic with fmu is even darker. So I'm hoping this means my hcg is rising nicely and I can ignore the frers getting more faint, it has only being three days. When I get home from work in an hour I'll do anouther frer so FX it's nice and dark compared to the last three. Trying not the get my hopes up after a miscarriage and a chemical but this feels different :)


----------



## immy11

Woohoo just did another frer, the line showed up straight away and it's darker this time! My 10miu ic's are definatly bfp's too. I'm officially pregnant and I feel very good about this time around.
It is interesting that the frer which is 25miu was positive before my supposedly '10miu' ic's...
I'm very happy to have my :bfp: .... next step is missing my period and then making it past 6w4d which was my last mc, then on to 12 weeks! :)

How is everyone else's testing going?


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats immy!!! Hope it's. Sticky bfp for you!!

Samj- so sorry to hear the :witch: got you.. She's such a Nasty grrrrr!!! I'm sending you lots of :dust: for next month :hugs:


----------



## hercfreak

Congrats to everyone with their :bfp:. Not been on here in ages as we've had broadband issues!
AFM. I'm 14dpo and I just got my own :bfp: with a cb digi! :happydance: 
Trying not to get too excited just yet, got to wait for a scan at 7weeks. Once I see a baby on the scan then I'll let myself get on :cloud9:. Don't want to lose this one too. Especially as it's taken nearly 5 months since we lost our last.


----------



## ickle pand

Bfn this morning. Still early days I know, but I'm feeling a bit down because this should've been my first mothers day and a BFP would've made it easier to deal with.


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Bfn this morning. Still early days I know, but I'm feeling a bit down because this should've been my first mothers day and a BFP would've made it easier to deal with.

Still early lovely x


----------



## immy11

ickle pand - My ic and frer were white as a ghost on 8dpo and then i have amazingly faint bfp at 9dpo which is still very early! FX for you..

hercfreak - Congrats! I know exactly how you feel about getting excited too soon, i'm not expecting a bub until i get to a scan, then i'll be excited :)


----------



## alin3boys

congrats ladies im 10dpo today and my temp shot up to 37.13 from 36.75 yesterday but still bfn :(


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi ladies! I havent been on here for a while, congrats to all the new BFPs!!
Good luck for next month to all the witch has visited!! 
Afm, I have been super emotional this last few days, crying in tescos the lot! Dont feel that this is the month though and with the 1st month of my charting I havent a clue what any of it means, FF has given me 40pts on there pregnancy app. 
We caved yesterday and tested bfn as expected, far to soon. 
Well fingers crossed for all of us left to test. 
Baby dust to all x


----------



## tigerlillie

Congrats Hercfreak and Immy wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months xxx Fxed for you both that these are your sticky beans xxx



AFM: 11DPO temps still looking good very emotional last couple of days AF due Wednesday so heres hoping she will stay away, had a big emotional day yesterday as OH SIL announced she was expecting #4, lower abdominal pressure and constipation, which I never have.... will hold out until Wednesday if AF doesnt arrive then I will test xxx


----------



## immy11

tigerlillie said:


> Congrats Hercfreak and Immy wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months xxx Fxed for you both that these are your sticky beans xxx
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: 11DPO temps still looking good very emotional last couple of days AF due Wednesday so heres hoping she will stay away, had a big emotional day yesterday as OH SIL announced she was expecting #4, lower abdominal pressure and constipation, which I never have.... will hold out until Wednesday if AF doesnt arrive then I will test xxx

Thanks!
I know how you feel, a couple of weeks after my mc my SIL announced she was pregnant, as I was trying to hold myself together and asked her when she was due through my teeth, she said "july 15".... My due date was July 16 :( It was horrible. But i'm sure you will have you bfp very soon and your bub will have a cousin close in age to grow up with :) FX for you, you syptoms sound good!


----------



## JLondon

Congratulations of your BFP.. I think those ic cheapies are a total waste of time, they're great to pee on but useless at giving early results.. My 25mIU test showed a very dark line on my first test and my 10mIU line was there much no where near as dark as the other one. When of course if should have been darker, used a few to test this out since and they are still so much lighter. I really do think they are very poor quality and not worth it, you get what you pay for!


----------



## ocean_pearl

JLondon said:


> Congratulations of your BFP.. I think those ic cheapies are a total waste of time, they're great to pee on but useless at giving early results.. My 25mIU test showed a very dark line on my first test and my 10mIU line was there much no where near as dark as the other one. When of course if should have been darker, used a few to test this out since and they are still so much lighter. I really do think they are very poor quality and not worth it, you get what you pay for!

What test did you use?


----------



## missbabes

I'm out, AF got me earlier than expected, so it looks like I messed up on my earliest positive OPK reading. No early birthday present for me :nope: 

At least I know more about them now for next month, so onto April I go.

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## blueskies

OMGOSH. Ok so I need your opinions---

I took a FRER with FMU. During the time frame, like a POAS addict, :blush: I held it up to the window. If I twist it just so, I can definitely see a light gray "shadow line." Even OH can see it... 

Anyone have experience with these? I am not getting my hopes up, but at the same time, I can't help but think ... is this it???

TTC is driving me crazy!



EDITED - Nevermind, just read on peeonastick.com - I would be the one that sees the line where the pink SHOULD be. Now that the test is out of time frame, I put a flashlight behind it- and there's nothing. I'm officially crazy.

Back into bed under the covers I go!


----------



## JLondon

ocean_pearl said:


> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations of your BFP.. I think those ic cheapies are a total waste of time, they're great to pee on but useless at giving early results.. My 25mIU test showed a very dark line on my first test and my 10mIU line was there much no where near as dark as the other one. When of course if should have been darker, used a few to test this out since and they are still so much lighter. I really do think they are very poor quality and not worth it, you get what you pay for!
> 
> What test did you use?Click to expand...

I used tests given to me by my friend who works for the nhs in family planning/sexual health. They are Pesante MEDIcheck HGC tests.


----------



## NewlyWedMelly

echo said:


> So I am getting pinching feelings on the lower left and tingly sensations in my nipples. Headache and tired, lower back is killing me. Maybe I am ovulating? Haven't bd'd in a week...so I hope tonight will be it! No real ewcm this cycle, so this cycle has been a little wacky for me. Any thoughts? Cd34. A "normal" 34 day cycle, but I have had cycles go longer. One was even 77 days. ugh. 32-34 has been more often. Maybe I should take soy next cycle. I still haven't made a dr app.
> Congrats to all the new BFP's! Happy St Pats Day!

Could u already have ovulated? The only reason I say that is that I had every one of those symptoms a week after I ovulated and I think it was implantation, as I also had spotting. I got my BFP 4 days later! Fingers crossed for u.


----------



## butterworth

I'm out af got me last night on to april I guess
congrats to all the ladies that got a bfp so far and big hugs to the ones that got af


----------



## alin3boys

JLondon said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations of your BFP.. I think those ic cheapies are a total waste of time, they're great to pee on but useless at giving early results.. My 25mIU test showed a very dark line on my first test and my 10mIU line was there much no where near as dark as the other one. When of course if should have been darker, used a few to test this out since and they are still so much lighter. I really do think they are very poor quality and not worth it, you get what you pay for!
> 
> What test did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> I used tests given to me by my friend who works for the nhs in family planning/sexual health. They are Pesante MEDIcheck HGC tests.Click to expand...

can u buy these ones hun


----------



## ad_astra

blueskies said:


> OMGOSH. Ok so I need your opinions---
> 
> I took a FRER with FMU. During the time frame, like a POAS addict, :blush: I held it up to the window. If I twist it just so, I can definitely see a light gray "shadow line." Even OH can see it...
> 
> Anyone have experience with these? I am not getting my hopes up, but at the same time, I can't help but think ... is this it???
> 
> TTC is driving me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED - Nevermind, just read on peeonastick.com - I would be the one that sees the line where the pink SHOULD be. Now that the test is out of time frame, I put a flashlight behind it- and there's nothing. I'm officially crazy.
> 
> Back into bed under the covers I go!

Sending you a hug. I am the queen of twisting and turning the stick to look for lines. It may still be too early to get a result so try again in a few days if af hasn't come.


----------



## lizlovelust

CD1 today, cramps and bright red blood, light though.


----------



## echo

NewlyWedMelly said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> So I am getting pinching feelings on the lower left and tingly sensations in my nipples. Headache and tired, lower back is killing me. Maybe I am ovulating? Haven't bd'd in a week...so I hope tonight will be it! No real ewcm this cycle, so this cycle has been a little wacky for me. Any thoughts? Cd34. A "normal" 34 day cycle, but I have had cycles go longer. One was even 77 days. ugh. 32-34 has been more often. Maybe I should take soy next cycle. I still haven't made a dr app.
> Congrats to all the new BFP's! Happy St Pats Day!
> 
> Could u already have ovulated? The only reason I say that is that I had every one of those symptoms a week after I ovulated and I think it was implantation, as I also had spotting. I got my BFP 4 days later! Fingers crossed for u.Click to expand...

Thanks! I don't know what to think, tested this am, bfn, we'll see what happens. h & h 9mo to you!


----------



## echo

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for the victims of the witch. 

With all these new bfp's I'm wondering what the new stats are?


----------



## JLondon

alin3boys said:


> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations of your BFP.. I think those ic cheapies are a total waste of time, they're great to pee on but useless at giving early results.. My 25mIU test showed a very dark line on my first test and my 10mIU line was there much no where near as dark as the other one. When of course if should have been darker, used a few to test this out since and they are still so much lighter. I really do think they are very poor quality and not worth it, you get what you pay for!
> 
> What test did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> I used tests given to me by my friend who works for the nhs in family planning/sexual health. They are Pesante MEDIcheck HGC tests.Click to expand...
> 
> can u buy these ones hunClick to expand...

The only place that I can see that they have them for sale is https://https://www.wms.co.uk/Diagnostics/Pregnancy_and_Fertility_Testing/Pasante_MEDICheck_hCG_Pregnancy_Test_-_Dip_and_Read

But it is £40 for 50 tests!


----------



## ocean_pearl

blueskies said:


> OMGOSH. Ok so I need your opinions---
> 
> I took a FRER with FMU. During the time frame, like a POAS addict, :blush: I held it up to the window. If I twist it just so, I can definitely see a light gray "shadow line." Even OH can see it...
> 
> Anyone have experience with these? I am not getting my hopes up, but at the same time, I can't help but think ... is this it???
> 
> TTC is driving me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED - Nevermind, just read on peeonastick.com - I would be the one that sees the line where the pink SHOULD be. Now that the test is out of time frame, I put a flashlight behind it- and there's nothing. I'm officially crazy.
> 
> Back into bed under the covers I go!

We've all been there!! :haha: crap isn't it when your heart is in your throat as you think you see a line but its just the [email protected] tests! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

lizlovelust said:


> CD1 today, cramps and bright red blood, light though.

:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> CD1 today, cramps and bright red blood, light though.

:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust said:


> CD1 today, cramps and bright red blood, light though.

Sorry Liz. Hope this cycle is the one for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Ocean - How are you feeling? Any signs or symptoms?


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Ocean - How are you feeling? Any signs or symptoms?

Hi love, thanks for asking. Not really, just having mild dull cramps, feeling bloated and my legs are feeling weak, which I usually get before AF.

Dont think this is my month but next month will definitely be more relaxed, just bd every other day, not testing early either as it's just depressing!

How are you?


----------



## skeet9924

Still no sign of af .. On cd 41... Not testing today either


----------



## ickle pand

I'm having a constant weird crampy feeling. Def not normal for me so I hope it's a good sign. I feel a bit bloated too, keep undoing my jeans even though they're not tight lol! I've been really emotional but I think that's because it's mother's day. Only 5 days to go and I'll know either way.


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> I'm having a constant weird crampy feeling. Def not normal for me so I hope it's a good sign. I feel a bit bloated too, keep undoing my jeans even though they're not tight lol! I've been really emotional but I think that's because it's mother's day. Only 5 days to go and I'll know either way.

I really hope its your turn, you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :) xx


----------



## TheEternal

.


----------



## fluffaduck

Hiya everyone, my af should be due today, I am currently 12dpo (believe I ovulated no later then the 6th march) I haven't got any preggo tests so have not tested,
I try not to symptom spot but I've felt tired lately and had bad heartburn (of course this means nothing) I also had a nipping sensation on the right side of my pelvis yesterday but no AF cramps as of yet :) 

I wanna test but I can't keep wasting money lol

Good luck everyone :D


----------



## lizlovelust

I know ive Oed past cycles, cause my nips hurt after. This c,ycle though my nips never hurt!

But im having pretty bad cramps but hardly any blood, its red and runny and hardly any on a pad, more so when i whipe


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Liz

Looking back over your charts it looks like you have a 15 day luteal stage so it would have meant that you would have ovulated on the 22nd like you thought. Also looks like most months you O between CD18 and CD23 but more commonly on between cd's 20 & 22

Sometimes FF finds it hard to show O when our temps do what the books say they should, by looking over previous charts this should help you predict more accurately hope this helps xx


----------



## lizlovelust

So you think i did O on CD22?


----------



## luvmykids0810

BFN and still no AF!!!!


----------



## echo

So I think I missed it this month. Think I ov'd yesterday, but didn't bd until this am. Still cramping, but cervix is now low, hard and closed, where Friday it was high, soft and open. I'll keep checking, but it looks like my new test date is March 31st--still in it for March!


----------



## skeet9924

How do u ladies tell if the cervix is opened or closed?


----------



## manny82

CD35 - 9dpo today...no af like cramps, legs hurt lil bit, sore muscles, nothing else..


----------



## blueskies

skeet9924 said:


> How do u ladies tell if the cervix is opened or closed?

This is a great article that taught me about cervix position :)

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm


----------



## luna_19

Also if you start checking everyday for a while you will be able to tell the difference :)


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN this morning. Not out until the witch shows though :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah af like cramps are here, have been since yesterday morning so i believe af is right around the corner. :(


----------



## DBZ34

I think I'm still waiting to ov....Major backache and ov pains yesterday and today though, so I'm hoping today is my day. Cmon ov...I've been waiting for it for over a week!


----------



## immy11

ickle pand said:


> Another BFN this morning. Not out until the witch shows though :)

My bfp at 9dpo was almost non existent, like you said not even close to out until the witch shows! Good luck!! FX


----------



## sailorsgirl

Omg I was wrong! I just got my BFP!


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls may I join you? 

sailorsgirl - congratulations! You've beaten me :D xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

sailorsgirl said:


> Omg I was wrong! I just got my BFP!

Congratulations! X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sam that's a lovely dip at 7dpo! Just what I was hoping to see! Fx this is your month x


----------



## samanthax

fish&chips - do you think i have the chance?? :D


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow the bfp are just rolling in.. Congrats ladies!!

Afm finally on cd 43 ( I think ) I just got a huge temp dip.. So I guess af will be here any time today or tomorrow.. On to ttc cycle # 14 ... 

Good luck to all the people still waiting to test!!


----------



## blueskies

STILL Another BFN for me this morning - but also STILL no sign of the :witch: :shrug:

CD41/21DPO?

If she stays away until tomorrow, I can call and schedule bloods. Not holding out any hope because I feel like I would have had _something_ on an FRER... even if I did ovulate late.

Not to say anything - but this has been an expensive cycle! FRER's in bulk at my household, yikes. 

If I do wind up being pregnant.... I'm taking it out of their allowance :haha: ;)

:hugs:


----------



## AMP26

I'm out. AF got me saturday morning! On to the next cycle!


----------



## al335003

12DPO this morning and BFN... No sign of AF, but no preg symptoms either.
I'm not really surprised, after 10 months of this I'd be more surprised to see two lines. Either My LP has drastically increased (a good thing!) or I didn't ov and now I'm gonna have a craaaaaazy long cycle. DH and I have decided to give TTCing a break until about July, so we can enjoy the summer, I think it will be good for us.
I'll be around stalking until the end of the month...i hope evryone else has better luck than me


----------



## hope4bump

hi everybody.
Can i be added please...i will test on the 23rd :)
congrats to all who got their BFP's and good luck to those still waiting to test xx :dust:


----------



## Bookity

Congrats Sailorsgirl!


----------



## hercfreak

Well I've just had my :bfp: confirmed by my nurse and been referred off for an early scan. fingers crossed everything works this time.

Good luck and :dust: to all those still waiting to test and moving onto April.


----------



## Cheska

Congrats hercfreak. H and H 9 month x


----------



## alin3boys

sailors girl and herkfreak ~congrats on your :bfp:how many dpo were you both

hope4bump ~ FX for 23rd hun (can u wait that long lol)

al ~ sorry it was bfn, hope you get your bfp soon hun,been pg in summer is a nigtmare lol

amp ~ sorry the witch got you hun

blueskies ~ im with you on taking it out of allowance lol,costs a fortune,hoping bfp just round the corner

skeet ~ hope the witch stays away and u get bfp hun

sam ~ fingers crossed hun

AFM ~ another bfn this morning @ 11dpo on cd 25,threw up this morning so hoping thats a symptom along with headache,ive just been and bought cb tests to see if they pick anything up as using cheapy internet ones which came with my thermometer and poundland ones


----------



## skeet9924

alin3boys said:



> sailors girl and herkfreak ~congrats on your :bfp:how many dpo were you both
> 
> hope4bump ~ FX for 23rd hun (can u wait that long lol)
> 
> al ~ sorry it was bfn, hope you get your bfp soon hun,been pg in summer is a nigtmare lol
> 
> amp ~ sorry the witch got you hun
> 
> blueskies ~ im with you on taking it out of allowance lol,costs a fortune,hoping bfp just round the corner
> 
> skeet ~ hope the witch stays away and u get bfp hun
> 
> sam ~ fingers crossed hun
> 
> AFM ~ another bfn this morning @ 11dpo on cd 25,threw up this morning so hoping thats a symptom along with headache,ive just been and bought cb tests to see if they pick anything up as using cheapy internet ones which came with my thermometer and poundland ones

Good luck!!! Hope you get your :bfp: it sounds promising!!


----------



## hercfreak

alin3boys said:


> sailors girl and herkfreak ~congrats on your :bfp:how many dpo were you both
> 
> hope4bump ~ FX for 23rd hun (can u wait that long lol)
> 
> al ~ sorry it was bfn, hope you get your bfp soon hun,been pg in summer is a nigtmare lol
> 
> amp ~ sorry the witch got you hun
> 
> blueskies ~ im with you on taking it out of allowance lol,costs a fortune,hoping bfp just round the corner
> 
> skeet ~ hope the witch stays away and u get bfp hun
> 
> sam ~ fingers crossed hun
> 
> AFM ~ another bfn this morning @ 11dpo on cd 25,threw up this morning so hoping thats a symptom along with headache,ive just been and bought cb tests to see if they pick anything up as using cheapy internet ones which came with my thermometer and poundland ones

I am 15 DPO today. Done a CB Digi yesterday, a poundstore cheapie this morning just to double check and then he nurse done one of theirs too! The one with the nurse wasn't a dark one, but she said that thiers are fairly crap so to have got a positive with one theirs is a good sign.

Good luck & :hugs:


----------



## Ellis0498

immy11 said:


> Woohoo just did another frer, the line showed up straight away and it's darker this time! My 10miu ic's are definatly bfp's too. I'm officially pregnant and I feel very good about this time around.
> It is interesting that the frer which is 25miu was positive before my supposedly '10miu' ic's...
> I'm very happy to have my :bfp: .... next step is missing my period and then making it past 6w4d which was my last mc, then on to 12 weeks! :)
> 
> How is everyone else's testing going?

Congrats immy! Have a h & h 9 months x


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck lovely ladies. I'm still stalking :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

AFM, im only spotting, same with yesterday, barely anything on a pad and now barely anything when i wipe, FF put me back to cycle 6...


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm strange.. Did u test today?

Have a question since this is my first time charting.. I got my temp dip today.. Does that mean af today.. Or tomorrow??


----------



## ickle pand

It just means that AF is likely on the way, there's no hard and fast rules skeet.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol thanks... I just hate the waiting part.. Atleast she's waiting until during the week instead of the weekend when I'm with oh


----------



## manny82

hello ladies..cd36 - 10dpo today..feel really bloated, on and off af like cramps, feeling sleepy and tired, less gassey today,stuffy/runny nose, legs and muscle...just real achy moody, pretty sure its AF preparing her visit nope:)......


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> Hmm strange.. Did u test today?
> 
> Have a question since this is my first time charting.. I got my temp dip today.. Does that mean af today.. Or tomorrow??

No i havent tested today yet...


----------



## usamom

manny82 said:


> hello ladies..cd36 - 10dpo today..feel really bloated, on and off af like cramps, feeling sleepy and tired, less gassey today,stuffy/runny nose, legs and muscle...just real achy moody, pretty sure its AF preparing her visit nope:)......


So sorry! pretty much same here.... cramps, etc... Feels like AF is visiting early this month.. :cry::cry:


----------



## gonnabamom

Hi all, I'm testing on wednesday 15dpo after IUI.
At 10 dpo I felt a mild version of AF pains, never had that so early before, it normally only happens shortly before AF arrives. I'm taking this as a good sign:thumbup:

Since then I've only had the odd ache but not the same. I've been a little dizzy from time to time but that might be the Utrogestan I'm on. Has anyone else noticed lots of watery cervical mucus at this time. Sorry if TMI.:blush:

:dust: to all you soon to be moms


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> AFM, im only spotting, same with yesterday, barely anything on a pad and now barely anything when i wipe, FF put me back to cycle 6...

I think you should test in a day or two. Especially if this cycle is much lighter than norm.


----------



## lizlovelust

echo said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> AFM, im only spotting, same with yesterday, barely anything on a pad and now barely anything when i wipe, FF put me back to cycle 6...
> 
> I think you should test in a day or two. Especially if this cycle is much lighter than norm.Click to expand...

Its way lighter than normal, the cramps were about the same amount of pain but the blood is way way light.


----------



## Fish&Chips

hercfreak congratulations! You're not too far from me either location wise. Glad to hear your Drs are being good. Mine are rubbish and have told me not to call them until 12/13 weeks which is waaaay too late.

Sam you definitely have a chance. Your chart is looking great but obviously even good looking charts don't guarantee you a BFP so I will keep my fingers crossed.

Liz please tell me you've booked a Drs appointment?? They really should be able to give you some answers.

xxx


----------



## lauren26

skeet9924 said:


> Hmm strange.. Did u test today?
> 
> Have a question since this is my first time charting.. I got my temp dip today.. Does that mean af today.. Or tomorrow??

What dpo are you on? It could mean AF or could be implantation dip.


----------



## averitable

Hi all... congrats on all the bfps!

8dpo here, no symptoms to speak of. Really crampy yesterday, thought I was heading back into 21 day cycle territory again, but they stopped in the afternoon and since then nothing. Tired, bit faint, off my food, but I think that's just being a bit run down.

Think I'll be testing at the weekend if I get there.


----------



## Cheska

Hey manny82 And USAmom ....... They could also be preg symptoms.

Don't give up until the witch arrives! X


----------



## skeet9924

lauren26 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm strange.. Did u test today?
> 
> Have a question since this is my first time charting.. I got my temp dip today.. Does that mean af today.. Or tomorrow??
> 
> What dpo are you on? It could mean AF or could be implantation dip.Click to expand...

According to ff 14 dpo.. According to what I initially thought . 20dpi lol


----------



## lauren26

skeet9924 said:


> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm strange.. Did u test today?
> 
> Have a question since this is my first time charting.. I got my temp dip today.. Does that mean af today.. Or tomorrow??
> 
> What dpo are you on? It could mean AF or could be implantation dip.Click to expand...
> 
> According to ff 14 dpo.. According to what I initially thought . 20dpi lolClick to expand...

Hmmmm I would test tomorrow or the next day. Could be late implantation.


----------



## skeet9924

lauren26 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm strange.. Did u test today?
> 
> Have a question since this is my first time charting.. I got my temp dip today.. Does that mean af today.. Or tomorrow??
> 
> What dpo are you on? It could mean AF or could be implantation dip.Click to expand...
> 
> According to ff 14 dpo.. According to what I initially thought . 20dpi lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm I would test tomorrow or the next day. Could be late implantation.Click to expand...

Thanks..if af doesnt show then I will...I'm going to temp again tomorrow morning aswell...I've had a few cramps today, but really no sign of af what so ever..


----------



## manny82

:dust:


usamom said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies..cd36 - 10dpo today..feel really bloated, on and off af like cramps, feeling sleepy and tired, less gassey today,stuffy/runny nose, legs and muscle...just real achy moody, pretty sure its AF preparing her visit nope:)......
> 
> 
> So sorry! pretty much same here.... cramps, etc... Feels like AF is visiting early this month.. :cry::cry:Click to expand...


----------



## janna

I had lots of AF like cramps before my BFP... Still having them 3 days later. I think I remember having them with my 1st pregnancy too. Maybe it's a good sign, ladies!!


----------



## hope4bump

hi ladies :flower:
I am 7dpo today, (*)(*) are hurting a bit, but nothing worth mentioning really... i only have an lp of ten days, meaning AF will start in 4 days. i can feel it is coming as i have AF cramps :( just needed to share/vent a bit ... :dust:


----------



## blueskies

Had to come in and share this - got another BFN this morning, but tomorrow if it is STILL negative, doctor wants me to schedule bloods.

On a sidenote - broke down to my mom yesterday morning about how I was in "limbo" and how my body would play a trick on me and be at CD41/21DPO and an FRER give me a nasty evaporation. Had a great cry. All she had to say was "Baby, it's a God given thing, stop thinking so much about it. Besides, if you're anything like me, if you're pregnant your boobs will hurt so bad that you will want to hack them off."

So, go figure - what happens to me today? I get home from work, rip off my bra, and sit down and cry they hurt so bad. I may even ICE them that's how rough this is.

BUT STILL NO BFP, WHAT THE lworu%@)82093??!?!


----------



## usamom

ickle pand- glad you're still in! hang in there and hope you get that BFP!

DBZ34- waiting is the worst!! I don't know how you ladies have done it month after month. Best wishes!

sailorsgirl- yeaa!! so exciting! many congrats to you!!

skeet- bless your heart. still hoping you get some good news!

blueskies- very frustrating!! and yes- those FRER tests are so expensive! i bought three boxes this cycle already..

AMP26: so sorry!

al335003- this stress is crazy and I can imagine it gets old after a while.. I know I think I'm going to go crazy each cycle with the symptom spotting, excessive testing, etc. best of luck to you!

hope4bump- welcome!!

hercfreak- yeaaa!! congrats!!! :dance:


alin3boys: who ever thought you'd be so hopeful after throwing up first thing in the morning, huh? hope that bfn turns into a bfp pronto!

gonnabamom- hope those cramps were a good sign- I've been hearing a lot about them on here.. good luck!

averitabl- kudos to you for not testing! I'm a bit of an addict and have to test every day for some reason.. fingers crossed for ya!

janna: congrats on your bfp!!

AFM: serious AF cramps continue. this has been the most uncomfortable cycle for me ever. One minute I'm confident I'm pregnant, the next I'm sure that the witch is gonna creep around the corner any minute. Still BFN, but I'm only 11 dpiui- so I have no idea what's going on.. still optimistic!


----------



## usamom

Cheska said:


> Hey manny82 And USAmom ....... They could also be preg symptoms.
> 
> Don't give up until the witch arrives! X

Thanks, Cheska! You are absolutely right and I know it, but it sure is nice to hear it from someone else.. Thanks for the positive thoughts.


----------



## luna_19

8 dpo and bbs still not sore, this may be a record for me!

(still don't know what to make of it though...)


----------



## Tassiegal

Im in the same boat as Skeet - huge temp drop this morning - due for AF on Thursday anyway - so it probably means she is just coming a bit early. 
Did an OPK last Wednesday and it was about half the strength of the control line and the one i did day before yesterday was really faint - so i have to wonder if i Oed later than i thought. Kind of cruel really that i can be so sure AF is coming one minute then wonder if i just Oed late and the temp drop is due to implantation. I guess i wait to see if it comes up again tomorrow or goes down further. If i did O late (On CD19) i would only be 8DPO today so about the right time - but i have no idea really :shrug: Just a waiting game. BFN's on all tests right up to yesterday - i didn't bother testing this morning after that temp drop.

I guess i am just depressed - not that i expected to really fall on the first month, but i did with 2/4 of my kids - so i held out hope that i might. *sigh* 
Sorry for the all about me post - this thread moves way too fast to do personals!! LOL!

Congrats to the BFP's - So sorry for those who got BFN's but remember you are still in it till AF arrives even if the waiting is torture and *hugs* to those with AF, remember this month is a new one xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks USAmom!!' your symptoms sound so promising!!! I hope you get your bfp!!

Tassiegal- the waiting after the dip really sucks!!


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I think I spoke too soon. Pretty sure af is here.. Wiped and had some brown.., I'm sure by morning she will be full force.. 

I'd like to thank all of you ladies and msmm for the support over the past 13 months.. It's been a long journey and all of you have made it more bearable with your kind words.. Unfortunetly I don't think I will be joining the testing threads as there is a very rare chance I will conceive in the next few months as I only see oh 2 nights a week since he got his new job.. I will probably subscribe to the next few testing threads but more or less to stalk and support all of you lovely ladies ( and to get help with my chart since I'm going to continue to temp :haha: ) 

Sending lots of love and :dust: to all of you whether is be baby dusty or sticky dust!!!


----------



## blueskies

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies I think I spoke too soon. Pretty sure af is here.. Wiped and had some brown.., I'm sure by morning she will be full force..
> 
> I'd like to thank all of you ladies and msmm for the support over the past 13 months.. It's been a long journey and all of you have made it more bearable with your kind words.. Unfortunetly I don't think I will be joining the testing threads as there is a very rare chance I will conceive in the next few months as I only see oh 2 nights a week since he got his new job.. I will probably subscribe to the next few testing threads but more or less to stalk and support all of you lovely ladies ( and to get help with my chart since I'm going to continue to temp :haha: )
> 
> Sending lots of love and :dust: to all of you whether is be baby dusty or sticky dust!!!



HEY LADY! So sorry AF got you this month -- BUT! Don't you talk like that!!! Sperm can survive up to 7 days inside you... so 2 days a week? That's MORE than enough time. I mean, heck, sometimes it just takes ONCE! :) Don't lose hope, please!

I definitely want you to keep your chin up... besides, how many women have you heard say they got pregnant when they kinda "stopped trying?" 

:hugs: I know it's frustrating, but don't lose sight of the goal- a beautiful God given baby. It will happen, don't give up! :baby:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks .. You actually just brought tears to my eyes :cry: it means so much to me.. :hugs: 

I have no chance of having a baby before I turn 30 ( in nov) which was my initial goal.. I think my emotions need a break .. I will be there to follow and support you ladies though :)


----------



## blueskies

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks .. You actually just brought tears to my eyes :cry: it means so much to me.. :hugs:
> 
> I have no chance of having a baby before I turn 30 ( in nov) which was my initial goal.. I think my emotions need a break .. I will be there to follow and support you ladies though :)


Didn't mean to make you cry - hope it's a good cry :) 

You know us ladies are always here for you to vent, talk, whatever. That's the best thing about this group. When I first joined I thought it was because I could ask any question I want and get tons of answers- but I'm starting to realize it's because it's a no judging, supportive, amazing group of gals...

That's enough of me being corny :) hehehe. :haha:

:hugs: chin up skeet, let me know if you need to chat xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thank you do much. Yes it was a good cry :) I love the support of All the ladies here.. That's why I've stuck around for so long :)


----------



## lmk423

Hey All!
I'm new to the boards--decided to get some support from others instead of the husband, who I'm sure I'm driving slowly INSANE with all this baby talk. I think if I utter the word discharge one more time we are headed for divorce LOL.

Anyways, this is our 2nd month TTC #1. I haven't been using OPK or temping or anything... will try for a couple months without all that stress first.

So far, we are just using preseed because it was recommended by my cousin who was TTC for 13 months and just got a BFP after her first month using Preseed

So far, according to my little iPhone app, I am 7dpo (as of 20 minutes ago) and CD 19. I have 26-27 day cycles so I will test on the 25th.

Symptom wise: This is the first month in recent history where I didn't notice really visible EWCM. I've been pretty tired lately and I had a 2 wipes of blood about 4dpo... I'm not sure what to make of that?? What do you think?

Oh, and my dad said "Are you pregnant?" randomly to me. LOL Hopefully he's right and he's the human HPT. Time will tell.

Fingers crossed for all your other TTC'ers that this is your month for a BFP


----------



## tigerlillie

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies I think I spoke too soon. Pretty sure af is here.. Wiped and had some brown.., I'm sure by morning she will be full force..
> 
> I'd like to thank all of you ladies and msmm for the support over the past 13 months.. It's been a long journey and all of you have made it more bearable with your kind words.. Unfortunetly I don't think I will be joining the testing threads as there is a very rare chance I will conceive in the next few months as I only see oh 2 nights a week since he got his new job.. I will probably subscribe to the next few testing threads but more or less to stalk and support all of you lovely ladies ( and to get help with my chart since I'm going to continue to temp :haha: )
> 
> Sending lots of love and :dust: to all of you whether is be baby dusty or sticky dust!!!



Hey Skeet,

SS :witch: has flown in for you this month xxx

When you have given your emotions the break they need we will all still be right here for you xxx It only takes 1 of his little fellas and as said before they can live for 5-7 days. 

How many times have you either read or heard of the one night stand where she got pg .... if anything like me alot.......so please do not lose the faith...it will happen and probably will when you least expect it :hugs: to hun xxxxx

Glad to hear that you are keeping up the temps, its amazing what they can tell us about our bodies and also lays a good foundation for when you are ready to get to it again xxxx

AFM: AF is just around the corner temps have dropped for 2nd day in a row and now below coverline so I will expect her any day now (due tomorrow)....Am I sad ...yeah a little but also glad that this could be a sign that my body has finally come right after 6 months of playing havoc with me.....onwards to April and trying for that Christmas baby xxx

:dust: for those still to test

A happy and healthy 9 months to those who received their :bfp:

:hugs: to those AF have made there visit FXed that next month will be our month xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN for me today on an IC and a Superdrug test. I know it's still early but I'm starting to feel maybe the cramps I've been having aren't anything significant. I'm up to 48 points in the FF early pregnancy signs thingy, not that close to the 80 points they say is a good indicator of pregnancy.


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Another BFN for me today on an IC and a Superdrug test. I know it's still early but I'm starting to feel maybe the cramps I've been having aren't anything significant. I'm up to 48 points in the FF early pregnancy signs thingy, not that close to the 80 points they say is a good indicator of pregnancy.

Same. Bfn on ic and only 40 points on ff. still early though hmm x


----------



## immy11

lmk423 said:


> Hey All!
> I'm new to the boards--decided to get some support from others instead of the husband, who I'm sure I'm driving slowly INSANE with all this baby talk. I think if I utter the word discharge one more time we are headed for divorce LOL.
> 
> Anyways, this is our 2nd month TTC #1. I haven't been using OPK or temping or anything... will try for a couple months without all that stress first.
> 
> So far, we are just using preseed because it was recommended by my cousin who was TTC for 13 months and just got a BFP after her first month using Preseed
> 
> So far, according to my little iPhone app, I am 7dpo (as of 20 minutes ago) and CD 19. I have 26-27 day cycles so I will test on the 25th.
> 
> Symptom wise: This is the first month in recent history where I didn't notice really visible EWCM. I've been pretty tired lately and I had a 2 wipes of blood about 4dpo... I'm not sure what to make of that?? What do you think?
> 
> Oh, and my dad said "Are you pregnant?" randomly to me. LOL Hopefully he's right and he's the human HPT. Time will tell.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all your other TTC'ers that this is your month for a BFP

Hello Welcome!
Telling us everything really does help to stop talking about things our OH's don't want to know! I'm sure is forum had saved many marriages! Lol
Your symptoms sound good, maybe the bleeding was implantation bleeding and you ovulated a little earlier than you thought?
Hope you get a :bfp: soon!! FX for you :)


----------



## samanthax

lmk423 said:


> Hey All!
> I'm new to the boards--decided to get some support from others instead of the husband, who I'm sure I'm driving slowly INSANE with all this baby talk. I think if I utter the word discharge one more time we are headed for divorce LOL.
> 
> Anyways, this is our 2nd month TTC #1. I haven't been using OPK or temping or anything... will try for a couple months without all that stress first.
> 
> So far, we are just using preseed because it was recommended by my cousin who was TTC for 13 months and just got a BFP after her first month using Preseed
> 
> So far, according to my little iPhone app, I am 7dpo (as of 20 minutes ago) and CD 19. I have 26-27 day cycles so I will test on the 25th.
> 
> Symptom wise: This is the first month in recent history where I didn't notice really visible EWCM. I've been pretty tired lately and I had a 2 wipes of blood about 4dpo... I'm not sure what to make of that?? What do you think?
> 
> Oh, and my dad said "Are you pregnant?" randomly to me. LOL Hopefully he's right and he's the human HPT. Time will tell.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all your other TTC'ers that this is your month for a BFP


Hey, and welcome! Im 9dpo you have the same cycle as me.. :D 
I think thats okay though.. I have had two dips on chartting this month so fingerscross! 

good luck! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

There's some good looking charts here! I'm keeping a close eye on them over the next few days. Don't worry about bfn at 10dpo. My first bfp was 12dpo and this time it was the same although I had an insanely light line at 11dpo. X


----------



## Ilikecake

To the ladies saying they're out because they're cramping..it doesn't always mean AF is on her way. Most ladies will still get the cramps even when they're pregnant.

Big hugs and lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ilikecake said:


> To the ladies saying they're out because they're cramping..it doesn't always mean AF is on her way. Most ladies will still get the cramps even when they're pregnant.
> 
> Big hugs and lots of baby dust to all.

I agree...I thought I was out because of cramping...but I got a bfp :) Not out until :witch: shows xxx


----------



## averitable

Thanks ladies, great to hear that - I was really convinced AF was about to show but still no sign.


----------



## alin3boys

sailors girl ~ how u feeling hun

iclkle ~ think im upto 46 points,another bfn today 12dpo but ff says not to test till 27th

skeet ~ sorry the witch got you hun,and twice is plenty with my 4th ds we only did the deed once entire cycle and i concieved withds 5 we dtd 3 times and i concieved it only takes 1 time hun

welcome lmk

AFM ~ Another bfn today with asdas own test 12dpo cd 26 (my cycles are between 19-34 days)crampy today,headache and empty feeling in stomache/nauseas,my temp dropped to 36.65 yesterday but back upto 36.82 this morning am i still in with a chance.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Fish&Chips said:


> There's some good looking charts here! I'm keeping a close eye on them over the next few days. Don't worry about bfn at 10dpo. My first bfp was 12dpo and this time it was the same although I had an insanely light line at 11dpo. X




Ilikecake said:


> To the ladies saying they're out because they're cramping..it doesn't always mean AF is on her way. Most ladies will still get the cramps even when they're pregnant.
> 
> Big hugs and lots of baby dust to all.

Thanks for that ladies, gives me a bit more hope :thumbup:

It's lovely to have some pregnant ladies looking our for us!


----------



## ickle pand

Alin FF gives ridiculous test dates, especially on your first couple of cycles. Mine says 14DPO when my LP is usually 12 or 13 days - as if women TTC have that kind of patience :) I've been testing since 7DPO lol!

Ocean pearl - How are you feeling? I'm not feeling so confident anymore. I hate this limbo land. I'm due to weigh-in for my diet tomorrow night and buy my food packs for the week. It'd be typical that if I'm going to get a BFP it'd be on Thursday morning after I've spent all that money when I'd have to stop the diet straight away lol!


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Alin FF gives ridiculous test dates, especially on your first couple of cycles. Mine says 14DPO when my LP is usually 12 or 13 days - as if women TTC have that kind of patience :) I've been testing since 7DPO lol!
> 
> Ocean pearl - How are you feeling? I'm not feeling so confident anymore. I hate this limbo land. I'm due to weigh-in for my diet tomorrow night and buy my food packs for the week. It'd be typical that if I'm going to get a BFP it'd be on Thursday morning after I've spent all that money when I'd have to stop the diet straight away lol!

Hi lovely, I'm feeling the same, a bit 'meh' really :nope: don't know of I'm in or out, just want to know. Everyone keeps saying it's too early to test but all I see are threads saying bfp at 9, 10dpo so makes you lose hope x


----------



## ickle pand

I know exactly what you mean. All sense and reason leaves you at this point in the 2WW. I just want to know so I can either plan my next cycle or celebrate :)


----------



## hope4bump

Just tested with frer. Not even a hint of a line - and frer's detect up to 6 days before date of AF. So I'm out for sure as LP is only 10 days :(


----------



## ickle pand

FRER's can only detect what's there - HCG doesn't build up enough to be detectable in urine until at least 2 or 3 days after implantation and implantation can happen anytime between 6-12DPO. Even with a 10 day LP, you could implant at 10DPO and not get a positive test until 13DPO. You're not out until AF shows.


----------



## blueskies

Well- another bfn this morning. Get to call the doctor today. I am thankful I finally get to figure out what's wrong with me... hoping he can fit me in PRONTO!

:hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> I know exactly what you mean. All sense and reason leaves you at this point in the 2WW. I just want to know so I can either plan my next cycle or celebrate :)

Exactly!


----------



## skeet9924

blueskies said:


> Well- another bfn this morning. Get to call the doctor today. I am thankful I finally get to figure out what's wrong with me... hoping he can fit me in PRONTO!
> 
> :hugs:

So sorry hun :hugs: I really hope the doctor gives you some answers fast!!!


----------



## manny82

So I m cd37 today 11dpo, dull cramps here and there, tired, lil gassy and constipated,checked cm it is creamy white.... last night i had pinching pain in my upper back/right shoulder area and i noticed my urine smells and I had fever.. this mornin i m feelin ok, negative thoughts comin to mind here and there..cant concertate on work...


----------



## kel21

Witch got me this morning! On to april and my spring chick!


----------



## kayyheyy

Ive been testing since 2 DPO im terrible!! My counter says 4 but i think im 6 DPO because i got my positive OPK on the 14th of March


----------



## samanthax

Yeah, im getting bfn :( x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi ladies CD25 today sore bbs as usual for this time of the month tons of white cm and a light stabby pain on my left side apart from that nothing may test tomorrow as getting impatient FX and good luck to everyone x


----------



## manny82

kel21 said:


> Witch got me this morning! On to april and my spring chick!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Ov still hasn't happened yet. I think today is the day though, judging by the temp dip and the ov pains.....I think the other ovary is giving it a go now. But since I'll only be 9DPO by the end of the month, I think I'll move on to April...April is a great month though, so here's hoping I'll get my BFP then. :) 

I'll still be stalking over here in March though. Can't wait to see more BFPs roll in! Good luck and :dust: to you all! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Honestly, I had bfns on 10 and 11dpo plus af type cramps and was adamant that I was out. I was so upset and remember seeing other people getting bfps around the same time. But it's very common. Xx


----------



## alin3boys

Been having bad cramping and backache today which is not norm for me unless pg so fingers crossed


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sounds promising! Are you going to test again?


----------



## ickle pand

I tested again when I got home from work and got another BFN. Will test again in the morning. As much as I'd love to be proven wrong, I just don't feel like this is our month. My temps always start to dip at 11DPO, apart from the cycle I was pregnant so I'll know more once I've temped.


----------



## manny82

ok ladies i thought i should share this yesterday as well today after lunch i had this weird panicky kind feeling in my stomach after eating + hot flash...lasted for like good 15 mins


----------



## hope4bump

ickle pand said:



> I tested again when I got home from work and got another BFN. Will test again in the morning. As much as I'd love to be proven wrong, I just don't feel like this is our month. My temps always start to dip at 11DPO, apart from the cycle I was pregnant so I'll know more once I've temped.

Fingers crossed your temps stay elevated xx :flower:


----------



## usamom

kayyheyy said:


> Ive been testing since 2 DPO im terrible!! My counter says 4 but i think im 6 DPO because i got my positive OPK on the 14th of March

wow! that's even more than me and I'm a certified POAS addict! I think I waited until 7 dpo- but I've been testing sometimes twice a day since then.. hope you get your BFP!


----------



## ocean_pearl

hope4bump said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> I tested again when I got home from work and got another BFN. Will test again in the morning. As much as I'd love to be proven wrong, I just don't feel like this is our month. My temps always start to dip at 11DPO, apart from the cycle I was pregnant so I'll know more once I've temped.
> 
> Fingers crossed your temps stay elevated xx :flower:Click to expand...

Ditto! :hugs:

This is my first month temping so I have no idea what to expect when AF comes in terms of temps x


----------



## blueskies

Going for bloods on Friday- if it comes back 110% negative, he wants to put me on Provera.

Anyone ever use this? Is this... safe? Also, what happens if I'm so recently pregnant that the blood test won't pick it up????

Advice would be great :)


----------



## DBZ34

blueskies said:


> Going for bloods on Friday- if it comes back 110% negative, he wants to put me on Provera.
> 
> Anyone ever use this? Is this... safe? Also, what happens if I'm so recently pregnant that the blood test won't pick it up????
> 
> Advice would be great :)

How many DPO are you again?


----------



## al335003

FISH&CHIPS: you got bnfs on 10, 11 DPO? When did you get your BFP? I'm highly encouraged over this since I also have had BFNs on 10-11 DPO... Tomorrow with be 14 Dpo for me but I'm considering waiting until Thursday to use the last test in my house...


----------



## skeet9924

blueskies said:


> Going for bloods on Friday- if it comes back 110% negative, he wants to put me on Provera.
> 
> Anyone ever use this? Is this... safe? Also, what happens if I'm so recently pregnant that the blood test won't pick it up????
> 
> Advice would be great :)

Provera is not good if you are pregnant..I don't know much about it but I have read stuff in the past about it.. It brings your luteal phase to an end and kick starts your period.. What cd are you on?


----------



## blueskies

Right now I am CD42 and 22DPO. My concern is - what happens if I did ovulate late, like say yesterday- and I go for bloods on Friday... and it's too early to tell so they're negative - and then on Saturday I start Provera but all along I was pregnant it was just too early to tell??

It's worrisome1


----------



## skeet9924

You could always wait another week or two if you'd like.. Do you often miss periods.. My doctor always makes me miss 2 before he will do anything.. My af came on cd 43 after only having spotting the previous month.. So you never know... Everytime I've missed af.. I just keep bding until she comes


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Blueskies,

I know how worrying it can be, my cycles have been all over the place the last 6 months.

My doctor like Skeets always waits till I have missed 2 cycles before they will look at doing anything as they say it is common for woman to miss a cycle every now and again.

I personally would wait and BD as often as you can ..... but I am one that would rather mother nature take her course than take meds that could play around with my system.



AFM: Well I was sure AF was going to come today after 2 days of declining temps but temp has shot back up again today and no signs of her coming hmmmmm

I gather I am somewhere between 12-14 DPO the reason I say this is I have 2 charts with FF one if F other C, chart that is F says 14DPO and C chart says 12DPO so I am slighty confused lol as they are a mirror image of each other lol

Well if she doesnt arrive by tonight I will test first thing in the morning ...had better go buy some tests today then lol


----------



## SIEGAL

The one month of 6 I do not post here and I get a possible bfp (will test with digi tm as its only 11 DPO today)! I was getting too depressed to post here every month but I am soo anxious now and just hoping it sticks and is not a chemical.
what do you think:
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## immy11

SIEGAL said:


> The one month of 6 I do not post here and I get a possible bfp (will test with digi tm as its only 11 DPO today)! I was getting too depressed to post here every month but I am soo anxious now and just hoping it sticks and is not a chemical.
> what do you think:

:bfp: CONGRATS!


----------



## lmk423

Congrats...looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## ickle pand

Bfn with a big temp drop this morning, although I had to correct it because I woke a little earlier than I usually do. Pretty sure I'm out now.


----------



## gonnabamom

SIEGAL said:


> The one month of 6 I do not post here and I get a possible bfp (will test with digi tm as its only 11 DPO today)! I was getting too depressed to post here every month but I am soo anxious now and just hoping it sticks and is not a chemical.
> what do you think:

Looks like a :bfp: to me. Congrats


----------



## Sholi

Hi all, I'm 8dpo today and have nothing to report, not even sore bb's. I won't be testing before af is due as last month's chemical was heartbreaking. If anything changes I'll post, either way I'm quietly lurking in the shadows keeping an eye on everyone lol 

Fx'd for everyone, :hug:


----------



## Jen_mom24

Think im out ladies, temps are dropping today, getting some mild cramps too. :'( think I may go back on bc as I am not coping at all with my hormone surges. Any advice?? I have cried pretty much everyday for 2 weeks. :'( damn these emotions!! 
Good luck to the rest of you! X


----------



## gonnabamom

Hi ladies, I woke up at about 2am - could not sleep as all I could think about was :test: So by 3am I could not wait anymore. This is what I got? 
I think faintly positive, today I am CD 30
:help:
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Fish&Chips

al335003 said:


> FISH&CHIPS: you got bnfs on 10, 11 DPO? When did you get your BFP? I'm highly encouraged over this since I also have had BFNs on 10-11 DPO... Tomorrow with be 14 Dpo for me but I'm considering waiting until Thursday to use the last test in my house...

Hi hun, I got my bfp at 12dpo. Even then it was incredibly faint on an frer. I have my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Big temp drop below coverline at 11dpo I'm due on tomorrow so I know I'm out :(


----------



## ickle pand

Same here ocean :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Same here ocean :hugs:

Crap isn't it? When are you due on?:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Tomorrow or Friday. It's very crap. Had a wee cry and got a cuddle from DH before he left for work. Have pulled myself together so I can get to work too.


----------



## hope4bump

Same here. I always have temp drops two days before AF. And mine dropped loads, was never really high anyway. I feel really deflated. Xx sorry about your temp drops Ickle pand and ocean_pearl :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> Tomorrow or Friday. It's very crap. Had a wee cry and got a cuddle from DH before he left for work. Have pulled myself together so I can get to work too.

:hugs: sorry lovely. 

Was kind of half hoping it was an implantation dip but deep down I know it's not.

Next cycle I'm going to just relax about it, not read or be on here too much as it makes me obsess. Just dtd around fertile time. No more early testing either.


----------



## JLondon

Sorry about your temp drops girls :hugs:

Still not out for a 2012 baby though :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alin3boys

I don't know whats going on bfn again this morning light bleeding and cramps but temp shot up to 37.00


----------



## hope4bump

I will definitely not have a 2012 baby :cry: my cycles are long and irregular, this one added up to 50 days... Good luck to everybody else though x


----------



## ocean_pearl

hope4bump said:


> I will definitely not have a 2012 baby :cry: my cycles are long and irregular, this one added up to 50 days... Good luck to everybody else though x

:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

ocean_pearl said:


> :hugs: sorry lovely.
> 
> Was kind of half hoping it was an implantation dip but deep down I know it's not.
> 
> Next cycle I'm going to just relax about it, not read or be on here too much as it makes me obsess. Just dtd around fertile time. No more early testing either.

I wish I could relax. I tried going 2 months without temping but my CBFM didn't give me any peaks and that just stressed me out more. I'm on medication and a diet that I have to stop as soon as I get a BFP so I have to test early too.

3 more cycles before we go back to the FS so hopefully one of them will be the one.


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry lovely.
> 
> Was kind of half hoping it was an implantation dip but deep down I know it's not.
> 
> Next cycle I'm going to just relax about it, not read or be on here too much as it makes me obsess. Just dtd around fertile time. No more early testing either.
> 
> I wish I could relax. I tried going 2 months without temping but my CBFM didn't give me any peaks and that just stressed me out more. I'm on medication and a diet that I have to stop as soon as I get a BFP so I have to test early too.
> 
> 3 more cycles before we go back to the FS so hopefully one of them will be the one.Click to expand...

I hope you never have to see that fs :hugs:


----------



## Cheska

Gonnabamom - congrats on that :bfp: h and h 9 month!

Siegal - looks like a :bfp: to me but I've read other ladies say the pink dye tests are more reliable the the blue. Fx'ed! 

Icklepand, oceanpearl and hoping4bump big :hugs: 

Afm- af due between today and sat. Everything's aching like shes on her way so I think I'll be heading over to April v soon! Going to try and relax too like you said oceanpearl as I feel sure this is why it's not happening. Easier said then done though. Going to ban myself from here and just come to update xxx


----------



## Cheska

Fish and chips what tests did you use?


----------



## immy11

gonnabamom said:


> Hi ladies, I woke up at about 2am - could not sleep as all I could think about was :test: So by 3am I could not wait anymore. This is what I got?
> I think faintly positive, today I am CD 30
> :help:

Faintly positive!? Thats a great :bfp: !!! CONGRATS!


----------



## gonnabamom

Thank you soooo much,:hugs:

Its great to have you ladies to check these things with.:happydance:


----------



## gonnabamom

To all the other gals who it did not work out for this month:hugs:
I hope next month will be the one for you! If its any help, (I can get quite intense) the way I've tried to stay calm and relaxed this month is by distracting myself constantly - not allowing to much time for idle obsessing- I've watched a lot of movies (funny ones that make me laugh) I still had a christmas gift voucher for the beauty salon so I booked myself in for a facial and massage. I've prayed - a lot. I've tried positive mantra's everyday, saying my days will be calm and peaceful and that I will keep getting good news. The fact that we spend a lot of time on week ends car shopping for this new family we are going to have has helped me focus on other things.:flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cheska said:


> Fish and chips what tests did you use?

With my 1st bfp I got a negative at 10dpo using an FRER, a negative at 11dpo using an IC, a VERY VERY faint positive at 12dpo using an FRER and then a definite positive on a CB digital at 13dpo.

This time I just used ICs until I thought I saw something at 11dpo. It was incredibly faint to the point where I often couldn't see a thing. I had to put it up to the light and lay something white behind it just to see it!! I got a much more convincing line on an IC at 12dpo and then did a digi which confirmed it.

Hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm out girls. A day early too.


Also my luteal phase was only 10 days this month as my cycle was 26 days so it's getting shorter. I'm taking b vits from today to try and lengthen it, is there anything else I can do girls?


----------



## manny82

hello ladies...congrats to all bfps...
and :hugs::hugs: to those who got af....

CD 38 and 12dpo for me today, very bad backache last night only one right side and cramps in front right side, ok and I did q-tip test last nite it came out creamy, No blood or brownish ...

I did test this morning and it was positive for 2 minutes then the line disappeared...
no signs today only af like cramps here and there...dry kinda cm checked on panty it was whitish yellowish color...and heartburn.....


----------



## horseypants

manny, fingers crossed for you!

i got a positive yesterday and it was slightly darker today. i am cautiously prego after a loss in september.

hugs to the ladies who the witch got.

:dust: to those still waiting 

:kiss:


----------



## manny82

horseypants said:


> manny, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> i got a positive yesterday and it was slightly darker today. i am cautiously prego after a loss in september.
> 
> hugs to the ladies who the witch got.
> 
> :dust: to those still waiting
> 
> :kiss:

congrats.......n How many DPO are you


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs!! H & H 9 months!! :) 

:hugs: to those AF got. I hope next cycle is the one for you!


----------



## horseypants

manny, i'm 9dpo today. the lines are so faint, but definitely there xo


----------



## manny82

horseypants said:


> manny, i'm 9dpo today. the lines are so faint, but definitely there xo

:flower::happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

ocean_pearl said:


> I'm out girls. A day early too.
> 
> 
> Also my luteal phase was only 10 days this month as my cycle was 26 days so it's getting shorter. I'm taking b vits from today to try and lengthen it, is there anything else I can do girls?

I also have a 10 day LP :( sorry she got you. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

ocean_pearl said:


> I'm out girls. A day early too.
> 
> 
> Also my luteal phase was only 10 days this month as my cycle was 26 days so it's getting shorter. I'm taking b vits from today to try and lengthen it, is there anything else I can do girls?

Oh no :hugs:

I've heard lots of good things about B6. I'm not sure exactly how you take it, but I'm sure Dr Google will have some answers or someone here will be able to help you.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats horsey pants
TMI Alert cd=26
today ive had yet more thick white cm loads of it and badly constipated that was my first symptom with both my other pregnancies, slight back ache and a few twinges on left side sore bbs but thats normal for me and dreamt last night i had a postive pregnancy test.. have not had chance to get a test so googleing all my symptoms instead...


----------



## usamom

horseypants said:


> manny, i'm 9dpo today. the lines are so faint, but definitely there xo

woo hoo!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bookity

horseypants said:


> manny, i'm 9dpo today. the lines are so faint, but definitely there xo

So you got your first positive at 8 dpo? Me too! Congratulations and may your positives get stronger and stronger!


----------



## manny82

Bookity said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> manny, i'm 9dpo today. the lines are so faint, but definitely there xo
> 
> So you got your first positive at 8 dpo? Me too! Congratulations and may your positives get stronger and stronger!Click to expand...




usamom said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> manny, i'm 9dpo today. the lines are so faint, but definitely there xo
> 
> woo hoo!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Ladies
I did test this morning and it was positive for 2 minutes then the line disappeared...
no signs today only af like cramps here and there...dry kinda cm checked on panty it was whitish yellowish color and heartburn.....


----------



## Bookity

manny82 said:


> Ladies
> I did test this morning and it was positive for 2 minutes then the line disappeared...
> no signs today only af like cramps here and there...dry kinda cm checked on panty it was whitish yellowish color and heartburn.....

I'm sorry, I was responding to horseypants....

I have never heard of that happening before. Did you take another test? Are you planning to? Did the positive come up during the time limit (I'm assuming it did)?


----------



## manny82

Bookity said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies
> I did test this morning and it was positive for 2 minutes then the line disappeared...
> no signs today only af like cramps here and there...dry kinda cm checked on panty it was whitish yellowish color and heartburn.....
> 
> I'm sorry, I was responding to horseypants....
> 
> I have never heard of that happening before. Did you take another test? Are you planning to? Did the positive come up during the time limit (I'm assuming it did)?Click to expand...

I thought u re replying to me..:haha:

yes it came like right away lasted for 2 - 3 minutes...AF due in 2 days i will wait..


----------



## LolaLouLou

:witch: flew in today along with a proper temp drop.. On to April it is for me...:cry: Two more months of this and I 'll be reaching the 2 year mark of TTC... uggg.

:dust: to all the other March testers!


----------



## manny82

LolaLouLou said:


> :witch: flew in today along with a proper temp drop.. On to April it is for me...:cry: Two more months of this and I 'll be reaching the 2 year mark of TTC... uggg.
> 
> :dust: to all the other March testers!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

ickle pand said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> I'm out girls. A day early too.
> 
> 
> Also my luteal phase was only 10 days this month as my cycle was 26 days so it's getting shorter. I'm taking b vits from today to try and lengthen it, is there anything else I can do girls?
> 
> Oh no :hugs:
> 
> I've heard lots of good things about B6. I'm not sure exactly how you take it, but I'm sure Dr Google will have some answers or someone here will be able to help you.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm going to look into it as I've read with a short lp the uterine lining starts shedding before the egg can attach :( onto the next month to us! Here's hoping for a Christmas baby x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats horsey! So happy for you!! Xx


----------



## echo

wth?! Cervix is high and soft! And sharp, throbbing, stabbing pains on left all day today. Am I ovulating? So high I could barely reach and can't tell if its open or closed! I thought I already ovulated, but my body has deceived me in the past. No other PMS symptoms so far, aside from the freaky dreams, so maybe I haven't o'd yet. We'll see!

Congrats to the new BFP's! Hope I'll get one soon!


----------



## manny82

this afternoon i felt lil wet down there and i went to check and it was brown spotting but when i wiped it was white..no af alike cramps, but bloated....legs re achey....af due in 2 two days


----------



## horseypants

bookity - yes, i first saw a faint line yesterday at 8dpo! <3


----------



## girlinyork

My cycles are completely out. Think I am ovulating today. I'm testing April 4th at this rate x


----------



## manny82

girlinyork said:


> My cycles are completely out. Think I am ovulating today. I'm testing April 4th at this rate x

:dust:


----------



## al335003

OCEAN: I also was having a very short LP and then MrsMM suggested B6 and I did some online research... here is what I have found- B6 can help with lengthening the LP but some women have adverse reactions to it. It is suggested to take 50-100mg per day. Some doctors used to recommend it to women to help with morning sickness, so at the dosage of 50-100mg it is safe to take during pregnancy. Also it is a water soluble vitamin so any extra is extracted through urine. A theory as to why/how it helps lengthen the LP is because it delays ovulation until the eggs are mature, then once the eggs are mature and released they have a better chance of surviving and at the same time it helps the lining stay longer for the mature/fertilized egg to attach. B6 is also known to help lessen pre-af and af symptoms like back aches, breakouts and sore bbs. 

I started taking 100mg of B6 on February 12th (Day 1 of my current cycle). I have had no bad reactions other than very vivid dreams and bright yellow wee! I ovulated 5 days later than normal and had a 14 (and counting) day LP. I also have not had any sore bbs (usually they are sore from ov to af). 

I hope this helps a little!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Tested today and got a BFN. I'm only 10DPO but i'm expecting AF either tomorrow or Friday as my cycles are 28/29 days and today is CD28. I'm really hoping AF stays away but i'm trying not to get my hopes up to high


----------



## Bookity

Mrs.Resa said:


> Tested today and got a BFN. I'm only 10DPO but i'm expecting AF either tomorrow or Friday as my cycles are 28/29 days and today is CD28. I'm really hoping AF stays away but i'm trying not to get my hopes up to high

Dol you know if you always have a short LP (time between ovulation and next cycle)? Or did you ovulate late this cycle? You may still have some time.


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies......congrats to ALL the bfps wow theres lots.....sorry ladies whos af came

Afm....im 5 dpo feeling not to bad......can some have a look at my chart tell me what ya think


----------



## echo

girlinyork said:


> My cycles are completely out. Think I am ovulating today. I'm testing April 4th at this rate x

I feel you. I'm on cd 38. I have now thought I was ovulating 3 times so far this cycle. Still not completely sure if I have. What caused yours to go out of whack? I was stressing...


----------



## averitable

Hey all

Congrats to the bfps and :hugs: to those the witch got...

CD23, 10dpo. Only thing that could remotely be called a symptom is sore and ITCHY bbs - sore is usual before AF but the itching is weird!

I've heard great things about vit b6 increasing progesterone and LP - I think that's my problem after coming off Cerazette, my cycles have been too short for anything to stick...


----------



## immy11

Two days ago I had a pregnant 1-2 on a cbd and today it says 'not pregnant'
I guess i'm having another chemical, this is bullshit i need a break :(


----------



## echo

immy11 said:


> Two days ago I had a pregnant 1-2 on a cbd and today it says 'not pregnant'
> I guess i'm having another chemical, this is bullshit i need a break :(

:hugs:
That is why they say you shouldn't test until you are a week late. Its just so hard to repress the urge to know RIGHT NOW. I've only had one chemical, and its heartbreaking. I'm sorry.


----------



## usamom

immy11 said:


> Two days ago I had a pregnant 1-2 on a cbd and today it says 'not pregnant'
> I guess i'm having another chemical, this is bullshit i need a break :(

I'm so sorry...:hugs:


----------



## Cheska

:hugs: so sorry immy I'll keep my fx'ed your wrong x

Lolaloulou sorry it's taking so long to get your :bfp: I dont know how you cope I'm already at banging my head against a brick wall and I'm only on month #8. :dust: for April x

Horseypants congrats. H and h 9 month!!

Oceanpearl - sorry the :witch: flew in! are you taking vitamin b6 or vitamin b complex. Big difference as the complex only contains about 2mg of actual b6 itself whereas as somebody else who mentioned it, I bought 50mg b6 and am taking two tablets a day. Have been taking two month and increased my LP by one day in one month that's why I'm a bit unsure when af is due now. 10day LP seems to be a bit borderline some docs think too short others think it's ok xxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

AF flew in yesterday. I have one more try with clomid, then who knows what? Fx for April!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Bookity said:


> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> Tested today and got a BFN. I'm only 10DPO but i'm expecting AF either tomorrow or Friday as my cycles are 28/29 days and today is CD28. I'm really hoping AF stays away but i'm trying not to get my hopes up to high
> 
> Dol you know if you always have a short LP (time between ovulation and next cycle)? Or did you ovulate late this cycle? You may still have some time.Click to expand...

Last cycle and this cyle i seemed to have ovulated later at CD18. Last cycle i had a 11 day LP, the cycle before that was 13. I've always had a 28 or 29 day cycle so it'll be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## ickle pand

Boxxy - You have quite a few open circles in your chart. What's the reason for them? Sleep deprivation? Taking temps more than half an hour apart from your usual time? Because they might affect how accurate your chart is. 

AFM - I was 100% sure I was out yesterday after my temp dropped but it's risen again today. Not getting my hopes up yet, just very confused.


----------



## tigerlillie

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Ohhh Immy ss hun :hugs:

AFM: Either 13 or 15DPO temp still up this morning which is a good sign either way for me as temps usually start to drop 2-3 days before AF arrives and according to normal 31 day cycle should have been here yesterday but if I did O 2 days later will be due tomorrow. 

Was going to buy a test yesterday but didnt get round to it, but then I thought 1 more day wont make any difference lol

Am off away for the weekend so am likely to test then if AF doesnt show her ugly face.


----------



## tigerlillie

ickle pand said:


> Boxxy - You have quite a few open circles in your chart. What's the reason for them? Sleep deprivation? Taking temps more than half an hour apart from your usual time? Because they might affect how accurate your chart is.
> 
> AFM - I was 100% sure I was out yesterday after my temp dropped but it's risen again today. Not getting my hopes up yet, just very confused.

I know the feeling Ickle mine went down on cd12 and 13 and bounced back up yesterday and today, should have had AF yesterday but so far a no show...and no symptoms of her coming except tender to touch Boobies...


----------



## ickle pand

AF is due tomorrow or Saturday for me. But my temp always drops on cd 11 when AF is on her way so I thought I was out. I have no symptoms after from cramping that I've had since ovulation, a mild headache and being gassy. Just a waiting game now.


----------



## tigerlillie

The TTW sucks doesn't it lol seems to take forever lol

I don't remember it ever taking this long when I wasn't TTC lol


----------



## ickle pand

So true! I sometimes wish I didn't know as much as I do so I could relax a bit more :)


----------



## mummyof2girlz

omg i just got my bfp how do i upload a pic from my mobile


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i think Ive managed to upload my test came us positive before i could even put the cap back on.


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats to all the Bfp! Think it's O day tomorrow. No charting tho. Got too involved when ttc no1 so restricting to just a few opk :)


----------



## boxxey

Thats early 5dpo congrats


----------



## Cheska

Ickle I feel the same about wishing I didnt know so much. How do people get preg by accident ffs!!!!!

Afm I'm out and gutted.


----------



## Jen_mom24

think ive got my bfp! hubby confirmed it but the line is very thin so will have to retest tomorrow!!
fingers crossed!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

im about thirteen dpo my ticker is wrong


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :)

I got my BFP at 9DPO this morning... FINALLY :yipee:

Could you update please MrsMM? I was down to test on the 31st I think but my cycle was much shorter this time round (thanks to soy!).

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/08d87f7c.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/photo7.jpg

Sorry for the humongous pics, I don't know how to make them smaller!

GL and babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Number2in2012

Congrats to the many BFP's!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Wishing a H&H:cloud9: to you all!!!

As for me, AF flew in for me today,3 days late.I'm so glad I resisted the urge to test.I think I will go back to NTNP, it's a lot less stressful...


----------



## Jen_mom24

https://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab327/13rainbeau/DSC00115.jpg 
argh!! better irl but can u see them??


----------



## Cheska

Huge congrats Jen mom and ttc lolly! Just being nosy how long you two ladies been ttc? 

Sorry the witch got you number2in2012. How can you ntnp when it's something you want. I need heeelllppp to try and chill about it pls x


----------



## echo

Hey congrats to the new bfp's!!

afm: ewcm!! yay!


----------



## manny82

congrats to bfps...


----------



## manny82

Hello ladies,CD39 &#8211; 13DPO for me today..same old dull af like cramps on and off.. checking my cervix yesterday I noticed that my lady part was swollen It was a little hard to insert the finger to check..nothing else to report&#8230;af is due for me tomorrow or Saturday&#8230;.


----------



## Number2in2012

Cheska said:


> Huge congrats Jen mom and ttc lolly! Just being nosy how long you two ladies been ttc?
> 
> Sorry the witch got you number2in2012. How can you ntnp when it's something you want. I need heeelllppp to try and chill about it pls x

It is definitely something I want, but after almost 5 years and no BFP, TTC can be really heatbreaking...NTNP just means that if it happens, I will be elated!If it does'nt, I will not be depressed every month. This is something thats out of my hands, so I think I'm choosing the less stressful route.:shrug:


----------



## Jen_mom24

had my mirena out 19th Jan!!! so not any time at all!


----------



## lovelychic

Is anyone 7 or 8 dpo?


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on all the BFP's it's sooo awesome to see


----------



## mummyof2girlz

12-13dpo came up straight away!!


----------



## manny82

mummyof2girlz said:


> View attachment 359187
> 
> 
> 
> 12-13dpo came up straight away!!

COngrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

manny82 said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 359187
> 
> 
> 
> 12-13dpo came up straight away!!
> 
> COngrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

thank you in shock i think... i also had af cramps for the last few days so dont be disheartened


----------



## Bookity

mummyof2girlz said:


> View attachment 359187
> 
> 
> 
> 12-13dpo came up straight away!!

Congrats! I took a test like this when I got my bfp with my first. I bought 2 different tests to take at the same time and this was the first, the second I had to pee in a cup and use a dropper, I was shaking so much doing that because the positve came up so quickly on the one like this! I too was at 13 dpo.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i only bought a test as the girl i work with said i should i didnt even expect anything to come up but it was positive by the time i could put the lid on and ive had to sit all day at work biting my tongue, have midwife on the 19th of april had a few symptoms including slightly tender bbs, stomach cramps, lots of white cm


----------



## Jen_mom24

wow!! congrats mummyof2girlz!!!!
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Cheska - This was our 7th month TTC :flower:

Congrats to the other BFP's! x


----------



## medic76097

Congrats ladies! So jealous!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

ttc_lolly said:


> Cheska - This was our 7th month TTC :flower:
> 
> Congrats to the other BFP's! x

Congrats!

What does 'mon' stand for on your chart?


----------



## edgybeautyx

I did my 1st test got a faint positive so i am in! AF due 2 days don't think she will be visiting .


----------



## echo

Wow. MrsMM is going to have a lot of catching up to do! Hope she's enjoying her vacation!


----------



## lizlovelust

So i think we are going to NTNP, no more OPKs they drive me mad, just temping now and going with the flow

Onto april...


----------



## Bookity

echo said:


> Wow. MrsMM is going to have a lot of catching up to do! Hope she's enjoying her vacation!

She should be back today/tomorrow right?


----------



## JLondon

Wow an influx of BFP's Congratulations girls H&H 9 months to each of you :happydance:

:hugs: to those of you who got your AF

... and of course :dust::dust::dust: for your future BFP's


----------



## gonnabamom

Jen_mom24 said:


> https://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab327/13rainbeau/DSC00115.jpg
> argh!! better irl but can u see them??

I can see it - congrats!:flower:


----------



## gonnabamom

mummyof2girlz said:


> View attachment 359187
> 
> 
> 
> 12-13dpo came up straight away!!

Oh wow thats exciting congrats on your:bfp:


----------



## edgybeautyx

Congrats on your BFP too!!


----------



## luna_19

Wow so many bfps! Congrats to everyone :)


----------



## Jen_mom24

Thank you! I'am still doubting it =/ 
just tested again lmao... its still the same! 
Well i really must not poas again until the morning!!
Congratulations to all the BFP's!!
So sorry to all that the witch visited!
Lots of sticky babydust to all! xx


----------



## gonnabamom

Cheska said:


> Ickle I feel the same about wishing I didnt know so much. How do people get preg by accident ffs!!!!!
> 
> Afm I'm out and gutted.

:hugs: Don't know if I'm so sure either about my :bfp: yesterday, started spotting on and off today :nope:


----------



## gonnabamom

echo said:


> immy11 said:
> 
> 
> Two days ago I had a pregnant 1-2 on a cbd and today it says 'not pregnant'
> I guess i'm having another chemical, this is bullshit i need a break :(
> 
> :hugs:
> That is why they say you shouldn't test until you are a week late. Its just so hard to repress the urge to know RIGHT NOW. I've only had one chemical, and its heartbreaking. I'm sorry.Click to expand...

Sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## edgybeautyx

gonnabamom said:


> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Ickle I feel the same about wishing I didnt know so much. How do people get preg by accident ffs!!!!!
> 
> Afm I'm out and gutted.
> 
> :hugs: Don't know if I'm so sure either about my :bfp: yesterday, started spotting on and off today :nope:Click to expand...

could it be late implantation? :/ i'm sorry :(


----------



## ickle pand

ocean_pearl said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Cheska - This was our 7th month TTC :flower:
> 
> Congrats to the other BFP's! x
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> What does 'mon' stand for on your chart?Click to expand...

It stands for monitor as in a fertility monitor :)


----------



## gonnabamom

LolaLouLou said:


> :witch: flew in today along with a proper temp drop.. On to April it is for me...:cry: Two more months of this and I 'll be reaching the 2 year mark of TTC... uggg.
> 
> :dust: to all the other March testers!

So sorry, it can be such an emotional rollercoaster:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry Immy. Xx

I had some spotting a day or two after my bfp but have had nothing since. Fingers crossed it's the same for you. Xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


And it appears like there has been a BFP frenzy in my absence, WOW!

I have catching up to do, so here goes..... (If I miss anyone [on front page] please let me know)



WEDNESDAY
:test:* MRS. RESA, and NEW2BUMPS*!!:test:

_________________________________________________________________

TODAY

:test:* 2016, DONSSWEETPEA, JEN_MOM24, SNOWFLAKES, and TASSIEGAL*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *SNOWFLAKES, HOPE4BUMP, JLONDON, AD_ASTRA, GONNABAMOM, FLUFFADUCK, SAMANTHAX, LMK423, SIEGAL, and EDGYBEAUTYX* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, CHARISSE28, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, MEDEA1978, DANSWIFEY31, MACCA01, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, WANT A 4th, SYKORA, ADROPLET, HOPE0678, SARAHAK, BECCABOOP, KERAHSMOM* :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *TRYIN_BABY, JLONDON, TORRES, JANNA, AD_ASTRA, GONNABAMOM, HERCFREAK, SAILORSGIRL, SIEGAL, HORSEYPANTS, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, JEN_MOM24, TTC_LOLLY, and EDGYBEAUTYX* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here. 


Sorry if I missed any of you, I was gone for a while, as it was my B-day on St. Patty's day Saturday and DW took me on a lovely trip! cake: Happy Belated St. Patty's Day b-day ORCHID667, HAJ624, and LILYV :cake:) We went to Las Vegas!!! And guess what, I won some money! Not a lot, but enough!!! I didn't lose! I am back now though and have caught up and will be with you for the long haul (until my next vacay in Aug.) I was so amazed at how much I missed logging on to BnB! 


*LIZLOVELUST* before I left you said you were getting an appt, I hope that you have gotten scheduled as AF has come in rather strangely GL:dust:


*JLONDON* :happydance: I am soooo happy for you Hun! I can't wait to follow this pregnancy with hope from myself!:flower:


*ILIKECAKE* Hey Hun! How are things? How are you feeling? Scan coming up right? :flower:


*SKEET9924* :hugs: I know how you are feeling, especially to have to take a break. I am currently on a break and had one in Dec. as well, after 34+ months of TTC. I have enjoyed you on the BnB threads and KNOW you will be chiming in before we know it with a most fabulous dark pink BFP! I have tremendous hope that during those lovely times that you and OH get to see each other, there will be lovely SPARKS flying and it will be perfect timing. What better story to tell a LO than they were concieved at a most wonderful time... Don't worry about the age, you will be just as capable and happy when you you do get that LO, I just know it! I am pruod of your strength and look forward to a suprise message here soon, I will certainly be here STILL. :hugs::dust::dust:


*MANNY82* FXD for this upcoming BFP!:dust:


*SMANATHAX and LMK423* Welcome to the BFP Party! I added you to the TBD on ffront page until you send me some dates... GL FXD!:dust:


*BLUESKIES* hope you get an appt soon Hun:hugs::dust:


*HOPE4BUMP* FXD Hun!:dust:


*AL335003* so glad that the B6 has helped. This LP is important and it seems to be one less thing to be in your way of TTC. I know that there is aBFP waiting for you around the very next corner we come to! :dust:


*DBZ34* I had a cycle like this in Dec., I will see you testing in April!:dust:


*SIEGAL* isn't that something, you dropped in before thinking about joining and then woohoo, a BFP! I am sooo happy for you Hun! Although you weren't here the whole month, I totally remember and have been routing for you. So glad things have come around, I know this is a sticky BFP!:dust:


*GIRLINYORK* these types of cycles happen, I have plenty of welcoming space for you in April!:dust:


*MUMMYOF2GIRLZB] YAY! As with SIEGAL, I was sooo filled with joy to see you get this BFP! I am so happy for you it is totally a great birthday month for me, seeing all of you ladies that I have been with for cycle after cycle get the BFP you so rightfully deserve! I WILL be following this journey!


IMMY11 I was soooo happy to see that BFP! I am no so destroyed and sad WITH you at your loss! I have nothing but hope and  for you for the future! WE will both get the BFPs soon Hun, please hang in there


 so very sorry that AF has flown in on you LALAR, SOOKIESNIQUE, SAMJ732, MISSBABES, BUTTERWORTH, LIZLOVELUST, THEETERNAL, AMP26, SKEET9924, KEL21, OCEAN_PEARL, LOLALOULOU, SCOOBYDRLP, CHESKA, and NUMBER2IN2012 I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines! (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On 8DPO end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



Ladies When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to page 94 to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



AFM... Sorry if I missed any of you, I was gone for a while, as it was my B-day on St. Patty's day Saturday and DW took me on a lovely trip! We went to Las Vegas!!! And guess what, I won some money! Not a lot, but enough!!! I didn't lose! I am back now though and have caught up and will be with you for the long haul (until my next vacay in Aug.) I was so amazed at how much I missed logging on to BnB! I also got all my results back from the tests the week we left. All is good but we will be taking steps to TTC. I have written a proper post in my journal.... 


*First Page Updated**


----------



## ttc_lolly

ocean_pearl said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Cheska - This was our 7th month TTC :flower:
> 
> Congrats to the other BFP's! x
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> What does 'mon' stand for on your chart?Click to expand...

Thanks hun :)

It stands for monitor - as in the CBFM :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

double post!


----------



## lovelychic

hello everyone:flower: im new and expecting to get my bfp on 28th/29th!!:thumbup:


----------



## gonnabamom

edgybeautyx said:


> gonnabamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Ickle I feel the same about wishing I didnt know so much. How do people get preg by accident ffs!!!!!
> 
> Afm I'm out and gutted.
> 
> :hugs: Don't know if I'm so sure either about my :bfp: yesterday, started spotting on and off today :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> could it be late implantation? :/ i'm sorry :(Click to expand...

I could do with some advice really, its my first :bfp: ever! But (sorry if TMI) the "spotting" happened twice today early morning and evening. It's more just like clots and then nothing. Keep running to the loo to check, its ridiculous! No pain though just a bit tender. Would this still be termed as spotting?


----------



## gonnabamom

lovelychic said:


> hello everyone:flower: im new and expecting to get my bfp on 28th/29th!!:thumbup:

Hi, good luck and :dust: to you


----------



## edgybeautyx

gonnabamom said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonnabamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Ickle I feel the same about wishing I didnt know so much. How do people get preg by accident ffs!!!!!
> 
> Afm I'm out and gutted.
> 
> :hugs: Don't know if I'm so sure either about my :bfp: yesterday, started spotting on and off today :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> could it be late implantation? :/ i'm sorry :(Click to expand...
> 
> I could do with some advice really, its my first :bfp: ever! But (sorry if TMI) the "spotting" happened twice today early morning and evening. It's more just like clots and then nothing. Keep running to the loo to check, its ridiculous! No pain though just a bit tender. Would this still be termed as spotting?Click to expand...

Oh clotting :/ clotting never a good sign during menstrul yeah but while pregnant no. it might be a chemical :shrug: let's hope it's not that you have a safe pregnancy. i'm sorry :/


----------



## Fish&Chips

gonnabamom said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonnabamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheska said:
> 
> 
> Ickle I feel the same about wishing I didnt know so much. How do people get preg by accident ffs!!!!!
> 
> Afm I'm out and gutted.
> 
> :hugs: Don't know if I'm so sure either about my :bfp: yesterday, started spotting on and off today :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> could it be late implantation? :/ i'm sorry :(Click to expand...
> 
> I could do with some advice really, its my first :bfp: ever! But (sorry if TMI) the "spotting" happened twice today early morning and evening. It's more just like clots and then nothing. Keep running to the loo to check, its ridiculous! No pain though just a bit tender. Would this still be termed as spotting?Click to expand...

Hi hun. When I had my spotting it had a few stringy bits in it. Is that like what you had or is it more like wet clots? Also was it brown or red? X


----------



## hazeleyes1556

I know it's almost the end of the month, but I'm due the 25th.

It may be because I've been home all day but I can't eat enough to get full, I'm starving constantly It's annoying. 

My cycles have been irregular, been getting a positive OPK around CD 10 and cycles range from 23-35


----------



## BabyHopes.

I have a couple questions for you ladies - as you always sound so knowledgeable about everything!

I had a CP in Feb, and this is my first cycle after that happened. I'm on CD 31 - I'm usually right on 28 days. I'm 3 days late, but still no sign of AF. Is it normal to be all screwed up? I thought it was early enough that I would bounce back. 

That being said, I'm also not convinced that I O'ed at all - I didn't have any of my 'usual' signs. How does that work with respect to your cycle? I know it's possible to have an anovulatory cycle, but how does your body know when to do it's thing? Do you even a period that month if you don't ovulate? Or do you just keep watching for the next sign of O? I'm going crazy with all this daily (sometimes twice daily) POAS since being officially late - only to keep getting BFN after BFN. But now I don't think it's pregnant late... I think I'm all screwed up late. Is there any way to know for sure????


----------



## echo

BabyHopes. said:


> I have a couple questions for you ladies - as you always sound so knowledgeable about everything!
> 
> I had a CP in Feb, and this is my first cycle after that happened. I'm on CD 31 - I'm usually right on 28 days. I'm 3 days late, but still no sign of AF. Is it normal to be all screwed up? I thought it was early enough that I would bounce back.
> 
> That being said, I'm also not convinced that I O'ed at all - I didn't have any of my 'usual' signs. How does that work with respect to your cycle? I know it's possible to have an anovulatory cycle, but how does your body know when to do it's thing? Do you even a period that month if you don't ovulate? Or do you just keep watching for the next sign of O? I'm going crazy with all this daily (sometimes twice daily) POAS since being officially late - only to keep getting BFN after BFN. But now I don't think it's pregnant late... I think I'm all screwed up late. Is there any way to know for sure????

Well after my chemical, my next cycle was long. 55 days, which means I didn't o until cd 41. Everyone is different, though. Some people's hormones jump right back and they have normal cycles right after. Sometimes your body tries to o, but for some reason is unsuccessful. Stress is common for that. Your body will try again, so watch for the signs. The only way to know for sure is at a doctors, having your blood run for the hormone levels.


----------



## immy11

Thanks so much MrsMM.. You will make a beautiful mummy again very soon


----------



## al335003

Okay so I'm 15 DPO/41 CD and no sign of AF and ALL BFNs... I freakin' hate this!! I difinitley believe that the B6 did some great things for me, but now I'm thinking that I never actually ovulated despite getting a + opk on cd26... Maybe I was just gearing up to do so but it never happened?

And to add on top of all that, I'm supposed to get blood work on the 21-23 day of my next cycle and go back to my obgyn on April 17 for the blood results and ultrasound results, but now I have to move that back a week because of this screwed up cycle!! :growlmad:

Now that I've vented a bit I would like to congratulate all of the BFPs out there and I hope that all of the ones that AF got feel a little bit better-at least your not in this horrible limbo like Blueskies and myself :cry:


----------



## usamom

Congrats to all the BFPs out there!! :thumbup::thumbup:

So sorry for the ones that the witch got... Hopefully next month you have a better result.

AFM- I'm 13 dpo and still showing BFN on a FRER. I know my chances are slim to none now.. But anyone ever get a good BFP 14 dpo or later after being having BFNs up to this point? Just curious...

Good luck to all those in the tww... it's dreadful.. positive thoughts and :dust:


----------



## Bookity

usamom said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs out there!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So sorry for the ones that the witch got... Hopefully next month you have a better result.
> 
> AFM- I'm 13 dpo and still showing BFN on a FRER. I know my chances are slim to none now.. But anyone ever get a good BFP 14 dpo or later after being having BFNs up to this point? Just curious...
> 
> Good luck to all those in the tww... it's dreadful.. positive thoughts and :dust:

Not me personally, but maybe this will help?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=13


----------



## usamom

Bookity said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs out there!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So sorry for the ones that the witch got... Hopefully next month you have a better result.
> 
> AFM- I'm 13 dpo and still showing BFN on a FRER. I know my chances are slim to none now.. But anyone ever get a good BFP 14 dpo or later after being having BFNs up to this point? Just curious...
> 
> Good luck to all those in the tww... it's dreadful.. positive thoughts and :dust:
> 
> Not me personally, but maybe this will help?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=13Click to expand...

Oh that is quite encouraging!! Seeing all these BFPs so early makes me think I'm out- but maybe not... We'll see, huh? Thanks for sharing! :flower:


----------



## Cheska

Gonnabamom - lots of ladies bleed whilst pregnant and everything is fine. I had quite a lot before 12 weeks and it turned out to be nothing. Try keep a pma as baby will need his or her mummy not to panic if this is the case. You will prob find more info in first tri x


----------



## minni2906

OMG! I may FINALLY be Oing!! If you care to, take a look. That's EWCM, right?! (yeah yeah, I'm new at this) 


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v307/foxracingchick06/IMG_4841.jpg

Now the question is; Take docs advice and wait it out for AF, OR jump hubby tonight and pray for a BFP in two weeks(ish)!? :happydance:


----------



## JLondon

JUMP!!! What harm can it do ;)


----------



## skeet9924

BabyHopes. said:


> I have a couple questions for you ladies - as you always sound so knowledgeable about everything!
> 
> I had a CP in Feb, and this is my first cycle after that happened. I'm on CD 31 - I'm usually right on 28 days. I'm 3 days late, but still no sign of AF. Is it normal to be all screwed up? I thought it was early enough that I would bounce back.
> 
> That being said, I'm also not convinced that I O'ed at all - I didn't have any of my 'usual' signs. How does that work with respect to your cycle? I know it's possible to have an anovulatory cycle, but how does your body know when to do it's thing? Do you even a period that month if you don't ovulate? Or do you just keep watching for the next sign of O? I'm going crazy with all this daily (sometimes twice daily) POAS since being officially late - only to keep getting BFN after BFN. But now I don't think it's pregnant late... I think I'm all screwed up late. Is there any way to know for sure????

Some times you ov late after a chemical as your body has to adjust.. I had an unovulatory cycle last month and all I got was spotting .. Never a full period. You might skip this cycle all together .. Id just keep bding as u might be a bit late or skip it all together.. It's really hard to tell if you don't temp or anything. It doesn't harm to test once a week just incase .. I don't know what kind of hpt you are using but try and get some Internet cheapies or dollar store.. I know when I missed cycles I ran myself broke testing... On a positive note I got preg twice after a missed cycle .. Unfortunetly they didn't end well ( but that's just my body)


----------



## lxb

Oo, can I join too? I plan to test 3/30 or 3/31... or maybe I should wait til April Fool's day??? I need TTC buddy~~~ :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

lxb said:


> Oo, can I join too? I plan to test 3/30 or 3/31... or maybe I should wait til April Fool's day??? I need TTC buddy~~~ :happydance:

Im 6dpo


----------



## blueskies

Hey ladies. here's an update from the resident crazy- 

Because I am officially two weeks and change late for my period, I finally got my doctor to give me an order for a blood test (that was Monday morning). 

HOWEVER- Monday I also had really sore boobs, and then I noticed that my cm wasn't as much... I put two and two together, along with pouring over my "body journal," and I am pretty sure I ovulated this past weekend (only 3 weeks late, awesome!)- which isn't half bad, because OH and I BD'ed twice... not as much as I would have LIKED, but it only takes one :sperm: right?!

Sooooo I am _supposed _to go for bloods tomorrow (Friday), and if negative, supposed to start Provera. However, I think I am going to wait a week because if this weekend DID result in conception, it'd be way too early and I don't want to run the risk with starting Provera with a wee little one inside :)

I've heard some women get preggers really quickly after strange cycles... *here's hoping this rings true for me! *

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck!! I always ended up preg after strange cycles ( except this one lol) I think you are making a good decision to hold off on the provera for a bit


----------



## Bookity

Good luck blueskies!


----------



## Tassiegal

Just updating my testing status - its the 23rd of March here in Australia - 22nd has been and gone - with no AF appearing for me and BFN's all around.
So i have no idea if i ovulated later than i thought or my cycle is just messed up from BC. I fell pg first month off BC with 2/4 of my children and have always been very regular so i really don't know what is going on.

Am very sick of seing BFN's though! I think i might leave it and test again on Monday if AF doesn't arrive by then.

Congrats to all the BFP's in this thread! Awesome to see so many. Hope you all have wonderful pregnancies! And *Babydust* to anyone else testing - also *hugs* to those girls who are out for this month.


----------



## ickle pand

Another bfn here. My temp is up slightly but I woke up about an hour before I temped so it's not reliable. I dreamt about AF starting but I've not had any symptoms yet. Will test again in 12 hours if nothing happens during the day.


----------



## Sholi

MrsMM you're back!!!!!!!

10dpo and not much going on except little cramps. I have got acne on my scalp so my hormones are a bit mental, I suppose it could be from the cp?

My friend had a baby girl on Monday 9 lbs 7 oz, 58 cm long!!!!! Since I work at a hospital been sneaking into maternity loads to see her and seeing all those lovely babies just makes things worse :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blue skies that sounds really promising. Fx this is your cycle. 

Al I can only imagine how frustrating it must be. :hugs:

X


----------



## Annie77

blueskies said:


> Hey ladies. here's an update from the resident crazy-
> 
> Because I am officially two weeks and change late for my period, I finally got my doctor to give me an order for a blood test (that was Monday morning).
> 
> HOWEVER- Monday I also had really sore boobs, and then I noticed that my cm wasn't as much... I put two and two together, along with pouring over my "body journal," and I am pretty sure I ovulated this past weekend (only 3 weeks late, awesome!)- which isn't half bad, because OH and I BD'ed twice... not as much as I would have LIKED, but it only takes one :sperm: right?!
> 
> Sooooo I am _supposed _to go for bloods tomorrow (Friday), and if negative, supposed to start Provera. However, I think I am going to wait a week because if this weekend DID result in conception, it'd be way too early and I don't want to run the risk with starting Provera with a wee little one inside :)
> 
> I've heard some women get preggers really quickly after strange cycles... *here's hoping this rings true for me! *
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I ovulated really early in feb and only dtd once, 48 hours before ov and something worked!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I was wondering if any of you have experience with using B6. I started it about 50 days ago at the end of my MC cycle. Since then I have had a 21 day cycle - ovulating on CD8 (much earlier than my usual CD12-13) and this cycle I am CD10 and my temp is way up this morning. Does anyone know if it can make you ov earlier? I thought it would maybe make it later. Thanks anyway.

Huge congratulations to all you ladies with BFPs and to those with AF - see you all in the April thread.


----------



## Bookity

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering if any of you have experience with using B6. I started it about 50 days ago at the end of my MC cycle. Since then I have had a 21 day cycle - ovulating on CD8 (much earlier than my usual CD12-13) and this cycle I am CD10 and my temp is way up this morning. Does anyone know if it can make you ov earlier? I thought it would maybe make it later. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Huge congratulations to all you ladies with BFPs and to those with AF - see you all in the April thread.

I know it is supposed to lengthen your Luteal Phase, time between Ov and next cycle, but if this is by making your cycle LONGER or the time before you Ov shorter, I'm not sure. I lean towards the latter.


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi girls! 
I have now taken 5 hpt and 1 digi. All BIG FAT POSITIVES!! Im pregnant!!
Good luck everyone else !
X


----------



## minni2906

JLondon said:


> JUMP!!! What harm can it do ;)

So, I jumped him last night when he got home from work. I am officially TWWing! :)


----------



## janna

Jen_mom24 said:


> Hi girls!
> I have now taken 5 hpt and 1 digi. All BIG FAT POSITIVES!! Im pregnant!!
> Good luck everyone else !
> X

A big congrats! :happydance:
Come on over and join us in 1st Tri!

Fingers still crossed for all the ladies awaiting their BFP's... :)


----------



## JLondon

minni2906 said:


> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> JUMP!!! What harm can it do ;)
> 
> So, I jumped him last night when he got home from work. I am officially TWWing! :)Click to expand...

If I were you I'd have another tonight just to make sure :)


----------



## blueskies

So I jinkxed myself by getting excited... and I wore khaki pants today :haha:
Wiped this morning and had blood- like a clot looking thing... pretty sure AF is coming, and I bet she'll be here with a vengeance...


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats to the bfps this month, :dust: to those of you in the 2ww, and :hugs: to the bfns. 

I'm officially a bfn. Onto cycle 9, iui #2.


----------



## lxb

Jen_mom24 said:


> Hi girls!
> I have now taken 5 hpt and 1 digi. All BIG FAT POSITIVES!! Im pregnant!!
> Good luck everyone else !
> X

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lxb

boxxey said:


> lxb said:
> 
> 
> Oo, can I join too? I plan to test 3/30 or 3/31... or maybe I should wait til April Fool's day??? I need TTC buddy~~~ :happydance:
> 
> Im 6dpoClick to expand...

Yay~~ Boxxey~ ! When do you plan to test? :)


----------



## boxxey

lxb said:


> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lxb said:
> 
> 
> Oo, can I join too? I plan to test 3/30 or 3/31... or maybe I should wait til April Fool's day??? I need TTC buddy~~~ :happydance:
> 
> Im 6dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Yay~~ Boxxey~ ! When do you plan to test? :)Click to expand...

Gumna do one sun mornimg but i dont have my hopes up that it will show up that soon so we will test again


----------



## skeet9924

blueskies said:


> So I jinkxed myself by getting excited... and I wore khaki pants today :haha:
> Wiped this morning and had blood- like a clot looking thing... pretty sure AF is coming, and I bet she'll be here with a vengeance...

Sorry to hear :hugs: atleast you have some answers and didbt have to take any medication to bring on af


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I thought I had some promising symptoms so tested early this morning, bfn :(

Why do I do this to myself? Feeling very discouraged right now.


----------



## lxb

luna_19 said:


> Ugh I thought I had some promising symptoms so tested early this morning, bfn :(
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? Feeling very discouraged right now.

me too! I'm attempting to wait until I pass AF due date. But I failed to wait every time! :nope:


----------



## manny82

ok ladies sorry for TMI-- CD40 - 14DPO today so this morning around 2 had very vivid/strange dream,restlessness after that,and guess what had same dream again and this time i knew that now this is going to happen and it was like i m watching movie again and i know what is next scene somethin like that...I guess I was restless that s why i had this 2 times.. dry mouth,gassy,burping heartburn, woke up with lil sore but dry throat and sore body.

yesterday I had this weird feeling from right side going towards legs I don&#8217;t know how to describe(kind tinglish not really), lil af alike cramps and backache..

So I will be testing tom mornin af decide to stay away....


----------



## boxxey

Me too lol


----------



## samanthax

BFP! :D:D buddys?x


----------



## JLondon

Ah Blueskies I'm sorry, I was having a chuckle after reading your resident crazy post and then got to your next one :hugs:


----------



## edgybeautyx

samanthax said:


> BFP! :D:D buddys?x

Congrats hun! so far i can count myself in too (-:


----------



## samanthax

OMG? your the same as me!?! :D ^^ buddys? :D x


----------



## edgybeautyx

samanthax said:


> OMG? your the same as me!?! :D ^^ buddys? :D x

I think so lol AF for me due sunday 25th but i started testing yesterday.


----------



## samanthax

i started on monday.. but i tested yesturday! <3


----------



## edgybeautyx

samanthax said:


> i started on monday.. but i tested yesturday! <3

Yeah i was not sure of my DPO i was either 11dpo or 9dpo first time i tested i got this 

then got this today( one on the wood) 

so i am hoping i am safe! lol.
 



Attached Files:







photo (36).jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 23









777.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## gonnabamom

blueskies said:


> So I jinkxed myself by getting excited... and I wore khaki pants today :haha:
> Wiped this morning and had blood- like a clot looking thing... pretty sure AF is coming, and I bet she'll be here with a vengeance...

Same here, :hugs:that's what happened to me yesterday and now AF is here. I heard today that I must have an HSG done and I have to start the pill for a month to reduce all the odd follicle sizes before starting the next IUI cycle (#2), this time with injectables.:cry:


----------



## gonnabamom

luna_19 said:


> Ugh I thought I had some promising symptoms so tested early this morning, bfn :(
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? Feeling very discouraged right now.

Sorry, this emotional rollercoaster can just be exhausting:wacko:


----------



## blueskies

okayyyyy so maybeee I spoke too soon because that little tiny spot/clotty looking thing was all that I've gotten. now I'm back to being confused LOL.

I think though, that I need to head over to April. I feel like this month of March isn't gonna be my lucky month!


----------



## SpecialK

AF got me...on to April.


----------



## manny82

SpecialK said:


> AF got me...on to April.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2016

Sorry for the AF girls. :hugs: I have been there the last 13 months.

...but today appears to be my lucky day as I FINALLY got a bfp this morning at 11dpo. :wohoo:


----------



## ickle pand

AF got me this morning. 3 cycles left before we go back to the fertility clinic to see about starting IVF.


----------



## Fish&Chips

2016 that's amazing news! Congratulations! 

Sam, I knew it! Congratulations! And congrats to all the other bfps. 

Sorry to those of you with visits from the witch. I truly hope April will be your month. X


----------



## samanthax

2016- congrats! we can be bump budies? x


----------



## 2016

samanthax said:


> 2016- congrats! we can be bump budies? x

Absolutey! :friends: Just peeked at your chart and I think we have the same EDD based on LMP. Even though I ovd on CD17 I am going by LMP because I don't fancy the argument with my doc. :haha:


----------



## hope4bump

2016 said:


> Sorry for the AF girls. :hugs: I have been there the last 13 months.
> 
> ...but today appears to be my lucky day as I FINALLY got a bfp this morning at 11dpo. :wohoo:

Congrats :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

ickle pand said:


> AF got me this morning. 3 cycles left before we go back to the fertility clinic to see about starting IVF.

So sorry :hug:


----------



## hope4bump

Congrats to all who got their two lines. X


----------



## 2016

Anyone know if there is an official December buddies page yet?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I made one!! :)

Come over, I'm lonely :lol:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-snowflakes-2012-join-here.html#post16386793


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats 2016!! i was wondering the same thing my edd based on my lmp is December the first


----------



## janna

Congrats to the new BFP's... And fingers still crossed for those waiting!
:hugs: to everyone moving on to next cycle...


----------



## boxxey

Congrats all on the bfps maybe ill be joining u we will see in a few days


----------



## gs20

BFP FOR ME!! Yaay there are tons on the list, congrats ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

AF is on her way (1 day late i might add! That's so cruel!!) :cry: I'm spotting, cramping, and my temps dropped significantly this morning. I'm moving on over to the April thread...

Big congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs, :hugs: to those who AF got, and :dust: to those still waiting


----------



## Sholi

Od11 and nothing, just slightly sore boobies. Can't say I'm very hopeful but we'll see.


----------



## manny82

Mrs.Resa said:


> AF is on her way (1 day late i might add! That's so cruel!!) :cry: I'm spotting, cramping, and my temps dropped significantly this morning. I'm moving on over to the April thread...
> 
> Big congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs, :hugs: to those who AF got, and :dust: to those still waiting

same with me...tested this morning FMU BFN...now just waiting for af to come..


----------



## Sholi

Congrats 2016 :thumbup:


----------



## Annie77

Well folks - sorry to say I started to bleed this morning and the fantastic pregnancy support unit were very good and scanned me and took bloods.
Unfortunately there was nothing in my uterus and my HCG is only 60 so am most likely miscarrying. I am relieved it's not another ectopic though. Just hope HCG goes down quickly and I may get my spring 2013 baby.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sarah I'm so sorry. Xx


----------



## Bookity

Sorry to hear that Annie77, hope you get your spring baby! :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

Annie77 said:


> Well folks - sorry to say I started to bleed this morning and the fantastic pregnancy support unit were very good and scanned me and took bloods.
> Unfortunately there was nothing in my uterus and my HCG is only 60 so am most likely miscarrying. I am relieved it's not another ectopic though. Just hope HCG goes down quickly and I may get my spring 2013 baby.

I'm really sorry Annie, I was so thrilled for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jen_mom24

Aw Annie im so sorry, fingers crossed for ur spring baby! 
I have to agree thats my favourite time of year! 
Good luck chick x


----------



## Jen_mom24

Aw Annie im so sorry, fingers crossed for ur spring baby! 
I have to agree thats my favourite time of year! 
Good luck chick x


----------



## skeet9924

:hugs: sorry to hear annie


----------



## luna_19

so sorry for your loss annie :hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

AF came today!
Waiting for my first IVF appointment in April


----------



## 2016

Sorry Annie :hugs:


----------



## Ellis0498

Annie77 said:


> Well folks - sorry to say I started to bleed this morning and the fantastic pregnancy support unit were very good and scanned me and took bloods.
> Unfortunately there was nothing in my uterus and my HCG is only 60 so am most likely miscarrying. I am relieved it's not another ectopic though. Just hope HCG goes down quickly and I may get my spring 2013 baby.

I am so so sorry Annie, I've been rooting for you the last couple weeks. If there is anything I can do let me know. Xxxx


----------



## lmk423

12dpo and a BFN this morning.... :(


----------



## BabyHopes.

Annie77 said:


> Well folks - sorry to say I started to bleed this morning and the fantastic pregnancy support unit were very good and scanned me and took bloods.
> Unfortunately there was nothing in my uterus and my HCG is only 60 so am most likely miscarrying. I am relieved it's not another ectopic though. Just hope HCG goes down quickly and I may get my spring 2013 baby.

Sorry it went that way :( But good on you for looking at the positives - it wasn't ectopic! You'll get your sticky bean, it just takes some patience until the time is perfect! Good luck.


----------



## BabyHopes.

lmk423 said:


> 12dpo and a BFN this morning.... :(

No news is good news at this point!


----------



## fluterby429

Annie I'm so sorry for your loss ((hugs))

AFM- tested yesterday at 12dpo and got BFN. Didn't test this morning. Wait for the witch to show


----------



## JLondon

Annie77 said:


> Well folks - sorry to say I started to bleed this morning and the fantastic pregnancy support unit were very good and scanned me and took bloods.
> Unfortunately there was nothing in my uterus and my HCG is only 60 so am most likely miscarrying. I am relieved it's not another ectopic though. Just hope HCG goes down quickly and I may get my spring 2013 baby.

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm out. AF arrived today. Onto April, I suppose!! 

Congrats to the BFP's!!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

so sorry for your loss annie77


----------



## Sholi

Od12, firm boobies and sore nipples and weirdly leg pain. Considerably bad acne on scalp and face, feel like I'm 16 again. I keep panicking that because of the cp I might not have ovulated. 

Af due on Tuesday so will have to wait till then. Last time tested on od12, got a positive but it ended on a cp, don't want to feel like that again. 

Good luck to everyone and :hugs:To all those who got bad news, especially annie77 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samanthax

May i ask when isit a good idea to tell my doctor that im pregnant? im 4 weeks tomorrow so shall i make a appoiment tomorrow?x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

samanthax said:


> May i ask when isit a good idea to tell my doctor that im pregnant? im 4 weeks tomorrow so shall i make a appoiment tomorrow?x

i rang my midwife the day i found out and got an appointment for when im 8 weeks


----------



## samanthax

ahh im going to try and make on tomorrow/same tomorrow... 

it don't have to be my same doctor? i never get to really see her? x


----------



## manny82

Ladies..CD 42 and 16dpo..bfn at 15dpo with fmu..didnt tested today..no signs of af as well just backache, tired,no cramps, very sore bbs, had dream that snake is chasing me.restlessness after tht.nothin else..just waitin for af to arrive...


----------



## Sholi

13dpo, bfn. Have sore boobs, dizziness and nausea. No spotting like other months and af is due 2moro. I don't know what to think to be honest.


----------



## tigerlillie

:nope:Hi All,

Welcome back MrsMM glad that you had a great time away and a enjoyable Bday xxx

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s wishing you all a Happy and Healthy 9 months xx
:dust: all round for those still to test and :hugs: to those AF has shown her ugly face 


AFM: CD37 and 20 DPO Just got back from a wonderful weekend away a much needed break for both of us, OH had a great Bday just wish I could have made it better for him with a BFP but alas it wasn't to be, tested yesterday and BFN :nope:

Temps are still up and lots of symptoms but have done lots of reading and I believe that my corpus luteum cyst is to blame for these as it continues to produce Progesterone until it decides to shrink back on its own, which can take a couple of months, have another scan in 4 weeks to see whats going on with it so until then i keep testing and wait for AF


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!



SATURDAY
:test:* ALL Re-testers*!!:test:


SUNDAY
:test:* FLUTERBY429, GS20, MRSKG, and SHEY*!!:test:

:cake: Happy Birthday BOORAD and TIGERLILLIE's OH!!:cake:
_________________________________________________________________

TODAY

:cake: Happy Birthday MISSBABES!!!:cake:


:test:* ALL Re-testers*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *LOVELYCHIC, LXB, and HAZELEYES1556* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, MEDEA1978, DANSWIFEY31, MACCA01, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, WANT A 4th, SYKORA, ADROPLET, HOPE0678, SARAHAK, BECCABOOP, KERAHSMOM, NEW2BUMPS, DONSSWEETPEA, and TASSIEGAL* :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *SAMANTHAx, EDGYBEAUTY, 2016, GS20, * Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here. 


*MINNI2906* YAY for the OV and entering the TWW!!! :dust:


*SHOLI* FXD tightly for you Hun!:dust:


*LALAR* I am a regular B6 user, it helped soooo much with the LP which could be part of your issue with a 21 day cycle. Could be worth it, its a vitamin that won't hurt trying... I know that AL335003 has been benefiting from trying it:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* glad it was a great break for you and OH and the b-day was lovely. Sometimes, a break is all you need for a different perspective. :flower:


*ANNIE77* I was soooo happy to see that BFP! I am no so destroyed and sad WITH you at your loss! I have nothing but hope and :hugs: for you for the future! WE will both get the BFPs soon Hun, please hang in there:hugs::hugs::dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *BLUESKIES, SPECIALK, ICKLE PAND, MRS. RESA, HONEYCHEEKS, and SNOWFLAKES120* I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* well, not much to update on. Lazy weekend, recovering from jet-lag. DW and I slept all weekend, even a little at DD's karate class... Tackling the week now. We are just waiting for AF to arrive... Then we have our HSG and move forward with donations... Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, let's keep moving ladies, April is upon us.


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Sholi

I've decided that it's not going to happen for us. Just waiting for af to show tomorrow.


----------



## medic76097

Hi everyone!! 

I think I finally got my :bfp: at 10DPO. The green one is the OPK that I've still been doing just for fun (serious POAS issues lol) and the blue one is the ic HPT taken at noon today. Line was within the 5 min time and has gotten much darker since two days ago 
FXed for a sticky bean!!

https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r517/medic76097/b4d890c5.jpg


----------



## Bookity

medic76097 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I think I finally got my :bfp: at 10DPO. The green one is the OPK that I've still been doing just for fun (serious POAS issues lol) and the blue one is the ic HPT taken at noon today. Line was within the 5 min time and has gotten much darker since two days ago
> FXed for a sticky bean!!
> 
> https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r517/medic76097/b4d890c5.jpg

very nice line! Congratulations!


----------



## JLondon

Good line for an ic - Congratulations :)


----------



## lovelychic

I GOT MY:bfp: THIS MORNING!!!


----------



## Bookity

lovelychic said:


> I GOT MY:bfp: THIS MORNING!!!

Congratulations lovelychic!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Sholi

Congratulations lovely chic and medic :happydance:


----------



## JLondon

Congratulations lovely chic :happydance:


----------



## Annie77

congrats to all the BFPs!

Sholi - your symptoms are sounding positive and no spotting is good too - fx'd for you tomorrow, I really hope the witch stays away.

Thank you all for your kind comments - I am feeling okay about the whole thing. I am a great believer in fate and if something is for you, it won't go past you. I am just so relieved it is not another ectopic. My hcg has fallen from 60 on saturday to 24 today - fx'd i get below 5 within a week or so.

On a sadder notes, my mother phoned me this morning. It transpired the shawl she had started knitting before I got my BFP was for my brother and his wife. They had only told my parents they were expecting (live on other side of world). However, they went for 12 week scan today and found the baby had stopped growing a few weeks ago and there was no HB. I am so gutted for them, it is their first and such a shock as she had no bleeding and plenty symptoms.

Sorry to be a downer - esp when all of you are trying to hard to stay positive and focused on getting your BFP's. It's just that I have noone else to talk too who isn't already suffering a loss over the past few days.


----------



## blueskies

After all the craziness- I'm OFFICIALLY out. AF did a brief spotty pre-show on Friday, then disappeared, but she is back with a VENGEANCE today. Hoping she doesn't overstay her welcome since she skipped last month and she gets the heck outta Dodge so I can get my :sex: on... bow chicka wow wowwwww.

(no really though, I can skip the :sex: just bring on the TWW and a BFP pleaseeeee!)

xxxxxxxxxxx fingers crossed for all you other March-ers! :)


----------



## tigerlillie

Congrats to the new :bfp:s wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Ohhh Annie77 so sorry to read about your's and your brothers loss xxx

I too am a great believer in fate and that everything happens for a reason, both of your times will come soon and when it does it will make the journey you both have walked so worth while xxx hugs to you both xxx


----------



## munchkinlove

way to go march thats a lot of bfps!!!! congrats!!!! We didnt really try this month as i just had lasik eye surgery and was told not to so i wont be back in the game until may........but good luck to all those left to test!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Annie77 said:


> congrats to all the BFPs!
> 
> Sholi - your symptoms are sounding positive and no spotting is good too - fx'd for you tomorrow, I really hope the witch stays away.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments - I am feeling okay about the whole thing. I am a great believer in fate and if something is for you, it won't go past you. I am just so relieved it is not another ectopic. My hcg has fallen from 60 on saturday to 24 today - fx'd i get below 5 within a week or so.
> 
> On a sadder notes, my mother phoned me this morning. It transpired the shawl she had started knitting before I got my BFP was for my brother and his wife. They had only told my parents they were expecting (live on other side of world). However, they went for 12 week scan today and found the baby had stopped growing a few weeks ago and there was no HB. I am so gutted for them, it is their first and such a shock as she had no bleeding and plenty symptoms.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer - esp when all of you are trying to hard to stay positive and focused on getting your BFP's. It's just that I have noone else to talk too who isn't already suffering a loss over the past few days.

Sorry to hear of the losses...it is totally heartbreaking to hear of anyones losses especially since so many of us on this site has experienced loss. Dont worry you are not being a downer...that is why we are all here ...to support each other :hugs:



blueskies said:


> After all the craziness- I'm OFFICIALLY out. AF did a brief spotty pre-show on Friday, then disappeared, but she is back with a VENGEANCE today. Hoping she doesn't overstay her welcome since she skipped last month and she gets the heck outta Dodge so I can get my :sex: on... bow chicka wow wowwwww.
> 
> (no really though, I can skip the :sex: just bring on the TWW and a BFP pleaseeeee!)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx fingers crossed for all you other March-ers! :)

Sorry to hear af flew in for you :hugs: I agree..I just on skipping everything else..it feels like forever until I ov... Unfortunetly I will probably ov around easter which means I will be at the cottage ...very hard to bd there


----------



## Tashadb

I'm testing tomorrow. I've never been so nervous in my entire life. I'm a bundle of emotions. FX'ed!


----------



## medic76097

Confirmed with a FRDigital tonight:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7772.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## fluterby429

AF came right on time today :(


----------



## Sholi

Bfn, af is due today and I'm pretty sure I saw something when I wiped this morning :nope:


----------



## samanthax

medic76097 - congatulations 

don't put out hope yet girls till AF comes 



heres my clearblue from yesturday


----------



## Fish&Chips

Annie I am so sorry for your brother and his oh. How awful to have gone in thinking everything was ok and then to be told the news. So sad. X


----------



## JLondon

Congratulations to the new BFP's :)

Annie, I'm sorry. That is so sad, they must be devastated, it must of been such a shock for them, what with her still having symptoms etc. As another poster said, things happen for a reason, which when the shock is over for them, will make sense. :hugs: to you and your family.


----------



## Annie77

Sholi said:


> Bfn, af is due today and I'm pretty sure I saw something when I wiped this morning :nope:

Don't give up just yet... 
:hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

medic76097 said:


> Confirmed with a FRDigital tonight:happydance::happydance:

Congrats :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

Tested this morning, bfn. AF due today, spotting 8 & 10dpo...bet she will be here any minute :(


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on the new bfps xxx

af came exactly on time on sunday x least i know my cycles back to normal x realised last night this is my last cycle to get my rainow in 2012 an if i fall this cycle my due date will be the same as my first angels due date last yr (new years eve) my heart skipped a beat but when i processed the thought i now think that would be a lovely time to get my rainbow so hoping its fate x off to april i go xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!


:test:* MOOSE31 and SHOLI*!!:test:


*Sending a warm welcome* to all the new joiners *TASHADB* hoping this is Your month! I am so sorry that some of you are here from January/February threads!! GL FXD!:dust:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, MEDEA1978, DANSWIFEY31, MACCA01, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, WANT A 4th, SYKORA, ADROPLET, HOPE0678, SARAHAK, BECCABOOP, KERAHSMOM, NEW2BUMPS, DONSSWEETPEA, TASSIEGAL, and SHEY * :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *MEDIC7609 and LOVELYCHIC* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here. 


*ANNIE77* :hugs: to you and :hugs: to your bro and his family. The story sounds so muuuch like my experience in July '11, all the symptoms, the weight gain, etc, and the nite before my scan, I began to spot and MC. I know this is a tough time for your family, for you, please have my thoughts, prayers, and :hugs: Hun!


*SHOLI* You are certainly still in this thing, don't give up!!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *FLUTERBY429 and MRSKG* I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* no real updates, just waiting on the dreaded AF so that I can get into the April running! Rooting hard for the late March BFPs!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## luna_19

Onto cycle #4 for me :(


----------



## manny82

So am offically out..af got me yesterday...going to take break now..


----------



## moose31

I think I am going to hold off testing until tomarrow... AF expected today ...very light pink discharge this am only when wiping no clots or regular Af discharge nothing since then, sore boobs but no cramps like i ussually get before period, very congested (nasal) I will test tommarow if she doesnt get me today!!
GL everyone!!


----------



## moose31

manny82 said:


> So am offically out..af got me yesterday...going to take break now..

:hugs: sorry manny!! I think I am in the same boat. it AF shows I am going take a break actively trying , making an appt with OB/GYN b/c this makes 1 year ttc.:coffee:


----------



## Tashadb

Got a :bfp: this morning! Very excited but nervous at the same time.


----------



## lxb

Congrats Tashadb~~~~ :happydance:


----------



## manny82

moose31 said:


> manny82 said:
> 
> 
> So am offically out..af got me yesterday...going to take break now..
> 
> :hugs: sorry manny!! I think I am in the same boat. it AF shows I am going take a break actively trying , making an appt with OB/GYN b/c this makes 1 year ttc.:coffee:Click to expand...

this is will be our cycle 5....hope u get ur appointment and everything goes well with u...


----------



## boxxey

I started having pink discharge this morning as well


----------



## boxxey

I think im out i started spotting this morning......


----------



## boxxey

Sorry about that 2 posts lol my phone froze i dont know how to delete one


----------



## moose31

boxxey said:


> I think im out i started spotting this morning......

boxxey ..same here i see you are 11dpo me to,well 12, do you think this could be implantation bleeding??? maybe we o'd later then we think ... fx we can be bump buddies??


opinions anyone have implantation bleeding at 12dpo?


----------



## lilyV

i'm out, af came on the 11th


----------



## minni2906

Congrats to all of the lovely BFPS! :happydance:

So sorry to anyone AF got. :hugs:

Annie - I am so sorry to hear of you and your brother's losses. :cry: But, as other have stated - Everything happens for a reason. We're all here for you if you need anything. :hugs:

AFM - If I really did O when I had EWCM (yes, I am skeptical given my long cycle and no AF for 5 months) I would be 5 DPO. Wayy to early for SS so that'll end this post. :flower:


----------



## Sholi

No af as yet, tiny drops of blood a few times I've wiped throughout the day. Af might be here tomorrow. I guess last month's chemical might be messing my cycle around.


----------



## al335003

AF arrived for me today (CD 46)... Ugh... 
DH and I are taking a break from TTCing next month. I get blood test and u/s results on the 24th of April. I'm sure I'll be stalking th April thread, and since most of us are moving on to next month, I'll post results there. 

I hope next month brings you all BFPs!!


----------



## echo

I still don't know where I am in my cycle. Sensitive breasts, major cramping yesterday. Super emotional, crying, crying, crying. Today I had a lot of cm. No more sensitive breasts. My breasts are always sore from ov, sometimes a day or two before ov to the day af arrives. I don't get it. just started temping, so I can't see a pattern yet. I went from 97 on Sunday to 97.4 on Monday. Still hovering around 97.4. today. I think it may have been ovulation, what with the cramps and all, and been having sex just to be sure...but I will still test on Sat am just because. I will be on cd 48 on Sat. I wouldn't be ss, but these long cycles really get me.


----------



## echo

al335003 said:


> AF arrived for me today (CD 46)... Ugh...
> DH and I are taking a break from TTCing next month. I get blood test and u/s results on the 24th of April. I'm sure I'll be stalking th April thread, and since most of us are moving on to next month, I'll post results there.
> 
> I hope next month brings you all BFPs!!

Enjoy your break! Hope you get pg by accident!


----------



## Torres

My bean didn't stick this month...gutted.
Congrats to all the BFPs and see the rest of you ladies in the April thread! Not sure if I'm going to try this month, but I'll be here to support all of you!


----------



## echo

Torres said:


> My bean didn't stick this month...gutted.
> Congrats to all the BFPs and see the rest of you ladies in the April thread! Not sure if I'm going to try this month, but I'll be here to support all of you!

:hugs:


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies.....ultrasound shows my ovaries have no cysts all is well....had some spotting yesterday not much yet today but i know af is coming....my temp dropped yesterday and today......im not going to be trying anymore......we r gunna got to ntnp im still gunna temp but thats it........i cant take the heartbreak


----------



## boxxey

moose31 said:


> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> I think im out i started spotting this morning......
> 
> boxxey ..same here i see you are 11dpo me to,well 12, do you think this could be implantation bleeding??? maybe we o'd later then we think ... fx we can be bump buddies??
> 
> opinions anyone have implantation bleeding at 12dpo?Click to expand...

Its possible, but mybtemps down so im not sure


----------



## moose31

AF arrived :(


----------



## Nixilix

sorry to those the witch got


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!

We are entering the final days of March, I will get the results from as many of the ladies we haven't heard from by week's end.


:test:* All Re-testers*!!:test:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, MEDEA1978, DANSWIFEY31, MACCA01, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, WANT A 4th, SYKORA, ADROPLET, HOPE0678, SARAHAK, BECCABOOP, KERAHSMOM, NEW2BUMPS, DONSSWEETPEA, TASSIEGAL, SHEY, and SHOLI* :test:


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *TASHADB* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here. 


*MANNY82 and MOOSE31* I hope that you each get pregnant by "accident" during your break. In over 2 years, I didn't take a break, except the 2 MCs and a forced longer than usual cycle. Taking a break could be the key for some ladies. If I were ablet o NTNP, I think every few months, I would do that. Good Luck, hope to see you lurking around the April thread and fully active in May thread if you are not celebrating a BFP soon! Good luck with your tests Manny!:dust:


*TORRES*:hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how you must be feeling at this time, please accept my thoughts, prayers, and hugs for you and your family. I hope that you will see sticky dark pink BFP lines soon Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *LUNA_19, MOOSE31, MANNY82, LILYV, and AL335003* I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* no real updates, just waiting on the dreaded AF so that I can get into the April running! Rooting hard for the late March BFPs!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## karry1412

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been AWOL for a little while. I'm delighted to see so many BFPs while I was away - congrats to you all! I'm 7DPO today & FF says AF is due on the 2nd of April but I doubt it - that would make a perfect 28 day cycle which I rarely have (It's normally 30+) but saying that I did ov early this cycle so you never know.

Our timing this cycle was absolutely perfect according to FF which is a first. If this was to be the cycle we'd get to tell my Mam she'd be a Grandma just before her birthday, we'd have a baby before Christmas which I would adore & my due date would be two days before our second wedding anniversary. I know it sounds soppy but I feel like this is the cycle that is meant for us.


----------



## Sholi

15dpo and still spotting when I wipe, but only sometimes. I don't know what's going on. Last month I got my period 3 days late after the cp. could the cp have messed with my cycle?


----------



## Sholi

karry1412 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I've been AWOL for a little while. I'm delighted to see so many BFPs while I was away - congrats to you all! I'm 7DPO today & FF says AF is due on the 2nd of April but I doubt it - that would make a perfect 28 day cycle which I rarely have (It's normally 30+) but saying that I did ov early this cycle so you never know.
> 
> Our timing this cycle was absolutely perfect according to FF which is a first. If this was to be the cycle we'd get to tell my Mam she'd be a Grandma just before her birthday, we'd have a baby before Christmas which I would adore & my due date would be two days before our second wedding anniversary. I know it sounds soppy but I feel like this is the cycle that is meant for us.

Good luck karry, I missed you :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I tested on the 25th and had a faint line


----------



## boymom

MrsMM24 said:


> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!
> 
> This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.
> 
> *AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!
> 
> 
> (Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)
> 
> *Thanks DEBZIE*



Hi all,
I haven't been on in a while because I drove myself crazy last month. I have had such nutty cycles that I really needed a break. I hope everyone is doing well and congrats to all the pregnant ladies!

I am currently at what I think is 8 DPO, and had ovulation confirmed by a progesterone draw on Monday. My temp is way up today (98.8) and I have had cramping and twinges since O. 

The doc said that if we don't get pg this month, she wants to do a HSG (dye sonogram of the tubes and uterus) to check for scarring. I had a pretty rare and annoying reaction to my Paraguard IUD, so she thinks it is possible that I have conceived multiple times but it can't implant due to the lining. Lining was super thin last month, but better this month, so I am hopeful!

Who out there at 8 DPO and wants to test together? :wacko:


----------



## boymom

Shey said:


> I tested on the 25th and had a faint line

Congrats! Have you retested??


----------



## Shey

boymom said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I tested on the 25th and had a faint line
> 
> Congrats! Have you retested??Click to expand...

I only had the one test. I have to wait for check to come in the mail so i can get more


----------



## boymom

Shey said:


> boymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I tested on the 25th and had a faint line
> 
> Congrats! Have you retested??Click to expand...
> 
> I only had the one test. I have to wait for check to come in the mail so i can get moreClick to expand...

Have you tried the Dollar Tree ones? Much better value :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!

We are entering the final days of March, I will get the results from as many of the ladies we haven't heard from by week's end.


:test:* MUNCHKINLOVE*!!:test:


:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, MEDEA1978, DANSWIFEY31, MACCA01, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, WANT A 4th, SYKORA, ADROPLET, HOPE0678, SARAHAK, BECCABOOP, KERAHSMOM, NEW2BUMPS, DONSSWEETPEA, TASSIEGAL, SHEY, and SHOLI* :test:


*KARRY1412* Welcome back to us Hun! and with such wonderful news, I'm totally excited for your cycle! :dust:


*BOYMOM* GL Hun!!:dust:


*SHEY* I hope that check comes soon so you can retest!!!:dust:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *ladies* I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)
_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* no real updates, just waiting on the dreaded AF so that I can get into the April running! Rooting hard for the late March BFPs!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## boymom

I am so HOT!! My progesterone is kicking, that's for sure. I am just glad I had the blood draw to validate my BBT...I was starting to think I was making up ovulation ;).

I took a Dollar Tree test yesterday and today- two BFNs, but it is only 9 DPO today. Trying not to test tomorrow to give it a bit more time.

I have had backache and twingy cramps off and on for the last 6 days...with heavy CM (sorry TMI). Problem is, I had these "symptoms" during my LP in quite a few other cycles...*sigh*

Anyone willing to take a look at my chart? 
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Sholi

16dpo and still slight spotting. If I recalculated it correctly, Af should be here tomorrow, if not I don't know what's going on. 

It sure is lonely here at the end of the month :cry:


----------



## boymom

Sholi said:


> 16dpo and still slight spotting. If I recalculated it correctly, Af should be here tomorrow, if not I don't know what's going on.
> 
> It sure is lonely here at the end of the month :cry:

I have been there many times in the last few months...spotted off and on for over a week until I was 21 or 22 DPO....to finally have AF arrive. SOOO annoying. Found out I had really thin endometrial lining...probably the cause- nothing to get rid of.

Good luck to you- hope it starts soon! Go see the doc if it doesn't come!


----------



## echo

boymom said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 16dpo and still slight spotting. If I recalculated it correctly, Af should be here tomorrow, if not I don't know what's going on.
> 
> It sure is lonely here at the end of the month :cry:
> 
> I have been there many times in the last few months...spotted off and on for over a week until I was 21 or 22 DPO....to finally have AF arrive. SOOO annoying. Found out I had really thin endometrial lining...probably the cause- nothing to get rid of.
> 
> Good luck to you- hope it starts soon! Go see the doc if it doesn't come!Click to expand...

What can you do about your lining?


----------



## boxxey

Af is here crazy as ever......gunna take a break till the summers over


----------



## boymom

echo said:


> boymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 16dpo and still slight spotting. If I recalculated it correctly, Af should be here tomorrow, if not I don't know what's going on.
> 
> It sure is lonely here at the end of the month :cry:
> 
> I have been there many times in the last few months...spotted off and on for over a week until I was 21 or 22 DPO....to finally have AF arrive. SOOO annoying. Found out I had really thin endometrial lining...probably the cause- nothing to get rid of.
> 
> Good luck to you- hope it starts soon! Go see the doc if it doesn't come!Click to expand...
> 
> What can you do about your lining?Click to expand...

Doctor wanted to start me on estrogen but I opted to wait one more month. I drank a ton of raspberry leaf tea in the first part of my cycle an then went in on Monday (6 DPO) and my lining was normal!!! I guess it helped. I am having some serious back cramping that feels an awful lot like back labor- hoping that means something good is happening in there!


----------



## ickle pand

That's really interesting about the raspberry leaf tea. I'm never sure if my lining is thicj enough because my AF's can be quite light and I can't take aspirin because of other medication I'm on. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Ellis0498

Still stalking lol! Congrats to all the bfp's! Bady dust to all those still chasing! Got my fingers crossed for all of you! Xxx


----------



## samanthax

I misscarried on wednesday or thursday

I started bleeding on wednesday.. went to the hospital today and they tested me big fat negative really upset :cry:


----------



## LalaR

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samanthax

:hugs:


----------



## echo

So sorry Samantha.


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi there - Been trying to stay away from BnB to keep my mind of TTC - didn't work this cycle...AF showed today right on time. So I won't be testing tomorrow MrMM. Moving over to April Thread.

I'm going to go back and catch up, but big HUGS to all those AF arrived for and any losses xx
And CONGRATS to those who have gotten their BFP's!

MrsMM - so glad you had a wonderful vaca in DW! sounds like so much fun!

Thanks xx


----------



## tigerlillie

SS Samantha :hugs:

Can someone please take a peak at my chart, temps are still well above coverline and on cd41 did test 6 days ago and a big BFN, but not sure now if I Oed when FF said I did, I have had lots of white cm which hasnt disappeared at all this month and the temps are not consistant with any of my other charts ....opinions would be gladly welcome


----------



## echo

MrsMM, might as well take me off March. Pretty sure I am 5/6 dpo, at the most. I'll keep the 8th of April testing date, though! Thanks!


----------



## Shey

tested again and still faint


----------



## Torres

So sorry Sam. I went though the same thing last week. :hugs:


----------



## janna

So sorry Samantha :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

:witch: got me yesterday. Not upset but definitely fed up


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: Samantha. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

tigerlillie said:


> SS Samantha :hugs:
> 
> Can someone please take a peak at my chart, temps are still well above coverline and on cd41 did test 6 days ago and a big BFN, but not sure now if I Oed when FF said I did, I have had lots of white cm which hasnt disappeared at all this month and the temps are not consistant with any of my other charts ....opinions would be gladly welcome

I took a peak at your chart. Not sure what's going on. Have you tested again? It's totally possible that you ov'd later than FF thinks you did. CD31 or CD20 are a possibility. How long is your LP normally?


----------



## samanthax

Torres- sorry to here aswell my i ask, are you still bleeding xx


----------



## tigerlillie

DBZ34 said:


> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> SS Samantha :hugs:
> 
> Can someone please take a peak at my chart, temps are still well above coverline and on cd41 did test 6 days ago and a big BFN, but not sure now if I Oed when FF said I did, I have had lots of white cm which hasnt disappeared at all this month and the temps are not consistant with any of my other charts ....opinions would be gladly welcome
> 
> I took a peak at your chart. Not sure what's going on. Have you tested again? It's totally possible that you ov'd later than FF thinks you did. CD31 or CD20 are a possibility. How long is your LP normally?Click to expand...

Thank you Debz34, 

I am beginning to wonder if it was just me thinking that, My chart that I have in Celcius has me as Oing CD20 2 days different from my Fahranheit 1, with dashed crosshairs now as I had a BFN and it being 21dpo, both with FF.

I have checked my thermometer as I thought maybe the batteries are going flat as the temps are all so flat but no it gives different readings during the day at different times.

I did have a scan on cd26 (15th march) which she said i had a cyst but am starting to wonder due to temp dip and temps after cd31 whether or not it was the follicule i was due to O from, which would only make me 11dpo, LP is usually 14 days when my system is working properly, done another test yesterday and yet another BFN.....arrgghhhhhh I'm just so confused.

My boobies are so sore and heavy its not funny, have the odd belt of nausea, bloating and I havent been so emotional in years lol, this TTC is so confusing at times, wish things where as easy as they where when i fell with the first 2 lol.......ps doc wont do bloods until I have missed 2 cycles and only if I have had a BFP on a HPT ....... otherwise i got to pay for it even though they are with the NHS ....never had to under old doc but this new surgery sux big time lol


----------



## Shey

Samantha I'm sorry for ur loss! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed125

Samantha and Torres, sorry to hear your having a tough time at the moment

Congrats to all with their BFP

BFN again this month for me so no 2012 baby, i'm hoping 13 will be lucky for me!!! ;0)

Good luck for all ladies still to test xx


----------



## ickle pand

Tigerlillie - Why do you have charts in both Celsius and Fahrenheit? FF will convert it your chart for you. Just click on the chart in your sig and there's a View in Celsius/Fahrenheit button. Are you using 2 therms or are you converting? Could it be that you've made an error in the conversion?


----------



## tigerlillie

ickle pand said:


> Tigerlillie - Why do you have charts in both Celsius and Fahrenheit? FF will convert it your chart for you. Just click on the chart in your sig and there's a View in Celsius/Fahrenheit button. Are you using 2 therms or are you converting? Could it be that you've made an error in the conversion?

Hi Ickle 

I have a celsius therm and as a couple of my friends told me that they had it happen so I thought I would give it a try 


I use a very good conversion site for converting to Fahrenheit and double checked all temps when FF gave me 2 different dates.......wierd I know

I tend to think that the one is Celsius gave me cd20 due to the 3 high temps after where the one in fahrenheit gave it on CD18 even though temps went down 2 dpo under coverline then back up again, thats the only reason I can think of


----------



## ickle pand

That is odd. Have you put in exactly the same info into both - CM etc? Are they both on FF? I know a few ladies on here use Countdown to Pregnancy but isn't nearly as reliable as FF.


----------



## SookiesNique

https://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/mattsgurl19_photos/?action=view&current=LHandHCG3.jpg

I did another round of Clomid w/o inducing AF as doc ordered and today I got the test results in the pictures. The blue one is an ovulation and the pink one is HCG/pregnancy. I can't believe the result because it's even pinker in person and it is a line, not a smudge. I tested again and got a super faint line and then again and it looks like a BFN. If I had to guess I'd be somewhere between 8&10DPO. I don't want to be April Fooled by my IC test but I am inclined to have some faith in the result because it's undeniably a BFP just based on the color and the obvious presence of a line. The ovulation test is darker than usual also, and my CM is like lotion. Now if only I could get another line that dark. I just want to know what you ladies think about this. Should I trust it. That one in the picture as dipped in fresh FMU, and the result appeared during the directed wait time.


----------



## tigerlillie

ickle pand said:


> That is odd. Have you put in exactly the same info into both - CM etc? Are they both on FF? I know a few ladies on here use Countdown to Pregnancy but isn't nearly as reliable as FF.

Hi Ickle 

Yes all info is the same and both charts are with FF, tried using countdown to Pregnancy but I didn't like it at all lol 

I suppose its just one of those things that happen lol 

Temps still flat and still well above coverline just at a bit of a loss really


----------



## PinkLove22

AF got me today! Boooooo


----------



## DBZ34

SookiesNique said:


> https://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/mattsgurl19_photos/?action=view&current=LHandHCG3.jpg
> 
> I did another round of Clomid w/o inducing AF as doc ordered and today I got the test results in the pictures. The blue one is an ovulation and the pink one is HCG/pregnancy. I can't believe the result because it's even pinker in person and it is a line, not a smudge. I tested again and got a super faint line and then again and it looks like a BFN. If I had to guess I'd be somewhere between 8&10DPO. I don't want to be April Fooled by my IC test but I am inclined to have some faith in the result because it's undeniably a BFP just based on the color and the obvious presence of a line. The ovulation test is darker than usual also, and my CM is like lotion. Now if only I could get another line that dark. I just want to know what you ladies think about this. Should I trust it. That one in the picture as dipped in fresh FMU, and the result appeared during the directed wait time.

It looks like a BFP to me. Congrats! 

I would say if you're feeling like you want more confirmation why not pick up a FRER, wait a day or two and then test again with the FRER to see what kind of lines it will give you. :)


----------



## SookiesNique

DBZ34 said:


> SookiesNique said:
> 
> 
> https://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/mattsgurl19_photos/?action=view&current=LHandHCG3.jpg
> 
> I did another round of Clomid w/o inducing AF as doc ordered and today I got the test results in the pictures. The blue one is an ovulation and the pink one is HCG/pregnancy. I can't believe the result because it's even pinker in person and it is a line, not a smudge. I tested again and got a super faint line and then again and it looks like a BFN. If I had to guess I'd be somewhere between 8&10DPO. I don't want to be April Fooled by my IC test but I am inclined to have some faith in the result because it's undeniably a BFP just based on the color and the obvious presence of a line. The ovulation test is darker than usual also, and my CM is like lotion. Now if only I could get another line that dark. I just want to know what you ladies think about this. Should I trust it. That one in the picture as dipped in fresh FMU, and the result appeared during the directed wait time.
> 
> It looks like a BFP to me. Congrats!
> 
> I would say if you're feeling like you want more confirmation why not pick up a FRER, wait a day or two and then test again with the FRER to see what kind of lines it will give you. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I picked up a box of FRER tests today. I did test again at 9PM and I got another positive. We are resting on that as confirmation for now, but I am def going to take a FRER in a couple of days and see what happens. I've never gotten a false positive before and I have a hard time believing that I'd get two of them in one day. I'm planning to visit my doc for some blood work soon for mega confirmation. Hoping for the best.


----------



## tigerlillie

SookiesNique said:


> https://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/mattsgurl19_photos/?action=view&current=LHandHCG3.jpg
> 
> I did another round of Clomid w/o inducing AF as doc ordered and today I got the test results in the pictures. The blue one is an ovulation and the pink one is HCG/pregnancy. I can't believe the result because it's even pinker in person and it is a line, not a smudge. I tested again and got a super faint line and then again and it looks like a BFN. If I had to guess I'd be somewhere between 8&10DPO. I don't want to be April Fooled by my IC test but I am inclined to have some faith in the result because it's undeniably a BFP just based on the color and the obvious presence of a line. The ovulation test is darker than usual also, and my CM is like lotion. Now if only I could get another line that dark. I just want to know what you ladies think about this. Should I trust it. That one in the picture as dipped in fresh FMU, and the result appeared during the directed wait time.


Congrats looks like a :bfp: to me xxx wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Tigerlillie - I would email FF about that and tell them about both charts. There could be a glitch somewhere that they don't know about. Do you have a link to your Fahrenheit chart?


----------



## tigerlillie

ickle pand said:


> Tigerlillie - I would email FF about that and tell them about both charts. There could be a glitch somewhere that they don't know about. Do you have a link to your Fahrenheit chart?

Hey Ickle have put celsius chart in my signature now its the bottom one

The only thing about letting FF know is that they have a one chart only policy per home pc lol so they could shut one of them down on me :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Tigerlillie - Ok I opened both charts and clicked the view in celsius button on the fahrenheit one. It should match up with your celsius chart but it doesn't. The pattern is different too. Your temp on CD 16 is lower on the fahrenheit chart compared to your celcius one and CD23, CD28, CD39 don't match up either (I just looked at the pattern since I can't view the actual temps)

I think you should just chart in the measurement you take your temp in to save confusion or at least you need to double check all your temps with a different converter site.


----------



## tigerlillie

:happydance: Woooooo hoooo Im so happy AF is finally here, and its not another 61 day cycle :happydance:

This means I will be testing end of April :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Helloooo MARCH Maddness!!!!

I will continue entering BFPs and AF for the March testing thread till the 6th, as there are sure to be some late arrivals.


:bfp:*ALERT* CONGRATULATIONS *SHEY and SOOKIESNIQUE* Wishing you a Happy & Heathy 9 months!!! Come on over to this thread (https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) while you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here. 

:coffee: Patiently waiting on some updates from *MINDYB85, MOMMYH, INKLOVE22, BROOKEGARRETT, CHRISTIELEE83, JUST 1 MORE, LUCYHAYWOTH, PAULAPUDDLE, BOORAD, LITTLEMISSH, _MARMITE_,1MOREMAKES3, AMP1117, KRISTINE409, KROS330, BBEAR690, VEEH, BABYBABA, BABYDEABREU, MEDEA1978, DANSWIFEY31, MACCA01, EBANNAWUOYOHU, FAITHFULL, HOPINFFORABUB, KAITY_WENDY, WANT A 4th, SYKORA, ADROPLET, HOPE0678, SARAHAK, BECCABOOP, KERAHSMOM, NEW2BUMPS, DONSSWEETPEA, and TASSIEGAL* :test:


*ECHO* will be happy to have you over in April. As for the lining, after checking with your doc if its ok, a low-dose (baby aspirin) a day is used by many to help the lining. GL FXD!:dust:


*SAMANTHAx*:hugs: I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Please accept these :hugs: and sympathetic thoughts for you and your family. Having gone through my 2nd in February, I know how you must be feeling Hun! :flower:


:hugs: so very sorry that AF has flown in on you *BOXXEY, ~CHIPPER~, SHOLI, PINKLOVE22, and TIGERLILLIE* I hope that you will join us again in the April/May threads! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust: (listed on 1st page)

_______________________________________

>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 94* to see where your egg is on its journey (The Path). There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Stop by, check it out, see your eggy and get an idea of when you should test (+3 days!)


(https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html ) Join in and meet Bump Buddies! While you continue to stalk your TTC buddies here.



*AFM...* no real updates, just waiting on the dreaded AF so that I can get into the April running! Rooting hard for the late March BFPs!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## samanthax

MrsMM24-That made me have a tear in my eye, thank you!! 

At the moment I'm still bleeding.. well ive just stop.. everytime i wiped its just old blood 

or brown discharge... I don't know how long I have left till I ovuate.. I hope i do manage too ovuate.. normaly my period is 4 days.. but this one seems to be for ever (7 days) 
do you think I will ovuate?? x


----------



## Bay

So sorry for your loss samantha. While everyone is different, i ovulated on time when i miscarried in feb, and the bleeding lasted for 7 days (about 3-4 heavy days and the rest was just spotting). I was 5weeks+2. 

Feel freevto Pm me if you have any questions too, i'll answer best i can. Goodluck! 



samanthax said:


> MrsMM24-That made me have a tear in my eye, thank you!!
> 
> At the moment I'm still bleeding.. well ive just stop.. everytime i wiped its just old blood
> 
> or brown discharge... I don't know how long I have left till I ovuate.. I hope i do manage too ovuate.. normaly my period is 4 days.. but this one seems to be for ever (7 days)
> do you think I will ovuate?? x


----------



## samanthax

thank you, i was 4 weeks and 3 days when i lost mine x


----------



## MrsMM24

*SAMANTHA* as DBZ said, everyone is different, I hope you OV on time. Myself however, the MC in July, I OVd 10 days later and currently from my Feb MC, I have yet to have AF so, it is just different. Try to relax and I am sure the body will recover and perform normally soon! :dust:


----------

